# 2012 Boney Bunch by Yankee Candle



## Guest

Hello, and let me create a thread devoted to our beloved "Boney Bunch" candle holder line.

If you don't know what the Boney Bunch is...it is a candle holder line released each summer/ fall that is comprised of skeleton men, women, fictional halloween characters, and of last year, a dog! They are highly glazed ceramics that hold a variety of candle types- teal lights, votives, jar candles, etc. We have a collector on our forum, Grandma Lise, who is an expert on these pieces.

Here is a link to a page of Boney Bunch pieces. http://sites.google.com/site/boneybunchyankeecandle/ It has their release year, and retail price.

I will be very busy as I have 2 boys playing football all summer and fall- darned kids getting in the way again! But, I do want to let any BB collectors know that it has been reported on the Yankee Candle facebook page by a fellow collector that the launch date for the 2012 line will be August 4!

This date has not been released by an "official" Yankee Candle rep, so at the most it is just a hopeful rumor. YC has not confirmed officially if there will even be a 2012 Boney line.

Please know that there are experts that know way more about this line and Yankee Candle than I, but since the many pieces of this highly collectible line often sell out and can only be found on ebay for higher prices, I would like to have a thread that we could use to aid in our acquisition of this delightful line! We also have a member that works at her local YC that often has the scoop for us, as well! 

If you would be so kind,share your expertise and time sensitive information here! We have a rumored 2 months to go people!


----------



## stormygirl84

Aw, I love the Boney Bunch. They're so stinkin' cute.

We used this candle holder as a centerpiece for our wedding two years ago.


----------



## Guest

That is awesome! I hope that my Yankee Candle threads aren't making ppl want to behead me, btw. I wonder if a "Halloween Collectable" area could be added to the forum at some point so that the "inside" or less hardcore halloween haunt topics don't clutter up the "General Halloween" forum.

stormygirl84, you don't have a pic of that lying about, do you? I see on ebay that someone is selling a Boney Bunch wedding piece as a cake topper for a wedding cake, and I think it looks awesome!


----------



## EvilMel

I don't mind these Yankee Candle threads!


----------



## Guest

EvilMel said:


> I don't mind these Yankee Candle threads!


Thank you EvilMel. I realize not everybody likes scented candles- even pumpkiny scents- and ceramics.


----------



## BewitchingHalloween

I'm not saying this at all....I did not see any boney bunch 2012....I did not see a boney cat....like the dog last year ))))))) this is all that i did not see for now....


----------



## Kitty

Any news about 2012 Yankee Candle Afterlife pieces? Hallmark wholesalers may carry items but I have not found any.


----------



## ZombieHousewife

BewitchingHalloween said:


> I'm not saying this at all....I did not see any boney bunch 2012....I did not see a boney cat....like the dog last year ))))))) this is all that i did not see for now....


yay, thanks!!! very excited for the line this year...


----------



## Guest

BewitchingHalloween said:


> I'm not saying this at all....I did not see any boney bunch 2012....I did not see a boney cat....like the dog last year ))))))) this is all that i did not see for now....


GASP! BewitchingHalloween...I am so glad not to hear the things you are not saying!


----------



## BewitchingHalloween

hollow said:


> GASP! BewitchingHalloween...I am so glad not to hear the things you are not saying!


haha! you guys are going to love the boneybunch 2012!!!!!


----------



## Guest

BewitchingHalloween said:


> haha! you guys are going to love the boneybunch 2012!!!!!


You could sell your secrets for and be a rich woman! I cannot wait!


----------



## Trinity1

I can't wait to see what the 2012 collection looks like!!!  We have a Yankee Candle right around the corner from us...and I'm always there to begin with...BUT nothing is more exciting then heading in right after they launch the new line. Weeeeeee!


----------



## BewitchingHalloween

oh yeah!!!!!! we are already planning our halloween prev partay at yankee! make sure you guys go to your yankee for the prev party it's aug 6th! I wish all of you guys could come to our store! lol boney bunch flies out the door every year! in just those few hours! lol


----------



## Trinity1

Omg, you must LOVE working there! I've thought about trying to pursue something part time there!! It seems like such a great place to work!


----------



## BewitchingHalloween

Trinity1 said:


> Omg, you must LOVE working there! I've thought about trying to pursue something part time there!! It seems like such a great place to work!


Honestly I do it for halloween lol its my fav time of year and i do get excited about xmas but from jan to july i hate w orking there because the summer stuff is out and it's depressingggggg lol but my manager is also the same way!! so everyday is halloween in our store! Atleast we try and make it that way!


----------



## Guest

BewitchingHalloween said:


> Honestly I do it for halloween lol its my fav time of year and i do get excited about xmas but from jan to july i hate w orking there because the summer stuff is out and it's depressingggggg lol but my manager is also the same way!! so everyday is halloween in our store! Atleast we try and make it that way!



I envy you. It must be awesome to have a Halloween loving manager! 

I "like" most YC scents, but I only really buy during the fall and winter.


----------



## Trinity1

I agree! How awesome to have a manager that shares your love for Halloween. I get Yankee Candles through out the year. I have a few spring/summer favs...but I start burning the fall scents early and always keep a few fall votives around. In fact I just started burning Evening Air. I always try and stock up on the jars during the semi-annual sale....so we always have something floating around. 

I also agree that if I worked there, Halloween and Christmas would be my favorite times to work too! I always loved working retail as crazy as that may sound to some people. After doing hair for 15 years...there are definitely some days where it would be nice to just sell some one a candle


----------



## stormygirl84

hollow said:


> stormygirl84, you don't have a pic of that lying about, do you? I see on ebay that someone is selling a Boney Bunch wedding piece as a cake topper for a wedding cake, and I think it looks awesome!


I think I do! I remember my mom getting lots of pictures of our decorations. Let me see...

Here it is! Complete with bleeding candles!


----------



## sanura03

I can't wait! I've been counting down the months since the last ones came out lol.


----------



## BewitchingHalloween

Trinity1 said:


> I agree! How awesome to have a manager that shares your love for Halloween. I get Yankee Candles through out the year. I have a few spring/summer favs...but I start burning the fall scents early and always keep a few fall votives around. In fact I just started burning Evening Air. I always try and stock up on the jars during the semi-annual sale....so we always have something floating around.
> 
> I also agree that if I worked there, Halloween and Christmas would be my favorite times to work too! I always loved working retail as crazy as that may sound to some people. After doing hair for 15 years...there are definitely some days where it would be nice to just sell some one a candle


WOW AND YOU DO HAIR!?!? Me too! i'm still under 5 years lol so i'm at the point where I like hair more than yankee lol until halloween anyways  and yes I am lucky to have a mgr who loves halloween! She is also a very close friend so we are always getting together and looking for halloween lol


----------



## Trinity1

BewitchingHalloween said:


> WOW AND YOU DO HAIR!?!? Me too! i'm still under 5 years lol so i'm at the point where I like hair more than yankee lol until halloween anyways  and yes I am lucky to have a mgr who loves halloween! She is also a very close friend so we are always getting together and looking for halloween lol


How funny is that?!?! I still enjoy doing hair....but it's definitely not something I want to do forever. There are just some days that I don't feel like dealing with people THAT closely.


----------



## BewitchingHalloween

Trinity1 said:


> How funny is that?!?! I still enjoy doing hair....but it's definitely not something I want to do forever. There are just some days that I don't feel like dealing with people THAT closely.


ha! i know what you mean! I have 3 jobs so i guess by the time one gets on my nerves it's time to work the other one


----------



## Kitty

I wonder if there will be any 2012 bat charmers or tree ornaments like last year.


----------



## Junit

Dang, those are cute. I like the lil guy playing the organ ^_^


----------



## Guest

Kitty said:


> Any news about 2012 Yankee Candle Afterlife pieces? Hallmark wholesalers may carry items but I have not found any.


The Hallmark in our town closed. We get some Afterlife pieces at our Military PX. I look at the YC facebook page often, and if I see any info I will post here. A manger from a YC store in Erie PA posts on the fb page alot and has good info about new items.


----------



## Kitty

I bought several Incredible Mr. Bones and Friends items from http://www.thegifty.com/theme/halloween.html. Free shipping for orders over $50.
Serivng Platter $17.50, Trio Lantern $25.00, Juggler $20, Snack plate $7.50, Pumpkin candy bowl $12.95, Mug $8.50, Treat Bowl $23.50


----------



## drewguy

oh I'm so ready! Just need to buy a bigger bookcase first!


----------



## Kitty

It looks like you have every YC Boney Bunch.
I have a mixture of Halloween pieces are in 4 piece barrister stackable bookcases with glass doors & still need another set of barristers.


----------



## Guest

drewguy said:


> View attachment 115554
> 
> 
> oh I'm so ready! Just need to buy a bigger bookcase first!


My goodness! How beautiful!


----------



## drewguy

thanks pal! I need an 08' bride and groom and the ornaments from last year and my collection will be complete, aside for this year of course!


----------



## grandma lise

Hey everyone...it's nearing that happy time of the year again!

Drewguy, I',m not a facebook member but followed the YC facebook page closely last year and enjoyed all the Halloween decorations you created. I see you have some of the 2008 pieces too...lucky you!

I posted this link last year, but here it is again...the Boney Bunch display I created in 2011 that includes pieces from all years...

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v...y Bunch/Boney Bunch 2011/?albumview=slideshow

If the slideshow is slow to load, you can give it a few minutes OR you can move your cursor to the bottom of the page, click on the pause icon, then click and view one picture at a time.

Thanks Hollow for getting the conversation started, also to BewitchingHalloween...do you accept gifts? 

Kitty, I too am wondering if they're will be more pumpkin people...

Lisa


----------



## Kitty

BB riddle was solved last year, will YC will start a new riddle with different characters? 
Many Hallmark stores have closed in my area. 
I follow YC Facebook but not a Facebook member either.


----------



## grandma lise

Kitty, I figured out what I was doing wrong and got into the area where everyone posts on the YC facebook page. It looks different, but I think I've got it figured out. I've really enjoyed boney bunch videos and riddles too. Hope they do it again this year. I won a $25 gift card last year. Makes it so much more fun!

Lisa


----------



## BoNeYbRiT715

Hi all! I visited the boards last year around Boney time, and I'm glad I was able to find you all again! I figured it's high time i join! It's nice to be able to share the love of Halloween, including Boney Bunch! I'm so excited for this year's release! 

Speaking of which, I was at Yankee today stocking up at their sale, and I was really disappointed that when I tried to bring up Boneys, the sales girl seemed unwilling to discuss. I'm wondering if they were told to keep quiet?


----------



## Guest

I enjoy the videos Yankee puts out,too!

BoNeYbRiT75, I am sure they do tell employees to keep quiet. 

On the Yankee candle facebook page, there are some pics of new fall illumalids and a pumpkin tart warmer, electric. A gal said she ordered it from the flagship in MA.

August 4th is not that far away!


----------



## Kitty

I tried & could not download the YC Boney videos onto a dvd.


----------



## kjbittick

I don't know about those people that are close to corporate level, but as a store manager we have not heard anything about BB yet. We normally don't even know what is available until we get the catalog, and we don't know what we will be getting at our store until a week before the preview party. Some stores won't let their employees unpack the BB boxes until the night before the preview party.
So keeping quiet about the BB is easy since we don't have any info to tell anyone!


----------



## Guest

kjbittick said:


> I don't know about those people that are close to corporate level, but as a store manager we have not heard anything about BB yet. We normally don't even know what is available until we get the catalog, and we don't know what we will be getting at our store until a week before the preview party. Some stores won't let their employees unpack the BB boxes until the night before the preview party.
> So keeping quiet about the BB is easy since we don't have any info to tell anyone!



I like the surprise aspect! I buy the BB online, and I love seeing the new items and adding them to my cart!


----------



## grandma lise

Found this clever pin cushion on Ebay last year. It's a Boney Bunch pepper shaker!

Counting down the weeks...

Lisa


----------



## Guest

http://www.facebook.com/TheYankeeCandleCompany


PREVIEW PICS OF BONEY BUNCH AND SOME HALLOWEEN ITEMS!

click the pic on the facebook page for 5 pics total! Awesome witch!


----------



## ozfest43

I just started collecting last year, but for people that know better than I do: What is the better way to obtain these each year, online or at the store? There's one around the corner from me, but if I don't have to fight the crowds that would be better.


----------



## ZombieHousewife

@hollow - thanks for the heads up!!

@ozfest43 - if you get there early to be in the front of the line, you should be ok. the stores i've been to haven't been too crowded on opening day. online ordering works too, but it can take awhile and you pay extra for shipping usually....


----------



## ozfest43

Awesome! Thanks for the advice, ZHW!


----------



## grandma lise

Okay, we now have an official release date for the Boney Bunch...Saturday, August 4, 2012!

Love that the witch is wearing reading glasses. The spider hanging from the tip of her hat is a nice detail. I also see a BB jar topper and what looks like a BB jar holder... Thanks for the update Hollow!

If you have a nearby store, purchasing the morning of the release date is best. I had to return quite a few pieces in 2010 due to missing pieces or poor detailing of the facial features. Yankee Candle does not open the boxes prior to shipping to stores or customers. There's no quality control after they ship from the overseas manufacturer. It's the same with Hallmark Keepsake ornaments. If an item sells out, let the store know. They will do there best to get you whatever you need. There's usually multiple shipments. That's how I got a second set of the Boney Bunch ornaments last year! 

Lisa


----------



## BoNeYbRiT715

Anyone else intrigued but ever so slightly frustrated by the preview pics? Yankee knows just how to reveal the teeniest tiniest amount lol. I bet the witch is flying on a broom, just based on how her hair is kind of blowing behind her! I'm a little confused why there is a pic of the proposal couple. I get that Yankee says they're releasing some things old and many things new, but....I wonder if they are just re-releasing some pieces with little or no changes? Any thoughts on this? 

Also, I wonder if Yankee will reveal a full preview video like last year? I really appreciated being able to plan ahead and have a solid game plan for what I wanted to grab first, second, etc.


----------



## sanura03

It sounds like they're re-releasing older pieces that were popular. I don't remember that engagement piece being that sought after, but who knows. Hopefully they'll have some of the 2008 pieces too, I missed out that year =(


----------



## grandma lise

We will see the pieces shortly before the release date, I just can't remember if it's online, through the catalog, or both. And I can't remember if I got my catalog from our local store or through the mail first. I live on the west coast, so the store probably had them first, but they didn't have many. Depending on the store manager, they might be willing to call you when the catalogs are available. It never hurts to ask...

Lisa


----------



## ozfest43

I can't wait! The great thing about it is my wife enjoys these as much as I do, so i'm taking her with me to help hunt these things down when they come out.


----------



## Trinity1

I am super excited for the release Partay at the store near us. August 4th is a week before my birthday.....so Happy Birthday to me!


----------



## ghostuponthefloor

I cannot wait, either- just the other day I took out all my old BB pieces to look at them...


----------



## Kitty

Last year YC stores had 2010 leftovers, defective & returns, mainly the band members. I wonder if the their re-releases are leftovers, too.
When the items I bought online arrived, many were defective & the stores were already sold out!
Several of the horse drawn wagon had cracks in the neck. Ckeck items carefully!


----------



## myerman82

I am excited about the release party. I was at the store the other day and asked about it. The lady had no clue what I was talking about. When I checked out there was a sign at the counter advertising the release party. I showed it to her and explained that was what I was talking about. She just gave me a blank stare like I was nuts or something. She had no clue what the Boney Bunches were. I asked if my 3 favorite employees were still at that store and she said yes. I'm glad because they always seem to disappear during the summer months and show up again during the preview party. They know how much I am into the Boney Bunches.
Teh only downside this year is I have a cat now. She loves to get into everything. I used to display my Boney Bunches on bookshelves and now I'm going to have to find another way to display them. Also, I'm running out of room so I'm going to have to make more room when I get the new ones.


----------



## ninababy100109

I work in Boston and often visit the Faneuil Hall store. I started collecting last year after seeing the boney bunch for the first time in my Aunts YC catalog, and didn't stop until I had bought almost every piece - new and old. I love Halloween, love Yankee and absolutely adore these collectibles. I saw an advertisement for the preview party at the Boston store today - a candy dish and the new witch...love it. So excited!! Can't wait to get my hands on the new ones. Especially if that is a boney walking a dog, as it appears in one of the preview pics!


----------



## Serpentia

hollow said:


> http://www.facebook.com/TheYankeeCandleCompany
> 
> 
> PREVIEW PICS OF BONEY BUNCH AND SOME HALLOWEEN ITEMS!
> 
> click the pic on the facebook page for 5 pics total! Awesome witch!


This looks interesting.... I am very inclined to try the Candy Corn and the Trick or Treat scents.... I understand Witch's Brew is really just patchouli, which I'm not all that into. I love the jars with the faces on them. 

Also want the Cat jar holder and if there is a Boney cat - as everyone is saying there will be - I'll probably want him too. Things are lookin' expensive so far


----------



## ZombieHousewife

Found this description of 2012 pieces on a forum, can't confirm if this is valid or not.....

1. A Dog on his back, Ball reads Play dead.

2. Cat by a top hat.

3. Witch on a broom with a Pumpkin

4. Sub

5. Baby buggy

6. Jar Holder..........Man walking dog..........tombstones all around.

7. Man sitting on wagon with carrots.

8. Grim Reaper in a canoe.

9. Couple sitting at table

10. Dead from the neck............looks a little like LAST CALL.......but not.

11. Tart holder man arms out hold a tart in each.

12. Dead Eye...........like the little bat from last year I think her is holding a eye
13. Jar Topper....Boney Man coming out of the ground.

http://www.yulelog.com/forums/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=224872


----------



## grandma lise

Oh wow, that's quite a list! The gentleman who posted it is a seller, and he loves Boney Bunch as much as we do. I don't think he's seen pictures. Don't know where he's getting his information. I do trust him though. There was a similar leak in 2010 that was part true, part untrue. I'd hope YC learned from that experience, and doesn't mislead customers in that manner again. 

It's getting exciting... 

I like creating themed displays. Glad to see the continuation of the farm theme, but a submarine? Hmm...cave featuring pirates from 2009...submarine in water? Hmmm... 

Any news yet on pumpkin head people?

Lisa


----------



## sanura03

I was just coming to post that list lol. I'm excited to see what the sub looks like, as my husband is a submariner  I wonder if the baby buggy will be a re-release of the 2008 piece or a new one. I was hoping it would show up but they made it sound like they were only re-releasing bride/groom pieces. I guess we'll see. Less than a month now!!!


----------



## Risenomega

Sadly I wont be able to make the preview party this year as I have done for the past three years strait. BUT, I'm not sure all of you are aware but the past 2 years Yankee has made the items available as of 12am on the release date on line. So for any of you who cant make the release party that is a good way to get your hands on everything. Also helpful as a back up plan for items that are likely to sell out right away in store. As previous posts have stated, check for crack and defects. If there is an issue you can return the items in store.


----------



## grandma lise

I forgot that the stores will accept returns. That's good for everyone to know. Another advantage of buying online is that you get the box and styrofoam to store each piece.

Here's a storage tip... 

Create a Word document with 0.5" margins, 3 columns (and 0.5" spacing), then copy and paste pictures of the Boney Bunch from the YC site the weekend they're released for use as box labels. (If you're missing any pictures, you can do the same with pictures from Ebay auctions.) 

I like to make my pictures into 1.5" or 2" inch squares so they'll fit any sized box. I attach three pictures to each box with clear box tape - (top, short side, and long side, which makes it possble to see the label for each box regardless of how it's positioned in the big storage boxes). I secure each box with cotton twine. 

For the most part, I store the boxed pieces by year in large storage boxes, with the exception of the wedding couple, which I store separately because I display so few of them each year. The pictures make choosing and pulling pieces for display effortless, and, IF you're careful to return the box contents and twine to each box as you unpack, it ALSO makes it possible for people to help you rebox them, a task that otherwise would take hours.  

Lisa


----------



## Shadowbat

Bney Bunch isnt a big deal in my area. We went to the event last year later in the day and it didnt even look like anyone was in the store that day. Im sure the family and I will be out there this year, but we wont go early.


----------



## Kitty

Last year at Bed, Bath & Beyond had 2010 YC pumpkin people marked 50% off then I used 20% off coupons.
BBB & Hallmark, no info yet.

YC did not have info on any 2011 ornaments. I wonder what new suprises are in store this year! Look out for any coupons.


----------



## sanura03

Risenomega said:


> Sadly I wont be able to make the preview party this year as I have done for the past three years strait. BUT, I'm not sure all of you are aware but the past 2 years Yankee has made the items available as of 12am on the release date on line. So for any of you who cant make the release party that is a good way to get your hands on everything. Also helpful as a back up plan for items that are likely to sell out right away in store. As previous posts have stated, check for crack and defects. If there is an issue you can return the items in store.


They're usually online a few days before they're released in stores, so check the site often in the days leading up to the store release, they start to sell out quick!


----------



## grandma lise

Okay, I'm in collector mode now...

I reread the Boney Bunch * * 2011 * * topic and here's what I gleaned...

On the Yankee Candle website, you can sign up to receive emails that include the coupons ahead of time! YC will accept coupons for the Boney Bunch, and some stores will allow you to group your purchases so you can use one coupon per transaction. The day of the party, my store would only accept multiple coupons from the store flier, not multiple coupons that I printed out from the emails. So I think I used two or three flier coupons, and perhaps one printed coupon.

If you purchase items online, they can be returned to the store, if needed.

Wednesday, August 3rd - Boney Bunch went online - (thank you sanura03 for the reminder, I forgot).

Friday, August 5th - Picked up YC Halloween catalog and a flier with coupon from local YC store - (this year, I'll check for these earlier in the week).

Saturday, August 6th - Arrived at party just before opening, and there were only TWO of us! They had a large glittery tree and a set of 4 ornaments that were not included in the catalog or online. I didn't buy them. Afterward, I learned they were highly collectible from the YC Facebook Page and went back and got 3 of the 4 ornaments they had left; later I got the tree too. Used my coupons. I got a free small jar candle.

Learned that store can order items they're out of online for pickup at store. If sold out online, they can put you on a waiting list. If more are received in future shipments, they will call you and hold them for pick up. Our store recieved two additional shipments in the three weeks following the Party. That's how I got a complete set of the ornaments. And that's how quite a few people got Bonsey, the dog, that sold out online and in many stores the first day.

Thursday, October 6th - Boney Bunch went on sale at 50% off and I was able to use my coupons, one per transaction, too. I filled a large bag with Skeleton Crew pieces for my friend for a total of $33!

Some of the Skeleton Crew pieces sell out early too. The candleabra was very popular last year.

The Party this year is on Satruday, *August 4th*. The wait is killing me...

Lisa


----------



## grandma lise

Here's a picture of the YC 2011 Skeleton Crew candleabra...


----------



## Boneys80

Hi guys! I'm so excited for this years Boney Bunch.. especially the cat! I wanted to give the real fans a heads up that within the next few days I will be putting up ornaments and a bonesy dog on ebay for much more reasonable prices. So keep on the lookout! I will post here as so on as I add them! 130 for a bonesy is outrageous! Aug 4th can't come soon enough!


----------



## Guest

On the YC fb page, in the area where fans can post, a woman posted a pic of this year's Boney candy bowl.
http://www.facebook.com/TheYankeeCandleCompany

On the Boney Bunch Fans fb page, there is a pic of the 2012 Witch Boney. link http://mallimages.mallfinder.com/events/citadel/halloween.jpg


----------



## grandma lise

Hollow, thanks for starting and keeping this topic going each year. It's a lot of fun for me. Here's pictures of the flier for you...


----------



## grandma lise

And the back...


----------



## BewitchingHalloween

bonesy will be returning this year  not the same from last yr but a new one


----------



## boobear

That witch is so cute, and although I already have the bowl from last year, I'll probably pick up this one as well. Thanks for the pic's Grandma lise!


----------



## Boneys80

http://www.facebook.com/BoneyBunchLove


----------



## Guest

BewitchingHalloween said:


> bonesy will be returning this year  not the same from last yr but a new one



Oh, thanks, B.H.! and G.L.! I am so busy with my boys playing football I have to sneak a few minutes here and there to jump on my computer and frantically search for Halloween goodness! Love these pics and info! Thanks ladies!


----------



## halloweencreature

I'm so excited this year, I have always had to buy online because there wasn't a store in my area. Well guess what!.....this year there is and I finally will get to go to the party on August 4th!!


----------



## Halloeve55

I went to my local Yankee store today and finally picked up a Apple Pumpkin Jar using my coupon so I got $10 off The large jar.Asked about the Boney Bunch and she gave me the flyer that was posted earlier.she did tell me that they were gonna sell exclusives only available in store for that day.wonder how accurate that is..


----------



## Trinity1

Halloeve55 said:


> I went to my local Yankee store today and finally picked up a Apple Pumpkin Jar using my coupon so I got $10 off The large jar.Asked about the Boney Bunch and she gave me the flyer that was posted earlier.she did tell me that they were gonna sell exclusives only available in store for that day.wonder how accurate that is..


LOL! I'm taking my $10 off coupon in today and had thought about a large apple pumpkin jar too! LOVE those coupons!


----------



## Halloeve55

Trinity1 said:


> LOL! I'm taking my $10 off coupon in today and had thought about a large apple pumpkin jar too! LOVE those coupons!


I know! I was waiting for it! Too bad I didn't have another! Would have stocked up!


----------



## Kitty

I printed a YC $10 off coupon. Last year the manager let me use 7 coupons on my Boney Bunch purchases!
http://www.yankeecandle.com/assets/email/jul10/coupon_JULY12.html


----------



## grandma lise

I just got word on which Boney Bunch pieces are being reissued... Oh, yeah, it's just been posted...I now can share the list here...they're not the one's I'd hoped for but three of the five were getting up there in price... 

Boney Bunch Wedding Cake Votive Holder 2010
2009 BONEY BUNCH "WEDDING CAR" 
Wedding Couple Proposal 2010 
2011 Boney Bunch... Love Boat "Dead in the Water" 
2009 Organ Tarts Warmer

Lisa


----------



## grandma lise

Kitty, thanks for the link. I printed my coupon. It's good in store and online through August 5th!

Lisa


----------



## Kitty

Grandma Lise, thank you for the info on YC preview flyers! I picked up some. 

YC person said that there were so many leaks last year & that it can not happen again. The Bride & Groom toppers were defective & suppose to be destroyed but many turned up on Ebay. 

There may many different coupons like last year.


----------



## sanura03

I got one of the jar toppers last year because I ordered everything as soon as they came online and they shipped it out before they discovered the sharp edge. Same with the raven tart burner the year before.


----------



## Kitty

From the website https://sites.google.com/site/boneybunchyankeecandle/
2012 Boney Bunch pieces are as follows:
Play Dead
Fron the Neck Up
Dead Eye
Boney Serving Bowl 
Couple at Table 
Sub 
Baby Buggy 
Grim Reaper 
Jar Holder 
Tarts Warmer

More pieces coming later
No photos


----------



## Guest

Hello All! I see our Boney plans are coming together very nicely, with lots of info being found! Hooray!

Does anybody know if the 2012 Baby Buggy is a reissue of the earlier BB baby buggy! I LOVE the older Baby Buggy and would so love to acquire it!

I saw the list of reissues and did not see the buggy on it, so I am guessing the new buggy will be a actual new style. IT had BETTER be good! 

Getting so excited!


----------



## Guest

sanura03 said:


> I got one of the jar toppers last year because I ordered everything as soon as they came online and they shipped it out before they discovered the sharp edge. Same with the raven tart burner the year before.


Lucky duck!


----------



## Guest

Kitty said:


> Grandma Lise, thank you for the info on YC preview flyers! I picked up some.
> 
> YC person said that there were so many leaks last year & that it can not happen again. The Bride & Groom toppers were defective & suppose to be destroyed but many turned up on Ebay.
> 
> There may many different coupons like last year.


Yes, thanks for the info. It does seem Yankee is cutting back on coupons, tho. I have no nearby store, so I shop online. I do hear tales of managers limiting the amounts of coupons used in store...hmmm. I always use coupons, and hope they do put out a good one before the Boneys hit the web and stores.


----------



## Kitty

My source said that YC storea are to open 10 am not any earlier, also are several dogs figurines & one cat figurine, would not say any more.
I will be able to use any number of coupons but must follow instructions. Coupon copies are accepted.


----------



## BoNeYbRiT715

grandma lise said:


> I just got word on which Boney Bunch pieces are being reissued... Oh, yeah, it's just been posted...I now can share the list here...they're not the one's I'd hoped for but three of the five were getting up there in price...
> 
> Boney Bunch Wedding Cake Votive Holder 2010
> 2009 BONEY BUNCH "WEDDING CAR"
> Wedding Couple Proposal 2010
> 2011 Boney Bunch... Love Boat "Dead in the Water"
> 2009 Organ Tarts Warmer
> 
> Lisa


On my gosh! I will be super excited if I can get my hands on the organ player, couple w/cake, and the wedding car! Above all, the wedding cake! I bet these are going to be very hard to get. Now if only we could find out some more sneak peeks on the brand new releases, we'd be in fantastic shape!


----------



## sanura03

hollow said:


> Lucky duck!


I guess we just have to be quicker than their quality control lol.  mine aren't on Ebay though.


----------



## Guest

Ok, people. Here is a spicy BB rumor to enliven our thread. 

I am about to go to bed, but checked the Boney Bunch Fans fb page. 

A lady said she was looking at the Halloween preview pictures on the Yankee Candle facebook page, and thinks she saw the feet of the '08 Bride and Groom Boney Bunch...the most prized of the Boneys...the 550-600-800 Boney Bunch piece!

She said go to the picture of the Boney Bride and Groom proposal piece that is being re-issued, and behind them, you will see the feet of the '08 Bride and Groom piece.

I have to admit, it looks like it to me. Could it be possible that YC is re-issuing that piece as well, in addition to the other list G.L. has posted??

Thoughts?


----------



## grandma lise

Not on my computer, so limited to posting pictures from Photobucket. Here's a picture of the 2008 Bride and Groom - (apologies for the size)...










And here's a link to an Ebay auction that includes a picture of the 2010 The Wedding Couple, commonly referred to as The Proposal for additional comparisons...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yankee-Cand...andle_Holders_Accessories&hash=item519f669c65

And finally, here's a link to the Yankee Candle Facebook picture...

http://www.facebook.com/TheYankeeCa...90669300995.402640.39925915994&type=1&theater


----------



## sanura03

After a thorough investigation earlier (lol), sadly, I think it's just the feet of another proposal couple above them. On the original piece the lines on her dress look farther apart and they're kind of wavy, not straight up and down like in the preview picture. I do hope they are releasing the original though!!


----------



## Kitty

I wonder if the re-relases are the same or slightly different. To redo pieces will be a cost factor, most companies brake the molds after making the quanity limited edtion. Many collcetors have written YC in requesting older pieces. Time will tell.

Still no news on the YC After Life pumpkin people.


----------



## Guest

sanura03 said:


> After a thorough investigation earlier (lol), sadly, I think it's just the feet of another proposal couple above them. On the original piece the lines on her dress look farther apart and they're kind of wavy, not straight up and down like in the preview picture. I do hope they are releasing the original though!!


I looked at both, and I can't really tell as well as you can- but I am really thinking it probably isn't the '08 Bride and Groom. But, it COULD be!

Maybe? We will just have to wait until August 4th! Fun to wonder, tho!


----------



## Kitty

Source said re-releases are:
Car 2009
Bride & Groom Proposal 2010
Loveeboat 2011

New:
Baby
Cat figurine
Dog figurines


----------



## sanura03

According to another site I visit:
"Anniversary Pcs: 
The Tart Organ Player 
The Proposal 
The Wedding Couple in Car 
The Couple in the Boat 
The Couple Eating Wedding Cake 
The NEW pcs: 
BABY CARRIAGE: This pc is simply a black baby buggy that looks sort of Victorian it has a little baby Boney poking his head out of the buggy. There is not a Boney pushing the buggy. This pc is a tealight holder. 
BONEY CAT: Cat is sitting next to a Victorian style top hat, it is a tealight holder 
BONEY DOG: Dog rolled over on back next to a pumpkin that says PLAY DEAD. This is a votive holder. 
BONEY JAR HOLDER: This is a boney man sitting in a graveyard. 
BONEY SUBMARINE: This is a Black and orange submarine with a boney man sitting on it….this is a votive holder.
BONEY STAGECOACH: This is a sort of Victorian style stagecoach wagon being pulled by a horse. It has a little boney man sitting on the carriage driving it….This is a multi tealight holder. 
GRIM REAPER ON BOAT: This is a small Grim Reaper rowing a boat…this is a tealight holder. 
BONEYMAN JAR TOPPER: Its a boney man crawling out of a grave. 
BONEY HEAD VOTIVE HOLDER: This is a big boney mans head sitting next to a votive cup. 
BONEY TART BURNER: This is a big boney guy holding 2 pumpkins that are for the tarts hanging above 2 pumpkins you put tealights in. 
BONEY TOASTING: This is a couple sitting at a small table toasting champagne There is a tealight that sits on the top of the table. 
BONEYWITCH: This is a Boney style witch that sits next to a pumpkin which is votive holder. 
I also heard there may be a couple random things like more ornaments, and o little random boney accessories. They are doing a give away at the preview pa from 10 to 12, and also a candy bowl for $10 with purchase."


----------



## sanura03

I like the sound of the stagecoach, I want the sub for my husband and the tart burner sounds really cool, but also expensive =)


----------



## Guest

Thanks for posting! *Awesome*


----------



## grandma lise

Wonderful descriptions sanura03!

I was just revisiting the pictures on the Yankee Candle Facebook page again, and realized that I can see a gentleman in a tophat holding a chain that is presumably connected to the dog playing dead. Oh, looking further, I think this is the jar holder with the gentleman on one side of the jar, a gravestone on the other, with the dog in front. Oooh...must have that jar holder and topper! 

Check it out... http://www.facebook.com/TheYankeeCa...90669300995.402640.39925915994&type=1&theater

We're less than two weeks away. Time for YC to post more pictures!

Lisa


----------



## sanura03

I wish they were my descriptions (because I wish I had seen them lol,) but I just copied them from Wildprose so people here could see them too. I think the graveyard guy is walking a dog. In the previous list someone said something about a wagon with carrots? I wonder if they somehow confused that with the stagecoach or if Wildprose just didn't see that one. I hope the next two weeks go by fast! =) And hopefully someone will post the catalog pages (pictures and prices!) before they come out, like they did last year.


----------



## grandma lise

Sanura03, I believe the first list was described to the poster but not seen, and the second list was seen by the poster then described, so I'm inclined to go with the latter list that you reposted here for us. Hoping, hoping to see more pictures soon!

Lisa


----------



## BoNeYbRiT715

Almost down to 2 weeks! Super exciting, especially with these lists surfacing. Gosh I hope the catalog pics get posted! In anticipation of the day, I was doing some pondering:
1. I wonder if the catalog will even show the re-releases? Similarly, will the re-relases be listed on Yankee's website for purchase? Or is it so limited that they'll only be accessible in stores on Aug 4th?
2. Someone on here (I think) referenced how companies usually produce limited quantities of an item then break the mold. That being said, if the re-releases are ones that Yankee had left in their warehouse and did not actually reproduce, what year will be on the bottom? The original year, or 2012? Makes ya think, doesn't it?


----------



## ozfest43

When does the Yankee Candle catalog come out?


----------



## Guest

ozfest43, no one probably knows exactly when the Boney catalog will be released.

Let me caution you though- the last 2 years, I got the catalog AFTER the Boneys had been released online and in stores, and many pieces were totally sold out.

August 4th is when the Boneys will be out. I suggest that if you want to be sure to get the pieces you want, do not wait for the catalog.


----------



## sanura03

I will be LIVID if the rereleases are in store only! We're stationed in Japan, so I have to shop online. And usually the unsold pieces show up at the SAS or go to the outlets, a la poor unloved Duffer Mcbone. I don't see how the could have enough of any left especially the '09s to have another commercial release of them. At any rate, I don't care what year they have printed on them, I just love the pieces =)
As for the catalog, last year someone scanned it for us about 4 days before the in store preview party, but they didn't get it in the mail, they got it in a store and I think they had to beg for it.


----------



## Guest

sanura03 said:


> I will be LIVID if the rereleases are in store only! We're stationed in Japan, so I have to shop online. And usually the unsold pieces show up at the SAS or go to the outlets, a la poor unloved Duffer Mcbone. I don't see how the could have enough of any left especially the '09s to have another commercial release of them. At any rate, I don't care what year they have printed on them, I just love the pieces =)
> As for the catalog, last year someone scanned it for us about 4 days before the in store preview party, but they didn't get it in the mail, they got it in a store and I think they had to beg for it.



Gosh, I didn't think about that- the re-releases being in store only! I was planning on going online as well.


----------



## grandma lise

I'm confident that the entire Boney Bunch collection - (with exception of items such as the large tree, ornaments, store displays, etc.) - will be available in stores and online to accommodate all their customers. To do otherwise would make no sense. It's the waiting that's so hard!

Lisa


----------



## Guest

BABY CARRIAGE: This piece is simply a black baby buggy that looks Victorian with a little baby Boney poking his head out of the buggy. There is not a Boney pushing the buggy. tealight holder
BONEY CAT: Cat is sitting next to a Victorian style top hat, it is a tealight holder
BONEY DOG: Dog rolled over on back next to a pumpkin that says PLAY DEAD. votive holder
BONEY JAR HOLDER: This is a boney man sitting in a graveyard with a dog. 
BONEY SUBMARINE: This is a Black and orange submarine with a boney man sitting on it. votive holder. 
BONEY STAGECOACH: This is a sort of Victorian style stagecoach wagon being pulled by a horse. It has a little boney man sitting on the carriage driving it….This is a multi tealight holder. MOST EXPENSIVE PIECE AT $39.99
GRIM REAPER ON BOAT: This is a small Grim Reaper rowing a boat…this is a tealight holder
BONEYMAN JAR TOPPER: Its a boney man crawling out of a grave. $9.99
BONEY HEAD VOTIVE HOLDER: This is a big boney mans head sitting next to a votive cup. $9.99
BONEY TART BURNER: This is a big boney guy holding 2 pumpkins that are for the tarts hanging above 2 pumpkins you put tealights in. about $30
BONEY TOASTING: This is a couple sitting at a small table toasting champagne There is a tealight that sits on the top of the table. $16.99
BONEYWITCH: This is a Boney style witch that sits next to a pumpkin which is votive holder

A fan on the Boney Bunch fan page claims to have seen the new collection! These are the details they shared. Thank you Boney Bunch facebook fan!


----------



## BoNeYbRiT715

hollow said:


> A fan on the Boney Bunch fan page claims to have seen the new collection! These are the details they shared. Thank you Boney Bunch facebook fan!


If the Yankee employees are starting to show people pics, it won't be long before someone actually gets his or her hands on a catalog and gets it scanned in online for all of us to see! 
I noticed someone else on the FB page who said she's also had a Yankee associate show her the new items - she says the stagecoach is actually more of a hearse! How cool is that?


----------



## CCdalek

I had not heard of the Boney Bunch until this thread, but after seeing several pictures of them I really like them! I have bought a couple other candle holders from Yankee Candle like a haunted house, but these have gotten me a lot more interested in them. I can't wait to see the 2012 collection at the stores this year!


----------



## CCdalek

hollow said:


> BONEY CAT: Cat is sitting next to a Victorian style top hat, it is a tealight holder


From all of the new collection listed so far, I like the sound of this one the best. I really like cats and Halloween, so I will likely be getting this one once it's available.


----------



## grandma lise

Not sure what the big piece will be... It's been described as a "man sitting on wagon with carrots", as a "Victorian style stagecoach wagon being pulled by a horse [with a] boney man sitting on the carriage driving it", and as a "hearse". If it's a horse drawn hearse, that would be a lot of fun! 

Trying so hard to not think about the Boney Bunch... Definately getting the jar holder with the jar topper, the witch too, oh yes, and the baby buggy, can't wait to see the cat with the top hat, and does anyone know anything about the piece referred to as "Dead Eye"?! 

Looking forward to seeing the submarine, and the couple sitting at the table sound fun too - (I loved the piece with the couple reading in bed)!

Two more weeks to go...

The horse drawn pumpkin wagon was one of my favorite pieces last year...










Lisa


----------



## grandma lise

As I was digging for more information, I came across Wildeprose's description of the tart burner...

"The double tart burner is basically a Boney Man standing in the middle of a pumpkin patch, his arms are stretched out straight to the sides and he is holding a pumpkin in each hand…the pumpkins are dangling on chain and hanging over top of another pumpkin which is where the tealights are to make the tart melt."

I'm glad there's at least one farm themed piece this year!

Lisa


----------



## kjbittick

Actually, I've heard that the re-releases are online only, so the stores are not expected to have them at all. Guess we'll find out soon!


----------



## grandma lise

If this is true, Yankee Candle needs to let their customers know through their Facebook page and their stores. By re-releasing five of the previous year pieces, they've already hurt their relationship with both sellers and collectors. By not making the pieces available at the party, they further hurt their relationship with collectors. Putting profits ahead of relationship is short term thinking. I'd hoped they'd learned from their mistakes of 2010. Perhaps not. 

Here's a link to the pictures and information Yankee Candle posted on their Facebook page on July 3rd, 2012...

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10150890669300995.402640.39925915994&type=1

In it, they stated: "As we celebrate the 5th year of our collectible Boney Bunch line, Yankee Candle will launch Hallween 2012 on August 4th with somethings old, many things new, all things spooky and an in-store Preview Party too!"

Offering the re-released pieces online only ahead of the release date and party on August 4th is not consistent with their above statement.

They intentionally mislead customers in 2010. Once is a mistake, twice is a pattern. Integrity is important to me. 

Lisa


----------



## Guest

grandma lise said:


> If this is true, Yankee Candle needs to let their customers know through their Facebook page and their stores. By re-releasing five of the previous year pieces, they've already hurt their relationship with both sellers and collectors. By not making the pieces available at the party, they further hurt their relationship with collectors. Putting profits ahead of relationship is short term thinking. I'd hoped they'd learned from their mistakes of 2010. Perhaps not.
> 
> Here's a link to the pictures and information Yankee Candle posted on their Facebook page on July 3rd, 2012...
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10150890669300995.402640.39925915994&type=1
> 
> In it, they stated: "As we celebrate the 5th year of our collectible Boney Bunch line, Yankee Candle will launch Hallween 2012 on August 4th with somethings old, many things new, all things spooky and an in-store Preview Party too!"
> 
> Offering the re-released pieces online only ahead of the release date and party on August 4th is not consistent with their above statement.
> 
> They intentionally mislead customers in 2010. Once is a mistake, twice is a pattern. Integrity is important to me.
> 
> Lisa


It will be interesting to see how this all plays out. I really enjoy candles, specifically Yankee Candle. I love their whimsical/playful accessory lines, as well.

I do feel that Yankee has priced their jar candles too highly. The market and consumers may support it, and if they do, that's great. All I know is that the jar candle I pay almost $30 bucks for has to be VERY special, or I will have to have a pretty good coupon. 

Yankee no longer releases 'treasure tarts' when they release seasonal treasures. I believe it is to get consumers to buy the larger and more expensive jar candle.

I will probably always spend a little cash at Yankee. They do what they have to do, and that is fine by me. I sincerely hope that the reissues are available online and instore.

It will be awful if they aren't. I know they are gonna sell out and if I don't get what I want I am gonna cry!


----------



## Guest

sanura03 said:


> I will be LIVID if the rereleases are in store only! We're stationed in Japan, so I have to shop online. And usually the unsold pieces show up at the SAS or go to the outlets, a la poor unloved Duffer Mcbone. I don't see how the could have enough of any left especially the '09s to have another commercial release of them. At any rate, I don't care what year they have printed on them, I just love the pieces =)
> As for the catalog, last year someone scanned it for us about 4 days before the in store preview party, but they didn't get it in the mail, they got it in a store and I think they had to beg for it.


Poor unloved Duffer! I LOL actually got him online deeply discounted! He is a member of the Boney Bunch, after all! He deserves to be included...


----------



## grandma lise

Hollow, I was editing my post when you replied.

I've been collecting for a long time. 

I enjoy seeing the catalog, watching the videos, playing the games, the party atmosphere, choosing my favortie pieces, and if I'm lucky, winning a prize. But I can do without the angst...it's a joy stealer. 

What keeps me coming back is the artist, Mark Cook. When I first saw the 2008 collection, I got the giggles. Still giggling!

I just don't want anyone to have their hopes dashed. If the re-released pieces will only be available online, it's good that people here are getting the word out. 

And I love Duffer too....he's a fun addition to the wedding party!

Lisa


----------



## DanS77

Here is a picture of the baby buggy


----------



## sanura03

I was just coming to post a link to a picture of the baby buggy on facebook, and I see that they got it from here lol. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## sanura03

hollow said:


> Poor unloved Duffer! I LOL actually got him online deeply discounted! He is a member of the Boney Bunch, after all! He deserves to be included...


I did get him eventually, he's not my favorite piece, but he makes me smile. I liked him a lot better than the band members that year, who seemed to be pretty popular. They were the only pieces I didn't get that year. (Well, that and the cheese spreaders because my parties aren't that fancy lol.)


----------



## BoNeYbRiT715

DanS77 said:


> View attachment 118387
> 
> Here is a picture of the baby buggy


Thanks Dan! Where did you find that picture? But more importantly....have any more ?  sorry, being greedy lol


----------



## grandma lise

Boney children! 

And look at the detailing on that buggy...the basket weave, the fabric, the hanging spider, the wheels...and the bone handle. This is lovely addition to the collection!

Thanks Dan!

Lisa


----------



## Boneys80

Facebook.com/boneybunchlove has lots of up to date info and descriptions of the new pieces if you need it!


----------



## sanura03

Wildeprose came through for us on the other site again, this is what she had to say about the reissues being online only:
"Hey all! I did confirm from my source that there will be pcs that are internet only. This is not 100% but chances may be likely that the reunions pcs will be internet only. She said that there may be a few high volume stores that get them instore but just be aware! Now, she did say that if you are at the preview party they can and will order those pcs for you and waive the shipping! As I mentioned before…they are keeping even employees in the dark on some stuff! She said her store would be getting their first shipment this Wednesday (tomorrow) and will be trickling in the whole week. This year I think the stagecoach and the cat will be the most limited and based on my guesses previous yrs Ive been spot on!"


----------



## Kitty

I have been working the graveyard shift overitme for extra Boney Money! 

There should be a big cat (like in picure) & little cat figurine. 

YC web page has taken down boney bunch pieces several days ago.

Thank you for the headsup on online re-release.

Will YC oline be available at midnight Aug. 4?


----------



## sanura03

They're usually online a few days before the in-store preview party. The site now has a page set up for Halloween stuff (http://www.yankeecandle.com/halloween) just nothing there yet. So starting Aug. 1st or so just keep checking back to see if anything's been put up. I'll make sure to shout it from the rooftops here when I see them up, if no one's beaten me to it


----------



## grandma lise

The Boney Bunch 2012 pictures are still on the Yankee Candle Facebook page but I now have to use a search engine or link to access it because I'm not a member of Facebook. 

For those in similar circumstances, here's the link to the Boney Bunch 2012 pictures YC has posted to date... http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10150890669300995.402640.39925915994&type=1

Good to know that customers will be able to order the re-released pieces in the stores and that there will be no charge for shipping. That's good news!

Lisa


----------



## Kitty

Be careful online, some items arrived in pieces then YC store was sold out. Store manager was able to get items replacements.


----------



## sanura03

The organ player tart warmer, the wedding car votive holder, and the wedding cake couple votive holder are online now! You have to click on 'candle accessories' and then either 'votive holders' or 'wax potpourri warmers' and they're there. I got the organ TW and the car VH, which are the two reissues that I needed!  GOGOGO!!! I'm so excited I'm shaking!
I think I might need a Boney support group lol.


----------



## samhainschimera

Thanks for the heads up! I bought the organ player warmer. I have most of what I wanted from the past few years but missed the organ player. I can't wait until the rest are released! My bank account shivers with anticipation.


----------



## BoNeYbRiT715

OMG Sanura you are AMAZING!!!!! How in the world did you discover this?! I was on my tablet checking the forum, and when I saw your post I literally threw my tablet on the couch and went running full speed for my desktop PC. The computer never loaded so slow, of course lol. But wow..I just ordered the cake, the organ, AND the wedding car. This is the best day ever. Thank you so, so, so much for finding this! 

I just am in complete shock that Yankee did this with more than a week left till the release party! What's also very surprising is how sneakily it was done....i.e. you can only find it by following the path you mentioned, Sanura. You cannot find them by searching "Boney Bunch" or "Halloween" on their website. At least, that's how it is right now. It's possible that Yankee literally just loaded it on this morning and hasn't even gotten their links working yet. 

PS - Everyone, don't forget to use your coupon code when ordering these!!!! Use JULY12 at checkout for $10 off $25!!! In my mad dash I nearly forgot!


----------



## girlwiththeghost

Woot! I just bought the organ player warmer. That would look perfect in my living room.


----------



## sanura03

You're welcome! I did the same thing, I was laying in bed checking the YC facebook page on my phone one more time before I went to sleep (now 1 am here in Japan and I'm too wound up to sleep) and someone on there posted a few were online and I literally flew out of bed to run to the living room to order, and then had to run back for my card lol. I'm just surprised I didn't wake my husband or the baby up!


----------



## ozfest43

I owe you a beer or something, Sanura. I just ordered the Organ Player, one that I have been looking around for for a long time without paying EBay prices. Thanks a bunch for posting the info.


----------



## grandma lise

sanura03 said:


> The organ player tart warmer, the wedding car votive holder, and the wedding cake couple votive holder are online now! You have to click on 'candle accessories' and then either 'votive holders' or 'wax potpourri warmers' and they're there. I got the organ TW and the car VH, which are the two reissues that I needed!  GOGOGO!!! I'm so excited I'm shaking!
> I think I might need a Boney support group lol.


Thanks sanura03! I just checked and they're still there. I've seen them do this before, but usually they disappear again. I back collected all three pieces - (and paid more than retail) - so no longer need them. I hope everyone who wants them gets them at these prices.

Lisa


----------



## ozfest43

Very important for everyone on here ordering online to save you some money!!!!!! If you spend $25 or more, enter in the code JULY12 to take $10 off your order. I bought just the Organ Player at $24.99, added a small candle at $1.99, used the JULY12 coupon (which expires Aug.5,2012), and my order total is $16.99 before shipping.


----------



## grandma lise

I just checked and you can also find the pieces online by entering the item number - (see below) - into the search field at http://www.yankeecandle.com/ - (use your coupon code!)...

V/H Boney Cake, $19.99, Item # 1196739 
V/H Wedding Car (C), $19.99, Item # 1171829 
T/B Organ (C), $24.99, Item # 1171830 

Hope you're able to get some sleep now sanura03!

Lisa


----------



## ozfest43

Just as another FYI, I'm hearing from some folks around the web that they are taking these items off line tonight from YankeeCandle.com. I just went on to ebay and found one listing of the Organ Player for $129. So, $25 is a steal.


----------



## grandma lise

I received similar information ozfest43. 

A fellow collector contacted Yankee Candle about the re-released pieces showing up so early online. Here's what he learned...

"We called Yankee Candle and they said that they were not selling any of the Boney Bunch until next week. We now have found out they were put up on the web site when they shouldn't have been. They will be taken off today and reposted on Yankee Candle next week. They will fill the orders that are placed today only."

So that's good news. Today's orders will be honored, and they'll be available again next week as planned. Glad to hear it as I worried there wouldn't be any left by next week!

Lisa


----------



## ozfest43

grandma lise said:


> A fellow collector contacted Yankee Candle about the re-released pieces showing up so early online. Here's what he learned...
> 
> "We called Yankee Candle and they said that they were not selling any of the Boney Bunch until next week. We now have found out the they were put up on the web site when they shouldn't have been. They will be taken off today and reposted on Yankee Candle next week. They will fill the orders that are placed today only."
> 
> So that's good news. Today's orders will be honored, and they'll be available again next week as planned. Glad to hear it as I worried there wouldn't be any left by next week!
> 
> Lisa


That's good. Glad to hear they will do that.


----------



## EvilMel

ozfest43 said:


> Just as another FYI, I'm hearing from some folks around the web that they are taking these items off line tonight from YankeeCandle.com. I just went on to ebay and found one listing of the Organ Player for $129. So, $25 is a steal.


I couldn't find any boney bunch stuff on Yankee Candle. Boo.


----------



## Guest

EvilMel said:


> I couldn't find any boney bunch stuff on Yankee Candle. Boo.


http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/tb-organ-(c)/1171830

http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/vh-boney-cake/1196739

http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/vh-wedding-car-(c)/1171829

If you want these buy soon; rumor has it they are taking them oft the site after tonight and they will re-appear on August 4th with the new Boneys!


----------



## Hilda

Psssssstttt I don't collect the Boney Bunch, but an hour ago I got my hands on the YC Halloween 2012 catalog. Should I scan and post?!?!?!  Or is that a spoiler?


----------



## ZombieHousewife

Hilda said:


> Psssssstttt I don't collect the Boney Bunch, but an hour ago I got my hands on the YC Halloween 2012 catalog. Should I scan and post?!?!?!  Or is that a spoiler?


If it's not too much trouble......please please please!!!


----------



## Guest

Hilda said:


> Psssssstttt I don't collect the Boney Bunch, but an hour ago I got my hands on the YC Halloween 2012 catalog. Should I scan and post?!?!?!  Or is that a spoiler?



Hilda...for reals?


----------



## Hilda

I know nothing about Boney Bunch except they are freaking adorable!! Is this what you are interested in? 



































Should I keep going?


----------



## ZombieHousewife

Hilda - looks amazing!! Keep em coming


----------



## samhainschimera

Yes please! Thanks so much!


----------



## Hilda

We're having hellacious weather right now! Yipes! As long as I have power, I'll post more. Sorry about the quality, I have a cheap scanner. LOL


----------



## Hilda

Here's the candles.















The rest are pages of Halloween decorative items by scent name. I guess each candle gets it's own accessories? I have so much to learn. Do you want more pages?


----------



## samhainschimera

Yes please! We're dying with excitement. I know they have a black cat collection and the skeleton crew people, would love to see them. Thank you SO much, you rock!


----------



## Hilda

Sure! No problem! I'm really excited now and I don't have a single piece! LOLOL


----------



## samhainschimera

I'm bouncing off the walls for the wagon! I have the hay wagon from last year and this one will look awesome next to it!


----------



## Boneys80

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.351394564938962.78618.346309492114136&type=1
NEW BONEY BUNCH 2012 CATALOG!


----------



## Hilda




----------



## Hilda




----------



## Hilda

Ohhhhhhhhh I like these!!!!!!


----------



## sweet&sinister

Thank You so much Hilda. I really like the witch.


----------



## Hilda

OK the rest of the pages get into the new fall candles... Should I put them here? Or in the other YC autumn scents thread.


----------



## Guest

Holy. Cow. Oh, Holy COW! Hilda, you must be some V.I.P to get your sparkly little hands on that! I am AMAZED!

So wonderful! Thank you so much! (kisses Hilda's hand and backs out of presence, bowing reverently)


----------



## Guest

Just holy cow. I am supposed to be baking brownies right now- instead I am scribbling down my wish list!


----------



## sanura03

Hilda said:


> Psssssstttt I don't collect the Boney Bunch, but an hour ago I got my hands on the YC Halloween 2012 catalog. Should I scan and post?!?!?!  Or is that a spoiler?


You are my hero!! Thank you thank you thank you!!!


----------



## Hilda

Hahahahaha WOW ~ I had no idea!  I'm gonna hang around this thread more often... You boney bunch are lovely!! Do I get to be an honorary bone head now?


----------



## grandma lise

Hilda, thank you! I like, I like! Also, like you and your husband's website. Not a facebook member but will be back again to visit!

Lisa


----------



## ozfest43

So evidently the Cat and Carriage are the big gets this year. I'm not re-selling, but I would love to have them since some people go in there with the mindset of just selling them online for a premium. Kind of the same with Bonesy last year, people are charging way too much for that thing because it was hard to find.


----------



## sanura03

ozfest43 said:


> So evidently the Cat and Carriage are the big gets this year. I'm not re-selling, but I would love to have them since some people go in there with the mindset of just selling them online for a premium. Kind of the same with Bonesy last year, people are charging way too much for that thing because it was hard to find.


Yeah, I personally kind of found Bonesy ugly, but now I regret not getting him because he was only $10 and if I ever want to complete my collection I'm going to have to pay soooo much more for him.


----------



## sanura03

And I'm so glad that YC is honoring the orders from today. I figured somebody screwed up somewhere and I half expected to wake up to a cancelled order.


----------



## Boneybunchlove

Thank you thank you thank you Hilda!!!! So glad you shared!!!


----------



## sanura03

Hilda said:


> View attachment 118956
> View attachment 118962
> 
> View attachment 118973
> View attachment 118979


They're sneaky... that moving cemetery is also a re-release from 09 (or at least looks exactly like it,) that sells for upwards of $200 on ebay that I've been wanting since I missed out on it. What an exciting year!! And I love the sub!! And the Stagecoach/hearse/wagon what-have-you!


----------



## ozfest43

sanura03 said:


> Yeah, I personally kind of found Bonesy ugly, but now I regret not getting him because he was only $10 and if I ever want to complete my collection I'm going to have to pay soooo much more for him.



The sad thing about it was I didn't know anything about Boney Bunch until last year, so by then it was already out. The gut at YC told me he had one Bonesy left and I told him I didn't want a dog. I kicked myself repeatedly that night when I did my research. Won't make that mistake this year. But like I said, i'm not a re-seller of these things, I have too much of a sentimental connection.


----------



## ozfest43

sanura03 said:


> And I'm so glad that YC is honoring the orders from today. I figured somebody screwed up somewhere and I half expected to wake up to a cancelled order.


I was worried about that too when I found out about their mistake. Oh well, their mess-up was our gain!


----------



## sanura03

ozfest43 said:


> The sad thing about it was I didn't know anything about Boney Bunch until last year, so by then it was already out. The gut at YC told me he had one Bonesy left and I told him I didn't want a dog. I kicked myself repeatedly that night when I did my research. Won't make that mistake this year. But like I said, i'm not a re-seller of these things, I have too much of a sentimental connection.


Yeah I only get one of each unless I really don't like it (Bonesy, the sitters, the band members) and then I don't get them. I got the last cake couple back in 09 and the salesperson made a big deal out of it being the last one available anywhere and them going for a lot of money on Ebay already, and I was grateful for her saving it for me but I thought she was exaggerating... until I got home and saw the prices on Ebay!
If something sells out online and at your local store before you can get it this year, make sure to call the flagship store in Deerfield, you can order over the phone and they ship to your house and they always have things long after everybody else sells out. Except they refused to sell me the ornaments last year even when they still had some... not that I'm still bitter or anything...


----------



## ozfest43

Thanks for the tip on the Deerfield store. Hopefully I'll be able to get all of them on Saturday, I plan on being there as soon as they open. Has anyone been to the premier of these, and if so how we're the crowds?


----------



## BoNeYbRiT715

Big thanks to Hilda for the scans....that totally made a great day even better! I'm so excited! The sub is way cooler than I ever thought, and I really really like the couple toasting! Not so big on the cat though. I do like the new witch, but I feel they could've left the pumpkin off so she could rock it all by herself.

At any rate, I'm not surprised that the re-releases were an oopsie, because in the back of my head I too feared getting a cancelled order email ( someone here mentioned it). Thank goodness Yankee will honor the orders. 

Speaking of the re-releases, I did my eye straining work for the day, and looking at Hilda's scans, it appears that the print underneath the proposal couple states "available in store & online for a limited time", while the print under the other 4 re-releases states "available only at yankeecandle.com for a limited time". (Hilda, correct me if I'm wrong on this!) So that definitely gives us our answer about where the re-releases will or won't be had, if anyone else is wondering how to get them!


----------



## BoNeYbRiT715

ozfest43 said:


> Thanks for the tip on the Deerfield store. Hopefully I'll be able to get all of them on Saturday, I plan on being there as soon as they open. Has anyone been to the premier of these, and if so how we're the crowds?


I went to my first last year. We got there about 45 min early and I was about 5 or 6th in line. By opening there were about 10 -15 more people behind me. It was definitely hectic because my Yankee is quite small, but it wasn't anything as bad as Black Friday or anything. No pushing, shoving, etc. Just everyone moving fast to get everything. Checkout is the longest part. We waited probably close to 20 min in line. Definitely fun though, especially since you can chat in line with people as excited about Boneys as you are yourself lol.


----------



## halloweencreature

Hilda..... I LOVE YOU!!


----------



## ozfest43

Boneybritt, my store location is small too, did you have any trouble getting the ones you wanted?


----------



## Hilda

halloweencreature said:


> Hilda..... I LOVE YOU!!


I am laughing so hard right now!!!! Thank you!!!!


----------



## Hilda

If anyone is interested... I put some more of the harvest/autumn pages in Hollows YC Autumn Scents thread.


----------



## Kitty

Thank you Hilda!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hilda

grandma lise said:


> Hilda, thank you! I like, I like! Also, like you and your husband's website. Not a facebook member but will be back again to visit!
> 
> Lisa


Thank you! Please come visit us often!!


----------



## grandma lise

Okay, have made my list...

Toasting Couple V H 
Flying Witch V H 
Wagon Multi Light T L H 
Grim Reaper Boat Double T L H 
Boney Jar Topper 
Submarine T L H 
Cat T L H 
Dog T L H
Boney Jar Holder
Baby Carriage T L H

Single Haunted House Screen T L H
Double Haunted House Screen T L H
Triple Haunted House Screen T L H

The submarine, witch, baby, and wagon are my favorites. The grim reaper and boat work well together. Looks like the couple are celebrating their first anniversary and they had a baby! Am thinking the dog is entertaining the baby by playing dead. And the cat is nicely done. This is all so fun! 

Surprised to not see the jar holder and topper displayed together in the catalog. They looked great displayed together in the Deerfield store pictures. 

Can hardly wait to see the Haunted House Screens. Love the glow of the tea lights through the windows. 

[Happy sigh...]

Lisa


----------



## MGOBLUENIK

Thank you, thank you so much for sharing these scans Hilda!! I've been checking several times a day to see if anyone had snagged a catalog yet. I was a little dissapointed at first looking at the first few scans but then my heart skipped a beat when I saw the horse drawn hearse! I can't wait to show it to my mom, a hearse loving mortician & funeral director, she'll love it! I also like the Dead From the Head Up votive, reminds me of the last call votive, which I missed out on and was one of my favorites from the 2009 collection. Will definetly pick up the dog and cat as well, the jar topper and graveyard jar holder caught my eye as well, my poor bank account! lol



ozfest43 said:


> Thanks for the tip on the Deerfield store. Hopefully I'll be able to get all of them on Saturday, I plan on being there as soon as they open. Has anyone been to the premier of these, and if so how we're the crowds?


I went with my parents last year and we got there a couple minutes before opening and there was only one couple waiting as well (they bought one of each Boney ane Skeleon crew piece, their check out total was almost $400!). A couple more people came in right after they opened but not many people there. I was ok with that though because we got all the pieces we wanted and had the time to check them over and pick the nicest ones without worrying about trying to just grab the pieces we wanted before they were gone. We'll probably be there about 10-15 minutes before they open this year because I really want to make sure my mom gets that horse drawn hearse!


----------



## Kitty

Anyone made their list yet?
I have 17 pieces plus bonus cat jar topper special on the list. 
Printed lots of coupons!
Any ornaments?

The re-releases I already have from previous years.

YC Flagship Stores:
South Deerfield, MA 877-636-7707
Willamsburg, VA 877-616-6510


----------



## ozfest43

Kitty, besides the $10 off for every $25 you spend, is there any other coupons I need to know about before I go in to buy up the place on opening day? Thanks for the help!


----------



## brittany101

If it's not to much trouble....can someone who has got the yankee candle halloween catalog could you please post a detail price list for the boney bunch collection for those who want to start making a wish list so that can get an idea of how to make their purchases to work best with the coupons prior to the party I know I would REALLY appreciate it thanks in advance!!!


----------



## Hilda

Should I go back on the picture posts and type in the prices? Or type a list here in one post?


----------



## Hilda

I'll go ahead and post a list: 

Dead Eye Tea Light Holder 7.99
Hanging Double Tarts Warmer 34.99
Toasting Couple Votive Holder 16.99
Flying Witch Votive Holder 16.99

Wagon Multi Tea Light Holder 39.99
Grim Reaper Boat Double Tea Light Holder 17.99
Dead From the Neck Up Votive Holder 9.99
Boney Jar Topper 9.99

Submarine Tea Light Holder 27.99
Cat Tea Light Holder 9.99
Dog Tea Light Holder 12.99
Boney Jar Holder 24.99
Baby Carriage Tea Light Holder 12.99

This one says 'Available in-store & online for a limited time only!'
'Wedding Couple Taper Holder 14.99

It does say 'Available only at yankeecandle.com for a limited time!'
Love Boat Tea Light Holder 16.99
Boney Cake Votive Holder 19.99
Wedding Car Votive Holder 19.99
Organ Player Tarts Wamer 24.99


----------



## brittany101

thank you soooo much Hilda!!! I tried reading the prices on the scanned photos but I can't see too good lol so it was really hard to make out some of the prices I really appreciate it!!!


----------



## brittany101

Hilda - the re-release of the wedding car is that from 2009 or 2008??


----------



## Hilda

... 'originally sold 2009'

LOL Here I'll post the others.

Wedding Couple Taper Holder (Originally sold 2010)
Love Boat Tea Light Holder (Originally sold 2011)
Boney Cake Votive Holder (Originaly sold 2010)
Wedding Car Votive Holder (Originally sold 2009)
Organ Player Tarts Wamer (Originally sold 2009)


----------



## ozfest43

If you all haven't gotten the Organ Player, I highly recommend you put that near the top of your list. Trying to find that thing online is difficult, and when you do it's expensive.


----------



## MGOBLUENIK

So far my wish list includes

Horse drawn hearse tealight
Cat tealight
Dog tealight
Boney jar topper
Boney/dog graveyard walker jar holder
Dead From the Head Up votive
Bottle tealight holders
Spiderweb multi tealight holder
Black cat jar clinger

I was so excited to see the Boneys that I missed the scans of the other Halloween stuff! I'm so glad they brought back the bottle tealight holders for a 3rd year, I missed out on them the last 2 years, but I won't this time! The spider web multi votive looks like it would be a good match with the spider web caddy last years potion bottle tealight holders sit in.


----------



## Guest

Hilda for Halloween president! Who hasn't been DYING to see this stuff! Hooray!

I think that this year, Yankee Candle knocked it out the park! Woo hoo!

List listy listy list, making my list!


----------



## grandma lise

Originally Posted by Kitty

"Anyone made their list yet?
I have 17 pieces plus bonus cat jar topper special on the list. 
Printed lots of coupons!
Any ornaments?

The re-releases I already have from previous years.

YC Flagship Stores:
South Deearfield, MA 877-636-7707
Willamsburg, VA 877-616-6510" 

Kitty, looks like we both have quite the list! But I missed something. What's the "bonus cat jar topper special"?

Lisa


----------



## ozfest43

I hope that if we spend close to $200 we will get a little more off our total than $10 with their coupon.


----------



## Hilda

I am thoroughly enjoying this vicariously!! I don't dare buy even one piece. If I buy one ~ then I'll have to have them all! LOL It looks most of you know exactly what I'm talking about. LOL


----------



## boobear

Thanks a million Hilda! 
That totally made my Friday, of course, I didn't check the thread yesterday, thinking nothing would happen. Silly me!
I'm so glad they're offering some pieces I missed out on so I can pick 'em up this year....now I just have to wait.
Thank you 
Thank you
Thank you!!!!


----------



## EvilMel

hollow said:


> http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/tb-organ-(c)/1171830
> 
> http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/vh-boney-cake/1196739
> 
> http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/vh-wedding-car-(c)/1171829
> 
> If you want these buy soon; rumor has it they are taking them oft the site after tonight and they will re-appear on August 4th with the new Boneys!


Thank you so much! Those are awesome.


----------



## MGOBLUENIK

ozfest43 said:


> I hope that if we spend close to $200 we will get a little more off our total than $10 with their coupon.


Take a few friends or family with you and split up your purchase. Last year I went with my mom & dad and we each went to the register with two or three pieces and a $10 off $25 coupon, so all together we got $30 off. I don't know about all stores, but my store will accept the coupon even if you have it on your phone (they can still scan the barcode from your screen), so you don't need several printed coupons if you have a phone w internet access.


----------



## samhainschimera

I think all will accept coupons from your phone. They're supposedly going to be strictly enforcing "one coupon per customer" unlike other times when they'd accept multiple coupons on multiple transactions. The best bet, if you plan on going August 4th, is to take someone with you as stated above so you can both check out with coupons. If you buy online and group things correctly, you can use the $10 off coupon several times. Shipping is $5 but if you have three transactions, you're still saving $15, better than using one coupon in one transaction at the store. And you don't have to drive and go to the icky mall! LOL

Shopping in store is awfully fun though, and they're giving away prizes every hour. I'm not sure what I want to do!


----------



## ozfest43

MGOBLUENIK said:


> Take a few friends or family with you and split up your purchase. Last year I went with my mom & dad and we each went to the register with two or three pieces and a $10 off $25 coupon, so all together we got $30 off. I don't know about all stores, but my store will accept the coupon even if you have it on your phone (they can still scan the barcode from your screen), so you don't need several printed coupons if you have a phone w internet access.



Good idea!!


----------



## Guest

samhainschimera said:


> I think all will accept coupons from your phone. They're supposedly going to be strictly enforcing "one coupon per customer" unlike other times when they'd accept multiple coupons on multiple transactions. The best bet, if you plan on going August 4th, is to take someone with you as stated above so you can both check out with coupons. If you buy online and group things correctly, you can use the $10 off coupon several times. Shipping is $5 but if you have three transactions, you're still saving $15, better than using one coupon in one transaction at the store. And you don't have to drive and go to the icky mall! LOL
> 
> Shopping in store is awfully fun though, and they're giving away prizes every hour. I'm not sure what I want to do!


I was going to drive to our 'local' YC store for this- it's 73 miles each way. I called and asked about the coupons they will be taking...they told me one per customer per purchase, and corporate was giving them strict instructions on coupon use. 

I realize each store is different, but I have seen on the YC fb pages that many stores are no longer allowing customers to use multiple coupons the way the used to. Many people are angry, but I am an internet shopper and never can use more than one coupon per purchase anyway. At least shipping is free online if you spend over $100- but, then you can't pick out the best Boneys of the lot.


----------



## cruella

Hi! New here...been lurking for a while! First off, I'd like to shout THANK YOU to Hilda for the catalog and say how excited I am about the preview party! Secondly and down to business...am I missing something or has anyone else noticed there is no new couple piece? The couple toasting each other is not the bride and groom...she's wearing a black dress and black hat, not a bridal gown. The other piece is a reunion piece. Could there be a surprise waiting for us??? Or are they just not doing anything with them this year? or did I miss the boat? Excited to be here!


----------



## BoNeYbRiT715

samhainschimera said:


> I think all will accept coupons from your phone. They're supposedly going to be strictly enforcing "one coupon per customer" unlike other times when they'd accept multiple coupons on multiple transactions. The best bet, if you plan on going August 4th, is to take someone with you as stated above so you can both check out with coupons. If you buy online and group things correctly, you can use the $10 off coupon several times. Shipping is $5 but if you have three transactions, you're still saving $15, better than using one coupon in one transaction at the store. And you don't have to drive and go to the icky mall! LOL
> 
> Shopping in store is awfully fun though, and they're giving away prizes every hour. I'm not sure what I want to do!


I really hope that's not true this year! Last year was awesome. At my store, I was able to use all my coupons in one transaction. I could live if they make us separate them into separate transactions, but this one coupon per person stuff would be utter crap. I don't see why that should be an issue, you know? Hell, I'll pay cash if they're worried about corporate noticing repeat credit card transactions from the same customer lol. I only have my husband to bring, so my help is limited. For the amount of money we all spend in this recession, they should be grateful we're coming out to drop this kind of money. Letting us use multiple coupons is the least they can do. I mean, let's be honest, they clearly price their items high because they know about the coupons, you know? They're still making mad profit. Ugh. I guess we'll see. Rant finished lol.


----------



## myerman82

I don't know if I should say anything but I heard some disappointing news regarding the cat. 
I heard from a reliable source that the cat will not be available in stores on time for next weekend and will not be available to order online. It looks like the cat will be shipped a week later. I hope my source was wrong but if true there will be a lot of disappointed people.


----------



## samhainschimera

Confirmed from YC- one coupon per person. With the number of people buying tons of stuff you'd think they'd give a percentage off coupon for fall.


----------



## MGOBLUENIK

myerman82 said:


> I don't know if I should say anything but I heard some disappointing news regarding the cat.
> I heard from a reliable source that the cat will not be available in stores on time for next weekend and will not be available to order online. It looks like the cat will be shipped a week later. I hope my source was wrong but if true there will be a lot of disappointed people.


Oh man, that would be really disappointing. If this is true, I wonder why the delay? I guess really it's not too big a deal for me, our YC is pretty close by and I work right down the street from the mall so it's not out of the way to have to make multiple trips.



samhainschimera said:


> Confirmed from YC- one coupon per person. With the number of people buying tons of stuff you'd think they'd give a percentage off coupon for fall.


It would be nice if they did a tiered coupon, especially when they release the new lines, like $10 off $25, $15 off $50, $25 off $75, etc, if they aren't going allow the multiple coupons.


----------



## sanura03

MGOBLUENIK said:


> It would be nice if they did a tiered coupon, especially when they release the new lines, like $10 off $25, $15 off $50, $25 off $75, etc, if they aren't going allow the multiple coupons.


They used to have a $15 off $45 but I haven't seen one in a long time it seems like =/


----------



## sanura03

myerman82 said:


> I don't know if I should say anything but I heard some disappointing news regarding the cat.
> I heard from a reliable source that the cat will not be available in stores on time for next weekend and will not be available to order online. It looks like the cat will be shipped a week later. I hope my source was wrong but if true there will be a lot of disappointed people.


As in not available online at all? That would be sad =(


----------



## ozfest43

I suppose there is still time for Yankee Candle to announce a new coupon, or some sort of deal you get when you buy Boney Bunch. But probably not, unfortunately.


----------



## cruella

Hmmm, guess no one wants to talk to me. Not a very friendly group. Whatever.....


----------



## Guest

cruella said:


> Hmmm, guess no one wants to talk to me. Not a very friendly group. Whatever.....


Welcome, Cruella. We are very lucky to have Hilda's Boney information, aren't we? I was dying to death without knowing any Boney info. Earlier years, Yankee put out teaser videos with sneak peeks.

Please stick around and enjoy the forum. Lots of great info and nice people!


----------



## myerman82

sanura03 said:


> As in not available online at all? That would be sad =(



From what I heard it will not be available at launch at all. It will be available online and in stores once the shipment comes in. I really hope it isn't true.


----------



## Kitty

This the only coupon I have found. http://www.yankeecandle.com/assets/email/jul10/coupon_JULY12.html

Grandma Lise, 
Hilda printed Happy Halloween Jar Candle that includes jar candle, black cat illum. lid & jar topper, $34.99. 
I did not see a page number.

My List:
p 2 Dead Eye & Hanging Tart Warmer
p3 Toasting Couple & Witch on cover
p 4 Hearse & Boat
p 5 Topper, Dead From Neck Up & Candy Dish
p 6 Sub & Cat Tea Light
p 7 Baby, Play Dead Dog & Jar Holder
p12 Black Cat Clinger
p13 Black Cat Jar Holder
p 18 Big Cat 
p 22 Happy Halloween Jar Candle, Cat Tea Light, Cat Topper


----------



## sanura03

myerman82 said:


> From what I heard it will not be available at launch at all. It will be available online and in stores once the shipment comes in. I really hope it isn't true.


Reminds me of the Merry Moose line from Christmas 2010, It was in the catalogs and even on the website though they were immediately marked as sold out, and later the page said that they were holding them back for quality assurance purposes, and then they just disappeared. My husband and I were wondering what could've been so bad that they had to shelve (and destroy?) a whole line. We think maybe they were painted with radioactive paint or something lol.
Hopefully the cat line doesn't meet the same fate.


----------



## Countess Dracula

samhainschimera said:


> Confirmed from YC- one coupon per person. With the number of people buying tons of stuff you'd think thehey'd give a percentage off coupon for fall.


This would be the best way for YC to handle coupons. Depending upon how much you spend, they could offer 25%-35% off. Many stores utilize the percentage off coupons ( Kohls being a great example ) and it works wonderfully. The only downside is they would probably never offer more than 30% and that is not as good a deal as the save $10 when you spend $25.00 ( when those coupons were used for multiple separate transactions ). For me, I am dragging my husband along so we can use at least two coupons that day. I I probably will buy a few things online as well. In the past I have never used more than one coupon at a time. Some stores have been strict about this policy for years but just as many were very liberal and allowed it. So, sadly they know are going to make it a strict policy moving forward for all


----------



## Countess Dracula

myerman82 said:


> From what I heard it will not be available at launch at all. It will be available online and in stores once the shipment comes in. I really hope it isn't true.



OH NO ... I was really looking forward to the kitty. I wanted one for myself and one for my teenage niece. She was my Boney Bunch partner last year and went to numerous stores with me looking for a Bonesy. We did finally find him and both were able to get one. She won't be able to come with me next week as she has been in the hospital and will be having surgery soon. I wanted to surprise her with the kitty ... drats LOL  I hope this isn't true !!!


----------



## Kitty

Harvest Home page -----Kitty jar clinger 
Midsummer's Night------Large cat tea light holder
page 13?--------------------Cat jar holder

Area YC says in stock!
Also can use any number $10 off for every $25. EXPIRE Aug. 5, 2012.


----------



## grandma lise

cruella said:


> Hi! New here...been lurking for a while! First off, I'd like to shout THANK YOU to Hilda for the catalog and say how excited I am about the preview party! Secondly and down to business...am I missing something or has anyone else noticed there is no new couple piece? The couple toasting each other is not the bride and groom...she's wearing a black dress and black hat, not a bridal gown. The other piece is a reunion piece. Could there be a surprise waiting for us??? Or are they just not doing anything with them this year? or did I miss the boat? Excited to be here!


Welcome cruella! The good news about the bride and groom pieces is that so many of the older ones are available this year: the proposal, the car, and the cake. I have all of the bride and groom pieces except for one 2009 piece. There are so many now... (It's still possible to back collect a few at a reasonable price, though after this year, I think they'll begin to increase in value; one of my favorites is the motorcycle!). I'm looking forward to more Boney women and children dressed in vintage clothes. The toasting couple and the baby is a start...

Do you have many of the Bride and Groom pieces? Which pieces are your favorites this year? Do you have your list together yet?!

Lisa


----------



## grandma lise

Kitty said:


> Grandma Lise,
> Hilda printed Happy Halloween Jar Candle that includes jar candle, black cat illum. lid & jar topper, $34.99.
> I did not see a page number.


Thanks Kitty, now I understand. If they sell the black cat illuma-lid separately, I'll get it. Hoping it will be available online if not in the stores. It's the only Halloween illuma-lid that I like this year. Trying so hard to ignore the black cat accessories though I'm very tempted by the black cat jar clinger! 

Does anyone know which cat's release will be delayed? There's the boney cat with top hat tea light holder, and quite a few black cats...the jar clinger, the jar holder, and the large tealight holder...

Talked to my local YC store tonight. They have received NOTHING yet. Still holding out hope for a catalog soon. I can't wait to play with the submarine!

By the way, another piece that was really popular last year was the Skeleton Crew Candelabra. I'm thinking of picking up another this year. Bummed about the coupons. Not sure how I'm going to handle that... We all need to keep in mind that another coupon will likely become available after the current coupon expires on August 5th...

Lisa


----------



## Kitty

p 22? Limited Edition Happy Halloween Jar Candle & Black Cat Illum Jar Topper- $34.99, Cat Tea Light- $14.99, Cat Topper- $9.99 Each topper- $9.99.
I enlarged pages 400% to read item info to make list & then printed.
My eyesight even with bifocales could not read it but I am so happy that Hilda added pages for us.

Store unpacking items!!!!


----------



## ozfest43

I'm so stoked that someone had the insider info to put the pictures up of these! My wife and I are making battle plans for next weekends release party! Can't wait.


----------



## myerman82

grandma lise said:


> Thanks Kitty, now I understand. If they sell the black cat illuma-lid separately, I'll get it. Hoping it will be available online if not in the stores. It's the only Halloween illuma-lid that I like this year. Trying so hard to ignore the black cat accessories though I'm very tempted by the black cat jar clinger!
> 
> Does anyone know which cat's release will be delayed? There's the boney cat with top hat tea light holder, and quite a few black cats...the jar clinger, the jar holder, and the large tealight holder...
> 
> Talked to my local YC store tonight. They have received NOTHING yet. Still holding out hope for a catalog soon. I can't wait to play with the submarine!
> 
> By the way, another piece that was really popular last year was the Skeleton Crew Candelabra. I'm thinking of picking up another this year. Bummed about the coupons. Not sure how I'm going to handle that... We all need to keep in mind that another coupon will likely become available after the current coupon expires on August 5th...
> 
> Lisa


It is the Boney Bunch Cat that is suppost to be delayed.


----------



## Guest

grandma lise said:


> Thanks Kitty, now I understand. If they sell the black cat illuma-lid separately, I'll get it. Hoping it will be available online if not in the stores. It's the only Halloween illuma-lid that I like this year. Trying so hard to ignore the black cat accessories though I'm very tempted by the black cat jar clinger!
> 
> Does anyone know which cat's release will be delayed? There's the boney cat with top hat tea light holder, and quite a few black cats...the jar clinger, the jar holder, and the large tealight holder...
> 
> Talked to my local YC store tonight. They have received NOTHING yet. Still holding out hope for a catalog soon. I can't wait to play with the submarine!
> 
> By the way, another piece that was really popular last year was the Skeleton Crew Candelabra. I'm thinking of picking up another this year. Bummed about the coupons. Not sure how I'm going to handle that... We all need to keep in mind that another coupon will likely become available after the current coupon expires on August 5th...
> 
> Lisa


True about the coupon- but what if the item/items are sold out? I need need NEED the sub and the hearse. Truthfully, I thought the sub would be hideous! But it is lovely!

I made my list. I am getting a few pieces I really really love, and then I will see about the rest.

I need the sub, the hearse, the baby carriage, for sure. I really like toasting couple, as well.

The YC fb page is full of people saying coupons are going to be extremely limited. Just for my wallet's safety, I am going to assume I will only be able to use one coupon.

I used JULY12 the other day to get the Boney Tart Warmer. (The Tart Warmer has shipped, btw) I tried to use JULY12 this am just to see if it would work again, and it did.

Perhaps online the coupon can be used multiple times. But then, a $5 shipping fee is incurred, unless you buy over $100 of product.

Ah well, I can't buy 'em all, anyway. And if last year is an indication, several pieces were going on ebay for LESS than retail for several days.

I do think that several of these pieces will sell out and not be cheap on ebay, tho!


----------



## sanura03

hollow said:


> True about the coupon- but what if the item/items are sold out? I need need NEED the sub and the hearse. Truthfully, I thought the sub would be hideous! But it is lovely!
> 
> I made my list. I am getting a few pieces I really really love, and then I will see about the rest.
> 
> I need the sub, the hearse, the baby carriage, for sure. I really like toasting couple, as well.
> 
> The YC fb page is full of people saying coupons are going to be extremely limited. Just for my wallet's safety, I am going to assume I will only be able to use one coupon.
> 
> I used JULY12 the other day to get the Boney Tart Warmer. (The Tart Warmer has shipped, btw) I tried to use JULY12 this am just to see if it would work again, and it did.
> 
> Perhaps online the coupon can be used multiple times. But then, a $5 shipping fee is incurred, unless you buy over $100 of product.
> 
> Ah well, I can't buy 'em all, anyway. And if last year is an indication, several pieces were going on ebay for LESS than retail for several days.
> 
> I do think that several of these pieces will sell out and not be cheap on ebay, tho!


I think you can use the codes online either 2 or 3 times, but they do cut you off eventually.


----------



## Guest

I thought so. I wish they had a $15 off $45 coupon. When I bought Boneys in previous years, they did offer such coupons.

I will just buy the ones I really love. I have a few from last year I really don't like. Boney Claus, his elf, the chainsaw guy. I don't need them all! (Lies I tell myself to get through the day! )


----------



## grandma lise

myerman82 said:


> It is the Boney Bunch Cat that is suppost to be delayed.


Good, that's an important piece. The quality of Bonsey (the dog) was excellent last year. I would have been disappointed if the cat was of poor quality. I can wait...

Lisa


----------



## grandma lise

hollow said:


> I thought so. I wish they had a $15 off $45 coupon. When I bought Boneys in previous years, they did offer such coupons.
> 
> I will just buy the ones I really love. I have a few from last year I really don't like. Boney Claus, his elf, the chainsaw guy. I don't need them all! (Lies I tell myself to get through the day! )


Oh, but Hollow, for the Boney's to have no Christmas - (my other favorite holiday!) - would be so...sad...










(The 2011 Boney Claus is displayed on the other side of the tree).

That said, the Chainsaw piece is the only one I didn't buy last year. I couldn't figure out how he fit with the other pieces, though I know he was a favorite here. 

It's so hard for me not to collect them all, because I made the mistake of not doing so in 2009 and am still back collecting some of those pieces: the balloon head, the umbrella lady, the wedding cake, sigh...oh yes, and the spider jar holder...this is painful to recall... Back collecting is expensive. I think now the thing to do is buy the favorites on Saturday then wait until the sale to buy the remaining pieces. 

It's a ridiculous amount of money to spend, but it's so fun coming up with new ways to display them each year! 

Now that I think about it, did anyone every come up with an explanation for the body parts hanging out of the gift box next to the elf? I still wonder about that from time to time!

Lisa


----------



## Hilda

Oh Lise ~ How cute!!!! Now don't make me start collecting these ~ that will be less for the rest of you!


----------



## grandma lise

Hilda, I think so long as you avoid Yankee Candle stores for the next four months, you'll be okay... 

Lisa


----------



## BoNeYbRiT715

hollow said:


> I thought so. I wish they had a $15 off $45 coupon. When I bought Boneys in previous years, they did offer such coupons.
> 
> I will just buy the ones I really love. I have a few from last year I really don't like. Boney Claus, his elf, the chainsaw guy. I don't need them all! (Lies I tell myself to get through the day! )


I think a lot of people are going to be forced to only buy the ones they really love, thanks to Yankee's supposed crackdown  

I believe that Yankee online only allows you to use one coupon per purchase. When I just ordered the re-releases earlier this week, I had to break it into two separate orders to use 2 coupon codes. As far as I could see, it wouldn't let me enter a second code. 

My take on this? I'm going to two different Yankees with my husband, so we'll do a total of 4 separate transactions for the day. I will get my absolute favorites at the first Yankee. I think it's better to do that and get my full benefit of the $10 off $25, rather than buy them online and have to pay $5 to ship each order and cut into my savings. And, risk that the ones I get are crappy. I'm already worried enough that the re-releases I just ordered will be bad. Last year, my store was out of the witch and she was shipped to me, and she came without dots for her pupils! I easily Sharpied them in, but still.


----------



## BoNeYbRiT715

On another note, is anyone else ready for this to all just be over? I've become exhausted with the rumors and what-ifs. Yankee totally has taken the joy out of this with how secretive they've been and now how strict they're getting with coupons. Too much drama for something that should be 100% fun and exciting.


----------



## grandma lise

BoNeYbRiT715 said:


> On another note, is anyone else ready for this to all just be over? I've become exhausted with the rumors and what-ifs. Yankee totally has taken the joy out of this with how secretive they've been and now how strict they're getting with coupons. Too much drama for something that should be 100% fun and exciting.


Agreed. I don't like the manipulative scarcity tactics. 

This year, I made a decision to make my purchasing decisions a week before the release date of Hallmark Keepsake ornaments which saved me tons of time and a lot of angst. Next year, I'll do the same with the Yankee Candle Halloween collection. 

That said, while I continue to greatly enjoy seeing the artist's new work each year, the quality control issues continue to be a problem. A few days ago, I was looking at my 2011 pieces. ALL were hand picked the morning of the party, yet some were still of poor quality. It's disappointing.

I also enjoy the annual video - (though looking at this year's catalog, I wonder if there will be a video this year). 

The giveaways and other in store festivities are fun too. For me though, the real fun is finding new ways to display the pieces each year. Thinking about building a moat for one of my haunted houses on my coffee table for the submarine and the grim reaper... 

Lisa


----------



## ozfest43

Maybe someone knows this, but what artists designs these for Yankee Candle?


----------



## boobear

BoNeYbRiT715 said:


> On another note, is anyone else ready for this to all just be over? I've become exhausted with the rumors and what-ifs. Yankee totally has taken the joy out of this with how secretive they've been and now how strict they're getting with coupons. Too much drama for something that should be 100% fun and exciting.


I live for the chase so all the preliminaries are just part of the ride for me. This time of year only comes along once, so I try to sit back and enjoy it. I love anticipation - so it's all fun to me!


----------



## wetredrain

Oh My GodS! I'm so happy to see what the new stuff is that I don't think I will be sleeping very well till after the 4th! I'm so excited! *YAY*!!!
Thank you for posting the awesome pictures!


----------



## grandma lise

ozfest43 said:


> Maybe someone knows this, but what artists designs these for Yankee Candle?


His name is Mark Cook.

Recently, I came upon auctions for signed pieces from the 2008 Boney Bunch Collection...the year it all started. To my surprise, Mark Cook had signed the pieces eventhough Ronnie Walter was listed as the designer. I immediately contacted the seller and this is what she told me... 

A local Yankee Candle store hosted an artist signing with Mark Cook in 2011. The seller attended, and asked Mark as he was signing her 2008 pieces why Ronnie Walter was listed as the designer. He explained that he'd had Ronnie do some work for him and that those pieces were also made in China. The stickers with Ronnie’s name were put on the Boney Bunch in China by mistake!

I can see how this could have happened. And how fun to find out after all these years that Mark Cook designed the 2008 collection too!

Lisa


----------



## ozfest43

Thank you for the info, Grandma Lise. I'd really like to meet this guy that did these designs and get a few autographs.


----------



## grandma lise

Me too. I really enjoy his work!

Lisa


----------



## MGOBLUENIK

grandma lise said:


> Now that I think about it, did anyone every come up with an explanation for the body parts hanging out of the gift box next to the elf? I still wonder about that from time to time!


I never noticed that, though I don't own that piece so that might be why. I have noticed, and always find it funny when I look at him, that last year's Rest In Pieces votive has 3 legs coming out of the coffin! Maybe someone else was buried in there with Boney? lol


----------



## BoneyFan

grandma lise said:


> Now that I think about it, did anyone every come up with an explanation for the body parts hanging out of the gift box next to the elf? I still wonder about that from time to time!


I've been lurking, but had to register just to reply to this. I keep my boney bunch on display year round and never even noticed the arm, lol! I had to go look at it after reading this. I can't believe I never noticed.


----------



## grandma lise

Welcome BoneyFan...[giggle], I can totally relate! Oh my gosh Mgobluenik. I hadn't noticed the third leg, but there it is...two on either side of the head, the third next to the tombstone...too funny!










I was thinking about Duffer McBone today and how it might be fun to pair him with Bonsey (the dog). The leg and foot he has in his mouth could also be a golf club...

Lisa


----------



## Hilda

MGOBLUENIK said:


> I never noticed that, though I don't own that piece so that might be why. I have noticed, and always find it funny when I look at him, that last year's Rest In Pieces votive has 3 legs coming out of the coffin! Maybe someone else was buried in there with Boney? lol


Just a thought ~ the artist might have been inspired by the cult classic Nightmare Before Christmas which married Christmas and Halloween together. Before NBC, those two holidays NEVER stepped a toe on each other's side of Thanksgiving! LOL

Oops ^ I quoted the wrong person. LOL I meant to quote the question asking about the arm sticking out?


----------



## Boneys80

www.facebook.com/boneybunchlove


----------



## Guest

Bonesy80! So awesome!


----------



## Boneys80

Thank you!! I have been trying to keep the facebook page up with the latest news and pics! It's the final countdown! Exciting!


----------



## grandma lise

Yeah Bonesy80! I think I was on your facebook page today. It was fun reading everyone's comments.

Hilda, after I read your post I went out to find a The Nightmare Before Christmas DVD. Came home with other movies instead but will try another place tomorrow. Embarrassed...never watched it... 

Lisa


----------



## pinkie1205

Hi! I had to register just to make a post 

I can't wait for this! I always loved the Boney Bunch stuff but I could never afford it. I think this year I might splurge because I LOVE the Witches Brew scent (I hope they bring it back). I got a flyer from YC and it says they have a candy dish that is $10 with a $30 purchase. Has anyone seen it? I want one but it might be cheaper just to buy the dish then spend $30 on other stuff. 

I love the Halloween Luminarie things. I bought one last year 

I should be off work this Saturday so I can go! I haven't been off Saturdays in a long time!


----------



## boobear

pinkie1205 said:


> Hi! I had to register just to make a post
> 
> I can't wait for this! I always loved the Boney Bunch stuff but I could never afford it. I think this year I might splurge because I LOVE the Witches Brew scent (I hope they bring it back). I got a flyer from YC and it says they have a candy dish that is $10 with a $30 purchase. Has anyone seen it? I want one but it might be cheaper just to buy the dish then spend $30 on other stuff.
> 
> I love the Halloween Luminarie things. I bought one last year
> 
> I should be off work this Saturday so I can go! I haven't been off Saturdays in a long time!


Pinkie I think you should check out Hilda's post from 7-26 on this thread to see all the new stuff for yourself. She scanned in and posted her catalog so we could all know what Yankee's about to release for Halloween, God Bless Her!

The bowl's really cute!


----------



## pinkie1205

Thank you! I went through all the threads and saw some of the scans but I must have missed it.

ETA:

I don't know how I missed that whole page..LOL

I'm glad they're bringing back Witches Brew. I don't know why they wouldn't but you never know with companies sometimes. Last year I think I bought 5-6 of them and they were all gone within a month or two. I love that smell. I know it's just patchouli but the other stuff mixed in makes it perfect 

Any idea on how big the candy dish is? I'm assuming it's the same as other years?


----------



## Kitty

Last year it was the ornaments, I wonder what suprises that are in store for us this year.

I keep Boney's out year round but need another set of barristers.

Ebay has a 2012 YC boney bunch catalog listed, time listing ends & ships, you can get a free catalog!


----------



## ozfest43

Has anyone received their catalog yet?


----------



## Guest

ozfest43 said:


> Has anyone received their catalog yet?



No. Not I.  I usually get it after they go on sale, and by then all the good stuff is gone.

That's why the preview by Hilda is priceless! Especially with no preview video this year...we'd be going into it blind, man!


----------



## ozfest43

I'd be so disappointed with YC if they don't come out with it until after the release.


----------



## Guest

ozfest43 said:


> I'd be so disappointed with YC if they don't come out with it until after the release.


I know some people do have it, I have seen other people on the YC fb page say their store is giving it out.

Who knows- maybe we will all find it in our mail boxes this week!

It would be uber fun to look thru it...darn Yankee. I really miss the videos of "Boney Manor."


----------



## Hilda

grandma lise said:


> Hilda, after I read your post I went out to find a The Nightmare Before Christmas DVD. Came home with other movies instead but will try another place tomorrow. Embarrassed...never watched it...
> 
> Lisa


GASP!!!!! 

(hand to forehead)
(passes out)

LOLOLOLOLOLOLOL Say it isn't so!!!!!!


----------



## myerman82

I purchase stuff from Yankee Candle year round. I am on their mailing list and it seems I only get a catalog certain seasons. I hardly ever get the Halloween catalog unless they give it to me in store and I have to beg for it. Last year they wouldn't give me one in store because it was "very limited" and I walked out of the store spending over $150 that day. It's not that big of deal to me but I would love to have the Halloween edition every year and it's like pulling teeth to get it. I just don't get it. By the time I check out another Yankee candle store they tell me that they have no more catalogs. Does this happen to anyone else?


----------



## myerman82

hollow said:


> I know some people do have it, I have seen other people on the YC fb page say their store is giving it out.
> 
> Who knows- maybe we will all find it in our mail boxes this week!
> 
> It would be uber fun to look thru it...darn Yankee. I really miss the videos of "Boney Manor."


I asked my store a few days ago for it and they handed me the current summer edition. Weird that the employees looked at each other first as if it was a secret they were in stock and handed me the summer one instead. This was after I ended up spending close to $75 there.


----------



## boobear

I got the catalog last year after the stuff went online so I figure, I won't get mine until after Aug. 1st : ( I have to keep looking at Hilda's scans and drooling.


----------



## myerman82

I do remember people last year being upset because they got the catalog after the preview party. Most of the Boney Bunch were already sold out.


----------



## boobear

pinkie1205 said:


> Thank you! I went through all the threads and saw some of the scans but I must have missed it.
> 
> ETA:
> 
> I don't know how I missed that whole page..LOL
> 
> I'm glad they're bringing back Witches Brew. I don't know why they wouldn't but you never know with companies sometimes. Last year I think I bought 5-6 of them and they were all gone within a month or two. I love that smell. I know it's just patchouli but the other stuff mixed in makes it perfect
> 
> Any idea on how big the candy dish is? I'm assuming it's the same as other years?


I was also wondering how big that dish is. I had to zoom in on Hilda's scan but I think it's either 8 or 9 inches in diameter and maybe 3.5 inches high? The background is in the perfect spot to make seeing those little dimension numbers very hard to see. But, I think it's about the same size as the one from last year.


----------



## MGOBLUENIK

grandma lise said:


> Yeah Bonesy80! I think I was on your facebook page today. It was fun reading everyone's comments.
> 
> Hilda, after I read your post I went out to find a The Nightmare Before Christmas DVD. Came home with other movies instead but will try another place tomorrow. Embarrassed...never watched it...
> 
> Lisa


The Nightmare Before Christmas is one of my FAVORITE movies! I still have the original VHS from 1994, as well as the original 1999 bare bones DVD and the newer BluRay combo set. I also have a small collection of Nightmare Before Christmas memorabilia (stuffed animals, figurines, pins, mugs, dolls). It's become so popular in the last 10 years or so you can find stuff everywhere, year round, so I mostly focus on the stuff from the 90s when the movie was more of an obscure movie and less Disney commercialized.


----------



## Countess Dracula

boobear said:


> I got the catalog last year after the stuff went online so I figure, I won't get mine until after Aug. 1st : ( I have to keep looking at Hilda's scans and drooling.



I got my catalog after they went on sale as well. I do not understand why Yankee candle does that. I went to two stores last night and both did not have the Halloween catalog. AND if they did have any, they did not let on that they did  All they had was a two-sided, one sheet advert on the counter and in the carry baskets promoting the preview next week.


----------



## Mae

I had to create an account just to say THANK YOU HILDA!! I love the boney bunch, but will be ordering them online due to a bad experience in the store last year.


----------



## grandma lise

In reading about The Nightmare Before Christmas, I can see that I totally missed out! Am a bit overwhelmed at the moment trying to sort through the many DVD editions listed on Amazon. Don't have BlueRay. Not into novelties. Would like to get an edition that has additional special features. The editions appear to be releaseed every two to three years. If anyone can suggest a specific edition by year, I'd appreciate it! 

Lisa


----------



## Kitty

YC website had already listed items & at the preview party I got the catalog.


----------



## myerman82

Kitty said:


> YC website had already listed items & at the preview party I got the catalog.


That's great. I am wondering if they knew that I already knew what was there and figured the catalogs were "so limited" that they would save them to bring other people back in the store. I do have a question though. Why are the Halloween catalogs always the ones that seem to be the "limited". Any other time of the year they are more than happy to give you a catalog.


----------



## Guest

We are very blessed and lucky to see that catalog early...I was getting so MAD not knowing.

Thanks again, Hilda. I would be INSANE not knowing.


----------



## grandma lise

I also don't understand why Yankee Candle holds back information. For those new to the collection, perhaps the anticipation is fun. But after a few years, it's not anymore. Rather it's frustrating. 

For me, Halloween is the kick off for the holiday season. I decorate for Halloween, Fall/Thanksgiving, and Christmas.I'd like to see the Halloween catalog online in mid-July. Better yet, I'd like to have the catalog in hand on the west coast one to two weeks before the release date. 

I'm so pleased to see the volume of complaints has significantly increased this year. Maybe YC will finally listen and respond...I hope so!

The Boney Bunch is such a fun collection!

Lisa


----------



## myerman82

I agree. Wasn't the Boney Bunch already online this time 2 years ago? It would be nice to know exactly what was coming out so we could plan what we wanted and the prices to see if it's in our budgets. Without the catalog posted here I really wouldn't know what any piece would look like this year.


----------



## Mae

It was already online this time last year too. My mom was in our YC store yesterday and they showed her the catalog, but wouldn't let her take one. She called me and told me about it. Last year they sent out an email to their subscriber list. Glad mom went in.


----------



## myerman82

Your right about last year and if I'm not mistaken I think then were for sale early online too. That's how Bonesy sold out early and the only way to get him was in stores at the preview party.


----------



## Mae

Last year a woman had 6 and 7 of everything and had pretty much cleaned out the store. I used my mom's iphone to buy Bonsey because she had taken them all and had about 5 people standing over her baskets. It was ridiculous. That was in the store an hour from me. They just opened one local to me this spring and told my mom yesterday that the lady called and introduced herself to reserve the ones she wanted, and she said when she left last year everyone clapped. I was so mad and I was not the only one. That's why I'll watch the website and order from there.


----------



## Guest

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_sacat=0&_nkw=boney bunch&_sop=10

[email protected]@K! Somebody is "selling" the 2012 Boneys on ebay already! OMG please!


----------



## Mae

$80 for the Carriage Wagon. Sheesh


----------



## grandma lise

I see so many problems with these listings... 

Bidding ends on Friday, the day before the in store party. 

Most people now know that the Boney Bunch is available for purchase through the Yankee Candle website with $5 flat rate shipping, typically the Thursday before the in store party.

All listings feature "free shipping" which makes buying more than one piece from this seller ridiculously expensive. 

And we've already heard that there are quality control issues with the Cat Tea Light Holder, so it likely won't be available online or in store next week. 

Not a friendly seller.

Lisa


----------



## myerman82

This seller thinks that by the time the auctions end the price will sky rocket because people will think they are getting these pieces early and guaranteed. In reality this seller is charging a hefty fee for driving to Yankee Candle and getting the pieces and with the extra money she can get herself a complete set for free. Gotta love scalpers :/

Notice how the listing does not say these are in hand and ready to ship.


----------



## ozfest43

Thats my big concern is someone getting in the same time I do and ends up taking 5 of everything. I'll be there bright and early to make sure this doesn't happen.


----------



## myerman82

Mae said:


> Last year a woman had 6 and 7 of everything and had pretty much cleaned out the store. I used my mom's iphone to buy Bonsey because she had taken them all and had about 5 people standing over her baskets. It was ridiculous. That was in the store an hour from me. They just opened one local to me this spring and told my mom yesterday that the lady called and introduced herself to reserve the ones she wanted, and she said when she left last year everyone clapped. I was so mad and I was not the only one. That's why I'll watch the website and order from there.


I thought you could not reserve any pieces before the Preview Party on Saturday. If that store is holding pieces for her that is not fair. Most likely that lady is a scalper and it ruins this hobby for a lot of us. The last few years I was the first one in the store and I only get one of each piece that I want. I have two family members that also collect Boney Bunches and I tell them to call me if they can not get a piece at their store and if it's still here I will get it for them. I can not see myself grabbing 5 or 6 of each Boney just to sell for a profit so the people who come in after me can't get that piece. This should be a fun hobby and a lot of people are looking at it as a way to make a quick buck.


----------



## Hilda

Oh that makes me queasy ~ That's no fun.


----------



## grandma lise

Reposting this information to hopefully lessen pre-party angst - (the only change I know of this year is that there is only ONE coupon for the party on Saturday and most stores will only accept one coupon per customer, so our only option is to bring family and friends with us, each with a provided list, coupon, and money in hand, but what the heck, why not print and bring extra coupons just in case...  )



grandma lise said:


> Okay, I'm in collector mode now...
> 
> I reread the Boney Bunch * * 2011 * * topic and here's what I gleaned...
> 
> On the Yankee Candle website, you can sign up to receive emails that include the coupons ahead of time! YC will accept coupons for the Boney Bunch, and some stores will allow you to group your purchases so you can use one coupon per transaction. The day of the party, my store would only accept multiple coupons from the store flier, not multiple coupons that I printed out from the emails. So I think I used two or three flier coupons, and perhaps one printed coupon.
> 
> If you purchase items online, they can be returned to the store, if needed.
> 
> Wednesday, August 3rd - Boney Bunch went online - (thank you sanura03 for the reminder, I forgot).
> 
> Friday, August 5th - Picked up YC Halloween catalog and a flier with coupon from local YC store - (this year, I'll check for these earlier in the week).
> 
> Saturday, August 6th - Arrived at party just before opening, and there were only TWO of us! They had a large glittery tree and a set of 4 ornaments that were not included in the catalog or online. I didn't buy them. Afterward, I learned they were highly collectible from the YC Facebook Page and went back and got 3 of the 4 ornaments they had left; later I got the tree too. Used my coupons. I got a free small jar candle.
> 
> Learned that store can order items they're out of online for pickup at store. If sold out online, they can put you on a waiting list. If more are received in future shipments, they will call you and hold them for pick up. Our store recieved two additional shipments in the three weeks following the Party. That's how I got a complete set of the ornaments. And that's how quite a few people got Bonsey, the dog, that sold out online and in many stores the first day.
> 
> Thursday, October 6th - Boney Bunch went on sale at 50% off and I was able to use my coupons, one per transaction, too. I filled a large bag with Skeleton Crew pieces for my friend for a total of $33!
> 
> Some of the Skeleton Crew pieces sell out early too. The candleabra was very popular last year.
> 
> The Party this year is on Satruday, *August 4th*. The wait is killing me...
> 
> Lisa


----------



## Mae

I didn't think they could/should either. I had a feeling she was buying them to sell on ebay. I only buy one of the pieces that I love. I complained to the manager and wrote a letter to YC when I go home that afternoon. Neither one gave me a satisfying response.


----------



## myerman82

Seeing how Bonesy sold last year and how scarce it was I am wondering about the cat this year. Scalpers will be early to grab all of the cats on the shelves. At 9.99 each they know they can make a decent profit off them. I have heard that the cat will be just as rare as bonesy was. I know Yankee candle would rather make the sale than limit one per customer. I just wish they would make enough to go around.


----------



## Mae

I got lucky with Bonesy. He was the one I drove 3 hours round trip for and still wound up having to order him online because that woman bought them all. All I want this year is the Play Dead Pup and the Toasting Couple.


----------



## myerman82

I have a feeling that Play Dead will have plenty to go around. It seems to always be that way when they redo a character. The Bride and Groom in 2010 was available throughout the season and the Santa last year was a shelf warmer. The Toasting Couple reminds me of the Eternal Slumber couple in 2010. It will be sold out in some places but will have enough to go around. My guess is the cat, baby buggy, and maybe the Submarine will be the hardest pieces to get this year.


----------



## Mae

Fortunately for me and another person, I am not interested in those pieces. I might look into some of the reissued pieces if they are still available, I don't have to have them.


----------



## grandma lise

Mae, I would have been angry too if someone came through and cleared out 6 to 7 of each piece the morning of the party. While these stories are not common, it does happen. What I find interesting is that this practice is NOT profitable. Very few of the pieces gain value immediately, some lose value, and others can take two to three years to reach there peak value. There's also the issue of timing. For example, the set of four ornaments sold for $120 last year, this year it's more like $75.

Speculating on collectibles after their first or second release year in general is not worth your time and energy. Yankee Candle and other companies that sell collectibles base production numbers on anticipated demand. That's why so few pieces increase in value now. 

Buy what you like. Invest your money elsewhere, and remember...

Many stores will receive two more shipments in the weeks following the party. Catalog items that sell out online and in store likely will be in those two shipments, so if you don't get what you want on Saturday, order it online, or put your name on a waiting list for the piece as early in the day as possible! You should be able to get EVERYTHING you want if you do that!

Lisa


----------



## myerman82

I know I'm getting all but one piece only because I like most of the pieces this year. Also, each year as I put out my boney bunch collection I love seeing it grow. I almost finding myself going back to Yankee Candle to get pieces I don't really like but most of the time I don't end up getting those pieces. I just couldn't bring myself to get the Times Up reaper or headless farmer last year.


----------



## Mae

Thanks, I'll definitely keep that in mind. I'm planning to order online at midnight and will most likely pop into the store Saturday just to take a peek. I'm really excited to see them, and I like watching my collection grow too!


----------



## Guest

Good advice, G.L. Last year, ebay was flooded with resellers and it seemed very few were making any profit!

Gosh, I like ebay and do buy from YC resellers if I really want a piece, but people are making it ridiculous!!

It supposed to be fun! Not a death march of profit!


----------



## myerman82

grandma lise said:


> Mae, I would have been angry too if someone came through and cleared out 6 to 7 of each piece the morning of the party. While these stories are not common, it does happen. What I find interesting is that this practice is NOT profitable. Very few of the pieces gain value immediately, some lose value, and others can take two to three years to reach there peak value. There's also the issue of timing. For example, the set of four ornaments sold for $120 last year, this year it's more like $75.
> 
> Speculating on collectibles after their first or second release year in general is not worth your time and energy. Yankee Candle and other companies that sell collectibles base production numbers on anticipated demand. That's why so few pieces increase in value now.
> 
> Buy what you like. Invest your money elsewhere, and remember...
> 
> Many stores will receive two more shipments in the weeks following the party. Catalog items that sell out online and in store likely will be in those two shipments, so if you don't get what you want on Saturday, order it online, or put your name on a waiting list for the piece as early in the day as possible! You should be able to get EVERYTHING you want if you do that!
> 
> Lisa


That is good advice. That is also why I only get the pieces that I really love. I know last year you picked up Bobbing For Apples for me when my store sold out. Around here in 2009 the Organ player was a shelf warmer and was the last Boney to sell that year. It was even marked down to $15 I think. I still passed on him and kick myself doing it. That's why this year I'm definitely adding him to my collection. I could have started collecting the 2008 and 2009 collection but passed so now I find myself back collecting when I see a piece on ebay for a good price. 
As for pieces going down in value, it is true. I remember the first santa going for a lot and now it averages about $15-$25 on ebay. Only the 2008 pieces go for over $100 each and the 2009 pieces are slowly getting there.


----------



## myerman82

I know people always say to look for back pieces in ebay during the off season. There really wasn't an off season this year because everyone was asking for insane amounts for the Boney Bunches even off season. Shows that those pieces couldn't sell for those prices even during Halloween season. By the way Bonesy now averages for about $45 dollars now. I wonder if he will go down in value when Play Dead is released.


----------



## grandma lise

myerman82 said:


> I have a feeling that Play Dead will have plenty to go around. It seems to always be that way when they redo a character. The Bride and Groom in 2010 was available throughout the season and the Santa last year was a shelf warmer. The Toasting Couple reminds me of the Eternal Slumber couple in 2010. It will be sold out in some places but will have enough to go around. My guess is the cat, baby buggy, and maybe the Submarine will be the hardest pieces to get this year.


Part of the fun for me is speculating on which pieces will be underproduced. Last year, most people didn't buy the pumpkin wagon because of it's high price. I'm curious as to how well the horse drawn hearse and double tart warmer will sell this year due to their high price. The submarine though, who knows, it's $27.99. 

The lower priced items this year are...

Dead Eye TLH $7.99
Dead From the Neck Up VH $9.99
Boney Jar Topper $9.99
Boney Candy Dish $10 w/$30 purchase
Cat TLH $9.99
Dog TLH $12.99
Baby Carriage TLH $12.99


----------



## myerman82

I love my pumpkin wagon but was a bit disappointed when I got home. Even though I inspected it in store I saw a small crack on it when I got home. Not a big deal because it's hardly noticeable but I know it's there and it kind of bugs me. Also when I was putting away the headless horseman last year his head broke off. I was even careful with it so this year when I but it out again I'm going to have to glue it back on. I always get nervous when putting my collection away each year and wished that Yankee candle still gave you the boxes they came instead of the generic boxes they have. I guess the 10 dollars in shipping online is a small price to pay to have the box with the pieces.


----------



## Mae

I think that was the part I liked the best about being forced to order online last year. Especially since I also wound up ordering the boat with the umbrella on top, that would have been a pain to store with out its box.


----------



## Guest

myerman82 said:


> I love my pumpkin wagon but was a bit disappointed when I got home. Even though I inspected it in store I saw a small crack on it when I got home. Not a big deal because it's hardly noticeable but I know it's there and it kind of bugs me. Also when I was putting away the headless horseman last year his head broke off. I was even careful with it so this year when I but it out again I'm going to have to glue it back on. I always get nervous when putting my collection away each year and wished that Yankee candle still gave you the boxes they came instead of the generic boxes they have. I guess the 10 dollars in shipping online is a small price to pay to have the box with the pieces.



I know! I am DOOMED if I break a piece- I will NOT be able to replace it unless I sell a kidney. And I don't even have 'good' pieces!

I should probably do something about my BB...right now they are scattered about my home and garage in various boxes. If I ever break one...

I wish I had a catalog to pore over...take my mind off the wait...


----------



## grandma lise

Hollow, I too am a veteran Ebayer, buyer that is. There's the good and the bad with everything it seems.

What I like about Ebay is that if you can figure out how it works, you can back collect pieces missing from your collection for a reasonable price. I got my 2008 bride and groom piece for $150, I think just before or after Halloween in 2008. I almost cried when I saw it sell for $120 with only 4 bids a few weeks ago, and it was a nice piece too.

Lisa


----------



## BoNeYbRiT715

grandma lise said:


> Part of the fun for me is speculating on which pieces will be underproduced. Last year, most people didn't buy the pumpkin wagon because of it's high price. I'm curious as to how well the horse drawn hearse and double tart warmer will sell this year due to their high price. The submarine though, who knows, it's $27.99.
> 
> The lower priced items this year are...
> 
> Dead Eye TLH $7.99
> Dead From the Neck Up VH $9.99
> Boney Jar Topper $8.99
> Boney Candy Dish $10 w/$30 purchase
> Cat TLH $9.99
> Dog TLH (or VH?) $12.99
> Baby Carriage TLH $12.99


Agreed, the pumpkin wagon was way too expensive. That's why I'm not buying this year's wagon even though I really really want it. Even though the coupon would bring it down to $30, that's still way too much. The sub, however, being only $17 after the coupon, now that's great.

I think that the ultimate reason why Yankee is cutting back on the coupons is because that cuts into the profits of reselling. Granted, reselling isn't going to make you rich, but I suppose it can help pay for the Boneys you buy to keep lol. So Yankee wants the sellers' cost to stay high, not be lowered because the seller was able to buy his supply using coupons. I think that's also why they're re-releasing things that sell high on the resale market - they're trying to discourage that market.


----------



## grandma lise

I'm careful, but still sometimes experience breakage... For the last couple of years, I've invested heavily in bubble wrap that's perforated every 12 inches. Cheapest source I've found is Wal-Mart. I buy it there in huge rolls for far, far less than I can get it anywhere else. Shipping supplies are located on or next to the office supply aisle at Wal-Mart. 

Myerman82, so saddened to hear about the breakage of your headless horseman. That's one of my favorite pieces. I discovered a chip in one of my pieces last year. It was either the pumpkin wagon or the headless horseman. When I put these pieces out, I remind myself that I'm the only one that notices, but still, it upsets me!

Lisa


----------



## grandma lise

BoNeYbRiT715 said:


> I think that the ultimate reason why Yankee is cutting back on the coupons is because that cuts into the profits of reselling.


My first reaction was no, but after thinking about it... 

I buy a lot of art and papercrafting supplies, and I've noticed recently that certain art supplies are rarely in stock at Michaels. It took me six months to get the Winsor and Newton watercolor set I wanted. I think it's because of the 40% and 50% off coupons. People are buying and reselling the more expensive art supplies. 

But again, when you factor in time, gas, and the cost of shipping supplies, it's really hard making money that way. You're better off shopping thrift stores and garage sales with that strategy.

Lisa


----------



## pinkie1205

I really want the play dead dog, the cat (maybe, would probably be my last pick) and the baby carriage because I'm pregnant with my first baby and I think it would be funny.

I REALLY want the candy dish. I don't know why, I just do. I imagine it filled with Reese Pieces.

Like I said before, I also really want the Witches brew scents. If I do get tea light warmers I think I'll try some tealight scents.

What coupon do they have? Is it just the $10 off a $30 purchase or whatever that is?

A few years ago, Coach had a major problem with resellers. Now when you buy stuff at the outlet they ask for your name and phone # plus address. They say it's for the mailing list, but it's not. It's to see if you're buying a lot of the same thing (like 10 of the same bag) to resell on ebay. They have really cracked down, to the point where they'll just deny your credit card if you try to use it for purchases. I'm assuming the only way around it is to pay with cash. I've heard stories where ladies have bought 5 of the same wallet or something for Bridesmaids gifts and have gotten a letter in the mail saying they're banned from buying from Coach. 

I'm hoping that our store isn't that busy. I live in a smaller area so there might not be that many people there. I'm going to look up store locations in a minute to see if there are any in the surrounding cities. If there are, then we probably won't get people from big cities or anything like that. I don't really want any of the bigger pieces, just the baby carriage and the dead dog.


----------



## brittany101

I display all my boney bunch in my china cabinet they are out year round as a collector I can't see spending the money I do not to display them so I look my china out my hutch stored it and now my boney bunch is in there my husband thought I was crazy but once I was done getting everything out he said it looked really nice and better than my china lol


----------



## BoneyFan

I won't be able to make it to the store on opening day, so I'm anxiously waiting for them to go online, haha. I'm not too worried about getting the pieces I want though. Last year, my mother and I talked to the sales associates at our local YC and they took our names and all the pieces we wanted (which was pretty much half the catalog, haha) and they called us within a few days and said they were in. This was probably a week after their release party? I wasn't even expecting for them to get all the pieces in, especially Bonesy, but they did! 

I didn't get my catalog until after they were released and by the time I saw my e-mail from YC, a lot of the pieces were sold out so this year I've been keeping up on all the Boney news. My must-haves are Play Dead, the Boney walking the dog Jar holder, and the grim reaper. I'll probably try to get the baby carriage, the cat, dead from the neck up, and that submarine is growing on me too.. lol I also like the couple at the table and the jar topper. I'll probably try to get my must have pieces online (and the ones rumored to be harder to get) and check out the rest in person along with any of the fall scents. The catalog scratch and sniffs don't do it for me lol


----------



## sanura03

Last year on the YC Facebook page we were all talking about how much we loved the Boneys and one lady came in and said she loved them so much too, and she had 10-13 of EVERY piece including the 08 pieces and the ornaments. We were all dumbfounded. We asked her if she was planning to make a fortune reselling them and she said no, she displays one collection and the rest of them are packed away in her basement in case she breaks something. She honestly couldn't understand that we didn't think it was normal to spend upwards of $4000 on Boneys every year just to keep them packed away. To each their own I guess, I just hope that when we move back stateside I don't have to share a preview party with her lol =P
And as for the boxes, that's one of the only things I like better about shopping online vs in store, they all come in their own boxes with labels and cut out styrofoam. They're not as heavy duty as my Lemax boxes/foam but they do their job. They don't seem to pack the other lines as well as the Boneys, I've had a handful of other things (the raven tart warmer and skeleton hands jar holder from 2010 and various christmas items) arrive broken, but never my Boneys (knock on wood.) Between Halloween and Christmas our storage closet is packed floor to ceiling with brown Yankee Candle boxes. The movers are going to think we're insane lol.


----------



## Guest

sanura03 said:


> Last year on the YC Facebook page we were all talking about how much we loved the Boneys and one lady came in and said she loved them so much too, and she had 10-13 of EVERY piece including the 08 pieces and the ornaments. We were all dumbfounded. We asked her if she was planning to make a fortune reselling them and she said no, she displays one collection and the rest of them are packed away in her basement in case she breaks something. She honestly couldn't understand that we didn't think it was normal to spend upwards of $4000 on Boneys every year just to keep them packed away. To each their own I guess, I just hope that when we move back stateside I don't have to share a preview party with her lol =P
> And as for the boxes, that's one of the only things I like better about shopping online vs in store, they all come in their own boxes with labels and cut out styrofoam. They're not as heavy duty as my Lemax boxes/foam but they do their job. They don't seem to pack the other lines as well as the Boneys, I've had a handful of other things (the raven tart warmer and skeleton hands jar holder from 2010 and various christmas items) arrive broken, but never my Boneys (knock on wood.) Between Halloween and Christmas our storage closet is packed floor to ceiling with brown Yankee Candle boxes. The movers are going to think we're insane lol.




AHHH! I remember that lady as well! Yes yes yes she said she had a multi-level home and she displayed a set on each level...or something like that!

Wow! That is extreme Boney love!


----------



## sanura03

hollow said:


> AHHH! I remember that lady as well! Yes yes yes she said she had a multi-level home and she displayed a set on each level...or something like that!
> 
> Wow! That is extreme Boney love!


Yeah, that was it. And like I said, having only one mostly complete collection takes up a ton of storage space so she must have a huge basement lol.


----------



## grandma lise

pinkie1205 said:


> What coupon do they have? Is it just the $10 off a $30 purchase or whatever that is?


Here's a link to the COUPON pinkie1205... 

http://www.yankeecandle.com/assets/email/jul14/coupon_JULY12.html

I always feel a bit less crazy when I hear about others who collect more than I do. Sometimes I wonder if I'd collect the same or more if I had more money! 

Lisa


----------



## pinkie1205

I don't have any yet! I don't collect anything so maybe this will be my thing. I really want the baby carriage. The more I look at it the more i want it. 
I will get the cat if its rare though. I like it enough to buy it and i don't want to pass it up for its value to go up like bonesy did.


----------



## grandma lise

Pinkie1205, I was trying to think of which pieces might display well with the baby carriage. I'm thinking the toasting couple. The cat or the dog could be entertaining the baby. Have fun choosing. And remember, if they run out of anything before you make your purchases, the store will be getting a few more shipments in. Just ask them to put you on the waiting list. That's how a lot of people got the sold out Bonesy the dog last year.

Oh, oh, the baby could also be entertained watching Dad playing in his submarine too!

Lisa


----------



## Kitty

Last year almost every horse wagon had a crack in the neck! Maybe the store will have some leftovers.


----------



## myerman82

If your looking for collecting any pieces this year I highly suggest the cat and the baby buggy. I have a feeling the others will be available a bit longer.


----------



## MGOBLUENIK

grandma lise said:


> In reading about The Nightmare Before Christmas, I can see that I totally missed out! Am a bit overwhelmed at the moment trying to sort through the many DVD editions listed on Amazon. Don't have BlueRay. Not into novelties. Would like to get an edition that has additional special features. The editions appear to be releaseed every two to three years. If anyone can suggest a specific edition by year, I'd appreciate it!
> 
> Lisa


Your best bet would probably be the 2-disc Collectors Edition which I think came out in 2009, but should still be available at Target or Best Buy. Look for the cover with a big Jack Skellington head surrounded by a black & grey swirl pattern. It has the movie on one DVD (as well as a code for a digital copy) and a second DVD with the most bonus features, a tour of the Haunted Mansion attraction @ WDW (they decorate it Nightmare Before Christmas style every year between Halloween & Christmas), the Tim Burton short Frankenweenie (which is actually being made into a full length movie this fall), a behind-the-scenes making of which is really cool, a couple deleted scenes, the original trailers, & movie posters, an option to watch the movie side-by-side with the storyboards, as well as your standard audio commentary options and a couple other things.

ETA- Here is the Amazon link for the Collectors Edition I recommended... http://www.amazon.com/Nightmare-Chr...5&sr=8-12&keywords=nightmare+before+christmas


----------



## sanura03

Someone on the FB page said that the candy bowl is going to be in-store only. It doesn't appear to say that in the catalog though, has anyone else heard this?


----------



## Myr

I was just on Ebay and 2012 pieces are already showing up?!
Edit: Oh...All of the item pictures are from the catalogue.


----------



## Kitty

Will the re-release pieces be stamped or dated 2012? 
Wonder YC will do more re-releases for next year & if so what pieces?

Any news on 2012 YC After Life pieces?


----------



## ozfest43

sanura03 said:


> Someone on the FB page said that the candy bowl is going to be in-store only. It doesn't appear to say that in the catalog though, has anyone else heard this?


I was told by a lady at YC that it will more than likely be available in-store only, and probably only available in limited quantities.


----------



## ozfest43

Kitty said:


> Will the re-release pieces be stamped or dated 2012?
> Wonder YC will do more re-releases for next year & if so what pieces?
> 
> Any news on 2012 YC After Life pieces?


I'd love for them to re-release some of the pieces from 2008. It's way too expensive to go on e-bay and Amazon to pay those prices for the 2008 collection.


----------



## brittany101

The only year I didn't collect was 2008 b/c that was the 1st year I came across the boney bunch by accident when I was on vacation I was only able to get one piece b/c all the others were sold out. So I was looking at the re-releases and there are none from 2008 which is disappointing but than I got to thinking will there be a re-release of a 2008 piece maybe in store only and unannounced??? I sure hope so!!!


----------



## brittany101

oh and where do you find the YC after life pieces?? I saw on a collectors site and I love them but I have never seen them in an actual YC store.....


----------



## ozfest43

brittany101 said:


> The only year I didn't collect was 2008 b/c that was the 1st year I came across the boney bunch by accident when I was on vacation I was only able to get one piece b/c all the others were sold out. So I was looking at the re-releases and there are none from 2008 which is disappointing but than I got to thinking will there be a re-release of a 2008 piece maybe in store only and unannounced??? I sure hope so!!!


I don't have any insider info or anything like that, but It wouldn't shock me if at the preview party at your local YC store one of their giveaway prizes you might be able to win could be a re-release piece that is unadvertised. Just another reason to get there early.


----------



## MGOBLUENIK

brittany101 said:


> oh and where do you find the YC after life pieces?? I saw on a collectors site and I love them but I have never seen them in an actual YC store.....


The Afterlife pieces are sold in stores that are licensed Yankee Candle retailers (a store that isn't a Yankee Candle but sells Yankee Candle products). I've seen the pieces for sale at Bed Bath & Beyond and Meijer (Wal-Mart like grocery store chain in Michigan/Indiana) in previous years.


----------



## sanura03

brittany101 said:


> The only year I didn't collect was 2008 b/c that was the 1st year I came across the boney bunch by accident when I was on vacation I was only able to get one piece b/c all the others were sold out. So I was looking at the re-releases and there are none from 2008 which is disappointing but than I got to thinking will there be a re-release of a 2008 piece maybe in store only and unannounced??? I sure hope so!!!


I would be one sad Boney collector if they brought them back and didn't put them online 



brittany101 said:


> oh and where do you find the YC after life pieces?? I saw on a collectors site and I love them but I have never seen them in an actual YC store.....


They sold them in Hallmark stores last year. I haven't heard if they'll have more this year.


----------



## myerman82

Usually around this time we hear of what After Life pieces are coming out and pictures. If they are releasing them again they will should be available within the next month. I know last year I was searching all over for them only to find that certain Hallmark stores carries them. Not all of them carry the After Life pieces. Also, more towards Halloween stores like Meijer will be stocking them too and Bath and Body Works will stock certain pieces from the collection.
All this Boney Bunch talk already got me putting them up today.


----------



## grandma lise

MGOBLUENIK said:


> Your best bet would probably be the 2-disc Collectors Edition which I think came out in 2009, but should still be available at Target or Best Buy. Look for the cover with a big Jack Skellington head surrounded by a black & grey swirl pattern. It has the movie on one DVD (as well as a code for a digital copy) and a second DVD with the most bonus features, a tour of the Haunted Mansion attraction @ WDW (they decorate it Nightmare Before Christmas style every year between Halloween & Christmas), the Tim Burton short Frankenweenie (which is actually being made into a full length movie this fall), a behind-the-scenes making of which is really cool, a couple deleted scenes, the original trailers, & movie posters, an option to watch the movie side-by-side with the storyboards, as well as your standard audio commentary options and a couple other things.
> 
> ETA- Here is the Amazon link for the Collectors Edition I recommended... http://www.amazon.com/Nightmare-Chr...5&sr=8-12&keywords=nightmare+before+christmas


Thanks so much. That was the one I thought I should order. Appreciate the confirmation. The information with each edition was a bit confusing on the Amazon website. Looking forward to watching it for the first time!

Lisa


----------



## ozfest43

myerman82 said:


> Usually around this time we hear of what After Life pieces are coming out and pictures. If they are releasing them again they will should be available within the next month. I know last year I was searching all over for them only to find that certain Hallmark stores carries them. Not all of them carry the After Life pieces. Also, more towards Halloween stores like Meijer will be stocking them too and Bath and Body Works will stock certain pieces from the collection.
> All this Boney Bunch talk already got me putting them up today.


haha. Yeah, I went and took them down from the attic last night. My wife gave me crap about it, but I think the fun thing about Boney Bunch is that it's the start of the Halloween season for me.


----------



## pinkie1205

I can't wait! I'm really hoping I get off this Saturday so I can get my first piece!


----------



## WickedKitten

I heard the preview would be 8/4 so only a few days away! I'm super excited. I can't wait for my house to be filled with my favorite scents of the year & decor to match.


----------



## Kitty

Brittany 101,

Last year I found some YC After Life pieces at Bed, Bath & Beyond. Some said that the Hallmark Whoelsale shops carried it but I never had any luck.
Funny that YC shops do not carry it.


----------



## pinkie1205

WickedKitten said:


> I heard the preview would be 8/4 so only a few days away! I'm super excited. I can't wait for my house to be filled with my favorite scents of the year & decor to match.


Me too! Witches Brew is the one scent that my boyfriend and I agree on. I swear one day I'm going to make him move into his own apartment so I can burn whatever candle I want to!


----------



## WickedKitten

pinkie1205 said:


> Me too! Witches Brew is the one scent that my boyfriend and I agree on. I swear one day I'm going to make him move into his own apartment so I can burn whatever candle I want to!


Sadly, I cannot do witches brew 
While I enjoy the smell, actually burning it in my home gives me migraines.
I stock up on candy corn & pretty much all the pumpkin flavors.
I really wish YC would make pillars.


----------



## ozfest43

I'm 27 years old, but still have moments of acting 12. Like last year trying to eat part of the Candy Corn candle to see if it tasted as good as it smelled. Sadly it did not. Lol.


----------



## pinkie1205

I like the Candy Corn too but like other scents, my boyfriend doesn't agree. I think last year I got away with it though.

I definitely can't do cupcake or any of those. I don't understand why he's so picky sometimes. I think he doesn't like it because I picked the scents and not him (boys can be such babies sometimes).

Like I said in either this thread or the other one, that I usually buy the tarts or votives because I like to get a lot of different scents and not all the same thing.


----------



## brittany101

thanks everyone for the input on the afterlife pieces I'll have to start doing some research around me and check out my local hallmark stores and bed bath and beyond stores to see if I can get any info if I do i'll keep you guys posted as well!!!


----------



## ozfest43

brittany101 said:


> thanks everyone for the input on the afterlife pieces I'll have to start doing some research around me and check out my local hallmark stores and bed bath and beyond stores to see if I can get any info if I do i'll keep you guys posted as well!!!


I'd be very interested to see what you find. Please do keep us updated on that.


----------



## myerman82

brittany101 said:


> thanks everyone for the input on the afterlife pieces I'll have to start doing some research around me and check out my local hallmark stores and bed bath and beyond stores to see if I can get any info if I do i'll keep you guys posted as well!!!


I have noticed that every Hallmark stocks different things. Some stock only cutesy stuff and others have a great selection of neat things.


----------



## BoNeYbRiT715

Kitty said:


> Will the re-release pieces be stamped or dated 2012?
> Wonder YC will do more re-releases for next year & if so what pieces?
> 
> Any news on 2012 YC After Life pieces?


I've wondered this too, Kitty! Pages and pages back in this thread I was doing some thinking out loud and asked everyone what they think. It seemed the general consensus was that it doesn't matter as long as we get our pieces lol. But it really does make me wonder. I got a shipping confirmation email a few days back and am tracking my order (of the cake couple, wedding car, and organ player) on Fedex's website very anxiously! As soon as they come, I'll update on whether they have a 2012 stamp or not. Unless someone beats me to it, of course!


----------



## myerman82

I really wish that night they re-releases went on sale on accident I was able to log into this site to find out. For some reason I was unable to log in so I went to Yankee Candles website to see if any of the Halloween stuff was posted yet. Figures the re-releases had to be hidden on the site. I found out they went on sale the next morning and they had already been taken down. I guess I will try again this week when they go on sale again. I only need the Organ Player (still kicking myself for not getting him when he was on clearance that year) and the Bride and Groom car.


----------



## BoNeYbRiT715

myerman82 said:


> . I guess I will try again this week when they go on sale again. I only need the Organ Player (still kicking myself for not getting him when he was on clearance that year) and the Bride and Groom car.


I would be sure to check Thursday throughout the day, starting in the early morning. I seem to remember someone on the Yankee FB page saying that they contacted customer service about the re-releases being online so prematurely, and she was told that the re-releases weren't intended to go online until THIS Thursday. So keep an eye out! Don't wait until Saturday.


----------



## grandma lise

Banging head against computer desk...

Just got off the phone with our local Yankee Candle store. Corporate has told them that they may not give out catalogs until the day of the party...

I don't understand...I'm so disappointed... 

Is it possible they don't know the catalog has been online since the July 26th? 

Unbelievable...

Lisa


----------



## pinkie1205

I have a question...

Can the $10 off coupons be used with the spend $30 and get a $10 candy dish? I'm assuming it would be like you would spend $30, use the coupon and basically get the candy dish for free?


----------



## sanura03

pinkie1205 said:


> I have a question...
> 
> Can the $10 off coupons be used with the spend $30 and get a $10 candy dish? I'm assuming it would be like you would spend $30, use the coupon and basically get the candy dish for free?


You should be able to.


----------



## sanura03

grandma lise said:


> Banging head against computer desk...
> 
> Just got off the phone with our local Yankee Candle store. Corporate has told them that they may not give out catalogs until the day of the party...
> 
> I don't understand...I'm so disappointed...
> 
> Is it possible they don't know the catalog has been online since the July 26th?
> 
> Unbelievable...
> 
> Lisa


On the FB page people have been saying the associates told them it was now a fireable offence to give the catalog out before the preview party.


----------



## grandma lise

pinkie1205 said:


> I have a question...
> 
> Can the $10 off coupons be used with the spend $30 and get a $10 candy dish? I'm assuming it would be like you would spend $30, use the coupon and basically get the candy dish for free?


I checked the coupon. It says "Cannot be combined with other specials, discounts, sales or coupons online." Here's a link to the actual coupon...

http://www.yankeecandle.com/assets/email/jul14/coupon_JULY12.html

Lisa


----------



## grandma lise

sanura03 said:


> On the FB page people have been saying the associates told them it was now a fireable offence to give the catalog out before the preview party.


Haven't been on Facebook yet. Thanks for letting me know. I feel so bad for the employees. Disappointing customers all week is no fun for them either... Christmas has Scrooge...who's an equivalent or similar character for Halloween?

Lisa


----------



## ninababy100109

I am so excited about this years line and so looking forward to sat morn. There's a yc in the mall rt near my house so my aunt - who also adores the boneys - is gonna sleep over fri night. She has a heart condition and has been having palpitations she's so excited! Ha! Is there such a thing as good stress cuz I think this is it! Anyway, I used to be a sneakerhead but now I'm a bonehead. I just sold a pair of my rare Jordan's on eBay for 500!!! Now I'm really ready for Sat! One of everything please! Just wanted to thank all of u for keeping the thread going and helping me to feed my addiction while I wait. You guys rock! BTW the sub is amazing! Can't wait to get my hands on that puppy...along with everything else!


----------



## ozfest43

ninababy100109 said:


> I am so excited about this years line and so looking forward to sat morn. There's a yc in the mall rt near my house so my aunt - who also adores the boneys - is gonna sleep over fri night. She has a heart condition and has been having palpitations she's so excited! Ha! Is there such a thing as good stress cuz I think this is it! Anyway, I used to be a sneakerhead but now I'm a bonehead. I just sold a pair of my rare Jordan's on eBay for 500!!! Now I'm really ready for Sat! One of everything please! Just wanted to thank all of u for keeping the thread going and helping me to feed my addiction while I wait. You guys rock! BTW the sub is amazing! Can't wait to get my hands on that puppy...along with everything else!



WOW! $500 for your Jordan's, that's awesome. Well, it's going to be really exciting this year, and make sure you hang around for an hour or two at your local store so you can try and win some of the giveaways they will have each hour. I'm not sure what the prizes are, but I'd have to imagine they will be pretty good.


----------



## sanura03

ozfest43 said:


> WOW! $500 for your Jordan's, that's awesome. Well, it's going to be really exciting this year, and make sure you hang around for an hour or two at your local store so you can try and win some of the giveaways they will have each hour. I'm not sure what the prizes are, but I'd have to imagine they will be pretty good.


Last year I think they gave away $100 gift cards, but it was only 1 per store so I'm not sure what they're up to this year with the hourly give aways.


----------



## ninababy100109

ozfest43 said:


> WOW! $500 for your Jordan's, that's awesome. Well, it's going to be really exciting this year, and make sure you hang around for an hour or two at your local store so you can try and win some of the giveaways they will have each hour. I'm not sure what the prizes are, but I'd have to imagine they will be pretty good.


Hi ozfest. Ya, I was shocked as well with the haul those sneaks brought in. Thanks for the advice, very kind, i'll def make sure I hang around the store. Any other tips for the preview party? Any idea how early I should get there? Is a half hour before the store opens good, or should I be there even earlier? This is my first preview party. I started collecting last year when my aunt came to my house with the 2011 YC boney catalog. It was love at first sight! But it was already September. I was still able to grab all the boneys - except for Bonesy, of course - at my local YC. Now I've been waiting all year to experience the preview party and I want to be able to get all my pieces that first day. I shop at my local YC year round. The sales girls there are awesome. I take my 3-year-old with me everywhere I go and they adore her, so they always hook me up with coupons and such. Hopefully they'll take care of me on Sat. They told me to take my little girl - she loves the boneys too, calls them "The Hatman" - but I don't want to overwhelm her. I just keep picturing a stampede of collectors like myself jumping on one another and ceramics smashing all over the floor - O THE HORROR! Ha! Anyway, If you or anyone else could advise me on how early I should be there, that would be great! Def want to be at the front of the line! Can't wait! Thanks again and keep on keepin on with this wonderful convo...

CB


----------



## sanura03

ninababy100109 said:


> Hi ozfest. Ya, I was shocked as well with the haul those sneaks brought in. Thanks for the advice, very kind, i'll def make sure I hang around the store. Any other tips for the preview party? Any idea how early I should get there? Is a half hour before the store opens good, or should I be there even earlier? This is my first preview party. I started collecting last year when my aunt came to my house with the 2011 YC boney catalog. It was love at first sight! But it was already September. I was still able to grab all the boneys - except for Bonesy, of course - at my local YC. Now I've been waiting all year to experience the preview party and I want to be able to get all my pieces that first day. I shop at my local YC year round. The sales girls there are awesome. I take my 3-year-old with me everywhere I go and they adore her, so they always hook me up with coupons and such. Hopefully they'll take care of me on Sat. They told me to take my little girl - she loves the boneys too, calls them "The Hatman" - but I don't want to overwhelm her. I just keep picturing a stampede of collectors like myself jumping on one another and ceramics smashing all over the floor - O THE HORROR! Ha! Anyway, If you or anyone else could advise me on how early I should be there, that would be great! Def want to be at the front of the line! Can't wait! Thanks again and keep on keepin on with this wonderful convo...
> 
> CB


You might ask your associates how busy it was last year, it varies from store to store I think. Last year someone said they walked into their store a week after the party and there were still Bonesys left on the shelf, but busier stores get mobbed right away so you would want to show up earlier.


----------



## ozfest43

ninababy100109 said:


> Hi ozfest. Ya, I was shocked as well with the haul those sneaks brought in. Thanks for the advice, very kind, i'll def make sure I hang around the store. Any other tips for the preview party? Any idea how early I should get there? Is a half hour before the store opens good, or should I be there even earlier? This is my first preview party. I started collecting last year when my aunt came to my house with the 2011 YC boney catalog. It was love at first sight! But it was already September. I was still able to grab all the boneys - except for Bonesy, of course - at my local YC. Now I've been waiting all year to experience the preview party and I want to be able to get all my pieces that first day. I shop at my local YC year round. The sales girls there are awesome. I take my 3-year-old with me everywhere I go and they adore her, so they always hook me up with coupons and such. Hopefully they'll take care of me on Sat. They told me to take my little girl - she loves the boneys too, calls them "The Hatman" - but I don't want to overwhelm her. I just keep picturing a stampede of collectors like myself jumping on one another and ceramics smashing all over the floor - O THE HORROR! Ha! Anyway, If you or anyone else could advise me on how early I should be there, that would be great! Def want to be at the front of the line! Can't wait! Thanks again and keep on keepin on with this wonderful convo...
> 
> CB


I didn't start collecting until the same time last year too! We've got some catching up to do with other people on here! I went by my local YC to get some "insider" info and I was told to be there 15-30 minutes early, be sure to grab the smaller pieces first (i.e, cat, dog, deadeye, etc.) because they go the quickest. The submarine will probably go quickly too because it is so weird and different looking from the rest. In my opinion, and I could be wrong, the Carriage and any other larger piece will probably be easier to get. The larger pieces are typically easier to get later on because they usually take up more shelf space, hence a lot of people hold off from getting it right away. If I were you I'd bring at least another person with you, I'm bringing my wife to help me split the cost so we can use two coupons and get $20 off, if you can get more people to go and split the cost then you could save $30, $40. Be sure to let us know what you get!


----------



## ozfest43

sanura03 said:


> You might ask your associates how busy it was last year, it varies from store to store I think. Last year someone said they walked into their store a week after the party and there were still Bonesys left on the shelf, but busier stores get mobbed right away so you would want to show up earlier.



That's a good point too. I was able to get most every piece last year except for Bonesy, even though I started a month in. However, I think these things are becoming more popular every year, so for safety sake go ahead and get them all if you can lol.


----------



## ninababy100109

sanura03 said:


> You might ask your associates how busy it was last year, it varies from store to store I think. Last year someone said they walked into their store a week after the party and there were still Bonesys left on the shelf, but busier stores get mobbed right away so you would want to show up earlier.


Thanks sanura. I asked one of the associates and she said there were about a dozen people in line when they opened the store last year. The store is actually in a mall so she was giving me tips on which doors allow access to the mall before the stores open at 10am...ha! I'm thinking I should prob get there around 9AM...$100 gift cards - WOW! I'd love to score one of those.


----------



## ozfest43

Dang that'd be awesome to win $100.


----------



## myerman82

The last two years I got there about 30 minutes early and I was the only one in line until they opened. I
m lucky my Yankee Candle isn't a busy store but once 10 o'clock comes around people do come and start shopping. It's not to get a few second head start and grab the best pieces and then spend more time looking around at the other pieces.


----------



## ninababy100109

myerman82 said:


> The last two years I got there about 30 minutes early and I was the only one in line until they opened. I
> m lucky my Yankee Candle isn't a busy store but once 10 o'clock comes around people do come and start shopping. It's not to get a few second head start and grab the best pieces and then spend more time looking around at the other pieces.


Good stuff myerman, thanks! I think my store might be one of the busier ones since it is in a very popular mall. I was thinking of going to the one in Boston at Faneuil Hall, but it is very small, and like I said, I know and love the associates at my local store. I actually originally considered planning a trip to the flagship store in South Deerfield for the release. Thought that might be really cool and maybe they'd have something unique. But it's like a 2-hour drive, and I really want to be in my comfort zone for boney day! Ha! Maybe another time...


----------



## Guest

Wow, are we ready!? Yep!

I am online-ing it, and actually cut my list down. I have neither the room nor the money for the entire collection, but a few pieces are just wonderful and bring Halloween just as well! I have to say, last year people were very upset at the dog piece on fb. A boney, starving, dead dog candleholder was very ill received, but Bonesy seems to have won hearts and minds and it is no longer an issue! He has brought a cat friend back with him this year. The cutest pic was dear Bonesy with a huge helping of candy corn in his dish- eat up, boy! 

Let us give thanks that we were treated to a copy of the catalog here, as it seems the catalogs will be held hostage until Yankee gets a goodly portion of our money. B00-hi$$!


----------



## brittany101

Anyone heard any rumors about any unadvertised items like last years ornaments??


----------



## Guest

brittany101 said:


> Anyone heard any rumors about any unadvertised items like last years ornaments??


I haven't. I look at the YC facebook page, the 2 Boney pages on fb, etc. I hope somebody else has more info- but last year's ornaments took everybody by surprise and it showed that Yankee can pull off a total surprise. With the way they are keeping the catalog under wraps- who knows!


----------



## sanura03

hollow said:


> Wow, are we ready!? Yep!
> 
> I am online-ing it, and actually cut my list down. I have neither the room nor the money for the entire collection, but a few pieces are just wonderful and bring Halloween just as well! I have to say, last year people were very upset at the dog piece on fb. A boney, starving, dead dog candleholder was very ill received, but Bonesy seems to have won hearts and minds and it is no longer an issue! He has brought a cat friend back with him this year. The cutest pic was dear Bonesy with a huge helping of candy corn in his dish- eat up, boy!
> 
> Let us give thanks that we were treated to a copy of the catalog here, as it seems the catalogs will be held hostage until Yankee gets a goodly portion of our money. B00-hi$$!


I had forgotten about Bonesy-gate lol. But he ended up being the most popular piece last year. He was my least favorite, not because he looked like he was starving, his face just looked weird to me. But I really should have gotten him anyway. =/ oops!


----------



## myerman82

brittany101 said:


> Anyone heard any rumors about any unadvertised items like last years ornaments??


I haven't heard anything yet. Last year at the preview party I completely passed them up. My friend told me about them and I was too excited and trying to get the other pieces that I was very upset to hear they sold out so fast. Luckily they got in a second shipment a few weeks later and I was able to add them to my collection.


----------



## BoNeYbRiT715

sanura03 said:


> I had forgotten about Bonesy-gate lol. But he ended up being the most popular piece last year. He was my least favorite, not because he looked like he was starving, his face just looked weird to me. But I really should have gotten him anyway. =/ oops!


I had forgotten about that too! Oh gosh people flipped about Bonesy being anti-animal rights. Thank goodness people got over that and aren't being that way this year. I think there's too much else (the coupon commotion, the catalog wars, the eBay pieces) to distract everyone. 

Facebook has been going bananas with people very upset about how this year's BB release is being handled. A lot of people are so mad at Yankee that they barely want to go anymore. I hope Yankee is taking notice. Someone noted how there is a total lack of fanfare this year, and it's totally true! No video, no further Facebook posts about since the last time they gave us a few photos (July 6)...it's bizarre. Yankee doesn't seem too excited about it. I can't help but wonder if all the headaches this line is causing Yankee's corporate is going to prove to be too much and make them consider discontinuing the BB line.


----------



## myerman82

You are right. If it wasn't for my good friend who is extremely nice working at Yankee Candle still I wouldn't know what to think if this years launch. The other ladies seem completely uninterested and seemed to have known nothing about the Boney Bunches. Thank gosh when I went to the store last week she was working. We spent a while talking about the preview party and the pieces coming out this year. Although she didn't know much about the pieces it was still fun to get excited again. I have no idea why everything has to be so secret this year. I remember last year everyone was speculating that this may be the last year for the Boneys. I really don't think it would be and to be honest I think this may be Yankee candles biggest selling season anyway. If Yankee Candle wants to take away what is fun about the Boney Bunch they may find it backfiring on them next year. I am lucky that I have another Yankee Candle store a few miles away who also has a nice manager but I don't know if she will be going by what corporate says as far as coupons go. If that happens and I'm only allowed one coupon then I know what pieces I'm gonna get and have my friend use another coupon for me. I will go to another store for the more common pieces I want and it will be their lose on the sale. Also, not that is matters but I also heard that they will be scaling down on the boney bunch props this year too.


----------



## sanura03

Someone just posted on the FB wall that they got their organ player in the mail today and it is stamped 2009. One mystery solved! Lol.


----------



## Guest

sanura03 said:


> Someone just posted on the FB wall that they got their organ player in the mail today and it is stamped 2009. One mystery solved! Lol.



So- they are either old stock, or they never broke the mold and just reused it. Now people who paid a ton on ebay for the organ will be livid!

I started buying the Boney Bunch because of the videos....Yankee is messing up by being so stingy with catalogs and fun, seasonal videos.

And I didn't really go gaga for Bonesy, either. My husband said "buy the dog." I did. I was sort of meh about him.


----------



## myerman82

The way ebay is set up the buyer does have 45 days to return it if they recently purchased it. I just can't see myself listing something that "valuable" these day on ebay. Yes, it's the best way for the scalpers to get premium dollar but in this case I wouldn't be surprised if someone recently got the Organ player on ebay and finds out about the re-release and wants to return.
I don't know if we should blame the changes on the new Yankee Candle CEO that I read about on facebook. He seems to think that only women shop at Yankee Candle. If they are going to be stingy on coupons then maybe they shouldn't have coupons at all. Let's see how fast their stock moves then. I know personally I don't really buy anything their unless there is a coupon or there is a sale going on. 
I'm also hearing people saying that they already have the 2012 pieces in hand. I think that's impossible but I'm going to check out ebay now to see for myself.


----------



## ninababy100109

myerman82 said:


> The way ebay is set up the buyer does have 45 days to return it if they recently purchased it. I just can't see myself listing something that "valuable" these day on ebay. Yes, it's the best way for the scalpers to get premium dollar but in this case I wouldn't be surprised if someone recently got the Organ player on ebay and finds out about the re-release and wants to return.
> I don't know if we should blame the changes on the new Yankee Candle CEO that I read about on facebook. He seems to think that only women shop at Yankee Candle. If they are going to be stingy on coupons then maybe they shouldn't have coupons at all. Let's see how fast their stock moves then. I know personally I don't really buy anything their unless there is a coupon or there is a sale going on.
> I'm also hearing people saying that they already have the 2012 pieces in hand. I think that's impossible but I'm going to check out ebay now to see for myself.


Check out item #280932476640 on ebay. It certainly looks like this person has the new bonesy "Play Dead" in hand......?????


----------



## ozfest43

ninababy100109 said:


> Check out item #280932476640 on ebay. It certainly looks like this person has the new bonesy "Play Dead" in hand......?????
> 
> View attachment 119705


I can just about guarantee you that this person listing it is either a warehouse employee of YC, or a retail-store employee of YC looking to make a quick buck by hiding a few of the more collectible ones off to the side and then selling them on eBay.


----------



## myerman82

Yes it does look like they have that in hand already. This is just as bad as the lady calling up her store asking the employees to hold a bunch of Boney Bunches for her so she can come in on Saturday and get them. I was told there was no holding Boney Bunches until after the Preview Party. 
If this is a employee of Yankee Candle I wonder if he/she would be dumb enough to use her real name on ebay. I'm not saying someone would report this person for selling so early but this could ultimately cost this person their job if someone was to report to Yankee Candle headquarters.


----------



## ozfest43

I'd hate to see someone lose their job over something like Boney Bunch. I bet Yankee Candle corporate office probably is aware of this already and doing something to track it down and see who it is.


----------



## myerman82

I would hate to see that happen too. The way people are treating this almost takes the fun out of it. This is suppose to be fun and with the way scalpers and non collectors are profiting off this is sad.


----------



## ozfest43

In some ways I get the mentality of being a re-seller, it's not a bad profit for those folks. The rarer 2008 and 2009 pieces you are almost forced to pay those prices online or you don't get them at all unless you get lucky by finding one at a yard-sale.


----------



## pinkie1205

I just can't stand why everything has to be ruined by something. I HATE resellers. They just make hobbies not fun anymore. The same thing happened to Disney pins when they all went fake. 

I used to get Yankee Candle coupons so much that I always had one. The other year I got the buy 3 get 3 free. That coupon was AWESOME! We were able to give Candles out as Christmas gifts that year. Last year or the year before I always had a $10 of $25 coupon so I bought a ton of the medium sized jars for like $15. Now since I never have a coupon emailed to me, I only go in there and buy 1 tart at a time if I want something smelly. I have gone to other places to buy candles and even tarts. There are just some scents that YC has that no one else can match.
Thursday I'm going to go in there and ask about the coupon policy in the store and I'm also going to ask what it was like in there last year. I'm off that day!!! so I'm taking my mom. I probably will only get the $30 purchase to get the candy dish for $10. I'm really hoping vultures don't show up and buy everything  I just really want the baby carriage and I want 2 cats and MAYBE the dead dog if I like it. I just can't stand when people have to scarf up everything to resell. I want to get them at the release instead of waiting because I get paid tomorrow and I budgeted them in.


----------



## ozfest43

I should also point out that I'm not a re-seller, it kind of came off that way in the previous post. lol. I get too much of a sentimental attachment to most things Halloween to let them go.


----------



## myerman82

I get what you are saying ozfest43. There is no harm is getting an extra to put away to put away just in case. It just ruins it when someone comes in and grabs everything just to leave the store and sell for a premium. It's not against the law or anything but it just takes all the fun out of it. More power to them if them can make a nice profit off it. It happens with everything that is collectable, not just Boney Bunches. The problem is us die hard fans have to either pay that premium or take our chances that the store will get more in stock and actually hold one for us. I can see why the older pieces are so expensive and I wouldn't pay that price to own the 2008 pieces but maybe I will get lucky and find one at a decent price like the balloon guy last year. It is the fun part of collecting, hunting them down and getting a great price. I just think the scalpers run a risk at selling at such a high price on the "new" ebay. All someone has to do is accidentally break one of their boney bunches and purchase one off ebay and open a claim saying it arrived broke and ship back the broken one and get their money back. I doesn't happen often but it does happen. By the way, Yankee Candle employees are well aware that these sell for big bucks on ebay.


----------



## grandma lise

30+ year collector weighing in here...

While the 2008 and many of the 2009 pieces are valuable, most pieces take two to three years to increase in value. And they take up a lot of storage space. It's exciting to know that my collection is gaining or at least holding it's value, but I can't see myself ever selling it. I love it too much!

Most of the 2010 pieces were over produced and there were a lot of quality control issues with those pieces. I bought extra pieces that year and sent most back to Yankee candle. They were unsellable.

As for the 2011 pieces, I only recall a few pieces significantly increasing in value: the ornaments - (not in catalog or online; typically only 2 sets per store), the tree - (typically only one per store; very expensive to sell and ship; and some had broken bases); Bonsey (sold out the first day in many stores though a lot of customers got theirs through the second shipment to stores), and the jar topper - (recalled the day before the party). 

The reason I'm re-stating this information is because it ultimately hurts collectors by promoting the idea that you can make a quick buck off of the Boney Bunch collection. It's just not true. 

Yes, you may see Boney Bunch items listed for more than they retailed, but after Ebay's and PayPal fees, many sellers are lucky to break even on most of the current year pieces. When evaluating how profitable the Boney Bunch is for sellers, factor in the fees, and look at the "sold" prices not the "listed" prices. Most listed pieces are over priced and don't sell. Also, keep in mind that most don't increase in value the year of their release. Over the last two to three years, I've seen many pieces sold at a loss the following year. 

The problem with speculating on collectibles is that you don't know what the production numbers are. There were many pieces last year that were popular, but because they were over produced, it will be years before they begin to climb in value. If you really want to make money, learn the collectibles market and shop at thrift stores and garage sales, and only during sales at Yankee Candle. 

Prior to Ebay, collectors had to travel sometimes long distances to attend events or subscribe to publications that listed collectibles to complete their collections. Secondary sellers play an important role in helping collectors complete their collections. And Ebay makes it a lot more convenient. 

If you have a good buying strategy, are patient and persevere, you can back collect Boney Bunch pieces below current market value. Auctions are your best bet, particularly if you do your research on the piece's current value and you wait until the last few seconds to put in your high bid. It's actually fun. Have done it for years! 

Save yourself a lot of money by only collecting what you like and don't anticipate selling. Collectibles are no longer a good investment.

Lisa (who watches some areas of the collector's market closely, but for fun not profit)


----------



## ZombieHousewife

Ugh, my boney wedding car is marked delivered, but no where to be found, and the post office is closed now...anyone have experience with yankee customer service on issues like this, if the post office can't sort it out? super bummed :/


----------



## ozfest43

ZombieHousewife said:


> Ugh, my boney wedding car is marked delivered, but no where to be found, and the post office is closed now...anyone have experience with yankee customer service on issues like this, if the post office can't sort it out? super bummed :/


Is it coming from USPS or FedEx?


----------



## ZombieHousewife

ozfest43 said:


> Is it coming from USPS or FedEx?


Ha, fed ex originally, then delivered by usps, called fed ex and nothing they can do


----------



## ozfest43

Hmmmm, check with your local distribution center, they probably have it.


----------



## ZombieHousewife

ozfest43 said:


> Hmmmm, check with your local distribution center, they probably have it.


thank you


----------



## pinkie1205

Stay on top of the post office. I had the same thing happen to me and after calling and calling, they didn't even try to help me. Yankee might be nice enough to replace it.


----------



## myerman82

Went back to Yankee Candle tonight. If it wasn't for my favorite person working there I would give up on them completely. She wasn't there tonight but the two ladies who were there were extremely rude. I asked if the new catalog came in and she snapped at me saying it will be available Saturday. After telling her that I will definitely be there early she told me that I won't be able to get in until ten. Really!!!! Like I don't know know. The last two years I waited patiently outside the door and everyone inside knew me. Then she told me that other people will be here too to get in line behind them. (Her exact words) Finally I left and told her that I'm only getting the ones that I really need in the morning and will get the rest when my friend comes in to work that night. The best part is when I was walking out the store she picked up a random candle and said I should buy it to hold me over until Saturday.


----------



## Guest

myerman82 said:


> Went back to Yankee Candle tonight. If it wasn't for my favorite person working there I would give up on them completely. She wasn't there tonight but the two ladies who were there were extremely rude. I asked if the new catalog came in and she snapped at me saying it will be available Saturday. After telling her that I will definitely be there early she told me that I won't be able to get in until ten. Really!!!! Like I don't know know. The last two years I waited patiently outside the door and everyone inside knew me. Then she told me that other people will be here too to get in line behind them. (Her exact words) Finally I left and told her that I'm only getting the ones that I really need in the morning and will get the rest when my friend comes in to work that night. The best part is when I was walking out the store she picked up a random candle and said I should buy it to hold me over until Saturday.


ugh! Really! You'd think that if they were going to try to foist a candle on you, they'd at least try to be semi-nice during your visit to their store!

I always want to be really sarcastic and say something like "Oh? Can't get in until 10? Well, me and Mr. Hammer will just see about that!"

They'd probably call 911 and ban me from the store...oh well, at least you can show up and get your Boneys. Be real demanding if you can!


----------



## myerman82

It just feels weird that the last few years I was welcomed and everyone knew me from always going there. Now they have a new manager (I guess that was her) and a new sales lady that acts rude. I am hoping that some familiar faces are working Saturday morning. I already know I'm going to have a hard time combining coupons so that's out of the question. I might be better off getting the Boney's I really want online.


----------



## pinkie1205

I work at a restaurant and when I come across a nasty employee some place else, I always report it. I also go above their head and just contact corporate as well. I do the same thing if I get good service  

Those surveys that some stores ask you to fill out mean a lot!


----------



## Kitty

ninababy100109 said:


> Good stuff myerman, thanks! I think my store might be one of the busier ones since it is in a very popular mall. I was thinking of going to the one in Boston at Faneuil Hall, but it is very small, and like I said, I know and love the associates at my local store. I actually originally considered planning a trip to the flagship store in South Deerfield for the release. Thought that might be really cool and maybe they'd have something unique. But it's like a 2-hour drive, and I really want to be in my comfort zone for boney day! Ha! Maybe another time...


The YC South Deerfield flagship will carry items that the local stores do not have! I wish I could go!

Check your store hours, my area store will open at 9 am!


----------



## grandma lise

myerman82 said:


> Went back to Yankee Candle tonight. If it wasn't for my favorite person working there I would give up on them completely. She wasn't there tonight but the two ladies who were there were extremely rude. I asked if the new catalog came in and she snapped at me saying it will be available Saturday. After telling her that I will definitely be there early she told me that I won't be able to get in until ten. Really!!!! Like I don't know know. The last two years I waited patiently outside the door and everyone inside knew me. Then she told me that other people will be here too to get in line behind them. (Her exact words) Finally I left and told her that I'm only getting the ones that I really need in the morning and will get the rest when my friend comes in to work that night. The best part is when I was walking out the store she picked up a random candle and said I should buy it to hold me over until Saturday.


How awful... I encourage you to copy and paste this into an email to [email protected] with information identifying the store. They'll forward it to the appropriate department. 

I complained last night to Yankee Candle about withholding the catalogs until Saturday. They emailed an acknowledgement this morning. Based on that email and my conversation with our local store's staff tonight, Yankee Candle is holding back the catalogs because customers are calling and emailing to complain about not being able to order the product until Thursday. What I don't understand is why this is more of a problem this year than previous years. 

I think this problem can be easily addressed by stating clearly in the catalog, on their website, and on their order phone line when the Boney Bunch will be available to order by phone and online and when it will be available to purchase in the stores. They'll always receive complaints from customers, but this would hopefully reduce and/or lessen the intensity of the complaints. 

In a sense, I think they've created the current problems they're having by making the customer so desperate for information, ANY information. It's literally crazy making!

All that said...snicker...I got a bit of sneak peak tonight. The submarine is so fun. I can hardly wait until Saturday!

Lisa


----------



## myerman82

I actually just got done putting out my Boney Bunches tonight. They look great in the glass cases. I will have to do some moving around with some of them once the new pieces come in but it really gives off that Halloween feeling in my living room now.


----------



## myerman82

Lucky you to get a sneak peak. I know if my friend was working tonight I would have gotten a sneak peak. To bad the other employees are being...well not so nice. I do agree though about the holding back information. They basically posted pictures on Facebook early and got everyone excited and then nothing. Yes, we have the witch picture but if it wasn't for the catalog scans here we wouldn't know what anything looked like or prices.


----------



## ozfest43

myerman82 said:


> Lucky you to get a sneak peak. I know if my friend was working tonight I would have gotten a sneak peak. To bad the other employees are being...well not so nice. I do agree though about the holding back information. They basically posted pictures on Facebook early and got everyone excited and then nothing. Yes, we have the witch picture but if it wasn't for the catalog scans here we wouldn't know what anything looked like or prices.


I think it depends where you go, the store closest to me had some people who were very excited about it, and then a store up a little ways from me had some people who were less than interested in the mad rush they will probably have to deal with on Saturday. But I agree fully that the secrecy and lack of marketing for this has been really bad on Yankee Candles end.


----------



## brittany101

Well I spent last night thinking about how crappy it is for someone to be on ebay listing items for sell that is not even available yet so this morning I pulled up all the 2012 boney bunch pieces on ebay and reported every single one of them to ebay to have them pulled b/c they are presale items not available to the public yet and their ad's do not state they are presale so I look for them all to be pulled by lunch and I'll continue to check and report every new listing that appears before they are available to the public it's BS to try and make money off of people who do not know better just b/c they are collectors.


----------



## Hilda

myerman82 said:


> It just feels weird that the last few years I was welcomed and everyone knew me from always going there. Now they have a new manager (I guess that was her) and a new sales lady that acts rude. I am hoping that some familiar faces are working Saturday morning. I already know I'm going to have a hard time combining coupons so that's out of the question. I might be better off getting the Boney's I really want online.


That's such a sad story. I mean that. I know people suffer burnout ~ but this is their JOB. Yankee Candles are not a necessity in life... It's sort of a luxury item and sales people should be very gracious and make your visit enjoyable. The happier the customer is, the more money your store is going to make. 

Such a shame. I would email YC and let them know that you feel discouraged about that store. I'm serious. I'm not saying being mean. Just let them know how you feel.

I hope all your Boney Dreams come true this Saturday.


----------



## ninababy100109

Kitty said:


> The YC South Deerfield flagship will carry items that the local stores do not have! I wish I could go!
> 
> Check your store hours, my area store will open at 9 am!


Hi Kitty. Thanks for the info. I wish I could go to - I've never been and I hear it's amazing even if you're not a big YC fan, which we all are. However, I really don't feel like making that kind of trip that early in the morning, esp if I take my 3-year-old daughter with me (which I most likely will). And, like I said, I know and love the associates and manager at my local store. They always hook my wife and I up, and they are wonderful to my baby girl. So I think I'll stick with what I know best for this o so special day! 
I know they open at 10AM like most other stores. The mall its located in opens at 9AM tho. So I'll be there in the mall ready to go about 9! Ha! That's cool that your store opens an hour earlier. Should be fun! 
I can't believe I'm hearing of so many people having negative experiences with the YC associates. I shop in many different stores and YC has always been by far one of my faves because of how kind the workers are. Last year, as a matter of fact, one of the girls asked me if I had the organ player - which I didn't. Next time I went the store she had a gift bag with it wrapped in tissue inside! She had taken it from her own personal collection (she had two) and given it to me! How nice is that!


----------



## ninababy100109

brittany101 said:


> Well I spent last night thinking about how crappy it is for someone to be on ebay listing items for sell that is not even available yet so this morning I pulled up all the 2012 boney bunch pieces on ebay and reported every single one of them to ebay to have them pulled b/c they are presale items not available to the public yet and their ad's do not state they are presale so I look for them all to be pulled by lunch and I'll continue to check and report every new listing that appears before they are available to the public it's BS to try and make money off of people who do not know better just b/c they are collectors.


Ha! Awesome! I was thinking of doing the same. But I didn't want to make a big issue out of it. But you are right Brittany. I do not begrudge anyone of trying to make some extra money. In fact, like I stated in a previous post, I just recently sold a pair of rare sneakers on ebay for 500 (which will allow me to add nicely to my boney collection come sat, ha!). But it really isn't honest and forthright, or ethical for that matter, to be selling items that are not even in your possession. At least make it very clear that this is a presale and the item SHOULD be available for shipment com "X" date.


----------



## sanura03

Boneys are online! Gogogo!!
And once again you have to click on 'candle accessories' and then the different sub categories, like votive holder, etc!


----------



## sanura03

Well, you can also search 'Boney' this time lol. And the Jar Topper and the rereleases aren't up but every other Boney is. And not all of the other Halloween stuff is up yet.


----------



## sanura03

And... I LOVE this!
http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/black-cats/1260575
But like someone said, it appears the cat accessories are running behind =(
I just hope they actually show up eventually and don't disappear like the Merry Moose did!


----------



## sanura03

Aaaand, (last post for now, I promise,) my cart automatically had a 15 off 45 promo code entered EP1545 hopefully it works for you guys too!


----------



## Guest

sanura03 said:


> Aaaand, (last post for now, I promise,) my cart automatically had a 15 off 45 promo code entered EP1545 hopefully it works for you guys too!



YAY! Free shipping too!


----------



## Guest

Search under "Witches Spell" and "haunted house" and "pumpkin" for more Halloween items, too!


----------



## sanura03

hollow said:


> YAY! Free shipping too!


I still have to pay $10 for apo/fpo but with the $15 off coupon at least I get something off! I was pleasantly surprised to see that


----------



## sanura03

And I think this:
http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/pumpkin-potion/1257918
Might be their limited candle for the year? Last year I think it was spiced pumpkin with a special label.


----------



## Guest

sanura03 said:


> And I think this:
> http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/pumpkin-potion/1257918
> Might be their limited candle for the year? Last year I think it was spiced pumpkin with a special label.


It looks wonderful! I REALLY need to stop looking at online Halloween items, tho, because I need it ALL!


----------



## brittany101

if you type boney bunch it comes up just not the bowl or jar topper


----------



## Hilda

Ohhhhhh Pumpkin Potion... new candle? NOW you are talking!


----------



## sanura03

brittany101 said:


> if you type boney bunch it comes up just not the bowl or jar topper


A couple of people said that they talked to customer service and the bowl is going to be in-store only


----------



## Macabre Marie

I've always had to work during the preview party so this will be my first year attending! Do you guys think I should get the popular boneys online before they sell out, or do you think I will have a chance to get all the ones I want if I go early to the store ? :/


----------



## wickedwillingwench

this is JUST what i have been hoping for as we will be traveling Saturday. Now i will have something to come home for!! Yea!!


----------



## Boneybunchlove

Thank you thank you Sanura03!!!! I appreciate the heads up


----------



## Boneybunchlove

Hello all,

I have a question...if I order some pieces online but am not happy with the quality..can I return them at the store or do I have to ship back? Thanks in advance


----------



## wickedwillingwench

btw, thank you, Sanura! Thank you, thank you, thank you!


----------



## sanura03

Boneybunchlove said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I have a question...if I order some pieces online but am not happy with the quality..can I return them at the store or do I have to ship back? Thanks in advance


You should be able to return them in store. If they take old half burned candles from who-knows-where, I would think they'd take back the boneys. But they are changing a lot of policies, so you might call ahead to be sure.


----------



## sanura03

wickedwillingwench said:


> btw, thank you, Sanura! Thank you, thank you, thank you!


You guys are welcome! I was so excited to spread the news


----------



## Boneybunchlove

Great, thanks


----------



## ninababy100109

Macabre Marie said:


> I've always had to work during the preview party so this will be my first year attending! Do you guys think I should get the popular boneys online before they sell out, or do you think I will have a chance to get all the ones I want if I go early to the store ? :/


Marie, I was just thinking the same thing. I am so looking forward to the preview party, and I want to hold off until sat on buying any because I want to experience the joy of taking them home that same day. But i'm thinking i should grab a few of what I think will be the most popular ones online right now. Anyone have any suggestions? Plus if I can only use one coupon in-store, I should prob use one online now...


----------



## ozfest43

I just ordered 8 of them online, but will save the rest for when I go to the preview party. I just wanted to make sure that I wasn't going to get shafted by a re-seller going in buying up the whole lot of hard to find ones. I think the other ones I left off are more than likely going to be there. Also, the coupon EP1545 does work for $15 off.


----------



## sanura03

Looking at the larger image of the Pumpkin Potion candle, it says Vanilla Pumpkin in parenthesis, so that's the scent, only with a cute label.


----------



## zombies_everywhere!

yaaay so excited. i wasnt sure that i could definitely make it to a preview party, so this is perfect! im gonna order the pieces that i really want online. then if i can make it to the preview party, then ill try to pick up the old pieces since they're not online. too bad they don't have the halloween stuff yet on there so i could just place one order. oh wells. excited for the boneys!


----------



## sanura03

zombies_everywhere! said:


> yaaay so excited. i wasnt sure that i could definitely make it to a preview party, so this is perfect! im gonna order the pieces that i really want online. then if i can make it to the preview party, then ill try to pick up the old pieces since they're not online. too bad they don't have the halloween stuff yet on there so i could just place one order. oh wells. excited for the boneys!


A lot of the stuff is up, it's just buried right now, also try searching for 'haunted' 'skeleton' 'pumpkin' 'spider' and 'witch.' Also, 'cat' but they're running behind on those. Some of the stuff isn't up yet though.
Also, all but the proposal piece of the re-releases were supposed to be online only so they (probably) won't be in the store. I'm not sure what's holding those up online.


----------



## brittany101

just tried calling the YC 800 # to order jar topper and bowl and they said they are not available today but will be available tomorrow


----------



## brittany101

oh and I had a coupon as well automaticly added the code was PWP12 for $15 off $45


----------



## grandma lise

ozfest43 said:


> I just ordered 8 of them online, but will save the rest for when I go to the preview party. I just wanted to make sure that I wasn't going to get shafted by a re-seller going in buying up the whole lot of hard to find ones. I think the other ones I left off are more than likely going to be there. Also, the coupon EP1545 does work for $15 off.


Thanks ozfest43. The code worked. Ordered three pieces. Will buy the rest on Saturday to support our local store! 

Happy ordering everyone!

Lisa


----------



## zombies_everywhere!

sanura03 said:


> A lot of the stuff is up, it's just buried right now, also try searching for 'haunted' 'skeleton' 'pumpkin' 'spider' and 'witch.' Also, 'cat' but they're running behind on those. Some of the stuff isn't up yet though.
> Also, all but the proposal piece of the re-releases were supposed to be online only so they (probably) won't be in the store. I'm not sure what's holding those up online.


haha right after i posted i started discovering the other items once i broadened my search past 'halloween' lol. but thank you so much for all the information. ive been hearing more pieces tomorrow, so maybe the re releases will be up then? we shall see. maybe ill wait to order until tomorrow. thanks again!


----------



## ozfest43

brittany101 said:


> just tried calling the YC 800 # to order jar topper and bowl and they said they are not available today but will be available tomorrow


Did you also ask them if this was permanent this time and they won't be taking them down at midnight? lol. It doesn't surprise me they will be putting up more tomorrow, they will probably have all the re-releases up there to go along with some of the new 2012 pieces.


----------



## ozfest43

grandma lise said:


> Thanks ozfest43. The code worked. Ordered three pieces. Will buy the rest on Saturday to support our local store!
> 
> Happy ordering everyone!
> 
> Lisa


No problem. I saw it posted originally by another member of the board, so I figured I'd re-post it for everyone in case anyone missed it. If you have 2-3 people with you going on Saturday you will end up saving more money using that $15 off coupon code online and then using the $10 off coupons in store.


----------



## BoNeYbRiT715

zombies_everywhere! said:


> yaaay so excited. i wasnt sure that i could definitely make it to a preview party, so this is perfect! im gonna order the pieces that i really want online. then if i can make it to the preview party, then ill try to pick up the old pieces since they're not online. too bad they don't have the halloween stuff yet on there so i could just place one order. oh wells. excited for the boneys!


Zombies , just making sure you're aware that the re-release pieces will only be available online, not in store. The only piece of the re-released ones to be available in stores will be the proposal couple. This is according to the scanned in cataolog Hilda put up (I repasted it here so you can see). It takes some eye straining, but you can make out the print underneath the proposal couple states "available in store & online for a limited time", while the print under the other 4 re-releases states "available only at yankeecandle.com for a limited time". So keep an eye out online for the re-releases to come back! It could be any time between now and Saturday.


----------



## BoNeYbRiT715

ozfest43 said:


> No problem. I saw it posted originally by another member of the board, so I figured I'd re-post it for everyone in case anyone missed it. If you have 2-3 people with you going on Saturday you will end up saving more money using that $15 off coupon code online and then using the $10 off coupons in store.


This is definitely my dilemma, ozfest. I put on my math hat and did some calculations, and I will save the absolute most money by going to 2 (possibly 3) different stores on Saturday and taking my husband with me, for a total of 4 (possibly 5) transactions using a $10 off $25 cpn for each transaction. What's really adding to my headache is that I also want a jar candle and 2 of the non-Boney accessories!! It's super tempting to order online right now, but I have to do what's most gentle on my wallet. My city's NFL single-game tickets went on sale this morning, and I just spent an ungodly amount on them as well. Not a good week for my wallet at all. Two things I love dearly, Boneys and football, all for grabs at the same time. *sigh*


----------



## myerman82

Thank you for the heads up on the Boneys being listed on Yankee candle. I went ahead and grabbed the cat, the buggy, and the moving bat cemetery. Those were the ones I was worried about being sold early. With the $15 dollars off it basically paid for the shipping, I guess. I still need another cat for a friend but I will try my luck on saturday and hopefully no one is camped out very early. At least I can shop for all the other boneys I want knowing that these are on their way.


----------



## myerman82

Now just waiting for the Car and Organ Player to go on sale


----------



## brittany101

ozfest43 said:


> Did you also ask them if this was permanent this time and they won't be taking them down at midnight? lol. It doesn't surprise me they will be putting up more tomorrow, they will probably have all the re-releases up there to go along with some of the new 2012 pieces.


I didn't ask sorry but normally they are up the Thursday before so I don't look for them to take them down. It was nice of them to throw in the $15 off $45 code I guess they heard everyone complaining.


----------



## Countess Dracula

myerman82 said:


> Thank you for the heads up on the Boneys being listed on Yankee candle. I went ahead and grabbed the cat, the buggy, and the moving bat cemetery. Those were the ones I was worried about being sold early.


I bought the same ones as well plus bonesy the dog play dead ( I just love him. ). I was really looking forward to the cat and the buggy. So glad I was able to get them. Also, the moving bat cemetery is awesome looking. Missed out on one of those a couple of years ago and definitely did not want to miss out this time. So shopping Saturday will be a little less "pressurized". I know my hubby is really looking forward to getting up early on Saturday and trekking to the mall LOL  BUT he's a good hubby and knows how much I love Halloween and all thing Halloweenish


----------



## myerman82

Back in 2009 money was a little tight (when isn't it when it comes to this stuff LOL) so I had to pass on that cemetery. I'm glad I was able to get it. I'm sure it wasn't going to be the first thing to fly off the shelves on Saturday but I didn't want to take any chances. Once scalpers find out the prices they are going for on ebay you never know. I am really carious to see if the cat is as limited as Bonesy was last year. I also feel less "pressurized" about Saturday now. Just not as happy since my friend isn't working the preview party and she always makes it so much more fun. I got a preview of the employees working that morning and I'm not too happy. LOL I hope they at least take their happy pills that morning.


----------



## ozfest43

myerman82 said:


> Back in 2009 money was a little tight (when isn't it when it comes to this stuff LOL) so I had to pass on that cemetery. I'm glad I was able to get it. I'm sure it wasn't going to be the first thing to fly off the shelves on Saturday but I didn't want to take any chances. Once scalpers find out the prices they are going for on ebay you never know. I am really carious to see if the cat is as limited as Bonesy was last year. I also feel less "pressurized" about Saturday now. Just not as happy since my friend isn't working the preview party and she always makes it so much more fun. I got a preview of the employees working that morning and I'm not too happy. LOL I hope they at least take their happy pills that morning.


I'm with you on not feeling so pressurized now about Saturday. I was feeling a bit anxious for that day with anticipation that some of the pieces I wanted were not going to be there. So hopefully the ones that we didn't order online today will be available in-store Saturday.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

i can't wait for them to put the rest online! i want the dead in the water and the proposal...realllll bad...


----------



## myerman82

sanura03 said:


> And... I LOVE this!
> http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/black-cats/1260575
> But like someone said, it appears the cat accessories are running behind =(
> I just hope they actually show up eventually and don't disappear like the Merry Moose did!


My friend told me they are running a week behind. However, you will be able to order it on Saturday and they will ship it to your store for free.


----------



## samhainschimera

I bought my 4 must-haves - the witch, play dead Bonesy, the baby carriage and wagon. I'm going to the preview party to check out the ones I'm on the fence about and pick up a couple candles! I buy a Witches' Brew every year, I have ones for the last 8 years.


----------



## Maverick9911

Oh my, this site is amazing. I went on a random Boney Bunch news search on Google and came across this magnificent page just in time to see the tips about the new pieces being available online. Thank you so, so much to the diligent members whom were so generous to share this information. 

This will be my third year collecting and while there aren't many I really wanted in 2012 (the submarine, wagon and cat pieces mostly), I can't wait for Saturday. Last year I went to my first Preview Party expecting to see a mad rush of people and there were just three, including myself. Thankfully I was able to order the pieces I really wanted today while saving some of the others for the weekend, particularly the ferry boat to which I am currently indifferent. 

I'm anxious to see what, if any, giveaways or secrets are in store for us and I definitely want to get the organ player. I missed out last week because I was recovering from a nasty case of post-Bar Exam exhaustion, so I didn't get to see the early blip on the website. I am curious, though, is the $15 off $45 coupon an online code only or is there a corresponding print version?

I keep these out year round because Halloween is never just a seasonal thing for me. It's not only my favorite holiday, it's my birthday too


----------



## wickedwillingwench

welcome, maverick. just so ya know...this is a BAAAAD place for your wallet....so many awesome finds are posted that you'll HAVE to have.


----------



## ozfest43

wickedwillingwench said:


> welcome, maverick. just so ya know...this is a BAAAAD place for your wallet....so many awesome finds are posted that you'll HAVE to have.


That's the truth! lol.


----------



## Hilda

Welcome to HF Maverick!!!! If you like Halloween... You have come to the right place!!!


----------



## ThAnswr

I hope the "sold out" on the Black Cat tart warmer and votive holder is a mistake. 

I would hate to think Yankee Candle let the scalpers buy them all up so they can resell them.


----------



## Maverick9911

wickedwillingwench said:


> welcome, maverick. just so ya know...this is a BAAAAD place for your wallet....so many awesome finds are posted that you'll HAVE to have.


It happens all the time. I pick out "just a few" and then when I see them in the store, I fold like a house of cards. I've done it with the pumpkin wagon, the chainsaw wielder, the couple in the bed. I nitpick the images online, see them in the store and before I know it I am flustered because I am running out of space. This year if it's not the ferry, it will be the expanded Bonesy piece and the wedding car.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

i just told my slave i want a toe-pincher with display shelves to put my boneys in.


----------



## myerman82

ThAnswr said:


> I hope the "sold out" on the Black Cat tart warmer and votive holder is a mistake.
> 
> I would hate to think Yankee Candle let the scalpers buy them all up so they can resell them.


They are not, they just haven't come in yet.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

am i the only one who doesn't like the baby buggy? Maybe coz i'm old and past the baby stage of life but it just doesn't appeal to me. Of course, maybe the hearse DOES for the same reason.

It really reminds me of the hearse at the Haunted Mansion in Disneyworld.


----------



## ozfest43

wickedwillingwench said:


> am i the only one who doesn't like the baby buggy? Maybe coz i'm old and past the baby stage of life but it just doesn't appeal to me. Of course, maybe the hearse DOES for the same reason.
> 
> It really reminds me of the hearse at the Haunted Mansion in Disneyworld.



I'm not a huge fan of it either, but I got it because I'm afraid that I'm not going to be able to find it in the future if I wanted to add on to the collection. It's tough enough trying to catch up on the 2008-2010 collection, so I figured mine as well pay retail before having to pay online ebay prices.


----------



## ozfest43

Just got the Boney Organ in the mail today!


----------



## Kitty

Source says cats are not in stores, on back order!


----------



## grandma lise

ozfest43 said:


> Just got the Boney Organ in the mail today!


Oh, yea! Glad to see the quality's good too. Nice piece! 

Lisa


----------



## CCdalek

ozfest43 said:


> Just got the Boney Organ in the mail today!


Nice, I just received mine today too. I decided not to take off most of the packaging until it's closer to Halloween. I was really surprised when I saw they had it on the website again; I wonder if they had a few remaining from 2009.


----------



## ThAnswr

myerman82 said:


> They are not, they just haven't come in yet.


Thank you. Had me worried for a moment because I really like that collection.


----------



## JeremyD

How did you already order this online?


----------



## Boneybunchlove

Kitty said:


> Source says cats are not in stores, on back order!


Are you talking about the black cats?


----------



## ozfest43

CCdalek said:


> ozfest43 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just got the Boney Organ in the mail today!
> 
> 
> 
> Nice, I just received mine today too. I decided not to take off most of the packaging until it's closer to Halloween. I was really surprised when I saw they had it on the website again; I wonder if they had a few remaining from 2009.
Click to expand...

I think what distinguishes the originals from the ones they just re-released is the stamp underneath. The re-releases have a stamp with the year they came out, same as the original ones, but have "collectors edition" underneath. So they must have just reproduced them for this year on a limited scale.


----------



## Twirls827

Hi everyone, I'm a loyal boney bunch fan and wanted to join this fun thread


----------



## grandma lise

Here's a bunch of links to make navigating the Yankee Candle site a little easier tonight!

Note: the black cat items are not sold out, they're just not available yet...

Boney Bunch... http://www.yankeecandle.com/search?q=boney+bunch&commit=

Black Cats - (not shown is adorable black cat clinger)... http://www.yankeecandle.com/search?q=black+cat&commit=

Glass pumpkin tree and tealight holders... http://www.yankeecandle.com/search?q=glass+pumpkin&commit=&p=1

Flickering votive holders... http://www.yankeecandle.com/search?q=pumkin+patch+flickering&commit=

Pumpkin Jar Sleeve... http://www.yankeecandle.com/search?q=pumpkin+jar+sleeve&commit=

Haunted House Screen Tealight Holders, Jar Holder, Haunted House Double Hanging Tarts Warmer, and Flying Bat Cemetery Votive Holder (that features heat activated flying bats!)... http://www.yankeecandle.com/search?q=haunted+house&commit=

Spider Web... http://www.yankeecandle.com/search?q=spider+web&commit=

Witch's Hat and Boot, and a Cat, etc... http://www.yankeecandle.com/search?q=witch's+spell&commit=

Site should be easier to navigate tomorrow, by Saturday at the latest. The Haunted Mansion and Skeleton Crew Collection aren't online tonight, perhaps tomorrow.

Lisa


----------



## sanura03

Boneybunchlove said:


> Are you talking about the black cats?


Yes, all but the illumalid are marked as 'sold out' but they're running behind on production and should (hopefully!) be up later. Someone said they're behind by a week.


----------



## sanura03

Twirls827 said:


> Hi everyone, I'm a loyal boney bunch fan and wanted to join this fun thread


Hello fellow Boney fan!


----------



## Jack&Sally

Thought we would share a pic of our Boney Bunch collection...can't wait for Saturday!


----------



## grandma lise

Nice collection Jack&Sally!

Am really enjoying the detailing of some of the pieces this year. I just noticed tonight a face peaking out of a window under the driver's seat of the wagon. Check it out!

http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/boney-bunch/1257363

Lisa


----------



## Jack&Sally

That is so funny...I was just looking at this piece on Yankee Candle


----------



## Tiffany2

*Cats*

I called my local store and asked about the cats and they said they had them in. so im not sure if some stores have them and some dont.


----------



## Boneybunchlove

sanura03 said:


> Yes, all but the illumalid are marked as 'sold out' but they're running behind on production and should (hopefully!) be up later. Someone said they're behind by a week.


Thank you


----------



## myerman82

Tiffany2 said:


> I called my local store and asked about the cats and they said they had them in. so im not sure if some stores have them and some dont.


I'm glad your store was able to tell you that. At my store it's like one big secret about anything. The only thing they tell you is that everything will be out Saturday. If your lucky they they may be nice while saying it.


----------



## Kitty

Boneybunchlove said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I have a question...if I order some pieces online but am not happy with the quality..can I return them at the store or do I have to ship back? Thanks in advance


Which older pieces? I might need it!


----------



## girlwiththeghost

I'm planning on getting the Boney cat & dog, and the witch. I'm also debating if I want the pumpkin tealight tree holder, I feel like that would look really nice in my kitchen. Sadly, I'm on such tight of a budget, I may have to only get the cat & dog right now, and hope that the others don't sell out.


----------



## myerman82

Re-issues are back on Yankee candle website. Why is the bride and groom showing the 2009 piece when it says it's the 2010 piece?


----------



## sanura03

myerman82 said:


> Re-issues are back on Yankee candle website. Why is the bride and groom showing the 2009 piece when it says it's the 2010 piece?


Good eye! It was the 2010 piece pictured in the catalog and mentioned in the description, so I assume that's the one it's supposed to be. They need to change it ASAP to avoid some pissed customers.


----------



## myerman82

I got excited for a second but remembered that I didn't need to 2010 piece because I already have it. I looked at the catalog picture here and figured it was a mistake. If it was the 2009 piece I would have gladly got it.


----------



## myerman82

I did get the Organ Player and Limo. Total was $44.98 so I had to get something else for the discount. Decided to get another cat for my friend. I'm very happy I did not miss out on these re-issued pieces.


----------



## madame_mcspanky

I bought the dog, the cat, and the submarine. I can't wait to see the sub in person. It looks so cool. Did anyone else buy this piece?


----------



## sanura03

And on the piece that's supposed to be the 2010 proposal taper holder, they have a picture of the 2009 dancing couple taper holder. Really, Yankee Candle? Really?


----------



## Twirls827

Is the little black cat clinger up yet, I can't seem to find it. They also have a cute skeleton clinger too, I'm gonna pick that up along with the organ piece.


----------



## sanura03

Twirls827 said:


> Is the little black cat clinger up yet, I can't seem to find it. They also have a cute skeleton clinger too, I'm gonna pick that up along with the organ piece.


The black cat pieces are supposed to be delayed by a week or so.


----------



## Twirls827

Ohh darn, ok thanks so much


----------



## wickedwillingwench

well, i had never seen the dancing couple actually so i am glad to get them. I got the limo and dead in the water as well...used the coupon but had to pay shipping and tax (booo!). Still, I am happy to have them.


----------



## sanura03

wickedwillingwench said:


> well, i had never seen the dancing couple actually so i am glad to get them. I got the limo and dead in the water as well...used the coupon but had to pay shipping and tax (booo!). Still, I am happy to have them.


I don't think it's actually the dancing couple, the description and picture in the catalog are for the 2010 proposal couple so you might want to call CS to check which piece it actually is.


----------



## ninababy100109

Twirls827 said:


> Is the little black cat clinger up yet, I can't seem to find it. They also have a cute skeleton clinger too, I'm gonna pick that up along with the organ piece.


Hi Twirls. Love that little skeleton clinger. I also picked up two of them, along with the organ player and the skeleton crew skull-head jar holder - needed to make it to 45 in order to use the coupon and I wanted to wait til sat when i go the stor to buy the new boneys...


----------



## ninababy100109

sanura03 said:


> I don't think it's actually the dancing couple, the description and picture in the catalog are for the 2010 proposal couple so you might want to call CS to check which piece it actually is.


I cannot imagine they could have gotten this wrong. If they did there certainly will be some po'd customers. I wonder, however, if this is another re-issue that we were not made aware of...


----------



## wickedwillingwench

yeah, i would think so. I don't think i have the proposal (but i might have)...and i would like the dancers. I won't be upset either way but then i WILL have to ebay for the dancers if idon't get them.


----------



## sanura03

wickedwillingwench said:


> yeah, i would think so. I don't think i have the proposal (but i might have)...and i would like the dancers. I won't be upset either way but then i WILL have to ebay for the dancers if idon't get them.


I posted about it on their FB page and this is what they replied on there: " Hi Amanda, Thank you for the alert! We are fixing that mistake!" So I think it is supposed to be the 2010 cake couple and 2010 proposal piece, not the 09s.


----------



## MGOBLUENIK

Seeing all the pieces online is making Saturday seem like such a ways away! I can't wait to get the horse drawn hearse, I think that is probably my favorite piece this year! After seeing the pictures of the Creepy Crawlies spiderweb multi-votive and tart warmer, it looks like I'll definitely need those, along with my Boneys and the wine bottle votive holders...my poor, poor wallet! lol


----------



## myerman82

Their Halloween section is finally up too. I see three new candles that seems interesting. Pumpkin Potion, Toxic Tonic, and Black Cauldron Brew. Hopefully they will have those in stores so I can check them out.


----------



## sanura03

myerman82 said:


> Their Halloween section is finally up too. I see three new candles that seems interesting. Pumpkin Potion, Toxic Tonic, and Black Cauldron Brew. Hopefully they will have those in stores so I can check them out.


Pumpkin potion is vanilla pumpkin, black cauldron brew is black licorice and the toxic tonic is a swirl of vanilla pumpkin and granny smith, which sounds interesting 
I really like the labels on them.


----------



## ozfest43

I'm not sure if there is anything better than lighting up a pumpkin candle, popping in The Shining or some other classic horror movie, and then capping it off with a great Pumpkin Beer. Oh yeah, and it has to be at least 65 degrees outside and no humidity. Nothing takes you out of the Halloween mood than hot temperatures and high humidity.


----------



## myerman82

I have my Super Sweet Pumpkin going for the last week and it is one of my favorites. Smells great and nice throw. I went back to Yankee Candle to get my friend one and the (rude) lady told me there isn't such a thing as Super Sweet Pumpkin. A few days ago there was a whole display of them out and the were gone. I don't know if they sold out or maybe put them in back to make room for other stuff. Obviously, she made it seem like I was lying about this scent since I aid I had just bought one a few days ago. She was stern that there was no candle called Super Sweet Pumpkin and that I was talking about Pumpkin Spice and she knows what candles are in the store. Finally I spotting one on the shelf (last one in the store I think) and pretty much shut her up. LOL


----------



## ozfest43

myerman, I guess some people don't value having a job in this economy the way they treat their customers that essentially make sure they get paid and have that job in the first place.


----------



## myerman82

I really hope the Preview Party will change my mind about Yankee Candle. I have been going there for years so I'm not going to let one or two bad employees ruin that.


----------



## BoNeYbRiT715

MGOBLUENIK said:


> Seeing all the pieces online is making Saturday seem like such a ways away! I can't wait to get the horse drawn hearse, I think that is probably my favorite piece this year! After seeing the pictures of the Creepy Crawlies spiderweb multi-votive and tart warmer, it looks like I'll definitely need those, along with my Boneys and the wine bottle votive holders...my poor, poor wallet! lol


Hi mgobluenik, I agree about the Creepy Crawlies spiderweb stuff - I'm in love. I just found out via reading some posts on FB that those items are online or catalog order only, not in stores! I went to view the item description on Yankee's website to confirm this, and it does in fact say that, unfortunately. I was really bummed because now I'm going to have to order it online and wait for it! I was looking forward to getting to see it in person and bring it home Saturday. Just wanted to make sure you know about this too! 

....Yankee is doing a horrible job this year of clarifying what will be available where and when. Gee, maybe if they'd release the catalog, people would know...


----------



## myerman82

Releasing the catalog would be too easy. They rather do it at the Release Party so once people get it and go online to order the good stuff will be sold out. It kind of makes having the Halloween catalog pointless. Not a lot of people outside of us die hard fans know the stuff is on the website now. Once stuff starts to sell out Saturday in stores it will also sell out online. Yes, there may be other shipments later but it's really discouraging for some people to get a catalog in hand and see the item they wanted has already sold out.
While we are talking about the catalog again. I don't understand why they are saying it will be limited this year. They said that last year at the preview party and I was the first one at check out that day. I had to pretty much beg for one and I spent over $150 that day. What are they holding them for? Makes no sense to me. They better not pull that stunt on me again Saturday I'm going to be upset.


----------



## BoNeYbRiT715

What do you guys think about Dead Eye? He's such a cute little guy, but I can't decide if I want to actually buy him or not. I sort of have a feeling that if I see him in the store on Saturday I'm going to end up getting him. Did you guys buy him online?


----------



## myerman82

I think the light up eye is a neat it. Judging by the picture I passed on him but I really have to see him in store.


----------



## ozfest43

BoNeYbRiT715 said:


> What do you guys think about Dead Eye? He's such a cute little guy, but I can't decide if I want to actually buy him or not. I sort of have a feeling that if I see him in the store on Saturday I'm going to end up getting him. Did you guys buy him online?



He was near the top of my list as a "must have". I think he is pretty cool looking.


----------



## Twirls827

I love lil dead eye boney lol I think he's such a different character. I ordered him yesterday along with the baby carriage, cat and play dead. It just worries me because I read that alot of people are getting cancelled orders. It was mostly with the other collections and not the boney bunch but I still find that strange.


----------



## ozfest43

I've read the same thing, Twirls. Evidently there is some kind of production delay in those other figures, but I know the Boney Bunch is shipping out nicely for most others. Mine shipped out same day I ordered and will be here Monday. Now, whether or not those pieces will be absolutely perfect aesthetically remains to be seen.


----------



## Boneybunchlove

ozfest43 said:


> I've read the same thing, Twirls. Evidently there is some kind of production delay in those other figures, but I know the Boney Bunch is shipping out nicely for most others. Mine shipped out same day I ordered and will be here Monday. Now, whether or not those pieces will be absolutely perfect aesthetically remains to be seen.


Mine will be here monday as well....heres to hoping they are not missing eyes or mouths lol


----------



## Twirls827

I know, I hope they don't have any defects. I'm usually there with my mom looking for the most perfect pieces lol. When did ya'll place your orders? I haven't gotten a shipping confirmation email yet and I placed my orders yesterday, kinda makes me nervous


----------



## Boneybunchlove

I ordered mine yesterday and got the shipping conformation this morning.


----------



## Buzzard

I've been following this thread for a while now. Y'all are awesome! Thanks for the coupon code, the catalog previews and the heads up when Boney Bunch went live on the Yankee website! I finally pulled the trigger and placed an order online. I started collecting last year and I got the little bat and the bobbing for apples piece. I was given the Elvis piece as a gift. This year I ordered the witch, the dog, the cat, the baby, the sub and the dancing couple (supposed to be the proposal it seems). 

I have no Idea how Yankee will handle the mistake on that one piece but I ordered it anyway.....we shall see. Like some of you, I just hope that everything arrives looking good.

You know we're all crazy, right!?! LOL


----------



## grandma lise

Buzzard said:


> I've been following this thread for a while now. Y'all are awesome! Thanks for the coupon code, the catalog previews and the heads up when Boney Bunch went live on the Yankee website! I finally pulled the trigger and placed an order online. I started collecting last year and I got the little bat and the bobbing for apples piece. I was given the Elvis piece as a gift. This year I ordered the witch, the dog, the cat, the baby, the sub and the dancing couple (supposed to be the proposal it seems).
> 
> I have no Idea how Yankee will handle the mistake on that one piece but I ordered it anyway.....we shall see. Like some of you, I just hope that everything arrives looking good.
> 
> You know we're all crazy, right!?! LOL


The proposal is a taper holder too. It's a nicely detailed piece and one of my favorites in the bride and groom collection. Here's an Ebay listing that includes lots of close ups. In the back view, you see the detailing of the chair, in the front view, you see the spider ring! http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Boney-B...042?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a77deb07a

Lisa


----------



## myerman82

I ordered mine yesterday too and it still shows status as pending. I hope my order doesn't get cancelled. They shouldn't put these online if they aren't available.


----------



## msraparopi

*coupon codes*



ozfest43 said:


> I suppose there is still time for Yankee Candle to announce a new coupon, or some sort of deal you get when you buy Boney Bunch. But probably not, unfortunately.



The 2012 BB collection is available online currently @ Yankee Candle. Earlier today I used the code EP1545 it's $15 off of a $35 purchase or the code july12 it's a $10 off of a $25 purchase. Hope this helps someone!


----------



## myerman82

msraparopi said:


> The 2012 BB collection is available online currently @ Yankee Candle. Earlier today I used the code EP1545 it's $15 off of a $35 purchase or the code july12 it's a $10 off of a $25 purchase. Hope this helps someone!


I thought that code was $15 off $45


----------



## Countess Dracula

myerman82 said:


> I ordered mine yesterday too and it still shows status as pending. I hope my order doesn't get cancelled. They shouldn't put these online if they aren't available.



Same here. Ordered yesterday and status still shows as pending. I even called them this morning to verify something on my order and asked the girl, who was very nice, if my order would ship soon and she said "yes, it's all good". I hope so !!!


----------



## grandma lise

It is $15 off $45 purchase. I believe it's for online orders only because the only coupon I know of is the $10 off $25 purchase. Had it not been for you all, I wouldn't have had the code. Thanks so much for sharing the code again today!

Yesterday I ordered all three haunted house screen tea light holders. After I submitted my order, there was a mix up and they thought they didn't have the biggest one of the three in stock so they canceled that item and shipped the medium and small pieces yesterday. I got the cancelation email and called the number listed in the email as soon as I got off work to see how that affected my $15 off. To my surprise I was told that they prorated it so I at least got part of the discount. 

As it turned out, they did have the larger piece in stock so I bought it and they said they'd ship it today, not charge me shipping, and give me the rest of my discount. They were so helpful. I got all three pieces, the discount, and at no additional expense. That's excellent customer service!

Lisa


----------



## myerman82

Countess Dracula said:


> Same here. Ordered yesterday and status still shows as pending. I even called them this morning to verify something on my order and asked the girl, who was very nice, if my order would ship soon and she said "yes, it's all good". I hope so !!!


That's what I did too. I just called and she said it should be shipped within 24 to 48 hours. I'm glad I didn't pay for 2 or 3 day delivery. LOL I just want to make sure I'm getting the pieces so I don't have to worry about getting them Saturday.


----------



## grandma lise

myerman82 said:


> That's what I did too. I just called and she said it should be shipped within 24 to 48 hours. I'm glad I didn't pay for 2 or 3 day delivery. LOL I just want to make sure I'm getting the pieces so I don't have to worry about getting them Saturday.


Sounds like the first day didn't go very smoothly. Hopefully they found their groove today. With all the loyal followers and newly converted, perhaps part of the problem is having to deal with more and more Boney Bunch inventory each year. The Skeleton Crew is a lot of fun too. Most of the pieces are repeats which is nice because I'd like to get a few more pieces from this collection. I really like one of the new pieces, the skeleton jar clinger that someone else mentioned today...

http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/skeleton-crew/1262103

Lisa


----------



## ozfest43

This has probably been asked already on here, but for anyone that attended last year's preview party, what were some of the giveaways last year?


----------



## Mae

This is the first chance I've had to come back here since Sunday. I was so excited to get home from work and see that they are online, now I just have to wait for midnight and my paycheck to clear so I can order. I'm going to order the pieces I have to have and probably check out the party later on Saturday. Thanks for the discount code too!!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

the dancing couple is still the picture on the site...they can't be that worried about it.


----------



## grandma lise

ozfest43 said:


> This has probably been asked already on here, but for anyone that attended last year's preview party, what were some of the giveaways last year?


I did a search and found the YC press release and flier for last year's preview party. Here it is... http://www.prnewswire.com/news-rele...arty-featuring-the-boney-bunch-126656813.html I now recall everyone who made a purchase getting a small jar candle - (I got two because I'm a "good" customer and they didn't think they'd be able to give them all away). The store staff dressed up too. They plan to do the same this year. 

In 2010, I played the mystery game and must have had the right answer because I won a $25 gift card. I'm really curious as to the give aways between 10 a.m. - noon and plan to stay the full two hours!

Lisa


----------



## Mae

ozfest43 said:


> This has probably been asked already on here, but for anyone that attended last year's preview party, what were some of the giveaways last year?


I remember last year getting a small candle just because I bought something and my mom won a $25 gift card in the raffle


----------



## grandma lise

wickedwillingwench said:


> the dancing couple is still the picture on the site...they can't be that worried about it.


I too was surprised "The Proposal/Dancing Couple" listing hadn't been corrected and updated yet, but then I remembered that where I work, they only update the website once or perhaps twice a day. Perhaps ordering is affected if they "roll" the site during the peak ordering hours.

For those who don't yet know, one of the anniversary pieces available for order is wrongly listed and shown as the "Dancing Couple". It was a mistake that will be corrected by tomorrow. Anyone ordering that piece will receive "The Proposal" as shown in the catalog (that most people won't have in hand until Saturday).

Lisa


----------



## Twirls827

ozfest43 said:


> This has probably been asked already on here, but for anyone that attended last year's preview party, what were some of the giveaways last year?


The sm jar was last years gift at my local yankee too. I hope they do something similar this yr also. My dad won the 2010 mystery manor grand prize for a $100 gift card which we promptly spent lol and last yr my husband won a contest where he had to guess the correct amount of gumballs in a lg candle jar, and he came home with the candy and a lg candy corn candle lol. Last year they had small goodie bags with votives and candy and they had refreshments. I don't know about this party though cause alot of our nicer girls don't work there anymore. Does anyone's local yankee do the same sort of party?


----------



## Mae

Just placed my order online! I can't wait for the Boat Reaper, Play Dead, and Toasting Couple to get here!!


----------



## girlwiththeghost

As far as I know, at my YC store we were told that the "giveaways" were 20% off coupons :\


----------



## pinkie1205

20% off is better then nothing!

My mom said today she wasn't sure if she was going to go. I told her if she wanted the baby carriage she had to. I really hope she reconsiders because I probably won't go by myself.

The girl there today said that last year they had people lined up pretty early so I'm going to go around 9ish (pushing for like 8:45 though) and that they had a line out the door. I'm really hoping they have the baby carriages because she also said she thinks that one is going to be hard to get. I was planning on getting a lot of stuff but I think I'm only going to do the $10 off a $25 instead of getting the candy dish for $10 after spending $30. I just can't afford to do that this week. I saw some cool candy dishes at the dollar tree though..LOL

I really just want to go to have fun. I never do stuff like this so I'm hoping my mom goes as well. My boyfriend has to work (he hates crowds anyway) and his mom probably has to work too. I have a feeling I'm going to be let down anyway...ugh I hate being in a bad mood.


----------



## Boneybunchlove

pinkie1205 said:


> 20% off is better then nothing!
> 
> My mom said today she wasn't sure if she was going to go. I told her if she wanted the baby carriage she had to. I really hope she reconsiders because I probably won't go by myself.
> 
> The girl there today said that last year they had people lined up pretty early so I'm going to go around 9ish (pushing for like 8:45 though) and that they had a line out the door. I'm really hoping they have the baby carriages because she also said she thinks that one is going to be hard to get. I was planning on getting a lot of stuff but I think I'm only going to do the $10 off a $25 instead of getting the candy dish for $10 after spending $30. I just can't afford to do that this week. I saw some cool candy dishes at the dollar tree though..LOL
> 
> I really just want to go to have fun. I never do stuff like this so I'm hoping my mom goes as well. My boyfriend has to work (he hates crowds anyway) and his mom probably has to work too. I have a feeling I'm going to be let down anyway...ugh I hate being in a bad mood.


You should still go even if you have to go by yourself. Its alot of fun to see all the pieces and pick out the best for yourself. I'm going by myself and my husband is suppose to meet me there but we will see. Go you'll kick yourself if you don't lol.


----------



## grandma lise

girlwiththeghost said:


> As far as I know, at my YC store we were told that the "giveaways" were 20% off coupons :\


Hmm...if it's 20% off the entire purchase...$250 x 20% = $50 off... Knowing that, I can wait until the end of the party to make my purchases! 

Lisa


----------



## pinkie1205

Boneybunchlove said:


> You should still go even if you have to go by yourself. Its alot of fun to see all the pieces and pick out the best for yourself. I'm going by myself and my husband is suppose to meet me there but we will see. Go you'll kick yourself if you don't lol.


I know but the past couple of weekends I've had stuff planned and have been let down each time. When that happens, I just get put in a bad mood and don't feel like doing anything (probably pregnancy hormones). Sorry to go OT.


----------



## Mae

I hope it works out for you. I probably wouldn't go either if I had to go by myself. Too bad we couldn't go together!


----------



## grandma lise

Boneybunchlove said:


> You should still go even if you have to go by yourself. Its alot of fun to see all the pieces and pick out the best for yourself. I'm going by myself and my husband is suppose to meet me there but we will see. Go you'll kick yourself if you don't lol.


Pinkie1205, here's an idea...use the $10 off $25 or the $15 off $45 code to order the pieces you most want online - (shipping is _only_ $5) - before the party, then go to the party just for the fun of seeing the entire collection. I know $5 seems like a lot of money, but sometimes it's worth it for the peace of mind. 

If you wait until the day of the party, this would be my strategy for a store that has long line ups... Go directly to the pieces you most want, pick them up, then get a basket, then, if it's still an option, go through the process of picking the pieces that look the best. Remember, you have an advantage in that most people haven't seen the catalog yet.

Good luck, and if all else fails, know that someone on the forum likely will be able to help you out - (but keep in mind that the shipping will be more than $5). Some forum members here are near stores that don't get cleaned out the first day. I'm one of them.

Lisa


----------



## MGOBLUENIK

pinkie1205 said:


> 20% off is better then nothing!
> 
> My mom said today she wasn't sure if she was going to go. I told her if she wanted the baby carriage she had to. I really hope she reconsiders because I probably won't go by myself.
> 
> The girl there today said that last year they had people lined up pretty early so I'm going to go around 9ish (pushing for like 8:45 though) and that they had a line out the door. I'm really hoping they have the baby carriages because she also said she thinks that one is going to be hard to get. I was planning on getting a lot of stuff but I think I'm only going to do the $10 off a $25 instead of getting the candy dish for $10 after spending $30. I just can't afford to do that this week. I saw some cool candy dishes at the dollar tree though..LOL
> 
> I really just want to go to have fun. I never do stuff like this so I'm hoping my mom goes as well. My boyfriend has to work (he hates crowds anyway) and his mom probably has to work too. I have a feeling I'm going to be let down anyway...ugh I hate being in a bad mood.


Even if your mom doesn't go, I think you should still go! You'll be able to see all the pieces and being in the store all decorated and fall scented is sure to put a smile on your face and be enjoyable! Also, one of the things I love most is getting to talk to other collectors. You could meet some really cool people that share your passion for Halloween and Boneys! I've had great experiences chit chatting and sharing stories and info with strangers in the china department of Macys or in the housewares department of TJ Maxx because we were both buying Spode Christmas Tree china or Fiestaware.

Like Grandma Lise mentioned, not all stores are a mad rush of people camped out to swoop everything up. I went last year and arrived about 10 minutes before the store opened and there were only 2 other people waiting and they were a couple! Even after the store opened for the 15-20 minutes we were there only a handful of people (5-6) trickled through. The forum is also full of great members too that are always more than willing to help a fellow collector & Halloween lover. Last year Grandma Lise and I were able to help each other acquire pieces we wanted but couldn't get ourselves.

I'm getting more & more excited for Saturday morning! I've been really good about watching my spending the last few weeks so that I can splurge on Saturday!


----------



## witchy poo

I am so going this year. I got to have the witch and a few others


----------



## ninababy100109

MGOBLUENIK said:


> Even if your mom doesn't go, I think you should still go! You'll be able to see all the pieces and being in the store all decorated and fall scented is sure to put a smile on your face and be enjoyable! Also, one of the things I love most is getting to talk to other collectors. You could meet some really cool people that share your passion for Halloween and Boneys! I've had great experiences chit chatting and sharing stories and info with strangers in the china department of Macys or in the housewares department of TJ Maxx because we were both buying Spode Christmas Tree china or Fiestaware.
> 
> Like Grandma Lise mentioned, not all stores are a mad rush of people camped out to swoop everything up. I went last year and arrived about 10 minutes before the store opened and there were only 2 other people waiting and they were a couple! Even after the store opened for the 15-20 minutes we were there only a handful of people (5-6) trickled through. The forum is also full of great members too that are always more than willing to help a fellow collector & Halloween lover. Last year Grandma Lise and I were able to help each other acquire pieces we wanted but couldn't get ourselves.
> 
> I'm getting more & more excited for Saturday morning! I've been really good about watching my spending the last few weeks so that I can splurge on Saturday!


Reading your post just warmed my heart. I've been a collector for 3 years and did not know this forum existed. It truly has been a blast being able to share my excitement for Fall, Halloween, YC and the Boneys with all of you here. It's nice to feel connected with my fellow collectors. I just wanted to say that and also that I too shop at a local YC that is usually very well stocked...and it's only a couple of miles from my house. So should any of you guys find yourself missing out on a piece, let me know and I would be glad to help. Its the least I could do for the fun I've had here over the last couple months. That said....BRING IT ON - ONE MORE DAY!


----------



## Kitty

No info on any ornaments!

Anybody going to dress up?


----------



## sanura03

They FINALLY have the correct pictures up on the website. That only took a full day.


----------



## ozfest43

Good news, looks like the order I put in on Wednesday will be here tomorrow! Hopefully everyone gets their order a day earlier too!


----------



## myerman82

My two orders were shipped yesterday and on the truck to be delivered today


----------



## maxthedog

Had to finally register after finding this thread through a google search a few weeks ago. Thanks everybody for all of the information, was able to get a few pieces that were put up early last week, as well as a bunch on the site this week before we attend tomorrow. We started collecting the bunch last year. Unfortunately we missed out on the one we really wanted, bonesy the dog. I had won an ebay auction for him, but the seller apparently forgot they had it listed and never mailed after payment. Ebay returned my money, but no dog. So this year we are making sure we get the ones we want haha. Thanks again everyone!


----------



## witchy poo

I was planning to go to the event I just got called into work Sat. I love my job but GRRRRR. The good news is that my fantastic husband said he will go for me   I just need to make him a list. Thats easy I want them all, LOL. I did not get to go last year either, what kind of stuff do they give away?


----------



## ozfest43

maxthedog said:


> Had to finally register after finding this thread through a google search a few weeks ago. Thanks everybody for all of the information, was able to get a few pieces that were put up early last week, as well as a bunch on the site this week before we attend tomorrow. We started collecting the bunch last year. Unfortunately we missed out on the one we really wanted, bonesy the dog. I had won an ebay auction for him, but the seller apparently forgot they had it listed and never mailed after payment. Ebay returned my money, but no dog. So this year we are making sure we get the ones we want haha. Thanks again everyone!



Welcome to the forum! I've been on here for about 2 months now and I've gained a wealth of knowledge from these people. Hope you get all the Boney Bunch figures that you want!


----------



## sublimesting

*Witche's Cauldron Candle*

So, is the Witche;s Cauldron scented candle only avaialble on line and in jars?!?!! If so this is pretty dissappointed as I don't do jars as they are prohibitively expensive to me and I don't burn candles at home but rather I melt them. Plus I was looking forward to getting this scent tomoorow.


----------



## grandma lise

​On my list is everything but Dead Eye Tea Light Holder, Hanging Double Tarts Warmer, and Dead From the Neck Up Votive Holder. Wanna bet I'll get them too tomorrow?! Thankfully, I have all the anniversary pieces. Have no information on what if anything will be available tomorrow that's not already known...but we'll soon see! 

Here's the link to the $10 off $25 purchase coupon through Sunday, August 5th  ...

http://www.yankeecandle.com/assets/email/jul14/coupon_JULY12.html​
Going to distract myself with other activities today!

Lisa


----------



## witchy poo

Somewhere I saw a coupon or something that if you spend $30 you can get the candy bowl for $10. Anyone remember seeing this?


----------



## sanura03

sublimesting said:


> So, is the Witche;s Cauldron scented candle only avaialble on line and in jars?!?!! If so this is pretty dissappointed as I don't do jars as they are prohibitively expensive to me and I don't burn candles at home but rather I melt them. Plus I was looking forward to getting this scent tomoorow.


Usually besides witches brew and candy corn the Halloween candles are only available in medium jar candles. I usually only do tarts as well, but I do like the labels on the Halloween jars.


----------



## sanura03

witchy poo said:


> Somewhere I saw a coupon or something that if you spend $30 you can get the candy bowl for $10. Anyone remember seeing this?


You shouldn't need a coupon for that one, just a promotion they're doing in the stores.


----------



## grandma lise

sublimesting said:


> So, is the Witche;s Cauldron scented candle only avaialble on line and in jars?!?!! If so this is pretty dissappointed as I don't do jars as they are prohibitively expensive to me and I don't burn candles at home but rather I melt them. Plus I was looking forward to getting this scent tomoorow.


Interesting... here's the link... http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/black-cauldron-brew/1257919 It's not in the catalog. Oh dear...it states that it is a web exclusive. How disappointing... Have you had this fragrance before?

Looks like there's two candles with the black licorice scent this year, but they're different. Black Cauldron Brew is a black licorice, anise, and cloves fragrance; the Limited Edition Happy Halloween Jar Candle with or without the Black Cat Illuma-Lid is a black licorice fragrance - (it's in the catalog, but I can't find it on the YC website this morning). 

It sounds interesting... I've yet to find a black jar candle fragrance that I like...

Lisa


----------



## MGOBLUENIK

witchy poo said:


> Somewhere I saw a coupon or something that if you spend $30 you can get the candy bowl for $10. Anyone remember seeing this?


You won't need a coupon to get the candy dish for $10, it will automatically ring up $10, as long as your purchase totals $30+. 



grandma lise said:


> ​On my list is everything but Dead Eye Tea Light Holder, Hanging Double Tarts Warmer, and Dead From the Neck Up Votive Holder. Wanna bet I'll get them too tomorrow?! Thankfully, I have all the anniversary pieces. Have no information on what if anything will be available tomorrow that's not already known...but we'll soon see!
> 
> Here's the link to the $10 off $25 purchase coupon through Sunday, August 5th  ...
> 
> http://www.yankeecandle.com/assets/email/jul14/coupon_JULY12.html​
> Going to distract myself with other activities today!
> 
> Lisa


I think sticking to my list will be hard as well, hopefully not too many more things try to jump into my basket! The more I see the double hanging tart burner, the more I like it! The YC FB page posted the high res pics from the catalog and he looks like a pretty impressive piece, esp size wise. I think he would make a great centerpiece in a collection. I might wait on him though, I don't think he'll sell out real quick.



sublimesting said:


> So, is the Witche;s Cauldron scented candle only avaialble on line and in jars?!?!! If so this is pretty dissappointed as I don't do jars as they are prohibitively expensive to me and I don't burn candles at home but rather I melt them. Plus I was looking forward to getting this scent tomoorow.


The YC website does say that the Black Cauldron Brew is a web exclusive. I don't think they usually do the limited Halloween scents outside of jars, it's usually just the candy corn and witches brew that they bring back each year, that come in tea lights, votives and tarts.


----------



## sublimesting

They used to do the Halloween exclusives in votives. I have never bought jars before. One of my all time favorites was Black Cat - Licorice from about 8 or 9 years ago. trick Or Treat and Halloween used to come in votives too. Bu then they started being more simple in their votive offerings....Candy Corn wasn't even offered for a time, then it cam eback and has been a staple with Witch's Brew annually. BUT there is usually a third part to their trilogy (Cider Webs, Boo Nilla, etc.) This year it looks like only 2.

Sucks cause my limit to spend was $25 on candles and this will all have to go to the jar.


----------



## myerman82

My order came in today. So excited!!!!


----------



## Guest

myerman82 said:


> My order came in today. So excited!!!!



OMG how do you like it!? I am so excited for you!


----------



## ozfest43

myerman82 said:


> My order came in today. So excited!!!!



I hope it doesn't happen to you but let us know if you have any defects or anything like that, because I think a lot of people, like myself, are worried about that getting it in the mail.


----------



## myerman82

I won't be home for a few hours but my Neighbor got the packages from my front door for me. I will let you know as soon as I get home.


----------



## Twirls827

myerman82 said:


> My order came in today. So excited!!!!


Yay so awesome, I'm excited too cause i finally got my three order shipping confirmation emails. I was alittle worried cause everyone had already gotten theirs


----------



## Countess Dracula

Twirls827 said:


> Yay so awesome, I'm excited too cause i finally got my three order shipping confirmation emails. I was alittle worried cause everyone had already gotten theirs



I also got my shipping confirmation email today ... it shipped yesterday. I am not too worried about defects. I often order from YC online and have never had a broken or defective item yet. Of course there is always a first time but I am not expecting it this time either. They do a wonderful job shipping their items AND for only $5.00 too


----------



## ozfest43

Countess Dracula said:


> I also got my shipping confirmation email today ... it shipped yesterday. I am not too worried about defects. I often order from YC online and have never had a broken or defective item yet. Of course there is always a first time but I am not expecting it this time either. They do a wonderful job shipping their items AND for only $5.00 too


That's very true. I ordered one of the re-releases last week and it was my first time ordering from YC, and they did do a very good job of making sure there was plenty of packing material inside of it.


----------



## Tiffany2

So which boney do you think will sell out this year? I was thinking the baby carriage but im not sure. Also I am torn between getting the flying witch or the toasting couple, what do you guys think? Need some help.


----------



## Kitty

Tiffany2 said:


> So which boney do you think will sell out this year? I was thinking the baby carriage but im not sure. Also I am torn between getting the flying witch or the toasting couple, what do you guys think? Need some help.


2008 baby carriage with mother Hilda sold out fast! Flying witch & submarine will sell fast, too! The black cats are not in stock & coming in later
I plan on getting all BB pieces this year. 
Remember if you do not get what you want there is also Ebay for much high cost!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Kitty said:


> 2008 baby carriage with mother Hilda sold out fast! Flying witch & submarine will sell fast, too! The black cats are not in stock & coming in later
> I plan on getting all BB pieces this year.
> Remember if you do not get what you want there is also Ebay for much high cost!


I think the hearse will go first...but that's maybe coz i like it the best. The carriage is much more complete with the mother. I don't care for this year's carriage. 

I was forced to go to ebay and pay prolly double for the dancing couple but i really did want them...bad.....


----------



## skulls&sprinkles

Hi Everyone  just joined this forum to discuss Boney Bunch! I just started collecting this year! Went to last years preview party but I only purchased skeleton crew items. I ordered the anniversary collection wedding cake votive holder, cat tealight holder, and dead eye online yesterday! All my items shipped today and I can't wait to get them. Im excited for the preview party tmrw, I plan on spending lots of $$$ and want to hear about everyone's purchases!! I wonder if all yankee stores have the same giveaways? Last year the party at my Yankee wasn't very impressive. I was there at 10AM and there were no giveaways or anything! They also had a table for refreshments, but it was empty. I am sad no free candle this year! I'm really hoping for some unannounced surprises  

Does Yankee have any Xmas lines/products that are as cool as boney bunch? Xmas skeletons would be super awesome!


----------



## Boneybunchlove

Welcome skulls&sprinkles I'm pretty new here too...I have lurked for quite some time but recently joined. I am super excited for tomorrow as well!!


----------



## Boneybunchlove

I was just checking the YC site and the boney cat is already sold out online!


----------



## skulls&sprinkles

Omg just saw on the yankee website that some boney bunch pieces are already sold out online! Cat tealight holder is one of the pieces marked as sold out. That was quick! I wonder when they will be back in stock. I have a hairless sphynx cat and so this was my absolute fav piece from the collection this year. Glad I got mine early


----------



## skulls&sprinkles

Boneybunchlove said:


> I was just checking the YC site and the boney cat is already sold out online!


Thanks for the welcOme! We must have been looking on the Yankee site at the same time.Ha!


----------



## ozfest43

Had to figure the cat would sell quick, it's probably going to be the most sought after piece because of Bonesy the dog last year.


----------



## Boneybunchlove

skulls&sprinkles said:


> Thanks for the welcOme! We must have been looking on the Yankee site at the same time.Ha!


Must have been


----------



## myerman82

Opening my packages now. So far the Organ player is awesome. Great paint job and bigger than I remember it being. The cat is awesome and glad I got it before it sold out on the website. Opening the next package now.


----------



## BoNeYbRiT715

Tiffany2 said:


> So which boney do you think will sell out this year? I was thinking the baby carriage but im not sure. Also I am torn between getting the flying witch or the toasting couple, what do you guys think? Need some help.


Hi Tiffany and everyone else who's new! I think the cat will definitely be the most sought-after in the stores, since it's already sold out online. But I suspect the baby carriage will be one of the next to sell out online and be very popular in stores. 
My preference between the witch and toasting couple is definitely the witch. I originally was going to get the couple, but then I really looked at the photo and realized that it really doesn't have much detail. It's very simple, whereas the witch has amazing detail, like the webs on her dress and the spider hanging from her hat. For the same price, the witch is a way better piece, in my opinion! 
She is one of my must-haves for tomorrow, as well as the sub and baby carriage. Hoping for some good surprises too. Maybe some ornaments? 
Less than 24 hours everyone! I'm not thrilled to get up at 8 am on a Saturday, but am definitely excited! I hope people are nice to one another tomorrow. Nothing will ruin the buzz faster than nasty, pushy shoppers! 
I also hope that people don't give the Yankee employees hell over the coupons. They don't deserve it; it's not their fault, it's corporate's.


----------



## CCdalek

BoNeYbRiT715 said:


> I think the cat will definitely be the most sought-after in the stores, since it's already sold out online. But I suspect the baby carriage will be one of the next to sell out online and be very popular in stores.


Wow, the cat is my favorite Boney Bunch thing I've seen so far this year. I'd better get to my Yankee Candle right away tomorrow so I can get it before it's sold out. Does anyone know what Yankee Candle means on the advertisement when they say "Giveaways and more"? I'm hoping it means they will be giving out free Boney Bunch candle holders, but maybe they mean something else. I have my hopes up that my store won't be too crowded tomorrow.


----------



## maxthedog

Does anyone know what the flagship store does differently? Or if they are insanely packed early on boney launch? We are debating going there over the local store, it's not too too far. I really want to get one of the cats that's now sold out though.


----------



## myerman82

Finished opening all my packages and I am very happy with everything. All the pieces arrived safe and no cracks or chips. The paint job is typical Boney Bunch paint. I'm not upset with the paint at all. Just glad none of the pieces are missing and eye one two different shaped eyes. I'm ready for tomorrow when I get the other pieces and another Boney cat.


----------



## maxthedog

The carriage is showing as low stock, looks like it will be next to be sold out


----------



## Hilda

Ahhhhhhh tonight is a big night! It's Boney Eve!! I wish all your Boney Dreams come true tomorrow! Sleep well all you sweet Bone Heads!!! 

hahahahahaha Oh c'mon! It's a joke! Get it? Bone Heads?!?!?

Seriously... good luck folks! Go get em!


----------



## blugel

...sold out, as it was in my cart...


----------



## skulls&sprinkles

Hilda said:


> Ahhhhhhh tonight is a big night! It's Boney Eve!! I wish all your Boney Dreams come true tomorrow! Sleep well all you sweet Bone Heads!!!
> 
> hahahahahaha Oh c'mon! It's a joke! Get it? Bone Heads?!?!?
> 
> Seriously... good luck folks! Go get em!


Yes I sure hope everyone gets the pieces they want  can't wait to debrief and hear about everyone's experiences at the preview party! I can't wait to see the sub in person!!

Did anyone order the sub online and receive it today? I decided to pick that one up in person rather than order online.


----------



## ozfest43

Order your stuff tonight if you don't want to chance not getting your stuff tomorrow. I know most people around the Raleigh area got their Yankee candle magazine today, so gotta figure people are getting there's everywhere else and will go online tonight and order.


----------



## myerman82

I was very impressed by the shipment time form Yankee Candle. They shipped it yesterday and I received it today. Got my most sought after pieces and now I'm go the for the others tomorrow. I told a friend a few times to get the cat and buggy online yesterday and they said they would take a chance and just get it Saturday. Now it's sold out online and they are regretting not getting it. Can't wait to get the hearse, sub, and toasting couple tomorrow. I will get the others I want too but not if they don't let me use a coupon.


----------



## pinkie1205

Kitty said:


> No info on any ornaments!
> 
> Anybody going to dress up?


I"m not going to dress up but today I got out my purse I got for fall. It's a very pretty dark orange color


----------



## Beccs718

maxthedog said:


> Does anyone know what the flagship store does differently? Or if they are insanely packed early on boney launch? We are debating going there over the local store, it's not too too far. I really want to get one of the cats that's now sold out though.


The one in Williamsburg, VA is usually crowded as it is without a preview party. I went last year for the Boney Bunch release and it of course was packed but it was tolerable and absolutley worth it. Its HUGE compared to a regular store so theres more room to breathe and more merchandise! So the chances of that one piece you want really badly selling out before you get there are way slimmer. If it wasnt for the fact that I moved to SC I would be going to the flagship store. Also, last year the cashier let me use multiple coupons with split transactions. I know they are cracking down this year but that store is so big I doubt they can keep up with all of that.


----------



## pinkie1205

pinkie1205 said:


> I"m not going to dress up but today I got out my purse I got for fall. It's a very pretty dark orange color



I'm going to go because I'll regret it if I don't. I'm hoping to grab a cat and the carriage and some tarts/votives to put in them


----------



## Mae

blugel said:


> ...sold out, as it was in my cart...


Oh no!! I'm glad I ordered mine last night, but it doesn't seem like any of my favorites are on the gotta have it list.


----------



## maxthedog

Beccs718 said:


> The one in Williamsburg, VA is usually crowded as it is without a preview party. I went last year for the Boney Bunch release and it of course was packed but it was tolerable and absolutley worth it. Its HUGE compared to a regular store so theres more room to breathe and more merchandise! So the chances of that one piece you want really badly selling out before you get there are way slimmer. If it wasnt for the fact that I moved to SC I would be going to the flagship store. Also, last year the cashier let me use multiple coupons with split transactions. I know they are cracking down this year but that store is so big I doubt they can keep up with all of that.



Yea i like the idea of the bigger store, the local one here is very small. Ugh, decisions decisions..it's about an hour 15 to flagship.


----------



## Beccs718

maxthedog said:


> Yea i like the idea of the bigger store, the local one here is very small. Ugh, decisions decisions..it's about an hour 15 to flagship.


I used to live about and hour away and we drove there all the time. I would do it if I were you. Its 6 hours from me now that Ive moved  Which one are you close to? Im not sure how the other flagship store is, but the one in Williamsburg is amazing if you've never been.


----------



## maxthedog

Beccs718 said:


> I used to live about and hour away and we drove there all the time. I would do it if I were you. Its 6 hours from me now that Ive moved  Which one are you close to? Im not sure how the other flagship store is, but the one in Williamsburg is amazing if you've never been.



We live closest to the one in Mass. Did they have any different giveaways or items last year when you went?


----------



## Beccs718

maxthedog said:


> We live closest to the one in Mass. Did they have any different giveaways or items last year when you went?


I dont think the giveaways were any different but they did have more random halloween stuff in the store that wasnt in the catalog or online. They also had a few pieces from the boney collection a year before that were no longer available which was pretty awesome.


----------



## Serpentia

Super-duper annoyed..... i did grab the Boney cat last night, along with a metal jar holder and some votives. Black cat stuff was sold out. 

Go out againt tonight, managed to grab the black cat illuma-jar lid but all of the other black cat stuff is all sold out. So I missed the black cat jar clinger, tea light and jar holder. Again. SUPER MAD.... maybe they should make more than ten of each of these, what do I know. Really wanted that cat clinger especially. 

oh well, I should be glad I managed to snag what I did.


----------



## sanura03

Serpentia said:


> Super-duper annoyed..... i did grab the Boney cat last night, along with a metal jar holder and some votives. Black cat stuff was sold out.
> 
> Go out againt tonight, managed to grab the black cat illuma-jar lid but all of the other black cat stuff is all sold out. So I missed the black cat jar clinger, tea light and jar holder. Again. SUPER MAD.... maybe they should make more than ten of each of these, what do I know. Really wanted that cat clinger especially.
> 
> oh well, I should be glad I managed to snag what I did.


The black cat stuff was behind in production by about a week, so you should still have a chance at them


----------



## myerman82

They are behind a week and most likely will not be in stores tomorrow. However, I was told that you can order the cats at the preview party (or anytime after the preview party) and it will be shipped to your store for free.


----------



## ghoulishgal88

Greetings, collectors! I'm new to the forums but I found this thread via a Google search and I've lurked for about a week. It's been a wealth of information!

I've bought Boney Bunch since 2009, when I stumbled upon them while shopping with my boyfriend. I could only afford one votive holder, Mr. Balloon Head! I couldn't buy at all in 2010 but I purchased several pieces last year. This year I only wanted three--the cat, the witch, and the jar holder. Luckily I ordered on Thursday! After I get settled into my new apartment I will definitely post a photo of my setup, but I digress. It's wonderful to be able to discuss BB and all things Halloween with such a fine group of people!


----------



## Kitty

Having work consecutive 12 Graveyard shifts I will be BONED tired but will be there at the 9 am opening. After buying all 2012 BB pieces go home & sleep dreaming of BB dancing in my head!


----------



## grandma lise

Kitty said:


> Having work consecutive 12 Graveyard shifts I will be BONED tired but will be there at the 9 am opening. After buying all 2012 BB pieces go home & sleep dreaming of BB dancing in my head!


Uh oh. Freaking out. Are some of the stores opening at 9 a.m. for the party? I got home late and forgot to call the store to confirm the 10 a.m. opening.

Oh, and the skeleton jar clinger is low in stock online now.

Lisa


----------



## Serpentia

Thats good to know! I will keep trying, thanks guys.


----------



## Maverick9911

grandma lise said:


> Uh oh. Freaking out. Are some of the stores opening at 9 a.m. for the party? I got home late and forgot to call the store to confirm the 10 a.m. opening.
> 
> Oh, and the skeleton jar clinger is low in stock online now.
> 
> Lisa


Uh oh...9? The flyer/email says 10. Not to say the reports of 9am are erroneous but...oh boy...now I'm curious.


----------



## Kitty

My area manager said opening at 9 am!
Black cats are not at sores but are coming soon.


----------



## pinkie1205

My store said 10 but to get there at 9.


----------



## grandma lise

Kitty said:


> My area manager said opening at 9 am!
> Black cats are not at sores but are coming soon.


Thanks Kitty. Will get up and hour earlier just in case, and try calling our store at 8:45 to confirm one way or the other. Our mall opens at 10, as does our store, and the flier states 10 a.m., but who knows...perhaps some stores are opening an hour earlier than stated on the flier. 

I did a search and found one other store opening at 9 a.m. so I don't doubt what the manager of your store told you Kitty. 

Hope everyone gets everything they want tomorrow! Heading to bed now!

Lisa


----------



## Twirls827

Nighty-nite Boney Bunch, wishing everyone a fun and safe shopping experience in the morning. Hope everyone gets all the their favorites and post pics so we can all see the goodies


----------



## MGOBLUENIK

Really need to be getting to bed, plan on being up to get ready in about 6 hours. Hope everyone has a great time tomorrow and finds all the pieces on their wish lists! Can't wait to check back and see everyone reveal their haunted hauls!


----------



## sanura03

The candy bowl is online now, as well as the Happy Halloween candle and black cat illumalid. And if you add both to your cart you get both of them for $35. 
I wonder if the bowl will still be there when the rest of the black cat stuff finally makes it online. I already bought everything else I wanted and I don't want to pay $30 for just the bowl.


----------



## Kitty

sanura03
My manger said that we can put names on list & would let us know when items arrive.'
The bowl is $10 if you buy $30 of other items.
Happy shopping!


----------



## sanura03

Kitty said:


> sanura03
> My manger said that we can put names on list & would let us know when items arrive.'
> The bowl is $10 if you buy $30 of other items.
> Happy shopping!


I wish I had a store lol. I don't have $30 worth of things left that I want to buy though, I already bought it all lol. That's why I'm hoping the bowl will still be there when the black cat stuff finally comes online. I want the tart warmer and the clinger so I could get those and the bowl would be $10. I guess I'll just wait and see


----------



## Kitty

Ours mall stores are opening early in some states have a back-to-school tax-free weekend, clothes, coumputer, school supplies......... 
Excluded, No YC BONES about it!


----------



## skulls&sprinkles

sanura03 said:


> The candy bowl is online now, as well as the Happy Halloween candle and black cat illumalid. And if you add both to your cart you get both of them for $35.
> I wonder if the bowl will still be there when the rest of the black cat stuff finally makes it online. I already bought everything else I wanted and I don't want to pay $30 for just the bowl.


On the Yankee website right now they have the candy dish listed as "on sale" for 10.00 without having to buy any other merchandise.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

skulls&sprinkles said:


> On the Yankee website right now they have the candy dish listed as "on sale" for 10.00 without having to buy any other merchandise.


thanks for posting this...it's early and i didn't catch it til i read your post...went back and ordered...even with the $5 shipping, i'm happy.


----------



## Maverick9911

Think I got up way too early...I'm the only person in the mall, let alone at YC  I can peek inside and see all the Boneys but no hint of anything special (no free as far as I can see). They just sent out an in-store 15/45 coupon about an hour ago, too.


----------



## skulls&sprinkles

Maverick9911 said:


> Think I got up way too early...I'm the only person in the mall, let alone at YC  I can peek inside and see all the Boneys but no hint of anything special (no free as far as I can see). They just sent out an in-store 15/45 coupon about an hour ago, too.


I didn't get the 15 off 45 coupon yet - was it an email? 

Is there a Starbucks open? Maybe you can grab a latte while you wait! At least you will be first in line to get the boneys you love


----------



## Maverick9911

I got it in an email. I'll see if I can post the coupon here from my phone.

There's a coffee kiosk here but it's closed and on the opposite side of the mall. Oddly enough Foot Locker is open but nothing else


----------



## ghoulishgal88

sanura03 said:


> The candy bowl is online now, as well as the Happy Halloween candle and black cat illumalid. And if you add both to your cart you get both of them for $35.
> I wonder if the bowl will still be there when the rest of the black cat stuff finally makes it online. I already bought everything else I wanted and I don't want to pay $30 for just the bowl.


Thanks for the heads up! I was about to go to my nearest YC store (an hour's drive) to try to get the HH candle/cat illumalid since it was the only thing I wanted and hadn't been able to get online. So I got those and the candy bowl to add to my haul!


----------



## Maverick9911

http://links.mkt1917.com/ctt?kn=8&ms=NDI2MzE2NQS2&r=MjM3NDM0NzE5MzcS1&b=0&j=MTI4Nzk3NjU1S0&mt=1&rt=0


----------



## skulls&sprinkles

Maverick9911 said:


> http://links.mkt1917.com/ctt?kn=8&ms=NDI2MzE2NQS2&r=MjM3NDM0NzE5MzcS1&b=0&j=MTI4Nzk3NjU1S0&mt=1&rt=0


Thank you so much!


----------



## sanura03

You guys on the East coast should share if there's any good in-store only surprises this year, so I can call and wake my mother (central time) up and make her get her butt out of bed and go to the mall for me lol.


----------



## pinkie1205

I'm 6th in line. I see the cat but no carriage. The people in front look like vultures. I'm pregnant and hormonal so they're getting out of my way.


----------



## myerman82

pinkie1205 said:


> I'm 6th in line. I see the cat but no carriage. The people in front look like vultures. I'm pregnant and hormonal so they're getting out of my way.


I hope you are able to get the cat at least. Do you see how many cats there are?


----------



## pinkie1205

They have 2 displayed but the lady said that they have so much stuff in the back that they can hardly get in.


----------



## ninababy100109

sanura03 said:


> You guys on the East coast should share if there's any good in-store only surprises this year, so I can call and wake my mother (central time) up and make her get her butt out of bed and go to the mall for me lol.


Its 9am and im here at yc in my mass store rt now! I can seeeeee them, ha! Will def let u kno if there's anything special....1 hour to go! Happy shopping everyone!


----------



## myerman82

My friend isn't working the preview party so I'm hoping a few of my other favorite workers are there this morning. I would hate for the lady I don't care for to follow me the entire time and pick up random stuff and try to get me to buy it.


----------



## Maverick9911

Looking at three cats and three carriages now. Two women just showed up, saw me waiting and then proceeded to leap in front of me. Er, not so fast, ladies. There may not be any special prize for being first but I've been here for two hours now


----------



## pinkie1205

Here they have a system where the SA "escorts" you I guess and just gets what you want so the display isn't messed up. 
There is a huge line behind me now.


----------



## pinkie1205

They have a candle burning that smells so good. I must see what it is!


----------



## skulls&sprinkles

My Yankee has the annoversary pieces too! I just got here at 940 and im the only one here!


----------



## maxthedog

We went to the local store..so far we are the only ones here..we see the display


----------



## maxthedog

Sub actually looks cool in person


----------



## ninababy100109

pinkie1205 said:


> Here they have a system where the SA "escorts" you I guess and just gets what you want so the display isn't messed up.
> There is a huge line behind me now.


Wow. It's 945 and my aunt and I are the only ones in line! First in line baby! This might be easier than I expected. Here's hoping...


----------



## myerman82

I'm on my way to the store now. The last two years I have been the only one in line until they opened so I hope no one is in line this year again.


----------



## Twirls827

Were first in line and luckily our fav salesgirl is here. We don't see any of the creepy crawlies which is a bummer and hardly any carriages and cats.


----------



## ozfest43

We got there at 8:50 this morning and there was already a lady in there who bought about 4 of everything in the store, no kidding, 4 or more of everything! Luckily if you asked for the ones that you wanted you could get it from the back room, but that really just bugs the crap out of me seeing people do that. When we left we went to get some breakfast, came back by the store 30-40 minutes later and that lady was still in there buying up the lot at the checkout counter. I heard some stories from some others on here about people like that, and I didn't think I'd see that, unfortunately I did today. I mean, what the crap is she going to do with 4 or more of the same item? Oh yeah, sell them online for a premium.


----------



## Maverick9911

Four of each? Sheesh, I got two cats and two carriages and even then I felt bad. Thankfully our store has tons of cats for everyone. Only four subs and those went immediately; good thing I ordered online. The black cats arent here and I'm stumped because I swear I saw one on all fours, with a dangling tart warmer hangin from its tail, but it's not on the site anymore and no one in store knows of it. I just need the clinger and maybe the votive holder and then no more.


----------



## pinkie1205

I had some woman plow me out of the way to get stuff. I got pushed back so I went to the guy right away and asked for stuff from the back. 

The store is completely sold out. My mom got the guy in the boat and the horse drawn carriage and the baby. I got my baby and cat. I'm happy. 

You can use the coupons and get the candy dish. My mom got like $40 off.


----------



## ozfest43

Maverick9911 said:


> Four of each? Sheesh, I got two cats and two carriages and even then I felt bad. Thankfully our store has tons of cats for everyone. Only four subs and those went immediately; good thing I ordered online. The black cats arent here and I'm stumped because I swear I saw one on all fours, with a dangling tart warmer hangin from its tail, but it's not on the site anymore and no one in store knows of it. I just need the clinger and maybe the votive holder and then no more.



And that's just what I counted. Like I said, I passed back by the store about 30-40 minutes later and she was still in there.I'm sure she bought more of the cats, baby carriage, and dog since they are rarer. I got no problem if she really is buying them to maybe hand them out or something like that to family/friends, but my guess is she will sell them online and rake in a good profit while the Boney Bunch madness is going strong right now. In fact, the YC employees weren't even re-stocking the shelves while she was there so she would stop taking them, so there were about 3-4 of the 2012 pieces on display, you had to ask for the other ones. That really annoys me.


----------



## pinkie1205

If we are talking about the same thing, the black cats are at my store!


----------



## sanura03

For those that haven't made their purchases yet, there's also a TWENTY off $45 coupon. The code is BB2045
http://www.yankeecandle.com/assets/email/aug4/coupon_BB2045.html
I just used it to get the bowl and the Happy Halloween jar candle / black cat illumalid combo. I just keep going back for more  
Now I just need that black cat tart warmer to come online and I'd be all set.
... probably. lol.


----------



## myerman82

It was nice to see plenty of cats to go around. The lady who I don't really like made a comment to me. I was leaving the store and I have just purchased about $160 in stuff and I went to grab 3 catalogs. 2 of them were for friends. She ran up and said take one only, it's one per person. I swear that lady just does not like me.


----------



## BoNeYbRiT715

Hey everyone! Today was a success. I got there at 9:30 and was #8 in line. Our store had sheets up in the windows so we couldn't see how the displays were laid out. They opened the doors exactly at 10. Same as last year, not a mad rush per se because there was no pushing or shoving. People were orderly but determined lol. I got everything I wanted....baby buggy, sub, and witch. There were plenty of Boney cats for all and many left on the shelf after the rush. Even after some woman bought about 6 of them. The buggy was in good stock too. There were no surprises really. No ornaments. The proposal couple was there, as well as the couple where he is carrying her over the threshold (2011). The black cat items were all there. The black cat clinger went really fast. I bought the Haunted Happenings graveyard scene where the metal bats spin from the candle's heat, and I absolutely adore it. I highly recommend you guys buy it! Great piece for any Halloween junkie.


----------



## sanura03

BoNeYbRiT715 said:


> Hey everyone! Today was a success. I got there at 9:30 and was #8 in line. Our store had sheets up in the windows so we couldn't see how the displays were laid out. They opened the doors exactly at 10. Same as last year, not a mad rush per se because there was no pushing or shoving. People were orderly but determined lol. I got everything I wanted....baby buggy, sub, and witch. There were plenty of Boney cats for all and many left on the shelf after the rush. Even after some woman bought about 6 of them. The buggy was in good stock too. There were no surprises really. No ornaments. The proposal couple was there, as well as the couple where he is carrying her over the threshold (2011). The black cat items were all there. The black cat clinger went really fast. I bought the Haunted Happenings graveyard scene where the metal bats spin from the candle's heat, and I absolutely adore it. I highly recommend you guys buy it! Great piece for any Halloween junkie.


That bride and groom piece wasn't mentioned anywhere I wonder how many stores got that in? 
Did they have the black cat tart warmer at your store?


----------



## ozfest43

sanura03 said:


> For those that haven't made their purchases yet, there's also a TWENTY off $45 coupon. The code is BB2045
> http://www.yankeecandle.com/assets/email/aug4/coupon_BB2045.html
> I just used it to get the bowl and the Happy Halloween jar candle / black cat illumalid combo. I just keep going back for more
> Now I just need that black cat tart warmer to come online and I'd be all set.
> ... probably. lol.



Dang, really wish I had seen that. Oh well, in total over the 4 purchases I made over the last week I've saved $50. Not too bad I suppose.


----------



## grandma lise

sanura03 said:


> That bride and groom piece wasn't mentioned anywhere I wonder how many stores got that in?
> Did they have the black cat tart warmer at your store?


Sanura03, perhaps the the 2011 wedding couple was from the stores inventory from last year. I recall people mentioning picking up 2011 pieces at the big sale this summer. I hope someone posts if they see the black cat tart warmer you're looking for.

Thanks to the coupon you just posted and the one another forum member posted this morning. I have three different coupons I can use today. Thank you, thank you!

Lisa


----------



## BoNeYbRiT715

sanura03 said:


> That bride and groom piece wasn't mentioned anywhere I wonder how many stores got that in?
> Did they have the black cat tart warmer at your store?


Yes, the black cat tart warmer was there. Quite a few actually. I can't figure out why it's listed as sold out online if the stores (some of them) have it! 
I so wish I would've seen the $20 off $45 before this morning. Go figure. Oh well. That's what I get for not having a smartphone lol. I probably would've been on myphone in line for the opening and would've seen it in time.


----------



## Iluvmesomehalloween

Hello Friends! I have been lurking around this thread since it started and in the spirit of this days happenings, I decided to join in on all the fun. I adore all things Halloween and the BB is fast becoming a part of my seasonal excitement. I didn't discover BB until last year, when I went into a YK store on a whim. Glad I took notice as I feel like this year the collection is chock full of amazing pieces-IMHO. So, share share share with me/us what you bought. I think I personally went a little overboard with my purchases, but hey! I was drunk with excitement.  Glad to know there are other people out there in love with Halloween.

p.s. a HUGE thankyou to all the veteran BB shoppers for all the tips, codes and insight


----------



## ThAnswr

No, wasn't going to do it. Resistance was strong. My will power was strong. 

I was winning. 

Then I read this thread. 

My resistance and will power were wavering. It was all slipping away. 

I continued to read. 

Oh no, my resistance and will power are gone. I'm off to the mall with $10 off coupon in hand. 

Curse you, Halloween Forum friends.


----------



## Guest

ThAnswr said:


> No, wasn't going to do it. Resistance was strong. My will power was strong.
> 
> I was winning.
> 
> Then I read this thread.
> 
> My resistance and will power were wavering. It was all slipping away.
> 
> I continued to read.
> 
> Oh no, my resistance and will power are gone. I'm off to the mall with $10 off coupon in hand.
> 
> Curse you, Halloween Forum friends.



Yes, it is the way of the forum...resistance is futile.


----------



## Boneybunchlove

Maverick9911 said:


> http://links.mkt1917.com/ctt?kn=8&ms=NDI2MzE2NQS2&r=MjM3NDM0NzE5MzcS1&b=0&j=MTI4Nzk3NjU1S0&mt=1&rt=0


Thank you so much! You saved me $45.


----------



## ThAnswr

Don't forget this coupon:

http://dealspl.us/images/coupon/24/yankeecandle-coupons_24920.jpg


----------



## witchy poo

My husband was a trooper and went to get my Boney's at 10 am. I told him to get there early. He texted me a pic of the crowd, lol. He and the boys was the only ones there.


----------



## maxthedog

We got everything we wanted..ended up getting sub as well. Have pretty much every piece from this years collection haha. Play dead is now sold out online as well.


----------



## witchy poo

My husband just stopped by my work to show me the Boney's. I am so glad I decided at the last min to get dead eye he is so cool with the blinking color changing eye.


----------



## skulls&sprinkles

My store only had 3 baby carriages! And one lady snagged up all 3 of them! The cat, dog, and sub also sold out while I was there. The black cat collection was in stock, although not many people were buying those items. The sales associates said that they were surprised that not many people were interested in dead eye bc they expected that piece to be very popular. 

Will stores or the website get any more of the sold out items in, like the baby carriage? It's the only piece left that I am thinking of getting.


----------



## skulls&sprinkles

witchy poo said:


> My husband just stopped by my work to show me the Boney's. I am so glad I decided at the last min to get dead eye he is so cool with the blinking color changing eye.


I really like dead eye too! I bought him online. Surprised he isn't more popular!


----------



## Countess Dracula

skulls&sprinkles said:


> I really like dead eye too! I bought him online. Surprised he isn't more popular!



He was selling pretty well at my store. I got pretty much everything I wanted but didn't score the carriage  The baby carriage was sold out in minutes. The saleswoman tried to order it for me through their system and said the carriage was completely sold out, system wide. The sub - never saw it - gone in a flash apparently. I wasn't sure if I wanted it but probably would have grabbed it had I seen it. The boney cat was selling briskly as well. I'm sure it sold out by now. My store also had the black cat accessories which I do love. I plan to try and get them another day. 

was pretty annoyed with this one lady. She came with her husband and they set up camp in the back of the store with about six baskets full of stuff. She had many baby carriages, cats, and dogs. I was so tempted to grab one of the carriages out of the her basket but her husband looked like he would have tackled me to the ground LOL My hubby was annoyed with them too but told me " should have gotten here sooner". We arrived at 10:15am and the store was packed. They had lots of nice treats and the atmosphere was great. The saleswomen at my store are always super sweet and very helpful. 

My store also let you use multiple coupons on the same order. My hubby was a real trooper, carrying the stuff around for me while I shopped. I bought a few items online already so just wanted to add a few more. I don't buy everything. Simply stick to the stuff I love. I must admit I did not like the Boney Bunch line when it first came out but last year it finally hooked me. I tend to like the pumpkins, cats or scarecrow stuff. This year I felt it had a lot of nice stuff though I only purchased five Boney items. I also picked up a few pumpkin items. Overall, an awesome day. I told my hubby I wanna go back for a few things and he only rolled his eyes at me once  ... ... ... and then he 
smiled.


----------



## CCdalek

I just got back from my local Yankee Candle; I was able to stay for 3 giveaways but never won anything.  Anyways, we got stuck in traffic on the way there and ended up being 5 minutes late. I had my hopes up the Cat would still be there. When I got inside I rushed to the table replete with Boney Bunch figures, and there was just one single Cat left under the table. It was really surprising that within only 5 minutes, 9 of the 10 cats were sold out! Obviously I picked it up, along with one of 3 Baby Carriages left in stock. Here is a picture of what they had when I got there:









As I looked through their catalog, I also saw they had a special where if you make a purchase of $30 or more without discounts, you get the candy bowl for $10.00! To get this deal, I also ordered a Submarine and Dead Eye to be shipped to my store and made another purchase. The manager said the submarine was a really popular one and it sold out nearly right when they opened. I could have gotten the cyclops there, but someone just barely beat me to it. They also had some good snacks there; candy, cookies, and fruit punch.  Here is a picture of what I got, not including the online purchases. the bowl is in the box beneath the cat:









Overall, I had a great time there. Now I can't wait until next year.


----------



## halloweencreature

I arrived at 9:20am and was the first one in line. 3 others showed up at 9:57 and it was just us 4 in the store for the first 15 minutes! We chatted about our Halloween displays, very relaxing lol! I bought more than I had anticipated: the cat, sub, grim reaper boat, dog w/pumpkin, 2 skeleton jar clingers, Boney holding the double pumpkin warmers, 2 Boney candle bowls, and the big haunted house. Even got a pumpkin spice candle at 50% off. 

(I already had ordered online the toasting couple and the Boney walking the dog jar holder) 

I did buy an extra cat knowing how fast they sold out for one of my Halloweenforum friends that may not have gotten one. Let me know if you need it ($9.99 plus shipping), I hate it when people buy everything to mark up the price and put it on EBay, grrrrr!

Had a great time and the cashier did let me use 2 coupons in 2 separate orders. Can't wait to see what everyone else got today!!


----------



## blugel

so some stores had the black cat clinger? (didn't see any at my store, and i was one of the first to get in)

didn't see any at my store and finally saw it pop up online but listed as Sold Out (already?!)....


----------



## ghoulishgal88

I have been checking this thread like crazy all day to hear about everyone's hauls and experiences shopping. So glad that so many of you are having positive experiences. I'm that much more excited for my things to come in the mail! I wish I would have gotten that 20 off 45 code before I ordered this morning, but I'm sure I can find some use for it...


----------



## skulls&sprinkles

blugel said:


> so some stores had the black cat clinger? (didn't see any at my store, and i was one of the first to get in)
> 
> didn't see any at my store and finally saw it pop up online but listed as Sold Out (already?!)....


my store had them, probably about 10 or so...I bought the skeleton clinger but not the cat


----------



## Countess Dracula

blugel said:


> so some stores had the black cat clinger? (didn't see any at my store, and i was one of the first to get in)
> 
> didn't see any at my store and finally saw it pop up online but listed as Sold Out (already?!)....


My store had them as well. It is adorable, love love love it. I had it in my hand but opted not to purchase it today as I had a budget to stick to. I am hoping that they still have it another day or it finally pops up online. Hubby said we can get it another time along with some other black cat accessories . If it were up to me I would have spent hundreds of dollars today LOL


----------



## Spookywolf

Hi Everyone! Hope you don't mind me stopping by. I found your wonderful thread by accident two days ago while searching for Boney Bunch news. It's taken me the past few days of lurking to catch up with all the conversations, and I just have to say the tips and info you shared were absolutely invaluable to me. Thanks to everyone here, I got to see the catalogue pics early (thank you, kind lady!) and realized that most of the anniversary series pieces were only available online. (I had planned on buying those today in the store.) That would have seriously messed up my coupon-divvy, if you know what I mean! Also the coupon codes, etc. were very much appreciated. I am the only one of my friends that love & collect the Boney Bunch, and I often get the eye-rolls from those of my circle that just don't get it. It just made my day to find this thread and read posts from others that share in the happiness of all things BB! So, a big heart-felt THANK YOU! to the Veteran Forum members here. You already feel like family!


----------



## Howlatthemoon

I don't know if this coupon code had been posted 20 off 45 BB2045


----------



## Macabre Marie

Went to my first preview party today and it was a success! My mother and I arrived early and there were only two people waiting in front of us. I got the witch, the dog, the baby, and the bowl. I also won the first giveaway of the day and got to pick from a basket of yankee candle halloween items. I chose the skeleton crew votive holder. Our store had all of the black cat items. They seemed to have a lot of everything and when we stopped by later, nothing had sold out yet. I may go back later this week for more!


----------



## Guest

Spookywolf said:


> Hi Everyone! Hope you don't mind me stopping by. I found your wonderful thread by accident two days ago while searching for Boney Bunch news. It's taken me the past few days of lurking to catch up with all the conversations, and I just have to say the tips and info you shared were absolutely invaluable to me. Thanks to everyone here, I got to see the catalogue pics early (thank you, kind lady!) and realized that most of the anniversary series pieces were only available online. (I had planned on buying those today in the store.) That would have seriously messed up my coupon-divvy, if you know what I mean! Also the coupon codes, etc. were very much appreciated. I am the only one of my friends that love & collect the Boney Bunch, and I often get the eye-rolls from those of my circle that just don't get it. It just made my day to find this thread and read posts from others that share in the happiness of all things BB! So, a big heart-felt THANK YOU! to the Veteran Forum members here. You already feel like family!



I am pretty new here as well- certainly not a veteran,and you are spot on. HF folk are the best folk on the web!


----------



## Spookywolf

blugel said:


> so some stores had the black cat clinger? (didn't see any at my store, and i was one of the first to get in)
> 
> didn't see any at my store and finally saw it pop up online but listed as Sold Out (already?!)....


My store had the black cat clingers in a basket on the floor, so I almost missed them. I also got the black cat jar holder and one of the last black cat tealight holders. They had them stashed behind a big poster on one of the wall shelves. I got a postcard invitation to go at 9:00 a.m. (my store usually opens at 10:00) I got there at 9:15 thinking that I still had a jump on the bigger part of the crowd, and boy was I surprised! The place was packed! I missed out on the Boney cat and baby carriage--bummer! But I did get the cemetary with the moving bats. I had missed out on an earlier version of that a few years back, and had to have it this time round. I did go to a second store in the mall at 10:00 and scored the Boney cat and baby carriage there. They didn't seem to get hit quite as hard as the other store. And--I could only admit this on this thread--but I'll probably head out one last time today to pick up a few more pieces that I passed on the first two trips. That Dead from the neck up votive holder is calling my name. Maybe it makes me feel like I'm not spending as much if I break it up into smaller purchases throughout the day, LOL! Hope everyone gets the pieces you're searching for. I'll stay tuned for your score cards!


----------



## Countess Dracula

Spookywolf said:


> Hi Everyone! Hope you don't mind me stopping by. I found your wonderful thread by accident two days ago while searching for Boney Bunch news. It's taken me the past few days of lurking to catch up with all the conversations, and I just have to say the tips and info you shared were absolutely invaluable to me. Thanks to everyone here, I got to see the catalogue pics early (thank you, kind lady!) and realized that most of the anniversary series pieces were only available online. (I had planned on buying those today in the store.) That would have seriously messed up my coupon-divvy, if you know what I mean! Also the coupon codes, etc. were very much appreciated. I am the only one of my friends that love & collect the Boney Bunch, and I often get the eye-rolls from those of my circle that just don't get it. It just made my day to find this thread and read posts from others that share in the happiness of all things BB! So, a big heart-felt THANK YOU! to the Veteran Forum members here. You already feel like family!


Welcome aboard. I've been a member of the board for two years but I used to lurk for years before that. This is the ultimate Halloween forum ... Love Love Love it here. It is wonderful to find others that understand your love for all things Halloweenish Nice to have a new member


----------



## myerman82

I must say that my store displayed everything very smart. They only put up a few of each piece and restocked as people were buying them. To make a long story short the first store I went to had plenty of everything is stock and still have plenty. The second store had plenty of everything but I did not see the grim reaper on the boat. I know they had two more baby carriages left but I'm sure they had more in back. I got everything except for dead from the neck up. I may go back for that one last today. Right now I am putting up another glass case I bought from IKEA today so I can display these new additions. Oh yeah, I did finally get a catalog and I realize the lady that I don't care for does not like me at all. LOL


----------



## Mae

I'm really glad I went ahead and ordered online since Bonsey is sold out again. I'm so jealous of those of you that went to the store and have their BB in hand. I just got my shipping confirmation this morning and can't wait for them to get here. I didn't even try going to my local YC store. I was afraid that if I saw the greedy ghoul from last year buying out the store I would have to say something. Luckily I got everything I wanted except for the skeleton crew jar clinger, but it wasn't a must have.


----------



## Maverick9911

I went to another store nearby after my first stop and while they had subs left, they were all cleaned out of the cats, carriages and the dog. The women looked shocked when I said I didn't need a carriage and were all puzzled at the description of the black cat warmer that isn't on the site anymore. This was a smaller shop but it had cupcakes! 

When I was checking out at the first store, one of the helpful saleswomen said "Oh we remember you from last year!", which is surprising since I hadn't been back there since last August and it makes me worry I stood out for some devious reason  

Must. get. black. kitties.


----------



## myerman82

I did see a Carriage today that had the worst paint job of any boney. The baby had no face at all. The saleslady sale that whoever gets that piece will have a highly collectable piece. LOL


----------



## ninababy100109

Hi all. Today was an absolute success! I got one of each boney, the haunted happenings cemetery, the skull jar holder, 2 skeleton clingers, 2 cat clingers, 2 witches brew candles, and the big creepy crawly candelabra - which I didn't expect to see - it was the only creepy crawly thing my store had in stock. My favorite manager and sales associates were there dressed in hula garb. The manager rang me in and split up my order into groups of 25 and took all my coupons! I saved like 130 bux!!!! They are the best!!!! I actually called yc corporate just to tell them how awesome the workers in my store are - of course I left out how they took all my coupons tho, ha!
They had all the black cat stuff except for the tart warmer. They sold out of the buggy and the cat while I was there. The giveaway was 20% off ur purchase. I didn't win but obviously saved I lot more than 20% so no biggie. O and they gave m 3 catalogs and an xtra candy dish for free. 
What a day! Hope everyone had as great a day as I did and got everything they wanted! Anyone that missed out on something lemme kno - I can always check back at my store...

PS. The sub is amazing!!!!


----------



## myerman82

ninababy100109 said:


> Hi all. Today was an absolute success! I got one of each boney, the haunted happenings cemetery, the skull jar holder, 2 skeleton clingers, 2 cat clingers, 2 witches brew candles, and the big creepy crawly candelabra - which I didn't expect to see - it was the only creepy crawly thing my store had in stock. My favorite manager and sales associates were there dressed in hula garb. The manager rang me in and split up my order into groups of 25 and took all my coupons! I saved like 130 bux!!!! They are the best!!!! I actually called yc corporate just to tell them how awesome the workers in my store are - of course I left out how they took all my coupons tho, ha!
> They had all the black cat stuff except for the tart warmer. They sold out of the buggy and the cat while I was there. The giveaway was 20% off ur purchase. I didn't win but obviously saved I lot more than 20% so no biggie. O and they gave m 3 catalogs and an xtra candy dish for free.
> What a day! Hope everyone had as great a day as I did and got everything they wanted! Anyone that missed out on something lemme kno - I can always check back at my store...
> 
> PS. The sub is amazing!!!!


I tried getting 3 catalogs and the lady said it was one per customer. Congrats on getting everything.


----------



## Kitty

Having worked the graveyard shift, arrived at 0815 & I found 2 women already in line.They did not know about the HF. Store did not have any black cats, the manger said cats arrive Thursday & put on names on a list. & will let us use expired coupons. I bought 1 of each BB piece, cat illum, sheleton clinger & votive, able to use 12 $10 off coupons. SCORE! 
My husband came back from coffee shop to help me with the 8 bags. I am in BB Heaven!


----------



## halloweencreature

Ugh, okay I just went back because they forgot to give me one of my Boney candle bowls I purchased earlier. And, I couldn't resist buying more haha. I now bought the Boney jar topper, dead from the neck up, and a baby carriage. I'm not sure I want the carriage though, but couldn't resist it knowing it is sold out.


----------



## boobear

I can't believe how much money I've spent at Yankee Candle alone for my Halloween purchases this year. I've made 4 orders online (using every coupon I could) and one trip into the store this morning and I still want a few more things.
I got to my local store at about 10:15 and it was already crowded. They had some cookies, candy, bottled water and the associates were all dressed up so that was nice. I was only one digit off from winning the first drawing so that would've really made for an exciting trip, but I wasn't that lucky.

My store did not have any cat jar clinger's so that's still on my list, but the skeleton clingers were going fast. The cashier said that was the best selling item so far, which was surprising to me.

Overall, a good preview party for me; it was my first so now I know what they're like.
I got my bowl which I didn't know was available online until after I got home, but at least I got to pick out the one I wanted.


----------



## creepyhomemaker

My checking account took quite a hit this year !! 
I bought:

Horse Drawn Hearse (Love it! it reminds me of The Haunted Mansion)
Submarine (Didn't know it lit up till I bought it)
Baby Carriage 
Cat
Witch
Couple sitting at table
Grim Reaper in boat
Limited Edition Happy Halloween Candle with matching illumalid
Witches Brew Jar Candle

The Boney Bunch preview party is a little wierd. What sells out in one store, will not be in another. The store I was in, no one wanted the subs but they were practically fighting over the baby. 5 miles down the road at the next Yankee Candle, they tell me the sub was their main seller and they had plenty of babies left. 

The only thing I didn't like about this year was the display. They put all their Boneys on 1 medium display. Last year they were scattered out. It made it hard to pick them out. I did like the No sales tax and being able to use multiple coupons. $10 off $25. So I actually didn't spend that much.


----------



## skulls&sprinkles

myerman82 said:


> I did see a Carriage today that had the worst paint job of any boney. The baby had no face at all. The saleslady sale that whoever gets that piece will have a highly collectable piece. LOL


speaking of bad paint... a lot of the witches at my yankee this morning had horrible paint! All other pieces were pretty nice though!


----------



## grandma lise

What a FUN day!

Arrived at store at 9:50. Was first in line. Was soon joined by one other BB fan - (she had her husband cover for her at work!). The store set up two tables for customers, one with cupcakes, candy, and juice, the other for children to color. The store has a new manager. They all dressed in black, wore white make-up, and used a black pencil to make boney mouths! They looked awesome!

I got the small pieces first, then the submarine, then the hearse, and continued from there - (one of each BB except the tart warmer). Missed out on the skeleton and reaper "sitters" last year, so got THREE skeleton clingers this year! Also got the black cat and the jack-o-lantern illuma-lids. Missed out on the pumpkin/witch's hat illuma-lid but will pick up one when the second shipment arrives in a week or so. 

They then lit a tea light to demonstrate the flying bat cemetary and that did it for me. Had to have it! 

For the first drawing, my ticket got misplaced, so they gave me three tickets to chose from...924, 926, and 928. I chose 926. First drawing was 924, second drawing was 928, third drawing was...926. I won, finally! It really helped that only two other customers and I were there for each drawing. The rest of the customers just happened to be in the store, or occassionally left and came back for just one drawing...which was SO okay with me!

I knew this store strictly follows YC's policies, so when I found out they would allow me to do separate transcations with one each of my $10 off, $15 off, and $20 off coupons, then do a fourth transation with the 20% off coupon I'd just won, it was every thing I could do to NOT make an absolute fool of myself! A quick glance at my receipts shows that I saved $85! Happy sigh...

Thanks again everyone for all the EXCELLENT coupons, reports, and updates. I knew exactly what to do the minute I walked in! This forum is the BEST! 

Lisa


----------



## Guest

skulls&sprinkles said:


> speaking of bad paint... a lot of the witches at my yankee this morning had horrible paint! All other pieces were pretty nice though!



Hmmm....my witch is decidedly African American. I am totally cool with that, because she is quite lovely. 

My Bonesy jar holder has no circles around his eyes. He looks squinty. I did take a pic and send to to YC- I am ok with a flaw here and there, but not two pieces that are pretty flawed.

Love them all, tho. nothing like lights off, and the Boney Bunch flickering in the corner!


----------



## MGOBLUENIK

Another great preview party this year! Arrived about 9:50-9:55 as they were pulling up the gate, only one person was waiting and a handfull of others tricked in while I was there. My store had several of many of the pieces including the cat, dog, hearse and skeleton climbers. Didn't really pay attention bc it wasn't on my list but now that I think about it I only remember seeing 3 or 4 submarines. When I left the store around 10:15 nothing had sold out and there were plenty of cats and baby carriages. No black cat stuff, will have to go back to get that and see what's left. They also only had 3 of the dog walking jar holder, maybe they had more in the back because it's bigger? They had at least 10 of the cat and baby carriage out and 7 or 8 hearses. All the employees wore black and painted their faces like skeletons, they had a table set up w cupcakes and were very helpful in pointing out were pieces we're in the display and taking them to the counter for you so you didn't have to carry everything around!

I'm not sure which member it was (I'm on my phone so it's a pain to go back through the threads), but my store did have the spider web multi votive, 3 of them. The manager said only the coordinating tart warmer is an online exclusive. Passed on that and the 3 glass hanging jack-o-lanterns because I think they'll still be there on payday.

Between my mom and myself, we got all the pieces we wanted! Walked out with the hearse, cat, dog, jar topper, dead from the neck up votive, candy dish and baby carriage. Didn't originally plan on the baby carriage but didn't want to miss out on it and regret it later. Also bought the dog walking jar holder for my mom for her birthday at the end of the month.  I was going to get the Halloween bottle tealight holders I've wanted since they came out in 2010 but passed in favor of getting the piece for my mom's birthday. I was on a tight budget and they had several sets of the bottles out but only 3 of the jar holders. Might have to go back on payday with the $20/$45 and get the bottles, spider web multi votive and the hanging pumpkin trio.


----------



## grandma lise

Too many favorites this year to choose just one...but this particular detail gave me the giggles all over again...









Lisa


----------



## myerman82

I'm almost done putting up the glass case from IKEA and then I can go ahead and put the new boneys up. I keep taking breaking to check for any new preview party stories here. Nice to hear that everyone had a positive experience so far. I did get the last 3 skeleton clingers and plan to put two in the case with the boneys and one on the jar I am burning right now. The skeletons from last year look great in one of my cases with the boneys. Does anyone else spread out the pumpkin people so they blend in better with the boneys when they display them? I hope they release more this year at Hallmark but I think they aren't going to because we would have heard something by now.


----------



## pinkie1205

My store was pretty much out of everything. They had some of the little LED eye guys where the eye lights up (sorry forget the name..LOL). I think I'm going to go back and get him. I didn't like him at first but then I saw the eye and I loved him!

I ended up getting the cat, carriage and dead dog. My mom got the carriage, hearse and Grim Reaper. We looked at the catalog and decided we both had to have the sub so I printed out some coupons and went back to the store. They were out of stock so I went ahead and ordered 2. Maybe one day this week I can talk my boyfriend into buying it for me, it's only 7.99!

Our store had 2 tables full of treats and the employees were dressed up like pirates. That place was PACKED. People plowed everyone over, some lady was getting TONS of things (pushing people out of the way to get to them) and it was just a madhouse. I immediately went to an employee and asked for what I wanted. I got them that way. I just couldn't believe how rude that lady was, to push people out of the way. She was at the BACK of the line when the gate was down, then plowed ahead as they were opening. The employees there even said they had more in stock! She took ALL 3 baby carriages off the display. Ugh..I hate people like that.

Anyway the baby carriages sold out within minutes. I think the cats were about to sell out. I don't think they had many subs..they only had 3 on the shelves. When we left (around 10_30) the display was wiped out and the only thing left was the proposing couple. I can see why they were still around...they only take the taper candles. I wanted one if it took tarts or something but I'm not a huge fan of tapers :/

I didn't know the Halloween scent was limited edition! I was looking for the tarts  I wasn't a huge fan of the smell but it smelled like patchouli and licorice.

I seriously can't wait until next year and I hope to buy some other pieces on the bay. Instead of collected handbags (lol) I want to collect the boney bunch. I am exhausted but tomorrow I'm going to clean my apartment and find a spot to display those suckers. I also want to buy candy for the candy bowl. I didn't realize it was going to be that big and this may sound bag but I actually kind of wish it was a bit smaller. I just don't have a spot for it!

Anyway sorry for the long post but this is the first time I've gotten a chance to be by my computer!

I forgot to add..my store had the black cat stuff. They immediately sold out of the skeleton jar clings but they did have the cat clings. My mom bought one but I kind of felt it to be unnecessary for me because I hardly buy jar candles.

How long do you guys think the stuff will last online? I'm kind of looking and there are other things I want...LOL...Need another coupon!


----------



## ninababy100109

myerman82 said:


> I tried getting 3 catalogs and the lady said it was one per customer. Congrats on getting everything.


Hey myerman...I can't believe they would only give u one catalog. At my store they had them out on the checkout counter and people could pretty much take as many as they wanted. I mean nobody was grabbing like a stack or anything. But there were people like myself who wanted to take an extra 1 or 2 for friends, and the sales girls were glad to ablige. You need to come shop at my store I think...


----------



## ninababy100109

halloweencreature said:


> Ugh, okay I just went back because they forgot to give me one of my Boney candle bowls I purchased earlier. And, I couldn't resist buying more haha. I now bought the Boney jar topper, dead from the neck up, and a baby carriage. I'm not sure I want the carriage though, but couldn't resist it knowing it is sold out.


I have a feeling you're gonna b glad u got that baby buggy. I wish there was a mama to go with it - or maybe a daddy would be cool - I mean I walk my daughter in her stroller all the time. Come to think about it, a daddy and baby piece would be really really cool. I'd love that, considering I'm a father myself. Hope you're reading this YC, ha! Maybe next year tho.
So...what is it that people who don't like the buggy don't like about it? I love the detail and the bone handle. In fact, I have to say, i think YC did a great job with this years collection. I mean, in my opinion all the pieces are wonderful (although I could take or leave dead from the neck - just don't really get it). Seems like they really played to the likings of collectors like ourselves this year. I mean how long have we all been clamoring for another mama and baby like the 08 piece. At least we got the baby. And the addition of more animal pieces like last years bonesy was great - even the horse on the stagecoach piece is a boney (unlike last years I think). The jar holder with bonesy being walked by his boney owner is fabulous and so much better than the jar holders from years past. The sub is absolutely amazing and the toasting couple is certainly cool. I think we def needed a lil break from the bride and groom - it was starting to get a wee bit overplayed, as much as I love em. 
All and al,l I think YC did a great great job designing this years line. Very happy and looking forward to just sitting and staring at them tonight, ha!


----------



## myerman82

ninababy100109 said:


> Hey myerman...I can't believe they would only give u one catalog. At my store they had them out on the checkout counter and people could pretty much take as many as they wanted. I mean nobody was grabbing like a stack or anything. But there were people like myself who wanted to take an extra 1 or 2 for friends, and the sales girls were glad to ablige. You need to come shop at my store I think...


The problem is that lady working there has seriously (I'm not delusional LOL) had it in for me since she first started there. The other employees there are very nice and one of the employees is a good friend of mine. This lady looks just her she could be her sister. She is always rude towards me and I just don't get it. It could be her personality but she is always this way towards me. The funny thing is my friend who was with me took 5 catalogs and she said nothing to him so that makes me wonder. The reason I wanted three is because one of the cats is a gift for my friend and she asked me to try and get a catalog so she could she what else they have and the other was for another friend. Anyway, my friend is working tonight and I may go back to thank her for telling the other employees to help me get what I wanted. I will mention it to her but I really don't want to make a big deal out of it. I got the pieces I wanted and I'm happy with that.


----------



## ozfest43

Just got the other 8 I ordered online, and thankfully they were in good shape and nothing was wrong with them!


----------



## moodyblues

I was not going to go to the store today. As much as I would like to get the pieces I totally freak out in a situtaion where I would be shoved or plowed through. I was also pretty upset that the night before that the Cat and Carriage were sold out on line. That tells me that there would be some who will be pretty aggressive about getting them to fill ebay orders. 

About eleven in the afternoon I had a call from a Yankee Candle store I went to last year. The lady personally invited me to come over and said that they were very busy this morning but still had plenty of items. I went ahead and went. They still had everything except for the Skeleton Jar clinger. The carraige looked like the next to go but had plenty of boney cats left. I saw the black cat items but did not think about getting them because one I am not a fan of cats really and that they looked so plain. I ended up getting the carrage, a boney cat, a sub, a horse cart and a one eye. I remembered to bring the coupons this year and was able to slpit the sale in half to use them. Happy end after all. I plan to go to a lesser traveled store tomorrow to check what they have left.

My sister called me from NC and asked if I still needed anything. I mentioned the jar clinger and the sales associate said that one woman bought all 12 they had. I guess since it was so affordable that it was doable.


----------



## Boneybunchlove

Did anyone notice that the horse with the hearst in the catalog had no eyes but the ones in the stores do. I got all the things I ordered off line today and they were all in good shape except for the Double Hanger Tart Warmer..it had a huge white spot on the front of it so I had to take it to exchange it at the store and they only had one left. I got one of everything and I couldnt be happier. What a great day...I cant wait for halloween lol.


----------



## witchy poo

I think we should keep this thread going and everyone post pics of their Boney displays


----------



## grandma lise

witchy poo said:


> I think we should keep this thread going and everyone post pics of their Boney displays


Great idea. I so enjoyed viewing pictures of displays last year on the YC Facebook page. 

Sadly, something's changed since last year, and I'm prevented from seeing MOST of the posts and pictures this year. I hope Yankee Candle recognizes this problem, and chooses to move to a more accessible site for those of us who don't do Facebook (and never will). 

I will definately post pictures HERE in September or October!

Lisa


----------



## Hilda

witchy poo said:


> I think we should keep this thread going and everyone post pics of their Boney displays


I'm sure Hollow ~ who started this and the other Yankee Candle thread could be talked into starting a new Boney Bunch Displays thread.


----------



## Shadowbat

I only have one BB piece, that's the Grim Reaper from last year. I really didn't have any plans on going today, but when I got home from work I checked my emails and saw that I received a 20% off a 45$ purchase. So, I loaded up the kids and off we went. lol

I was really impressed with what they did. Last year it was not a big deal at all and from what I was told no one really showed up. Not this year. I was suprised at how many people were there, even at 1:30. The whole store was decked out Halloween. The staff was all dressed up as members of the Scooby Gang! They had a table set up with a table covering that made it look like the Mystery Machine. There was cider, punch, cookies, and spice donuts for the customers. They had a small table with coloring sheets for the kids and will have a drawing for the pictures. They also had a tv playing animated Scooby movies. There was drawings every hour for prizes. It was a really fun time.

I used my coupon and bought the BB Witch and a 3 skull candlebra that I eyeballed last year.


----------



## BoneyFan

I missed the party, but I went around 5:30. They had TONS of Dead Eyes, Witches, and the Play Dead Dog. Only a few grim reapers and 1 Jar Topper. A pretty big amount of the Toasting Couple and Proposal Couple and quite a few of the Dead From The Neck Ups left. I was told everything else sold out right away or they just didn't come in. Some of the Witches looked kind of sloppy and 1 of the Grim Reapers looked straight up weird. Instead of his skin being white, it was orange. :\ It looked awful. I bought the baby, cat, both dogs, the submarine, and the grim reaper online (which should be arriving monday!) so I really only wanted to see the witch, dead eye, dead from the neck up, and the jar topper in person so I was glad those were there. The jar topper had a funky bit to him so I decided just to go with Dead Eye and the Witch and a votive so I could use my coupon. I didn't realize Dead Eye's eye lit up so many different colors. He was cooler than I expected.


----------



## grandma lise

Boneybunchlove said:


> Did anyone notice that the horse with the hearst in the catalog had no eyes but the ones in the stores do.


Oh my gosh, you're right! I like the eyes both ways, unpainted or painted. That said, one of the challenges of decorating with the BB is that black ceramic blends with black surroundings. I took the horse drawn hearse into a dark room. From a design perspective, the painted eyes greatly help balance the overall look of the piece and makes the horse more visible. This piece and the sub are two of my all time favorite BB pieces!

Okay, I'm off to unpack and play with MORE of my new BB pieces! 

Lisa


----------



## myerman82

I just finished putting up my boney bunch display. The new additions look nice with the current boneys. Lisa, you are right about the black blending in with the black table clothes I used. It doesn't really bother me that much though. It actually looks kind of cool that way. I'm glad I bought the skeletons last year that sit on the edge with dangling feet and the skeleton jar clingers this year. Any open space I have on my display I put a skeleton in place and it looks great with the boneys (and pumpkin people, they are boneys too right?)


----------



## grandma lise

myerman82 said:


> I just finished putting up my boney bunch display. The new additions look nice with the current boneys. Lisa, you are right about the black blending in with the black table clothes I used. It doesn't really bother me that much though. It actually looks kind of cool that way. I'm glad I bought the skeletons last year that sit on the edge with dangling feet and the skeleton jar clingers this year. Any open space I have on my display I put a skeleton in place and it looks great with the boneys (and pumpkin people, they are boneys too right?)


Love those skeleton sitters. I may yet buy a few on Ebay. So wish I'd bought three last year. One of the things I've learned over and over again with YC is that if I even think I might like something, BUY IT. It's more cost effective to sell it later then buy it later. Ya know what I mean?!

I'm with you. Black on black is a good look too. Hope we get to see a picture of your new shelf display!

Lisa


----------



## sanura03

I want to say again, for the people that missed out on the baby carriage or the cat because people swooped in and bought them all to resell, call the flagship store! You can order over the phone (and use coupon codes!) and they'll ship it to you. I don't absolutely _know_ that they still have those pieces, but they usually have them long after the other stores and even the website sell out. Good luck everyone! I'm so excited for / jealous of everybody's preview party experiences. I can't wait to go next year!


----------



## myerman82

grandma lise said:


> Love those skeleton sitters. I may yet buy a few on Ebay. So wish I'd bought three last year. One of the things I've learned over and over again with YC is that if I even think I might like something, BUY IT. It's more cost effective to sell it later then buy it later. Ya know what I mean?!
> 
> I'm with you. Black on black is a good look too. Hope we get to see a picture of your new shelf display!
> 
> Lisa


Of course, right after I clear out all the boxes, yankee candle bags, and give the rest of the living room a good cleaning.


----------



## girlwiththeghost

Just came back from working my Halloween preview party. It wasn't as packed as last year and we still have TONS of everything left over. The only thing that sold out really fast was the skeleton jar clingers, but we only received one box of them. All of the guests were insanely nice and very calm this year, which was great. I wasn't really looking forward to any fighting.

We all dressed up, I was Magenta from 'The Rocky Horror Picture Show'. It was really fun!

So if any of you live near Milwaukee, Wisconsin, the Yankee Candle at Southridge Mall has a bunch of Boney Bunch still left over!


----------



## myerman82

Sorry the picture seems far away. I wanted to get as much detail in the photo as I could. Of course I still have a lot more to put out.


----------



## sanura03

myerman82 said:


> Sorry the picture seems far away. I wanted to get as much detail in the photo as I could. Of course I still have a lot more to put out.


What an awesome set up!
And is that the Bath and Body Works jack'o'lantern waterglobe next to the Boney candy bowl? If so, I have the same one and it's one of my favorite Halloween pieces!


----------



## grandma lise

What a GREAT idea to display the pieces in glass cabinets! Maximizes available light. Perfect for the Boney Bunch! Might be fun to add battery operated miniature lights.

Last year, Target sold Philips (30) LED white battery operated micro lights for Christmas decorating. I bought a couple sets and love them because they use 4 AA batteries, and I never had to replace the batteries. Would like to have a similar product in orange for Halloween decorating! 

Lisa


----------



## myerman82

Yes that is the Bath and Body Works globe. I LOVE it and it has a lot of sentimental meaning to it. Special very special to me got it for me. I remember the following year they had a pumpkin with a pirate patch on one eye but I passed on it. 
You are right about the battery operated tealights. That is all I use in the boney bunches. They look great lit at night and I never have to worry about fire. Actually, dollar tree sells them 3 for a dollar which is a steal.
What you see is just the beginning. Over the next few week I will be putting everything up. My house will looks just like the Roseanne halloween special house. Every inch is filled with Halloween and life sized props.


----------



## myerman82

I will take a much clear picture in the daylight. It's hard to make out a lot of details in that picture.


----------



## ozfest43

Gotta say, didn't think I was going to like the submarine, but those lights are bright and really make a cool centerpiece to the whole 2012 collection.


----------



## myerman82

Yes, it is a great addition. I almost took mine back to exchange it because one of the lights didn't work. Then I realized that I only turned on one of the switches. LOL


----------



## Myr

Bah! I got my moving bat cemetery home and one of the bats fell off before the cashier wrapped it. Luckily they had one left and I'll be exchanging it tomorrow. Hopefully I can avoid buying more Boneys during the switch. None of the Black Cat stuff was in, but they're holding them when they do come in.


----------



## Maverick9911

Just came across this photo from last year, how I had my collection displayed in my old apartment. This was before I got the big pumpkin wagon and several other pieces were still in boxes. This year I may have to keep them packed until I move, so hopefully I can get a larger spread - these things aren't made to sit in dark closets.


----------



## sanura03

Myr said:


> Bah! I got my moving bat cemetery home and one of the bats fell off before the cashier wrapped it. Luckily they had one left and I'll be exchanging it tomorrow. Hopefully I can avoid buying more Boneys during the switch. None of the Black Cat stuff was in, but they're holding them when they do come in.


If it's like my bird one and my 2010 version, they're made to come off for storage purposes, they just hook on there. It's hard to tell from the picture if it's the same on that one though.

ETA: Oh geez, nevermind I just got that you're saying it fell off and it's missing, sorry about that lol.


----------



## Myr

sanura03 said:


> If it's like my bird one and my 2010 version, they're made to come off for storage purposes, they just hook on there. It's hard to tell from the picture if it's the same on that one though.
> 
> ETA: Oh geez, nevermind I just got that you're saying it fell off and it's missing, sorry about that lol.


Hehe. It's the same design. They come off a little _too_ easily, though. I'm so afraid I will somehow drop one on the floor and vacuum it up! A couple kept falling off as he was wrapping it, so I'm positive my YC has a stray bat next to the cash registers.


----------



## Countess Dracula

Anyone see this listing on eBay? 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/YANKEE-CAND...ultDomain_0&hash=item46066aded5#ht_500wt_1288


----------



## sanura03

Countess Dracula said:


> Anyone see this listing on eBay?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/YANKEE-CAND...ultDomain_0&hash=item46066aded5#ht_500wt_1288


Oh geez. 
"Again, if you know anything about Yankee Candle and the Boney Bunch, they are very serious about their products, and in the past, have recalled Boney's for errors, ..." One piece. Because it could slice people's fingers open. And they still shipped me one lol.
They got a crappy misspelled piece and are trying to pawn it off as a rare treasure.


----------



## sanura03

The same seller also has one that isn't 'super mega ultra rare misspelled' and they just used the catalog picture and badly MS Paint-ed out the price, which of course is half of what they're asking.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/YANKEE-CAND...ultDomain_0&hash=item4aba7e442a#ht_500wt_1156


----------



## Countess Dracula

sanura03 said:


> Oh geez.
> "Again, if you know anything about Yankee Candle and the Boney Bunch, they are very serious about their products, and in the past, have recalled Boney's for errors, ..." One piece. Because it could slice people's fingers open. And they still shipped me one lol.
> They got a crappy misspelled piece and are trying to pawn it off as a rare treasure.


I must admit I did chuckle at this listing. My ultimate reaction - >


----------



## grandma lise

Appreciate the posts about problems with the pieces. I immediately read my tombstones and counted my bats. Sadly one of my submarine's fins has a small chip. Will call the store in the morning and bring it in for exchange when they get their next shipment in. 

As for the seller...I come across those types occassionally...and try to avoid them...

Lisa


----------



## grandma lise

Maverick9911 said:


> Just came across this photo from last year, how I had my collection displayed in my old apartment. This was before I got the big pumpkin wagon and several other pieces were still in boxes. This year I may have to keep them packed until I move, so hopefully I can get a larger spread - these things aren't made to sit in dark closets.


Hope you're settled into your new place soon. Funny, I've been storing my tarts in the witch's cauldron I got last year. Never occurred to me to use one of the candy bowls. You've got quite a few of my favorite pieces. Do you have two of the Skeleton Crew tart warmers from 2010 that feature the skeleton hand and crow on either end of the top shelf? I think I only saw one of those in the store before they had the stores remove the hanging tart holder. Did you modify it so the hanging tart holder doesn't fall off? Or does it still fall off? 

Lisa


----------



## Maverick9911

grandma lise said:


> Hope you're settled into your new place soon. Funny, I've been storing my tarts in the witch's cauldron I got last year. Never occurred to me to use one of the candy bowls. You've got quite a few of my favorite pieces. Do you have two of the Skeleton Crew tart warmers from 2010 that feature the skeleton hand and crow on either end of the top shelf? I think I only saw one of those in the store before they had the stores remove the hanging tart holder. Did you modify it so the hanging tart holder doesn't fall off? Or does it still fall off?
> 
> Lisa


I have four of them - two ordered from the flagship store, one purchased by a friend who thought I had missed out on preview day and one as a replacement. I found it odd because I had originally heard they were just being sold without the hanging bowl, then it became a complete "recall" according to my local stores. YC sent me the complete sets by mistake, then my friend got hers at her local store and the employees didn't inform her of the recall and gave her the hanger as well. One of the pieces sent to me was bent and chipped (its as if someone got the raven and bent it forward to make it fit inside the tight box), so YC sent me an extra, even though I kept offering to send back the broken piece to them. They were so nice and told me to just keep it, and luckily I was able to patch it up okay with some super glue. All four have the hanging bowls, though I only hung two of them up. I just took a small patch of black electrical tape, wrapped it gently yet tightly on the lower beak (in front of the groove) and this kept the chain from slipping off. Just to be safe, I never did burn any tarts in them.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

ozfest43 said:


> We got there at 8:50 this morning and there was already a lady in there who bought about 4 of everything in the store, no kidding, 4 or more of everything! Luckily if you asked for the ones that you wanted you could get it from the back room, but that really just bugs the crap out of me seeing people do that. When we left we went to get some breakfast, came back by the store 30-40 minutes later and that lady was still in there buying up the lot at the checkout counter. I heard some stories from some others on here about people like that, and I didn't think I'd see that, unfortunately I did today. I mean, what the crap is she going to do with 4 or more of the same item? Oh yeah, sell them online for a premium.


 this really pisses me off. I think it should be a limit of 2 per transaction...if you want more, fine...go get back in line and purchase them but give somebody else a chance. Yes, those pieces will end up on ebay and, damn it, SomEBODY will buy them and perpetuate the madness. Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## grandma lise

Maverick9911 said:


> I have four of them - two ordered from the flagship store, one purchased by a friend who thought I had missed out on preview day and one as a replacement. I found it odd because I had originally heard they were just being sold without the hanging bowl, then it became a complete "recall" according to my local stores. YC sent me the complete sets by mistake, then my friend got hers at her local store and the employees didn't inform her of the recall and gave her the hanger as well. One of the pieces sent to me was bent and chipped (its as if someone got the raven and bent it forward to make it fit inside the tight box), so YC sent me an extra, even though I kept offering to send back the broken piece to them. They were so nice and told me to just keep it, and luckily I was able to patch it up okay with some super glue. All four have the hanging bowls, though I only hung two of them up. I just took a small patch of black electrical tape, wrapped it gently yet tightly on the lower beak (in front of the groove) and this kept the chain from slipping off. Just to be safe, I never did burn any tarts in them.


It's funny, YC recalls pieces yet this is the second story I've heard where they recalled the pieces from the store, yet they still ship from the warehouse. Oh well, you got three good pieces and one for free that you repaired - (and what a good friend to pick one up for you!). You could probably test your repair by melting a tart in the repaired piece over a well protected surface so long as you're present at all times. Not sure if the bird's beak would get hot or not. I've read stories about tart holders being dislodged and it makes a huge mess. I imagine it's like wax and stains anything it comes into contact. Skeleton Crew is a nice collection. I buy it for my friend who helps me decorate each year.

Lisa


----------



## grandma lise

wickedwillingwench said:


> this really pisses me off. I think it should be a limit of 2 per transaction...if you want more, fine...go get back in line and purchase them but give somebody else a chance. Yes, those pieces will end up on ebay and, damn it, SomEBODY will buy them and perpetuate the madness. Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.


What's so terribly saddening is that anyone can do an internet search on "Boney Bunch 2012" in the weeks leading up to the release date to get ALL the information they need to acquire ALL the pieces they want at retail, and for $5 shipping or FREE shipping depending on amount of purchase. So let's not forget that the buyer bares responsibility for this ongoing problem too. When tracking Ebay sales, ignore the current listing prices. Only completed listing prices tell the story of what's really happening out there. If I'm remembering correctly, sales dramaticly drop off within a few weeks of the party.

That said, when I hear stories of sellers clearing out a store's inventory at the start of the party, it sickens me too. In my mind, it's pure greed. It's only a couple of hundred dollars each year to acquire the Boney Bunch, why be so incredibly heartless and insensitive to your neighbors?

I've been hand picking each piece for my collection in store, partially since 2010, completely since 2011. I was so disappointed this year when on the eve of the party I knew I'd only be able to use one $10 coupon to purchase almost $300 of product - (but I printed 6 just in case, you never know...). I'd heard about the five hourly drawings for 20% off your total purchases here - (thank you!) - so in the days leading up to the party, that became my strategy. But I have to say, by the third drawing, I was losing hope - (and lucky me, I won; still boucing happy about that!). Next year, I'll plan better and do other shopping at the Mall between drawings, maybe bring lunch and snacks! 

I think YC is also very frustrated with the "sociopathic" sellers who upset customers at the start of the party. I personally think sellers should be limited to buying the product online (which is what MOST sellers do buy the way). And I'd like to see Yankee Candle BAN sellers who engage in this behavior. 

I found it very interesting that YC released three new coupons the morning of the party - (a $10 off $25, CATS212; a $15 off $45, BB1545; and a $20 off, BB2045) - and wonder if this was an attempt to discourage these "sociopathic" sellers. Nice try, but based on what I'm hearing here, it didn't seem to change their behavior. Only the customers were negatively affected. 

The other frustrating aspect of the coupons, is that I was not emailed ANY of the new coupons - (got them all here, thank you again!) - and our store, unlike other stores around the country strictly enforced the new policy of one of each coupon per customer this year. 

I think YC has control over what their stores do regarding coupons. I think they're testing different strategies to see which is the most profitable. You really have to be determined and savvy to shop YC. The weeks leading up to the party are such a rollercoaster ride. I enjoy the ups, but definately not the downs. 

All that said, I'm grateful that our store has a consistent history of professional and helpful managers and crew and that our store doesn't have any awful customers. Don't know if I'd come back each year if I had some of the bad experiences described here. Am so happy that everyone here also had a great time too! All our networking and preparations paid off!

Looking forward to seeing lots of pictures of displays in the coming months! That's the BEST part of collecting for me!

Happy decorating all!

Lisa


----------



## BoNeYbRiT715

What we have to remember here is simple supply and demand. Yankee holds the cards on supply, and therefore cannot be considered innocent in some of the madness. If they do not ship adequate supply of certain pieces to a store, that leaves many of the shoppers at that store unable to fulfill their lists. Per Yankee's FBpage, this was the case at many stores. Some stores did not receive enough cats, carriages, subs, or dogs. Couple that with Yankee's website being sold out of 3 of the 4 items, and that forces the customer to eBay. It also creates a shortage of those pieces and creates an opportunity for the resale market. In either case, Yankee gets its money. I at first was of the opinion that Yankee was trying to crack down on resellers with the coupon restrictions, but the coupon restrictions were not nearly as severe as everyone was worried about, so I now doubt it. I was able to do multiple transactions at my store, and I ended up buying way more because of this, on a side note. So maybe it is a giant Yankee experiment. In any case, if Yankee truly wanted to eradicate the resale market, they would not allow a person to buy excessive multiples at a time. People who are piggy about grabbing all of them off the shelf to resell are being greedy, yes, but I guess in a way if Yankee won't stop it then Yankee is equally to blame. It's a recession and times are tough; people are doing what they can to make extra money. If people on eBay buy it at outrageous prices, then they too have a role in it. I guess in a way it can serve a purpose too though. Say for example, someone only has one Yankee store near them that got no Boney cat. Online is sold out. That person can turn to eBay and get a Boney cat. I guess the difference is how much the seller asks. If the seller starts at retail prices, what's the harm? But the jerks listing it at 3x the retail price are not okay. I dunno. There's a lot of gray area. I don't see it as black and white and can't automatically demonize a reseller.


----------



## pinkie1205

I'm curious as to how much these items will go down in price on ebay. I'm realizing that I want them ALL and I seriously can't choose a favorite at this point.

Like I said in a previous post, Coach had a problem with resellers and cut people's credit cards and addresses off. I'm sure it didn't stop some people (getting a prepaid credit card is easy) but I'm sure it stopped a few that didn't have an alternative address and that couldn't get another credit card.

On a good note, my mom sent me a text last night saying she loved her boneys and she thanked me for talking her into going. She said she can't wait for next year and that she wants a lot of the other pieces. I just told her to look out at yard sales and such (she finds everything at yard sales, I swear) and to just buy whatever she finds even if she has it (there is no problem to have 2!).

I really can't wait to see everyone's display. All my stuff except for the candy dish are still wrapped waiting for me to find a spot for them. I am actually rearranging my living room to make a display. My parents are giving me a corner cabinet thingy with shelves that I think I'm going to decorate with the garland I bought yesterday at a yard sale and creepy cloth. I'm also investing in some of those battery operated tealights...especially if my things are going to be on a shelf unit.

On a side note..the day of the party, they had the pumpkin apple candles lit. I could smell them when I was waiting in line and I even said something to my mom that I loved the smell. We ended up buying a few votives and I think the smell is completely awesome! 

Does YC ever do the tarts for $1 anymore? I really want to go stock up on some tarts, some witches brew and the pumpkin apple now..LOL..I hardly ever buy the jar candles because we will burn them until they're completely gone and it seems like a waste. I'm really loving tart burners now.


----------



## Mae

I popped into my local YC store today, just to look around, hoping they would have a couple of Skeleton Crew jar clingers left (they didn't). However I was really surprised they had 3 cats, 2 carriages, 3 subs, and 2 or 3 of Play Dead Bonesy. They also had quite a bit of everything else. If anyone is missing something and can't get it I would be more than happy to get it and send it to you.


----------



## Guest

pinkie1205 said:


> I'm curious as to how much these items will go down in price on ebay. I'm realizing that I want them ALL and I seriously can't choose a favorite at this point.
> 
> Like I said in a previous post, Coach had a problem with resellers and cut people's credit cards and addresses off. I'm sure it didn't stop some people (getting a prepaid credit card is easy) but I'm sure it stopped a few that didn't have an alternative address and that couldn't get another credit card.
> 
> On a good note, my mom sent me a text last night saying she loved her boneys and she thanked me for talking her into going. She said she can't wait for next year and that she wants a lot of the other pieces. I just told her to look out at yard sales and such (she finds everything at yard sales, I swear) and to just buy whatever she finds even if she has it (there is no problem to have 2!).
> 
> I really can't wait to see everyone's display. All my stuff except for the candy dish are still wrapped waiting for me to find a spot for them. I am actually rearranging my living room to make a display. My parents are giving me a corner cabinet thingy with shelves that I think I'm going to decorate with the garland I bought yesterday at a yard sale and creepy cloth. I'm also investing in some of those battery operated tealights...especially if my things are going to be on a shelf unit.
> 
> On a side note..the day of the party, they had the pumpkin apple candles lit. I could smell them when I was waiting in line and I even said something to my mom that I loved the smell. We ended up buying a few votives and I think the smell is completely awesome!
> 
> Does YC ever do the tarts for $1 anymore? I really want to go stock up on some tarts, some witches brew and the pumpkin apple now..LOL..I hardly ever buy the jar candles because we will burn them until they're completely gone and it seems like a waste. I'm really loving tart burners now.



I am tart lady too, and yes, they do sell tarts for $1 several times throughout the year. They just had a $1 tart and votive sale in July. I know they have a big sale after Christmas each year, and clear out alot of older stock.

If you do facebook, the YC page has a WEALTH of info on sales...look at it every few days and read through the comments and you will get lots of info! If I see anything I will post it here as well! 

I know what you mean about tarts- the strong scent, and the cheap price.


----------



## Mae

ozfest43 said:


> We got there at 8:50 this morning and there was already a lady in there who bought about 4 of everything in the store, no kidding, 4 or more of everything! Luckily if you asked for the ones that you wanted you could get it from the back room, but that really just bugs the crap out of me seeing people do that. When we left we went to get some breakfast, came back by the store 30-40 minutes later and that lady was still in there buying up the lot at the checkout counter. I heard some stories from some others on here about people like that, and I didn't think I'd see that, unfortunately I did today. I mean, what the crap is she going to do with 4 or more of the same item? Oh yeah, sell them online for a premium.


That happened to me last year. I almost wasn't able to get Bonsey which was the one I had to have last year. Luckily my mom has a smart phone and I ordered it right then.


----------



## grandma lise

I agree BoNeYbRiT715. I have quite a few friends who are resellers. Good people. And they all buy YC product online. Secondary market sellers - (and I'm not one) - for the most part serve collector's needs. I'd still like to see them banned from stores, but after thinking about it, only the day of the party. 

I agree about YC shorting some stores. Don't understand why they do it. It creates a lot of stress for the customers. So glad our store is not like that.

Just did an analysis of Ebay sales. Without saying too much...the baby carriage is the hot seller. The dog and cat are selling equally well but the cat is far more profitable. A third of the 2012 boney bunch listings did not sell, likely due to overpricing. Not many listings yet for the Skeleton clinger but it sold out quickly in stores. Waiting to see what sells out online next...

Lisa


----------



## Mae

I'm going to check back when I get paid again and see what is left and if there are any I want. I really like Dead Eye, but he just wasn't in the budget. If he is still in stock I'll definitely buy him and probably the sub


----------



## grandma lise

Here's some considerations when prioritizing what to buy this year. I agree with Hollow, the YC Facebook site is an excellent source of information. I followed it closely last year. Not a Facebook member so can't this year due to changes Facebook made, sniff, sniff... I think that's the most helpful guidance you'll get.

Big pieces are high in shipping if purchased later on Ebay. The higher priced items often are still available when the sale starts, likely in early September, but not always. Inexpensive items are popular with buyers. When a piece sells out online, you may still be able to find it at your store, or find someone online here that has access to one at their store because some stores are overburdened with inventory. It's a bit of a game, and it continues to fascinate me...

Oh, and there will be an over supply of many of the pieces in many stores and on Ebay in a few weeks - (last year our store got two more shipments in within a few weeks). For the most part, it's only the underproduced pieces that sell out and go up in price the first year. Again, that's where the YC Facebook page is really helpful. 

If anyone missed out on a piece that has sold out online, as suggested by Sanura03, call the flagship stores. They ship too. What has worked well for me is to call my local store and put my name on a waiting list for items that sold out online. They often are in the store's second shipment, but only that shipment.

Hope that helps, 

Lisa


----------



## Mae

grandma lise said:


> Big pieces are high in shipping if purchased later on Ebay.
> Lisa


I was looking at the Proposal Couple on Ebay before I found out it was being rereleased this year and shipping was about half of the price of of the piece. Glad I decided not to buy. I picked it up today when I went to the store, add a coupon and that its tax free weekend and it was perfect!


----------



## myerman82

At the preview party I had picked up the last three skeleton clingers they had. I went to another Yankee Candle store later and they had at least ten of the clingers in stocks. I should have picked them up for people that wanted them but it never crossed my mind. I called that store this morning and they are sold out now. Now my friend who saw my boney bunch display today are begging me to get them one of the clingers if I come across them again. I can't believe that they are selling for up to $20 on ebay.


----------



## Myr

I went and picked up my replacement moving bat cemetery today! I feel so stupid, but I can't get it to work. Any tips? My store has several Bonesy left if anyone needs one, btw. 

I knew I should have bought the skeleton clinger at the party. The basket was full when I left, so I assumed it wasn't a popular piece at my YC and I could come back after payday. One day later and they are gone.

EDIT: Oh, my! Haha. I didn't take the stopper off.


----------



## grandma lise

Myr said:


> I went and picked up my replacement moving bat cemetery today! I feel so stupid, but I can't get it to work. Any tips? My store has several Bonesy left if anyone needs one, btw.
> 
> I knew I should have bought the skeleton clinger at the party. The basket was full when I left, so I assumed it wasn't a popular piece at my YC and I could come back after payday. One day later and they are gone.
> 
> EDIT: Oh, my! Haha. I didn't take the stopper off.


[giggle]

I'm looking for 2011 sitters if anyone is interesed in trading for 2012 skeleton clingers. PM me.

Lisa


----------



## skulls&sprinkles

Which stores are the flagship stores? I would like to call them to try and get a baby carriage. I am also first on the wait list for it at my local store. The SAs said they are getting a boney shipment in on thurs but don't know which pieces they will receive.


----------



## little Bee

*Hi*

I stumbled across this page last week sometime. I would like to thank everyone here for the weath of information. 

this seems like a fun group. 

I love how everyone is passionate about yankee candle and the Boney Bunch collection.


----------



## ozfest43

skulls&sprinkles said:


> Which stores are the flagship stores? I would like to call them to try and get a baby carriage. I am also first on the wait list for it at my local store. The SAs said they are getting a boney shipment in on thurs but don't know which pieces they will receive.


One is in Deerfield, Massachusetts and the other is in Williamsburg, Virginia. From what I've read you stand a good chance of finding what you want there.


----------



## skulls&sprinkles

ozfest43 said:


> One is in Deerfield, Massachusetts and the other is in Williamsburg, Virginia. From what I've read you stand a good chance of finding what you want there.


Yay! Thank you! I will be calling first thing tmrw morning!


----------



## Twirls827

little Bee said:


> I stumbled across this page last week sometime. I would like to thank everyone here for the weath of information.
> 
> this seems like a fun group.
> 
> I love how everyone is passionate about yankee candle and the Boney Bunch collection.


Exactly, this is the same reason I joined. I love how friendly everyone is and it just makes the upcoming Halloween season so much more exciting


----------



## Twirls827

Hi everyone, I finally got to my computer to share in the boney preview love lol. So like I stated in a previous post, my husband, and my parents and I were first in line. I think we surprised one of the saleslady because she kept watching us while she got the store ready. We weren't doing anything, just peeking in the window to take a picture of the setup. Alittle before the doors opened another family arrived and we all went in calmly and picked up a raffle ticket along the way. They had a small set up of tea, sm sandwiches, cookies and trailmix. The salesladies had on cat ears and whiskers which was cute. I noticed right away the cats were gone but they kept steadily stocking them up as pieces sold. I only brought 1 cat, 2 jar clingers for friends and the toasting couple as I didn't pick them up online. I had intended to buy the creepy crawlies collection but they said they never received them. I was going to order them from there but they became really busy when more people showed up. It seemed like everyone wanted the skeleton crew which surprised me and I was expecting the boneys to sell. My mom brought some of the other pumpkin items and a haunted house. We left and called around and none of my area stores received the creepy crawlies. We went to another store just to look around and check out the party and only found a handful of shoppers and this was around 1:30pm. The ladies here were dressed as zombies, witches, and vampires which was awesome. They had a small table filled with fruit, cookies and cupcakes. We quickly became friends with the super helpful manager and she offered to order the CC pieces for me so I brought 2 spiderweb votive holders, the tart warmer and the 2 spider tealight holders. Along with those I brought the pumpkin tree tlh, 2 play dead's and a box of witches brew tealights. The manager even let us use my 20 off 45 along with a 20 percent off total purchase because while we were there I won a giveaway consisting of the coupon, a car jar and candy . So, now we have a new favorite store lol. Overall I spent way more than I intended to but eveything is worth it. I'm thinking of displaying them year round instead of just during autumn. I can't wait till my 3 other orders come in.. whew, so many boneys, so little apt space. 

If you made it though my novel, thanks for listening lol 

P.s thanks for all the info, details, coupon codes and links, I'm so happy to have found this thread and share in all the excitement!


----------



## myerman82

Ok, did a lot of hunting for more clingers today. I have two friends that really really want one and they seem to think I'm the one that finds everything. LOL Anyway, I managed to hunt down 4 of them today. The only problem is they are three hours away. I'm going to see if there is any possible way they could ship them to me. I am also first on the list at my store and asked for three there so if I'm unable to get these tomorrow I'm keeping my fingers crossed that my store will get in the three I want.


----------



## sanura03

myerman82 said:


> Ok, did a lot of hunting for more clingers today. I have two friends that really really want one and they seem to think I'm the one that finds everything. LOL Anyway, I managed to hunt down 4 of them today. The only problem is they are three hours away. I'm going to see if there is any possible way they could ship them to me. I am also first on the list at my store and asked for three there so if I'm unable to get these tomorrow I'm keeping my fingers crossed that my store will get in the three I want.


I think maybe they can transfer them to your store and you can pick them up there. It seems like I've heard of people doing that in years past.
Or maybe that's just the store ordering them from the website. Couldn't hurt to ask though


----------



## Maverick9911

I'm supposed to get a call on Tuesday about the clingers. I'd like to get at least three, one for me and two for another, but I'll be happy with just one. I don't mind waiting a little while longer out of fairness, if there's a good shot at being able to order some more. Since they are so small, I'm hoping it won't be a problem either way. 

Silly as it sounds, it looks so scared that it might possibly fall off the candle. This coming from a 30 year old male who actually deliberated whether or not to get the chainsaw boney last year because I was unsettled at how terrified the pumpkin votive holder appeared


----------



## grandma lise

Maverick9911 said:


> I'm supposed to get a call on Tuesday about the clingers. I'd like to get at least three, one for me and two for another, but I'll be happy with just one. I don't mind waiting a little while longer out of fairness, if there's a good shot at being able to order some more. Since they are so small, I'm hoping it won't be a problem either way.
> 
> Silly as it sounds, it looks so scared that it might possibly fall off the candle. This coming from a 30 year old male who actually deliberated whether or not to get the chainsaw boney last year because I was unsettled at how terrified the pumpkin votive holder appeared


So funny. That's exactly why that's the _only_ BB piece I didn't collect last year! I really like this year's skeleton clingers too. It might be fun to temporarily hot glue them to a beverage glass!

Lisa


----------



## myerman82

The skeleton clingers are fun to decorate with. I don't know if you can tell by my picture but I have one peeking up at the boney hearse as it is riding by. Kind of creepy but displays very nice. That is what sold it when my friends saw the display. It's funny how the clingers have become this years boney ornaments.


----------



## Uncle Steed

I love the new stuff for this season!! Now I just gotta get some extra spending money...


----------



## moodyblues

I really wished that they had a name for the Boney cat. Any thoughts? Maybe thay will have a mouse next year.


----------



## sublimesting

So, went to our Yankee Candle at 10:00 AM this Saturday and it was empty. I stood there looking at all the Boney Bunches and thought "What a shame I don't collect them." I pulled up ebay and showed my wife how much they go for on there and said "ya know we are literally walking away from money here by not buying most of this up right now." But that's what happened and I bought my 22 Fall and Halloween themed votive candles and left.

I'll bet that thought drives a lot of people crazy on here but at least I am not an a-hole selling them on ebay. LOL. Hope everyone found what they were looking for this weekend!


----------



## Boneys80

*paint*

The paint on some of these were definitely a little less than spectacular lol


----------



## Boneys80

hollow said:


> Hmmm....my witch is decidedly African American. I am totally cool with that, because she is quite lovely.
> 
> My Bonesy jar holder has no circles around his eyes. He looks squinty. I did take a pic and send to to YC- I am ok with a flaw here and there, but not two pieces that are pretty flawed.
> 
> Love them all, tho. nothing like lights off, and the Boney Bunch flickering in the corner!


One of my babies is much darker than the other. Very tan! I loved it so much I needed to get!


----------



## little Bee

I got to the store before the employees. I bought only one skeleton jar clinger. I should have bought at least 2. They were gone when I came back later on in the day. 
Oh well, i would not have one if it was not for another customer pointing it out to me. She even offered me a coupon but i already had 2. 
I never asked for a catalogue. I didn't see any and was never given one. Should I go back and ask if they have anymore?


----------



## ozfest43

It's funny, I was focused so much on just the Boney Bunch collection over the last few weeks that I didn't even look at the other things like the skeleton jar clingers. If they had any in the store when I went, I didn't notice them.


----------



## sanura03

A couple of the black cat items are in stock on the site now. But not the tealight holder or the tart warmer


----------



## MGOBLUENIK

Just stopped at my local YC on my way to work and was surprised to see they still had everything! 1 cat, 10 dogs, 3 baby carriages, 3 hearses, 2 submarines and several of the others. They also still had 5 of the skeleton jar clingers! Was surprised to see only 1 of the spider web multi votives left, the had 3 Saturday morning! So I used the new $15 off $45 coupon and grabbed the spider web multi votive and 3 of the 5 skeleton clingers. So much for sticking to my budget until payday! lol But I would have been bummed if I missed out on those 2 pieces.


----------



## Alliecat

This forum is great... thank you all for the wealth of information!! This was my first year going to a preview party. The only bonies I owned before this I got during the sas last year...a globe with skulls inside and a luminary couple candle. Anyway, I got to my store at 10 am Saturday and got everything I wanted except the baby carriage. I don't know how many they got or if one person bought them all or what happened?? I called the Williamsburg store and was told they didn't have any. I just called the Flagship store in Virginia and they had them so I was able to order a few and was even able to use a 20 off 45 coupon!! 
The bonies I bought were...dead eye, dead from the neck up, jar topper, candy bowl, the submarine, the cat, play dead dog, man/dog jar holder, and the proposal couple. The other non boney items I got were...hanging pumpkin jar holder, skeleton crew jar holder and clinger, and the flying bat cemetary votive holder. My store said they had permission from corporate to use multiple coupons during the preview party. I had the 10 off 25 at the time and I bought a lot more than I planned on because I was able to use the coupon more than once. Now, I'm just waiting on the black cat accessories...my store said they will be getting them on Wednesday. So, for all the seasoned yankee halloween veterans out there, are there any other pieces I don't wanna miss out on lol.


----------



## little Bee

moodyblues said:


> I really wished that they had a name for the Boney cat. Any thoughts? Maybe thay will have a mouse next year.


My cat should arrive tomorrow. I am surprised they didn't give the cat a name. A mouse would be nice.


----------



## little Bee

ozfest43 said:


> It's funny, I was focused so much on just the Boney Bunch collection over the last few weeks that I didn't even look at the other things like the skeleton jar clingers. If they had any in the store when I went, I didn't notice them.


Yes me too. If it wasn't for the customer i would have passed it by.


----------



## Iluvmesomehalloween

little Bee said:


> Yes me too. If it wasn't for the customer i would have passed it by.


I didn't even think to look for them at the store either. BOo. 

However my store, like many others, wasn't hit too hard on opening day. So I guess if I really wanted to check, I could see if there were any left. Hmm. 

Interesting note: In talking with employees, I think YC has realized the demand for these products, and wants to thwart re-sellers. Which I totally understand and applaud-why sell limited amounts and let others make a huge profit reselling your product, when you can sell more yourself, and make more money in the long run. !!Ding ding!! 

Needless to say, I think individual stores were bummed because the products being sold online two days early really cut into their preview party sells this year. I think that is evidenced by all the "left overs" we are still seeing in some stores. But the good thing, imho, is that having actual Boneys on the shelf for a longer time in-store will introduce more people to the collection. Which really isn't a bad thing. 

More people to share in our love, potentially more people that will want to buy those items you no longer want and put on ebay later in the year, and more profit for YC.


----------



## Serpentia

Monday Aug. 6: The Black Cat stuff is up on the website, grab those kitties before they are gone. I sure did!


----------



## Iluvmesomehalloween

LOL, I jumped on the chance to buy the BC things I wanted too, Serpentia!


----------



## Serpentia

Iluvmesomehalloween said:


> Interesting note: In talking with employees, I think YC has realized the demand for these products, and wants to thwart re-sellers. Which I totally understand and applaud-why sell limited amounts and let others make a huge profit reselling your product, when you can sell more yourself, and make more money in the long run. !!Ding ding!!


Sideshow Collectibles [maker of many comics- and popular-culture themed collectible statues, etc] has recently begun creating many of their pieces in open editions, rather than a small run of x amount. This has INFURIATED eBay "flippers" used to buying up small edition runs and then taking them to eBay for a thousand dollars a pop, or whatever. You ought to see the wailing and the whining going on in some parts of the Sideshow forums!! it is HILARIOUS. I have ZERO empathy for these predatory practices. ZERO. I want what I want, and I don't want to buy it from an eBay scalper, thanks. So i am delighted when businesses take the trouble to foil said practices. It really ought to happen more often.


----------



## Iluvmesomehalloween

That is awesome! And naturally I agree with you that it should happen more.


----------



## Guest

Serpentia said:


> Monday Aug. 6: The Black Cat stuff is up on the website, grab those kitties before they are gone. I sure did!


YAY! Got me a tealight holder! MREEEEEEEEEEEOW!


----------



## Paul Melniczek

My local Yankee Candle shop has all of their Halloween items out. I have a question to those of you that are collectors of their stuff and have an idea of stock levels. Which items do you think will sell out quick? Do you think the Black Cat (limited edition for $34.99 with topping) and the other large/medium Halloween candles might sell out soon or can I wait? Right now they have everything, it seems, including all the Boney Bunch stuff. Any advice?


----------



## Mae

Paul Melniczek said:


> My local Yankee Candle shop has all of their Halloween items out. I have a question to those of you that are collectors of their stuff and have an idea of stock levels. Which items do you think will sell out quick? Do you think the Black Cat (limited edition for $34.99 with topping) and the other large/medium Halloween candles might sell out soon or can I wait? Right now they have everything, it seems, including all the Boney Bunch stuff. Any advice?


Play Dead, the Boney Cat, the Baby Carriage, and the Skeleton Crew jar clinger are already sold out. The Boney Hearse is listed as low stock. 

On a different note, my YC catalog came in the mail today. Glad I wasn't waiting on it.


----------



## skulls&sprinkles

FYI - The Deerfield store is sold out of the baby carriage. I just ordered it from the Williamsburg store though!!  the lady on the phone said they don't have too many left so you may want to call soon if you still need the boney baby carriage! Hours are 10-6pm 

Sooo excited bc this was the last piece of this years collection that I wanted


----------



## pinkie1205

The Limited Edition candle might sell out soon (I want to buy one ASAP) but I don't see the other candles selling out. I bought Witches Brew candles up until Halloween last year (or pretty close).

If they have everything, I would go for what is sold out on the website, if that's what you like 

Payday can't come soon enough! I want more! *mildly obsessed*


----------



## skulls&sprinkles

Also I have been meaning to ask...how does everyone store their boneys when not displayed? The pieces I ordered online are wrapped so nice, but I'm worried about wrapping/storing the rest of my collection. Any recommendations for containers etc would be appreciated


----------



## pinkie1205

I would jsut wrap them like other breakables. Wrap them in a bunch of bubble wrap/newspaper and store them kind of tight in a box so they don't shift around. I would clearly label the box so you don't stack anything heavy on top.

I plan on displaying mine all year  I just love them so much 

I have a question too...does everyone use real candles in their boneys or just the battery operated tea lights? I have a real candle in my cat and I'm watching the flame flicker around and it made me wonder if the heat and flame damage the paint or anything like that?


----------



## RCIAG

I'm not a big Boney Bunch fan but I bought Dead Eye, the skeleton hand jar holder, the 1 each of the candles with the JOL face & the skelly face & one each of the matching car fresheners.

Looks like a few things are already sold out online too!


----------



## skulls&sprinkles

pinkie1205 said:


> I would jsut wrap them like other breakables. Wrap them in a bunch of bubble wrap/newspaper and store them kind of tight in a box so they don't shift around. I would clearly label the box so you don't stack anything heavy on top.
> 
> I plan on displaying mine all year  I just love them so much
> 
> I have a question too...does everyone use real candles in their boneys or just the battery operated tea lights? I have a real candle in my cat and I'm watching the flame flicker around and it made me wonder if the heat and flame damage the paint or anything like that?


I usually use the LED color changing tea lights (they are on amazon for about 10.00/12 pack w free shipping if you are a prime member).They are really fun! I have used real tea lights in my boneys, but never real votives. Tea lights have that plastic or metal casing so the wax doesn't mess up the ceramic/paint. At least not in my experience.


----------



## grandma lise

Picked up a second BB cat. Hoping to get a third one in the next BB shipment to our store...fingers crossed! 

While at the store, I spoke with the manager about the Black Cat jar holder, tealight holder and clinger. There may be a problem with the Black Cat collection. The Black Cat "jar" holder may not be big enough to accommodate the medium and large jars. It seems that it works best with the tumblers. 

If anyone has the Black Cat "jar" holder in hand, I'd sure appreciate hearing if the jars fit or not. 

Thanks!

Lisa


----------



## grandma lise

Okay, hard to know what's going on...it's entirely possible the sellers are buying the Boney Bunch hearse and jar holder...I honestly don't have any way of knowing. That said I don't recall a time when expensive pieces like that have been "low stock" anywhere near this early before. In my experience, this is highly unusual. If you want but haven't gotten the hearse or jar holder yet, I'd say order it tonight or call your store in the morning and either have them hold one for you or ask to be put on the waiting list for the next Boney Bunch shipment. After that, both of these pieces are likely gone. 

Lisa


----------



## Paul Melniczek

I saw someone trying to sell the BB cat tealight on E-bay for $200 for Buy it Now. Are you kidding me?


----------



## pinkie1205

There was one on Ebay's completed listings that went for $100 


I might have to switch to votives or something for the time being because when I use tealights, my overhead fan blows them out..lol

I think if there are some boneys left when I get paid, I'm either going to buy some on ebay from previous years or I'm going to pick up some that I don't have. I didn't like the dead eye until I saw it all lit up!


----------



## sanura03

grandma lise said:


> Picked up a second BB cat. Hoping to get a third one in the next BB shipment to our store...fingers crossed!
> 
> While at the store, I spoke with the manager about the Black Cat jar holder, tealight holder and clinger. There may be a problem with the Black Cat collection. The Black Cat "jar" holder may not be big enough to accommodate the medium and large jars. It seems that it works best with the tumblers.
> 
> If anyone has the Black Cat "jar" holder in hand, I'd sure appreciate hearing if the jars fit or not.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Lisa


Some people are saying they fit fine and some are saying they hover an inch over the bottom of the holder. It might be like the 2010 pumpkin globes that were supposed to go over the medium jars. I got two, one of them fit over it just fine and on the other, the opening on the bottom was just too small so I have to use it with the baby jars.
Did they say anything about the black cat tart warmer? (I know I'm being really OCD about that piece, sorry about that, but it's the last thing on my list. )


----------



## sanura03

pinkie1205 said:


> I would jsut wrap them like other breakables. Wrap them in a bunch of bubble wrap/newspaper and store them kind of tight in a box so they don't shift around. I would clearly label the box so you don't stack anything heavy on top.
> 
> I plan on displaying mine all year  I just love them so much
> 
> I have a question too...does everyone use real candles in their boneys or just the battery operated tea lights? I have a real candle in my cat and I'm watching the flame flicker around and it made me wonder if the heat and flame damage the paint or anything like that?


The only boney piece I've ever used a real candle in is the 2010 haunted house tart warmer because I used to use that all the time before I got my electric tart warmer. All the others are sadly empty lol. I keep meaning to buy a bunch of the led tealights and votives but I always see some other Halloween thing I want to spend my money on instead lol. Someday...


----------



## little Bee

Catalogue came today. 
I use fake led battery lights or nothing at all. I picked up a pack at BJ's wholesale store. I can't recall the price. 
I use tissue paper and a well labeled box and place them on shelf. I should pick up some bubble wrap. 
I am still surprised yc did not have any pieces from 2008. 
I wonder why they didn't release a 2008 anniversart boney bunch piece? Yc had all the years but the beginning year. Odd


----------



## little Bee

sanura03 said:


> Some people are saying they fit fine and some are saying they hover an inch over the bottom of the holder. It might be like the 2010 pumpkin globes that were supposed to go over the medium jars. I got two, one of them fit over it just fine and on the other, the opening on the bottom was just too small so I have to use it with the baby jars.
> Did they say anything about the black cat tart warmer? (I know I'm being really OCD about that piece, sorry about that, but it's the last thing on my list. )


I will try to check for you tomorrow. However,i only have large jars no medium jars. 
Last year with the little bat jar clinger, i never put him on a candle. The cat, bat and skeleton will never see the side of a candle. I never use them for their purpose,jar clinger. The bat sat on the bookshelf last year. I'm not sure where I will hang them this year. Always fun to find new ways to display them from year to year.


----------



## grandma lise

sanura03 said:


> Some people are saying they fit fine and some are saying they hover an inch over the bottom of the holder. It might be like the 2010 pumpkin globes that were supposed to go over the medium jars. I got two, one of them fit over it just fine and on the other, the opening on the bottom was just too small so I have to use it with the baby jars.
> Did they say anything about the black cat tart warmer? (I know I'm being really OCD about that piece, sorry about that, but it's the last thing on my list. )


Sanura03, it's a mystery. All I know is that they were briefly pictured online as sold out like the rest of the black cat pieces, then disappeared, I think before the party.

Well, we now know what the lower production pieces must have been: hearse, jar holder, and grim reaper boat. They're now sold out. Have to say, this was another GREAT year for the Boney Bunch!

Lisa

Oh, and thanks Sanura03 for the information on the black cat jar holder. Think what I'd do is wait for it to arrive at our store then see if I can find one that fits the jars!


----------



## Spookywolf

sanura03 said:


> Some people are saying they fit fine and some are saying they hover an inch over the bottom of the holder. It might be like the 2010 pumpkin globes that were supposed to go over the medium jars. I got two, one of them fit over it just fine and on the other, the opening on the bottom was just too small so I have to use it with the baby jars.
> Did they say anything about the black cat tart warmer? (I know I'm being really OCD about that piece, sorry about that, but it's the last thing on my list. )


Had to go grab my black cat jar holder out of the bag and try it out. I bought mine on opening day at the store, and mine is also too tight at the bottom to fit a large jar. It lacks about an inch of going all the way down. Guess I'll have to call the store manager tomorrow and see what can be done about it. Not sure if later shipments will be sized differently or not, but that's definitely disappointing. 

Thanks for the heads-up on this problem, guys. I probably wouldn't have notice until October when I display all my Halloween goodies.


----------



## Guest

grandma lise said:


> Sanura03, it's a mystery. All I know is that they were briefly pictured online as sold out like the rest of the black cat pieces, then disappeared, I think before the party.
> 
> Well, we now know what the lower production pieces must have been: hearse, jar holder, and grim reaper boat. They're now sold out. Have to say, this was another GREAT year for the Boney Bunch!
> 
> Lisa
> 
> Oh, and thanks Sanura03 for the information on the black cat jar holder. Think what I'd do is wait for it to arrive at our store then see if I can find one that fits the jars!


G.L. do you think the online pieces that are sold out will be restocked? TIA!


----------



## pinkie1205

Looks like everything I bought sold out! I really want the Guy walking the Dog..LOL..Maybe I'll luck out and they'll have it at the store.

I'm so so so happy that I got what I did though. I keep saying that but I feel better knowing I bought what I wanted!

Now I"m just waiting for my Sub to come in the mail!


----------



## myerman82

sanura03 said:


> Some people are saying they fit fine and some are saying they hover an inch over the bottom of the holder. It might be like the 2010 pumpkin globes that were supposed to go over the medium jars. I got two, one of them fit over it just fine and on the other, the opening on the bottom was just too small so I have to use it with the baby jars.
> Did they say anything about the black cat tart warmer? (I know I'm being really OCD about that piece, sorry about that, but it's the last thing on my list. )


I have asked the employees at the four different stores I went to. I swear, we know a lot more than Yankee candle employees. All they say is if it's not in the catalog (which it's not) then they don't have it. I told them I saw it online briefly on the website and the said it was probably recalled due to a defect or something. By the way. the store I went to still have 6 boney cats in stock. I was surprised since every other store here was sold out.


----------



## Spookywolf

Check this out! I bought a Boney cat online Thurs night before the opening, in case they were gone by the time I made it to the store. On Saturday, at the second store I went to , I found more Boney cats and bought one for a friend of mine. I just got my online order today and was checking out both cats to decide which one I wanted to keep and which one I wanted to give to my buddy, and I noticed the most unusual thing. The brim of the hat from the cat I bought at the store has the curve of the brim facing the front. The online cat has the curved brim of the hat at the side. I pulled out my catalogue, and sure enough, the brim pictured there was also on the side. Though this is not a deal breaker by a long shot, I just thought it was unusual and wanted to mention it to the other Boney fans out there. Anybody notice this before? I've tried to take 2 pictures w/my camera phone so you can see what I'm talking about. I deliberately took these from the side so you can see the edge of the hat better. It's more noticeable when holding them in hand, but look close. (And by the way, I do not and never will sell anything on Ebay because I hate the mark ups and headaches it causes collectors like us  The second cat is really for a friend.) So what do you guys think? It makes me wonder if they deliberately put slight differences in the online pieces versus the store pieces, though why they would do this, I haven't a clue. Interesting!


----------



## grandma lise

Hollow,

My store still has all the sold out pieces available and likely will get more in their second shipment. That's how it worked last year at least. In the past, I've seen the status of pieces change from "sold out" to "low stock" or "in stock" online so anything's possible. We'll know more tomorrow. I'm thinking about buying a second hearse, jar holder, and grim reaper boat, but I never get around to selling them! So I came home instead with an electric pumpkin tart warmer http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/pumpkin-patch/1258239 and 4 apple pumpkin tarts. Used my coupon of course!

I'm embarrassed to ask, but I'm terrible at acronyms...what does "TIA" mean?

Lisa


----------



## sanura03

Spookywolf said:


> Check this out! I bought a Boney cat online Thurs night before the opening, in case they were gone by the time I made it to the store. On Saturday, at the second store I went to , I found more Boney cats and bought one for a friend of mine. I just got my online order today and was checking out both cats to decide which one I wanted to keep and which one I wanted to give to my buddy, and I noticed the most unusual thing. The brim of the hat from the cat I bought at the store has the curve of the brim facing the front. The online cat has the curved brim of the hat at the side. I pulled out my catalogue, and sure enough, the brim pictured there was also on the side. Though this is not a deal breaker by a long shot, I just thought it was unusual and wanted to mention it to the other Boney fans out there. Anybody notice this before? I've tried to take 2 pictures w/my camera phone so you can see what I'm talking about. I deliberately took these from the side so you can see the edge of the hat better. It's more noticeable when holding them in hand, but look close. (And by the way, I do not and never will sell anything on Ebay because I hate the mark ups and headaches it causes collectors like us The second cat is really for a friend.) So what do you guys think? It makes me wonder if they deliberately put slight differences in the online pieces versus the store pieces, though why they would do this, I haven't a clue. Interesting!


That's odd. Also, someone on the FB page pointed out that on the jar holder it looks like the dog is facing different directions on some of them.
like this one: http://www.ebay.com/itm/HALLOWEEN-B...ltDomain_0&hash=item3a781cbba6#ht_3613wt_1037
Vs this one: http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Yankee-...ultDomain_0&hash=item3a7824a45e#ht_500wt_1054


----------



## grandma lise

Tea lights or battery operated tea lights? I use both...but I almost always use tea lights in my Haunted Houses and Boney Bunch votive and tea light holders. If I still had cats though, I don't know what I'd do. It seems that cats regularly catch their wiskers and tails on fire when around open flames...not good...

For Halloween, I like to line walkways with small hanging lanterns. It sometimes threatens to rain on Halloween here, so I put battery operated tea lights inside zip lock bags, turn on the switch, then tuck one in each lantern, though you could use more than one battery operated tealight per lantern if desired. 

This year, for my larger hanging lanterns that feature orange glass and black metal halloween scenes, I'm adding a battery operated orange LED miniature light string - (available this year at Michaels for $5.99 in a variety of Halloween colors!) - but may upgrade to a _twinkling_ battery operated orange LED miniature light string - (available from Grandin Road for $14.99).

Anything other than 100% beeswax irritates my lungs so I melt tarts for fragrance. 

I don't like the way the votive's flame drops as it burns down in ceramic pieces, so I take two empty tea light cups, kiss the rims together and secure with tape. I then drop that into the my Boney Bunch votive holder, add a beeswax tea light, and light it. 

I don't like jar candles for the same reason I don't like votives - (the dropping flame) - so I take an empty tea light cup, place it upside down over the virgin jar candle wick, then put a beeswax tea light on top and light it, then add a jar shade, preferably one that glows.

When I get around to decorating, I'll try to remember to post pictures!

Lisa


----------



## sanura03

grandma lise said:


> Hollow,
> 
> I'm embarrassed to ask, but I'm terrible at acronyms...what does "TIA" mean?
> 
> Lisa


It's thanks in advance


----------



## grandma lise

sanura03 said:


> It's thanks in advance


TY sanura03!


----------



## pinkie1205

Oh I always use a small glass votive holder inside of my fancy votive holders. It makes the candle burn more uniform. 

I did have a mishap though. I guess from using the same one for so long, the heat weakened the glass and it shattered. I don't think I've had ant problems with yc not burning right. They are supposed to be covered in parafin wax (there is a layer on top) so they burn evenly.


----------



## grandma lise

sanura03 said:


> That's odd. Also, someone on the FB page pointed out that on the jar holder it looks like the dog is facing different directions on some of them.
> like this one: http://www.ebay.com/itm/HALLOWEEN-B...ltDomain_0&hash=item3a781cbba6#ht_3613wt_1037
> Vs this one: http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Yankee-...ultDomain_0&hash=item3a7824a45e#ht_500wt_1054


Ooh, Sanura03, that IS interesting. The head must be attached prior to glazing. My dog is different from these two pictures. His nose is neither pointed towards or away from the tombstone. Rather, he's looking straight ahead. I really like the dog's head turned away from the tombstone! I'm going to look for a piece like that in the next shipment at our store!

Lisa


----------



## grandma lise

pinkie1205 said:


> Oh I always use a small glass votive holder inside of my fancy votive holders. It makes the candle burn more uniform.
> 
> I did have a mishap though. I guess from using the same one for so long, the heat weakened the glass and it shattered. I don't think I've had ant problems with yc not burning right. They are supposed to be covered in parafin wax (there is a layer on top) so they burn evenly.


I think that's a great idea, particularly if you want a longer burn time.

Lisa


----------



## myerman82

I just looked and mine has the dog looking straight ahead also.


----------



## Guest

myerman82 said:


> I have asked the employees at the four different stores I went to. I swear, we know a lot more than Yankee candle employees. All they say is if it's not in the catalog (which it's not) then they don't have it. I told them I saw it online briefly on the website and the said it was probably recalled due to a defect or something. By the way. the store I went to still have 6 boney cats in stock. I was surprised since every other store here was sold out.


Last spring they had a frog line, which was pretty adorable- frogs playing chess, frog kings, etc. They had a green frog votive holder that had a golden crown on. As I love Grimm's Fairy Tales and the stories about King Frogs, etc, I HAD to have it. It showed sold out on the site, and it never came in stock. I am pretty sure it was a quality issue- ie- it would catch on fire etc. I am wondering if the black cat tart holder has the same issues!


----------



## Guest

My dog's head is turned away...I thought I was going crazy- I know these dogs heads are pointing in different directions!


----------



## Spookywolf

Myr said:


> I went and picked up my replacement moving bat cemetery today! I feel so stupid, but I can't get it to work. Any tips? My store has several Bonesy left if anyone needs one, btw.
> 
> I knew I should have bought the skeleton clinger at the party. The basket was full when I left, so I assumed it wasn't a popular piece at my YC and I could come back after payday. One day later and they are gone.
> 
> EDIT: Oh, my! Haha. I didn't take the stopper off.


Myr, I was just looking for your post to add a reply, when I saw you found the problem. I did the same thing when I first opened mine. Glad you got it fixed. Per posts from others on here, we'll have to keep a watch on those little bats though. Guess they tend to fly the coop from time to time, LOL!


----------



## Spookywolf

grandma lise said:


> I agree BoNeYbRiT715. I have quite a few friends who are resellers. Good people. And they all buy YC product online. Secondary market sellers - (and I'm not one) - for the most part serve collector's needs. I'd still like to see them banned from stores, but after thinking about it, only the day of the party.
> 
> I agree about YC shorting some stores. Don't understand why they do it. It creates a lot of stress for the customers. So glad our store is not like that.
> 
> Just did an analysis of Ebay sales. Without saying too much...the baby carriage is the hot seller. The dog and cat are selling equally well but the cat is far more profitable. A third of the 2012 boney bunch listings did not sell, likely due to overpricing. Not many listings yet for the Skeleton clinger but it sold out quickly in stores. Waiting to see what sells out online next...
> 
> Lisa


Grandma Lise, you made a good point about resellers. I understand that most people aren't trying to gouge our wallets and it's good to have an option for a piece you just can't get anywhere else. I think YC should limit the opening day purchases to 2 of an item per person. I personally saw one woman carrying around 2 overloaded baskets with 3 to 4 of each Boney and I hadn't even gotten 1 yet. Many of us visit more than one store, or go back several times, so I don't think it would cause too much hardship, but it might give the rest of us a chance to at least get 1 in our hands before they're wiped out. Ah, the joys of the Boney madness! LOL! 

And BTW, that's a good tip for using 2 tealight holders together to raise the level of the light in the votive holders. I've always been too afraid to burn real votives or tapers in my Boneys. I do use tealights though, because they're self-contained, or use the battery operated ones. I did buy a set of dreadful drip tapers this year to try out, but they're not going anywhere near the Boneys. Can't imagine how hard that might be to clean (shudder!) and too afraid that red wax might stain.


----------



## ozfest43

Spookywolf said:


> Grandma Lise, you made a good point about resellers. I understand that most people aren't trying to gouge our wallets and it's good to have an option for a piece you just can't get anywhere else. I think YC should limit the opening day purchases to 2 of an item per person. I personally saw one woman carrying around 2 overloaded baskets with 3 to 4 of each Boney and I hadn't even gotten 1 yet. Many of us visit more than one store, or go back several times, so I don't think it would cause too much hardship, but it might give the rest of us a chance to at least get 1 in our hands before they're wiped out. Ah, the joys of the Boney madness! LOL!
> 
> And BTW, that's a good tip for using 2 tealight holders together to raise the level of the light in the votive holders. I've always been too afraid to burn real votives or tapers in my Boneys. I do use tealights though, because they're self-contained, or use the battery operated ones. I did buy a set of dreadful drip tapers this year to try out, but they're not going anywhere near the Boneys. Can't imagine how hard that might be to clean (shudder!) and too afraid that red wax might stain.



Same thing at my store. There was a lady in there for at least an hour buying everything that was in sight and had about 3-4 minimum of every new release. Meanwhile, as people like me and another couple that were coming in, there was maybe 3 of the new 2012 pieces out for display because this lady would buy up all the stuff as soon as it was put out, so they stopped re-stocking the shelves while she was there. That forced me and some other people to have to ask for the pieces from the back so the lady at the counter with probably close to $1,000 worth of Boney Bunch would stop buying them.


----------



## little Bee

grandma lise said:


> Picked up a second BB cat. Hoping to get a third one in the next BB shipment to our store...fingers crossed!
> 
> While at the store, I spoke with the manager about the Black Cat jar holder, tealight holder and clinger. There may be a problem with the Black Cat collection. The Black Cat "jar" holder may not be big enough to accommodate the medium and large jars. It seems that it works best with the tumblers.
> 
> If anyone has the Black Cat "jar" holder in hand, I'd sure appreciate hearing if the jars fit or not.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Lisa


Thanks for the heads up. I never bought a black cat jar holder. I thought i ordered one online. I bought another boney instead of a black cat because i thought the cats would be easier to find later on in the month.


----------



## skulls&sprinkles

So looks like 7/13 new boney bunch pieces are now sold out online! That was fast! Did they sell out this quickly last year? I only bought in store last year so am curious! I'm surprised the sub is still in stock. And dead eye too! I figured with the unique style/LEDs these would be gone fast. 

Also, my baby carriage shipped out today from the VA flagship store yea!!!! Has anyone received an item from
That store? Do they ship nice like the Yankee website? Can't wait!!!


----------



## myerman82

I am more surprised that all the anniversary pieces are still in stock. I realize they are older pieces and I figured the Organ player and the the car would have been sold out already. I know the car went fast when it originally was released and the organ player goes for a lot on ebay. As I said already, every store I went to the past few days has different boneys still in stock. One store even has five or six cats in stock. That really doesn't surprise me because I know a lot of stores received a lot of cats anyway.


----------



## grandma lise

skulls&sprinkles said:


> So looks like 7/13 new boney bunch pieces are now sold out online! That was fast! Did they sell out this quickly last year? I only bought in store last year so am curious! I'm surprised the sub is still in stock. And dead eye too! I figured with the unique style/LEDs these would be gone fast.
> 
> Also, my baby carriage shipped out today from the VA flagship store yea!!!! Has anyone received an item from
> That store? Do they ship nice like the Yankee website? Can't wait!!!


It would be really fun if someone read the 2011 thread to document which pieces sold out first and when last year. Here's a link to the thread a day or so before the collection went online...

http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/102094-boney-bunch-2011-a-10.html

I've really got to get my act together. I'm facilitating an art activity this weekend, and I've got to start prepping for it - (been having way too much FUN here!).

Lisa (who is highly distractable)


----------



## myerman82

I couldn't find much information in that tread about when each piece sold out but if my memory is correct bonesy sold out first followed by wedding couple jar holder, rest in pieces, bobbing for apples, wedding chapel, dead in the water, witch, pumpkin wagon, and chainsaw guy. I may be off on which sold out first but I do remember these were the pieces that sold out. It's funny that I remember the order of which the 2010 pieces sold out better.


----------



## kokojazz

I was wondering, some of the pieces just put back up on the website read "Backordered until 08-JAN-2000" what exactly does this mean? What's the date they ushould come in? 
I know what backordered is and all, but I've never seen it written out or phrased like that? I usually just see it written plain like "August 8, 2012" for example. So I was hoping someone could translate that date for me here. I really want to order the pieces, but I wanna make sure I know exactly what that means. Thanks! XD


----------



## Guest

kokojazz said:


> I was wondering, some of the pieces just put back up on the website read "Backordered until 08-JAN-2000" what exactly does this mean? What's the date they ushould come in?
> I know what backordered is and all, but I've never seen it written out or phrased like that? I usually just see it written plain like "August 8, 2012" for example. So I was hoping someone could translate that date for me here. I really want to order the pieces, but I wanna make sure I know exactly what that means. Thanks! XD



I called and the CS agent said those pieces will be coming back in stock at an unspecified future date. She said call back at the end of the week and they may have hard dates.


----------



## ozfest43

People like us who collect these will drive the demand up right away, but they’ll restock and it will hit a lull between now and early to mid-September when people will start wanting fall decorations and Halloween stuff. So it’s probably not a bad idea now to go ahead and get the stuff you want, especially the hard to get ones, because it will be a lot harder a month from now.


----------



## kokojazz

Okay, thanks! =D


----------



## ghoulishgal88

I got a catalog today, which is hilarious because I also received two boxes from Yankee Candle! Here's my haul; please pardon the mess in the background as I've got a few Halloween craft projects in progress before I move next weekend. I should have the candy dish and black cat illuma-lid in hand on Friday. I can't wait to get settled into my new apartment so I can give these a proper display. Now my biggest problem is wanting to buy more... 














​


----------



## grandma lise

Oooh, that illumilid is cute...guess I'll be buying more too...[giggle]. Disappointed that the black cat clinger sold out online already...hoping, hoping, our store gets some in...maybe it's a sign to not buy the black cat jar holder! Save me $$$.

Lisa


----------



## Iluvmesomehalloween

Nice haul! Which car jar scent is that?


----------



## ghoulishgal88

Iluvmesomehalloween said:


> Nice haul! Which car jar scent is that?


Thanks! The car jar is Apple Pumpkin. I literally just put it in my car and it smells so good!


----------



## Iluvmesomehalloween

Neat! I am waiting for the Candy Corn Jack O Lantern to arrive by mail. I thought it was sooo cute! Side note: I almost bought the skull one too, but I thought that might be a bad omen while driving. Hahaha


----------



## skulls&sprinkles

Do tha Yankee outlet stores sell boney bunch? Or leftovers from previous years? There is an outlet about 15 min from my house...I think I'll call tmrw and ask! They are closed right now.


----------



## MGOBLUENIK

Stopped into Yankee Candle tonight on my way to dinner and was surprised they still had the 2 skeleton jar clingers I left behind yesterday, so I had to take them home!  I like the look of having 3 hanging around a large jar and found homes for 2 of the 3 I bought yesterday, so I figured since they were still there... lol I really need to stay away from YC! Still no black cat stuff, don't want to miss the jar clingers since it's sold out online now. Only Boney Bunch piece they didn't have was Dead Eye. Still had 2 cats, 2 subs, 2 baby carriages and several of the others. It does seem the other Halloween stuff is selling well, only had 1 of the hanging glass pumpkin votive trio left (had 3 Saturday) and 3 or 4 sets of the Halloween tea light bottles (had 8-9 Saturday).


----------



## Guest

skulls&sprinkles said:


> Do tha Yankee outlet stores sell boney bunch? Or leftovers from previous years? There is an outlet about 15 min from my house...I think I'll call tmrw and ask! They are closed right now.



I have seen Boney Bunch leftovers at my Yankee Outlet. Also, I have seen 2 or 3 less popular pieces online during a Yankee sale.

The leftovers were some Boney wax hand candles, car air fresheners, and plug ins.

I asked my Yankee Outlet ladies and they said sometimes they do, but they never know what they will receive. Your store may be different, so 

I'd def. call and ask.


----------



## Spookywolf

Follow up on the black cat jar holder. I called the store manager this a.m. and she hadn't heard anything about the problem of the jars not fitting. She started putting large jars into the ones she had left in the store while I was still on the phone with her, and I kept hearing, "OMG!" She found one that a jar would go into but then she said it got stuck, so none of her stock was much use as a replacement. She did call a second store near me, and they checked their stock. Some of theirs had similar problems, but they did find 3 that fit with varying degrees of success. Drove there after work today to exchange, and the problem with these is really weird. Per the manager, they were all from the same shipment (and I guess the same lot number) but some were too tight to even get the jar into, and some you could push the jar in, but then felt too snug to get out. I did manage to find one that held the jar the way it was supposed to. Started feeling a lot like Goldilocks---this one's juusssttttt right! LOL! So FYI for anyone else that bought one or plans to. You'll almost have to walk around the store with a large jar and try them out one by one to know for sure. BTW, they will fit the large tumblers just fine, but if you use jars (as I do) then you'll need to choose carefully. Good luck!


----------



## grandma lise

Spookywolf, I'm encouraged that you found one black cat jar holder that works with the jars between the two stores...there's hope!

Lisa


----------



## Iluvmesomehalloween

They were probably made predominantly for tumblers? --in the catalog, that is what it is photographed with. Thanks for the heads up. Although I thankfully planned on putting it in a tumbler, myself.


----------



## Iluvmesomehalloween

Just looked at website description and the site states they will fit any "medium jar or large tumbler." Did you try a medium jar too, without success?


----------



## rdcamero

grandma lise said:


> Spookywolf, I'm encouraged that you found one black cat jar holder that works with the jars between the two stores...there's hope!
> 
> Lisa


I purchased one today.I tried my Happy Halloween candle in it.It goes in and out with room to spare.It seems odd that there would be this much variation in them.


----------



## Spookywolf

It's definitely a strange design flaw. The sales lady and the manager even compared the bases of my original (too small) and the one that fit well, and they look exactly the same, so the problem has to be the design of the cat figures around the sides. I didn't try a medium jar in mine, but I thought the large and medium jars had the same base size, just taller (I might be wrong on this) It's still a cute piece, though, & was worth the extra return trip since I also have the clinger and the large tealight holder. Would have broke my heart not to have all three.

rdcamero, glad you got one that fit the first time around!

Well, it's pushing toward the midnight hour, Ohio time. Goodnight Boney fans, wherever you are!


----------



## grandma lise

Spookywolf said:


> It's definitely a strange design flaw. The sales lady and the manager even compared the bases of my original (too small) and the one that fit well, and they look exactly the same, so the problem has to be the design of the cat figures around the sides. I didn't try a medium jar in mine, but I thought the large and medium jars had the same base size, just taller (I might be wrong on this) It's still a cute piece, though, & was worth the extra return trip since I also have the clinger and the large tealight holder. Would have broke my heart not to have all three.
> 
> rdcamero, glad you got one that fit the first time around!
> 
> Well, it's pushing toward the midnight hour, Ohio time. Goodnight Boney fans, wherever you are!


Would love to see a picture of all three lit and grouped together!

Lisa


----------



## Kitty

I do not understand that some stores received black cats & others did not, waiting for black cats to arrive on Thursday! 

Hope everybody were able to get all BB needed.

I never heard anything about YC Hallmark After Life pieces this yeaar.
Bath & Body Works will have Mrs. Frankenstein candle holder, Aug. 8.


----------



## grandma lise

Kitty, our store is expecting black cat products too, I think Thursday. But they weren't sure if the the clinger is included in the shipment. I figure it's either meant to be or...not! I have enough this year already!

Wish I could remember when we found out about the Yankee Candle Wholesale products. I think it was later. Anything's possible. They'll pop up on Ebay as soon as they hit the stores, that is, if they're are any this year. 

Lisa


----------



## sanura03

Kitty said:


> Bath & Body Works will have Mrs. Frankenstein candle holder, Aug. 8.


It's already online! Now I'm just waiting on a 2/$20 sale on the large candles. (And maybe the large haunted house luminary with Frankenstein['s monster] and his bride standing outside, I haven't decided on that one yet.)


----------



## Kitty

Lisa,

Would you want me to try & pick up a black cat clinger one for you?


----------



## Serpentia

Got my Boney Cat votive yesterday.... mine also has the brim of the hat turned to the front. Doesn't bother me a bit.

The cat was somehow a lot bigger than I expected, but that's great. I am going to see how I like him with an LED votive.  

Lord I dont need to start collecting ANYthing else! I cant get into this!


----------



## grandma lise

sanura03 said:


> It's already online! Now I'm just waiting on a 2/$20 sale on the large candles. (And maybe the large haunted house luminary with Frankenstein['s monster] and his bride standing outside, I haven't decided on that one yet.)


Oh Kitty, thanks! I was thinking really hard about this last night and decided only to collect the black cat pieces if they're available locally. Had it been something I was desperate for - (which sometimes I am) - I totally would have taken you up on this offer. I really appreciate that so many here are willing to help one another out.

There's actually some Pottery Barn pieces that I'm saving for right now!

Lisa


----------



## Mae

My BB were delivered today! I'm so happy with Play Dead, the Reaper, and the Toasting Couple. I'm still saving for a few more pieces, but got the ones I couldn't live without!


----------



## myerman82

The haunted happening cemetery is now sold out online. It figures that a few of my friend s are now calling me begging to find them one. Really!!! I just don't get it. I told them to order it a week ago and they sat on it. I even called the Yankee candle close to one of their houses and they had one left which I put on hold and told them to go get it. They still sat on it. This is when I cut them off and tell them tough luck. I don't understand why as soon as it sells out they now want it and can't live without it. Do they think it wasn't worth getting because it was still in stock online and now it's gone they want it? I have no problem helping someone here find something but I'm done telling friends to get it before it's gone.


----------



## Hilda

I haven't been on this thread in a little while. I just got caught up on reading. You folks make me smile! I love passion, and you've all got it! 

I stopped in a Yankee Candle store on the big day. I waited until the afternoon. I was surprised how much they had left. It was so cute with the sales girls in costume and the little table of food. I was thinking of all of you and hoping you were all successful in adding to your collections.

I picked up some votives, and since my husband is a Dead Head. I could not resist picking up that adorable little PLAY DEAD dog votive holder.


----------



## maxthedog

This essentially what we have, wanted to start collecting last year, but really started this lol...

If anyone happens to come across any pieces from prior years that they don't need, not insanely ebay priced, pleease let us know, we are dying to collect more now.


----------



## skulls&sprinkles

I'm really curious to see what boney items the Yankee stores will receive in their shipment tmrw! I know my Yankee said they are expecting a boney shipment thurs! I'm gonna stop after work to check it out! 

Also, not sure if I posted this earlier but my Yankee had all black cat items, including the clinger in store at the preview party. The clinger was the only piece of that collection I purchased. The cat tealight holder was sooo cute but it was wayyy bigger than I expected.


----------



## Serpentia

myerman82 said:


> The haunted happening cemetery is now sold out online. It figures that a few of my friend s are now calling me begging to find them one. Really!!! I just don't get it. I told them to order it a week ago and they sat on it. I even called the Yankee candle close to one of their houses and they had one left which I put on hold and told them to go get it. They still sat on it. This is when I cut them off and tell them tough luck. I don't understand why as soon as it sells out they now want it and can't live without it. Do they think it wasn't worth getting because it was still in stock online and now it's gone they want it? I have no problem helping someone here find something but I'm done telling friends to get it before it's gone.


Say "Y'snooze, y'lose.... especially after I warned ya." You owe them nothing more.

Next year they will know better. And maybe not be trying to use you as a finder's service, who knows.


----------



## boobear

myerman82 said:


> The haunted happening cemetery is now sold out online. It figures that a few of my friend s are now calling me begging to find them one. Really!!! I just don't get it. I told them to order it a week ago and they sat on it. I even called the Yankee candle close to one of their houses and they had one left which I put on hold and told them to go get it. They still sat on it. This is when I cut them off and tell them tough luck. I don't understand why as soon as it sells out they now want it and can't live without it. Do they think it wasn't worth getting because it was still in stock online and now it's gone they want it? I have no problem helping someone here find something but I'm done telling friends to get it before it's gone.


Yeah, I have some friends like that as well, and they always seem to miss out on what they thought they wanted after seeing mine.
It can be frustrating when you try to convince them that these items will not be available for long and then they complain later on when they can't find them.
I totally understand.


----------



## grandma lise

I don't know if anyone noticed, but the views of this thread now exceed 50,000...more than double what it was 10 or so days ago. How awesome is that?! The Boney Bunch rocks!

Lisa


----------



## Countess Dracula

Hilda said:


> I picked up some votives, and since my husband is a Dead Head. I could not resist picking up that adorable little PLAY DEAD dog votive holder.


He is adorable isn't he???!!! He was a must have item for me. I always say I'm not gonna buy more than two or three YC Halloween items each year. Of course I never stick to that but I do pretty well at sticking to my budget ( most of the time  )


----------



## wickedwillingwench

maxthedog said:


> View attachment 121083
> View attachment 121084
> View attachment 121085
> 
> 
> This essentially what we have, wanted to start collecting last year, but really started this lol...
> 
> If anyone happens to come across any pieces from prior years that they don't need, not insanely ebay priced, pleease let us know, we are dying to collect more now.


wow! awesome start to a collection!!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Serpentia said:


> Say "Y'snooze, y'lose.... especially after I warned ya." You owe them nothing more.
> 
> Next year they will know better. And maybe not be trying to use you as a finder's service, who knows.


naw, they won't...people are essentially lazy and want YOU to do the work for them...but I agree...snooze ya lose....


----------



## maxthedog

wickedwillingwench said:


> wow! awesome start to a collection!!


Thanks, we might have gone a bit overboard..but we loved the pieces this year, and it looks great all set up lol


----------



## myerman82

Nice collection. That is how I used to display my collection, on shelves. That is until I got a cat. Now I need to keep my Boney Bunch nice and safe in glass cases.


----------



## pinkie1205

Sorry I'm in a rush so I didn't read all the replies.

Did anyone order from the store on the release day? I ordered 2 subs and I haven't gotten a delivery confirmation or anything. I just looked my order up and it recognizes the order number and says the order date but everything else is blank! Should I call them and see if it shipped?


----------



## bellelostdrake

It's been great reading everyone's experiences with the Boney Bunch this year! I noticed quite a few pages ago someone had mentioned the other pieces, the one's with Pumpkin Heads? Last year I found a couple pieces at Bed, Bath, and Beyond. I called a couple around here and they act like they have no idea what I'm talking about. (Lol kinda like when people at Dollar Tree say Halloween doesn't come out until October- yeah right!) Anyway, has anyone seen this years pieces or can someone point me in the right direction of where to look? You guys are the experts!


----------



## Guest

pinkie1205 said:


> Sorry I'm in a rush so I didn't read all the replies.
> 
> Did anyone order from the store on the release day? I ordered 2 subs and I haven't gotten a delivery confirmation or anything. I just looked my order up and it recognizes the order number and says the order date but everything else is blank! Should I call them and see if it shipped?


Call them! 

I just did call them, to see if more BB would be online. I called earlier this week b/c I want to get another hearse for my sister. Earlier, the cs rep said the online store would be getting more and call back later in the week to get more info.

I called today. The CS rep said nobody knew if more Boneys were coming, and nobody knew if the Black Cat tart warmer would ever be in stock.

Keep in mind different CS reps have said different things...who knows.


----------



## Guest

Kitty said:


> I do not understand that some stores received black cats & others did not, waiting for black cats to arrive on Thursday!
> 
> Hope everybody were able to get all BB needed.
> 
> I never heard anything about YC Hallmark After Life pieces this yeaar.
> Bath & Body Works will have Mrs. Frankenstein candle holder, Aug. 8.





grandma lise said:


> Kitty, our store is expecting black cat products too, I think Thursday. But they weren't sure if the the clinger is included in the shipment. I figure it's either meant to be or...not! I have enough this year already!
> 
> Wish I could remember when we found out about the Yankee Candle Wholesale products. I think it was later. Anything's possible. They'll pop up on Ebay as soon as they hit the stores, that is, if they're are any this year.
> 
> Lisa


Ladies, any Black Cat tart holders in store? I would like to get that piece! TIA!


----------



## Serpentia

OMG!! Black Cat tealight holder is here, and it is HUGE!! And GORGEOUS!! to think I almost passed on this! He's a wow piece for sure. Get him while you can!!

And the little cat jar clinger is just *squee!!* Adorable!


----------



## blugel

well, my local store went from having no black cat clingers to being sold out for good in the matter of a day...

oh well, i s'pose....

have the 'out of stock' items on the website ever come back into stock in years past, or is it gone for good?


----------



## myerman82

I highly doubt there will be any After Life pieces this year. The huge Hallmark I found them at last year has now downsized and only carries what other Hallmarks carry. It was a pretty nice Hallmark last year and I figured I was in the wrong location until I realized they made it smaller, put a wall up, and the extra space is actually a second store front that is now for rent. I wonder what made them downsized? I know by now last year we heard about these pieces and I was hitting every BB & B, and Hallmark store. I would have loved to add the After Life pieces to my collection this year but I guess they didn't sell as well as I thought they did last year or they are just not doing them this year. Anyway, the skeleton crew is slowing being added to my boney collection and actually looks great displayed with them. Would have loved more pumpkin people though. What is this Mr. Frankenstein everyone keeps talking about?


----------



## myerman82

blugel said:


> well, my local store went from having no black cat clingers to being sold out for good in the matter of a day...
> 
> oh well, i s'pose....
> 
> have the 'out of stock' items on the website ever come back into stock in years past, or is it gone for good?


Usually some of the out of stock items do come back in stock within a few weeks and then that's about it for the season.


----------



## Guest

Serpentia said:


> OMG!! Black Cat tealight holder is here, and it is HUGE!! And GORGEOUS!! to think I almost passed on this! He's a wow piece for sure. Get him while you can!!
> 
> And the little cat jar clinger is just *squee!!* Adorable!


Did you get the Limited Edition Black Licorice Candle? I think the kitty on the label looks like the tea light kitty!

I can't get the candle, but I wants it!


----------



## Plague

Was only interested in the 2010 reissue of the organ player. 
Kinda uninspired products for me this year...


----------



## Boneybunchlove

hollow said:


> Ladies, any Black Cat tart holders in store? I would like to get that piece! TIA! [/QUOTE
> 
> Can I ask what you guys are talking about when you refer to YC Wholesale products? Thank you in advance


----------



## myerman82

Boneybunchlove said:


> hollow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ladies, any Black Cat tart holders in store? I would like to get that piece! TIA! [/QUOTE
> 
> Can I ask what you guys are talking about when you refer to YC Wholesale products? Thank you in advance
> 
> 
> 
> Yankee candle items that are not sold in Yankee Candle stores. They are usually found in Hallmark, Kohls, Bed Bath and Beyond ect...
Click to expand...


----------



## grandma lise

Hollow, 

Just checked with our local store. Shipment that includes the black cat items left warehouse late. Won't arrive until Monday, Friday at the earliest. I wonder if the black cat tart warmer will show up at the flagship stores eventually. 

Lisa


----------



## Guest

Boneybunchlove said:


> hollow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ladies, any Black Cat tart holders in store? I would like to get that piece! TIA! [/QUOTE
> 
> Can I ask what you guys are talking about when you refer to YC Wholesale products? Thank you in advance
> 
> 
> 
> Some examples:
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157627766950310/
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.350205448391207.78263.346309492114136&type=3
Click to expand...


----------



## Serpentia

hollow said:


> Did you get the Limited Edition Black Licorice Candle? I think the kitty on the label looks like the tea light kitty!
> 
> I can't get the candle, but I wants it!


No I didnt get the jar candle, its so expensive for something I am not sure I will like. And we dont have any votives to use to test.... 

I did get the black cat illum-lid tho, currently waiting on that


----------



## sanura03

myerman82 said:


> What is this Mr. Frankenstein everyone keeps talking about?


He's from Bath and Body Works:
http://www.bathandbodyworks.com/product/index.jsp?productId=13201308&cp=12586994.12936192.4147337
And the Mrs.:
http://www.bathandbodyworks.com/product/index.jsp?productId=13201309&cp=12586994.12936192.4147337
Those are 3 1/2 and 4 1/2 inches tall, respectively, and they're for the mini 1.3 oz candles they sell, or I just used mine from last year with a tealight. Last year they also had large versions to hold their large 3 wick candles but I haven't heard whether or not they're doing those this year. 
They are going to have a large haunted house luminary with them standing outside. I have the haunted house luminary from 2010 and I love it, but it's huge so I didn't get last years and I don't know if I'll get this years (and it's supposed to be $50, but BBW usually has some good coupons.)


----------



## Spookywolf

Glad you guys are getting access to the Black Cat accessories. They were so cute, I just couldn't resist them! I'm starting to think I should learn a lesson from the ones in your group that just go ahead and buy the whole batch of Boneys in one big shopping spree. I've made (should I admit this?) about 5 trips so far, because I keep doing that "just one more" thing. Then just about the time I think I've got my addiction under control, they came out with that awesome $20 off coupon. Well heck, I just had to go back and get the Dead and Ferried piece and the toasting couple that I wouldn't allow myself to buy the other 4 trips. Good grief, they need to make a Boney support group! LOL! But I'm glad I bought them now, because the stuff on the YC website seems to be selling out fast! I don't remember the Boneys selling out quite that fast last year. I think there are either more collectors now or they've made fewer pieces this year than in years past.


----------



## pinkie1205

I love the bride of Frankenstein!!! Plus they seem more affordable then YC...

Do they have a certain release date for their halloween stuff? Also does it sell out like the boney bunch?

I got my sub today! I guess YC just didn't update their website when I checked the order. I love it and so does my mom! It's such a big piece, like the hearse (well not as big as the hearse)

Does anyone have a pic of the black cat tart warmer?

Also are there any current coupon codes? 

(Sorry for all the questions!)


----------



## sanura03

pinkie1205 said:


> I love the bride of Frankenstein!!! Plus they seem more affordable then YC...
> 
> Do they have a certain release date for their halloween stuff? Also does it sell out like the boney bunch?
> 
> I got my sub today! I guess YC just didn't update their website when I checked the order. I love it and so does my mom! It's such a big piece, like the hearse (well not as big as the hearse)
> 
> Does anyone have a pic of the black cat tart warmer?
> 
> Also are there any current coupon codes?
> 
> (Sorry for all the questions!)


 Some people have said Aug 16th and others have said Sept. 4th, they usually don't go as quick as the BB, and when stuff 'sells out' on their site they usually restock it several times, the hard part is usually finding everything you want in stock at the same time. I'm waiting on the large candles to go on sale 2/$20, there are a lot of scents I want to try. 
I didn't think to grab a pic of the tart warmer, I didn't expect it to disappear  
As for YC coupon codes, there's a $10 off $25 BB1025, a $15 off $45 BB1545, and a $20 off $45 BB2045. As for the BBW coupon codes, it's best to sign up for their e-mail as they seem to send out new ones every day lol. One of the current ones is AMOUR12, for free shipping over $50 and a free (up to $11) signature body care item (mostly just lotions and shower gel in that price range.) There was a 20% off coupon but it expired the day before the good stuff came out, naturally lol.


----------



## sanura03

Sooo.... 
I really want the black cat tart warmer, but if I can't get that I'd at least want the tea light holder. If I get the TLH now (plus other stuff to get it up to coupon price range,) I won't have money left in my YC budget to get the TW. But if I don't buy the TLH soon I'm sure it will sell out. But I just know that the instant I buy it, the TW will come online. What to do!? lol.


----------



## grandma lise

Pinkie1205, I don't think the black cat tart warmer was ever sold, in part because it never surfaced on Ebay. A picture was posted briefly on the YC website, then it was removed, I think before the party. 

But here's the current coupon codes. Thanks for asking. I've been meaning to gather these in one place. Click on the link for a printable coupon on the last two!

COUPONS

From the catalog
$15 off $45 thru September 3, 2012
Code: CATS212

From Maverick9911
$15 off $45 thru September 3, 2012
Code: BB1545
http://www.yankeecandle.com/assets/email/aug4/coupon_BB1545.html

From sanura03
$20 off $45 thru September, 2012
Code: BB2045
http://www.yankeecandle.com/assets/email/aug4/coupon_BB2045.html

Lisa


----------



## Spookywolf

grandma lise said:


> The submarine, witch, baby, and wagon are my favorites. The grim reaper and boat work well together. Looks like the couple are celebrating their first anniversary and they had a baby! Am thinking the dog is entertaining the baby by playing dead. And the cat is nicely done. This is all so fun!
> 
> [Happy sigh...]
> 
> Lisa


Grandma Lise, I had to go back and reply to something you said earlier on in the thread. BTW, you have one of the most creative displays I've ever seen! (For any new Boney members, G.L. has pics scattered throughout this thread, & check out the one on page 23) I love how you have the Boney couple in bed looking out the windows! I've started thinking about where I'm going to put the Boneys this year, especially with all the new additions. I don't know why it never occurred to me that the toasting couple are celebrating an anniversary. And I would never have thought to put the baby carriage and the play dead dog together in the same display until you said that. And when you look at them, they made the baby at just about the perfect height to be looking out over the buggy watching the family dog. I don't have one really big space to display on, so I usually try to scatter the Boneys into smaller displays here and there. I'll be looking forward to seeing some more pics from your display this year. I normally don't start setting up my stuff until the end of Sept into early Oct, but I'll try to post a few when I get some.


----------



## Serpentia

*Dat cat!*



sanura03 said:


> Sooo....
> I really want the black cat tart warmer, but if I can't get that I'd at least want the tea light holder. If I get the TLH now (plus other stuff to get it up to coupon price range,) I won't have money left in my YC budget to get the TW. But if I don't buy the TLH soon I'm sure it will sell out. But I just know that the instant I buy it, the TW will come online. What to do!? lol.


I have never seen this Black Cat tart warmer you guys are talking about, but I can tell you that tea light holder is Da Bomb. Its at least twice as big as I thought it was, and so pretty. I strongly suggest grabbing him. Besides, by the time the warmer appears you might have more money


----------



## grandma lise

Thanks Spookywolf! Not sure how much I'll be able to decorate this year for our annual party, in part because it's only a few hours on a Sunday afternoon, and while the group loves the decorations, it takes more than an hour to repack everything and load it into multiple vehicles! My goal is to decorate the house this year, but like you am very limited on space as our home is quite small. 

Dead Eye was the one piece that I couldn't figure out what to do with, then I realized he's the SECOND Boney child - (the first was the bat boy and clinger from last year). Right now I'm displaying Dead Eye facing the baby in the carriage. He's holding the pumpkin and waving to the baby. The light from the LED reflects on the baby and carriage! 

I so hope the artist continues to create Boney children. They and the dogs, and the cat are wonderful additions to the collection. I can hardly wait to see everyone's Boney Bunch displays this year! Looking forward to seeing yours too. I'd love to see how you have the couple displayed with the baby and dog!

Lisa


----------



## grandma lise

Serpentia said:


> I have never seen this Black Cat tart warmer you guys are talking about, but I can tell you that tea light holder is Da Bomb. Its at least twice as big as I thought it was, and so pretty. I strongly suggest grabbing him. Besides, by the time the warmer appears you might have more money


The more I think about it the more I want the black cat tea light holder. It's a classic piece and will be a nice addition to my collection. Our store has a black cat shipment coming. I'm calling them daily now until it arrives. Can hardly wait!

Lisa


----------



## Spookywolf

grandma lise said:


> Thanks Spookywolf! Not sure how much I'll be able to decorate this year for our annual party, in part because it's only a few hours on a Sunday afternoon, and while the group loves the decorations, it takes more than an hour to repack everything and load it into multiple vehicles! My goal is to decorate the house this year, but like you am very limited on space as our home is quite small.
> 
> Dead Eye was the one piece that I couldn't figure out what to do with, then I realized he's the SECOND Boney child - (the first was the bat boy and clinger from last year). Right now I'm displaying Dead Eye facing the baby in the carriage. He's holding the pumpkin and waving to the baby!
> 
> I so hope the artist continues to create Boney children. They and the dogs, and the cat are wonderful additions to the collection. I can hardly wait to see everyone's Boney Bunch displays this year! Looking forward to seeing yours too. I'd love to see how you have the couple displayed with the baby and dog!
> 
> Lisa


With all the water-related pieces they're coming out with, I'm gonna have to do something with that. Someone else on here said something about installing a moat (love it!) Think I might have to do a haunted lake (maybe in the middle of my dining room table) I didn't get the sub this year (yet!) but I do have the Grim reaper in the boat and the Dead in the Water couple from last year. That might be a fun thing to decorate around. I'm thinking of using a small string of blue Christmas lights puddled under a silvery cloth to look like spooky water. Hmm...! I'm with you, decorating with these guys is half the fun!


----------



## grandma lise

All those ideas sound so fun! Michaels has sets of battery operated LED light strings in a variety of Halloween colors for $5.99. I'm not sure about blue, but they have purple lights. I picked up some in orange. 20 bulbs per string; they use 3 AA batteries and the wire is black. Can hardly wait to see what you do!

Just got my third haunted house screen tea light holder. Here's a picture of all three together with the baby and Dead Eye...









This morning I added the toasting couple!









Lisa


----------



## Spookywolf

Ah Lisa, that's so cool! You're making me want to start decorating right now! I'll have to go to Michael's and see if I can find those lights. Purple would work too, and might look creepy to "float" the boats on. Can't wait!


----------



## grandma lise

Maybe we can start decorating in September. I think so long as I don't start before the annual neighborhood block party I'll be okay...[giggle]...

Lisa


----------



## Kitty

myeman82,
Bath & Body Works has candle holders a Pumpkin, Frankenstien & Bide of Fankenstein for $6.50 each.
http://www.bathandbodyworks.com/search/index.jsp?kwCatId=&kw=halloween&origkw=halloween&sr=1


----------



## Spookywolf

September's starting to sound better all the time. I think it might take me that long to get all my stuff unpacked anyway, and as long as we start with the inside first...hey, why not! {grin!} Well, I'd better scoot. One more day til the weekend. I've just got to stay away from YC at all costs, LOL! Here's hoping for an early Fall.


----------



## Kitty

pinkie1205,



pinkie1205 said:


> I love the bride of Frankenstein!!! Plus they seem more affordable then YC...
> 
> Do they have a certain release date for their halloween stuff? Also does it sell out like the boney bunch?
> 
> I got my sub today! I guess YC just didn't update their website when I checked the order. I love it and so does my mom! It's such a big piece, like the hearse (well not as big as the hearse)
> 
> Does anyone have a pic of the black cat tart warmer?
> 
> Also are there any current coupon codes?
> (Sorry for all the questions!)


Aug. 13, 2012 release date
Bath & Body Works last year sold really big & small candle holders, cat, pumpkin & Frankeistein,
This years are:
http://www.bathandbodyworks.com/search/index.jsp?kwCatId=&kw=halloween&origkw=halloween&sr=1

YC black cats photos: 
http://www.yankeecandle.com/halloween/black-cats

YC coupon: 
http://www.yankeecandle.com/assets/email/aug4/coupon_BB2045.html


----------



## Kitty

ALL THE BLACK PIECES ARE IN YC STORE INCLUDING HOLDER!!!

My YC store manger is honoring the 20% off coupns beacuse of black cats coming later & there is a $20 off for $45 coupon.
http://www.yankeecandle.com/assets/email/aug4/coupon_BB2045.html


----------



## Maverick9911

I was very surprised at how big the black cat tealight holder is. I don't know why but I assumed it was going to be the size of the Boney Bunch cat. I got my clingers today (so so cute), resisted the urge to get the jar holder and the wonderful ladies at my local store are going to keep an eye out for the elusive tart warmer.


----------



## MGOBLUENIK

Stopped by my YC this morning and got the last black cat clinger!  I checked yesterday morning but they didn't have any black cat stuff, so I don't know if they sold all the other black cat clingers after they put the stuff out. I don't think they had the tart warmer, but they did have several jar holders and a dozen+ of the tealight holder. They finally sold out of the cat and baby carriage, still had one submarine, several dogs and the other pieces minus One Eye.

If they still have the tealight bottles and glass pumpkin trio when I go back on pay day Tuesday, I'll have gotten all the pieces I wanted this year!


----------



## Countess Dracula

One eye is low stock. He'll be going going gone soon !!! I am heading back to YC this weekend to pick up a few more things ( basically to see what's left that I might want  ) I have three YC within about 30 mins. from me. Another fun weekend for the hubby LOL


----------



## skulls&sprinkles

My baby carriage arrived in the mail today!! I love the hanging spider on the top. My spider string (the metal rod holding the spider to the carriage) is much shorter than the one pictured On the website. Is everyone else's like that too? The variability in the pieces this year is a little odd. 

Also, My Yankee didn't get any baby carriages or cats in their shipments yesterday. The SAs told me that their best guess is that these 2 pieces will not be restocked but they weren't positive. SO glad I at least was able to get 1 of each! 

I am going back to Yankee on Saturday to get the tealight wine bottles  they will be a nice centerpiece on my dining room table.

PS - I love seeing everyone's disPlays! Can't wait to see more as Halloween nears! Will be putting my stuff up on labor day wkend


----------



## MGOBLUENIK

skulls&sprinkles said:


> My baby carriage arrived in the mail today!! I love the hanging spider on the top. My spider string (the metal rod holding the spider to the carriage) is much shorter than the one pictured On the website. Is everyone else's like that too? The variability in the pieces this year is a little odd.
> 
> Also, My Yankee didn't get any baby carriages or cats in their shipments yesterday. The SAs told me that their best guess is that these 2 pieces will not be restocked but they weren't positive. SO glad I at least was able to get 1 of each!
> 
> I am going back to Yankee on Saturday to get the tealight wine bottles  they will be a nice centerpiece on my dining room table.
> 
> PS - I love seeing everyone's disPlays! Can't wait to see more as Halloween nears! Will be putting my stuff up on labor day wkend


The spider on my baby carriage is the same way. It's almost hard to even tell its on a wire, it almost looks like its just sitting on the tip edge of the carriage.


----------



## Iluvmesomehalloween

Hello and Happy Friday! 

I was wondering what most people did with their BB for display. Scatter or put all together in one spot?


----------



## Guest

Iluvmesomehalloween said:


> Hello and Happy Friday!
> 
> I was wondering what most people did with their BB for display. Scatter or put all together in one spot?


I group my BB on a large bar in my kitchen, around the metal haunted house. 

I don't put them on a book case because I melt tea lights in them all October and am a bit worried about lit candles- even tea lights- on a wooden bookcase smoldering for hours.

They are lovely in the dark!

Happy Friday to you too, iluvsmesomehalloween!


----------



## ghoulishgal88

I got my black cat illuma-lid and the BB candy bowl today. I didn't realize how large the candy bowl is!


----------



## drewguy

FAMILY PORTRAIT. ALL 78 of them. Please do no re-post my photos without asking for my permission first! thanks.


----------



## Kitty

AWESOME!!!!!!!!

I wonder how many pieces are there from 2008-2012 including Mr. Bones & Friends.
https://sites.google.com/site/boneybunchyankeecandle/
This is an awesome boney bunch website.


----------



## sanura03

Bath and Body works now has the big Frankenstein & Bride haunted house luminary up online. Apparently it takes three of the mini candles instead of one of the big three wicks, but it's pretty cool looking.
http://www.bathandbodyworks.com/pro...201307&cp=12586994.12936203.13332912.13332915

ETA:
Here's the link for the full Boo-tique, I think they're still adding things to it though.
http://www.bathandbodyworks.com/cat...es-_-Halloween+Boo-Tique&cp=12586994.12936203

And there's a 20% off code good till Sept 4th: RMNBBWAUG
Or a 20% off with a free signature item up to $5 (travel size lotion or body wash) : F126349


----------



## Guest

sanura03 said:


> Bath and Body works now has the big Frankenstein & Bride haunted house luminary up online. Apparently it takes three of the mini candles instead of one of the big three wicks, but it's pretty cool looking.
> http://www.bathandbodyworks.com/pro...201307&cp=12586994.12936203.13332912.13332915
> 
> ETA:
> Here's the link for the full Boo-tique, I think they're still adding things to it though.
> http://www.bathandbodyworks.com/cat...es-_-Halloween+Boo-Tique&cp=12586994.12936203
> 
> And there's a 20% off code good till Sept 4th: RMNBBWAUG
> Or a 20% off with a free signature item up to $5 (travel size lotion or body wash) : F126349


Good Lord, i love that HH! I got 5 Halloween scented foaming handsoaps for 3 bucks each, after the coupon! I LOVE their scents for halloween.


----------



## sanura03

hollow said:


> Good Lord, i love that HH! I got 5 Halloween scented foaming handsoaps for 3 bucks each, after the coupon! I LOVE their scents for halloween.


I really like it too, I just wish her dress didn't blend in with the house so much. I love their soaps too, I was thinking about getting some of the foaming soaps for my kids' bathroom because I think they would like it, but I'm sure the bathroom would be covered in foam in no time (they're 3 and almost 5.) At least the bathroom would be clean afterwords lol.


----------



## little Bee

looks beautiful Lisa.


----------



## grandma lise

drewguy said:


> FAMILY PORTRAIT. ALL 78 of them. Please do no re-post my photos without asking for my permission first! thanks.


Drewguy, this collection IS a lot of fun! 

Oh what a happy feeling it must be to have the collection unpacked and out again!

I only have the 2012 pieces at the house right now. The rest are in storage. What type of storage containers and packing materials do you use to store your Boney Bunch collection between seasons? I ask because I'm rethinking how I store my Halloween decorations items this year. 

Oh, and I hope you'll come back and treat us to pictures of your displays this year!

Lisa


----------



## drewguy

Hey Lisa! as my collection is so big, I actually keep it out year round in an extra bedroom that has built in bookcases. I'd be to sad to wrap them up and store them away! ;-)


----------



## drewguy

Hey Kitty! I have everything yankee has produced but the '11 ornaments and the '08 bride and groom. so 78 + 5 = 83 as far as mr. bones goes.......... :-/


----------



## grandma lise

drewguy said:


> Hey Lisa! as my collection is so big, I actually keep it out year round in an extra bedroom that has built in bookcases. I'd be to sad to wrap them up and store them away! ;-)


I may do that. It would make designing displays easier too. Thanks!

Lisa


----------



## skulls&sprinkles

I just ordered some new LED tealights from amazon for all my new 2012 boneys  they have so many fun colors now! I purchased amber! Idk how I'm gonna wait til sept to decorate! All my new boneys are still sitting Packed away in their Yankee bags or boxes  

Wow that full collection is amaze! I think I may try to start back collecting for some of the older pieces...really not a fan of eBay in recent years though as I've had a number of bad experiences


----------



## myerman82

I may keep mine out year round too since they are now in glass cases. I am always afraid that once I pack them away something is going to break. One year I had to store them in my garage and last year I had to store them in the Yankee candle boxes. I think they are much safer now. They only thing is people told me I would get bored of them fast if I always kept them out. I don't think so.


----------



## Kitty

I can not locate the YC black cat tarts wax melts warmer, item #1260575.
Does anyone have one that I can buy?


----------



## grandma lise

Kitty, as far as I know, it was never sold online or in stores. If it surfaces, we'll hear about it first on the YC Facebook page. I no longer can access most of the posts there because I'm not a Facebook member, but fortunately, a number of people here follow it closely. 

It's a nice piece. There's quite a bit of interest in it. That's good that you got the item number. How did you get it?

Lisa


----------



## Countess Dracula

So I headed back to my nearest YC store today. They had just gotten a shipment and were decently stocked with everything. I got three of the five items I was looking for. I knew they would not have the black cat jar clinger or the skeleton jar clinger but I asked anyway. The SA, who was super nice, told me they were gone the first day and they did not come in again on the recent delivery. She is not expecting them but took my name down anyway. I wanted to pick up a dead eye, lots of him on the shelf. The one item that was definitely on my list was the bonesy jar holder. I looked three times in my store and they appeared to be out. Then my 6 ft 2 husband looked up and on the top shelf in the back there was ONE left only. and now it is mine  Everything else they had at least 6 or 7 of them. My store was nicely stocked again. The store was also eerily quiet; we were the only ones in there. I asked the SA if it had been like that all day. She told me just a half hour before it was jammed in there. We just missed the rush which was really nice. I could truly walk around and look at everything they had in detail. I was torn about getting the submarine but I must admit after having seen it again up close I had to pass. It is an interesting piece but I just don't like it. I am not surprised that it is not yet sold out online. I am sure the price has something to do with it but it just was not a must have for me. I am done this year for Boneys. I never buy the whole collection just a few pieces each year that really appeal to me, absolute must haves. I am a bit upset I didn't score the black cat clinger and skeleton jar clinger . I had them both in my hand last week and put them back. Budgeting is a pain in the rear.


----------



## grandma lise

Countess Dracula, the black cat and the skeleton clingers flew in and out of the stores. The submarine is at the top of my list of favorites this year, but could have done without the LED lighting. In a dark room, it's too bright for me. I really prefer the natural beauty of the candle flame. While the submarine's not for everyone, it's the piece that made me giggle...and it's rich in detailing as is the witch and hearse. I'm really looking forward to seeing unique displays with the submarine.

Our store was out of the skeleton clingers the first hour of the party and are only getting 4 black cat clingers total, and that's it. Good for you for sticking to a budget. I'm really trying this year to do the same. It's really hard though because I know what I like and if I don't get it now, I'll back collect it later at double to triple the price. I am finding though that both my Halloween and Christmas collections are nearing completion in the sense that I have everything I need to decorate now for the rest of my life. A girl only needs so many black haunted houses and spooky trees!

I liked that the Boney Bunch Collection featured re-releases of popular wedding couple pieces. That made collecting this year a lot more affordable because I already have all five. I'm really surprised none have sold out yet. Though it's possible that many, like me, already have them, or already back collected them, which was painful...the car, the organ, and the wedding cake. With a few notable exceptions, I rarely display the wedding couple, though I like Dead in the Water and Toasting Couple a lot and see myself using those pieces in displays. I kind of would like to see them limit the wedding couple to one per year and shift more to women and children to bring more balance to the collection. I consider the 2011 Bat tea light holder and the 2012 Dead Eye tea light holder both to be Boney children dressed up for Halloween! 

Lisa


----------



## Kitty

drewguy said:


> Hey Kitty! I have everything yankee has produced but the '11 ornaments and the '08 bride and groom. so 78 + 5 = 83 as far as mr. bones goes.......... :-/[/QUOTE
> 
> 2008 Trio Lantern (Flocked) electtric lighting YC flagship torres only
> 2008 Trio Lantern (Not Flocked) electric lighting Stock Number MB3009
> https://sites.google.com/site/boneybunchyankeecandle/
> I found this site & there are more pieces plus a shovel that is not listed.


----------



## Kitty

grandma lise said:


> Kitty, as far as I know, it was never sold online or in stores. If it surfaces, we'll hear about it first on the YC Facebook page. I no longer can access most of the posts there because I'm not a Facebook member, but fortunately, a number of people here follow it closely.
> 
> It's a nice piece. There's quite a bit of interest in it. That's good that you got the item number. How did you get it?
> 
> Lisa


YC candle website but it has been deleted. I made a copy of each black cat piece just in case they would delete it.


----------



## Iluvmesomehalloween

hollow said:


> I group my BB on a large bar in my kitchen, around the metal haunted house.
> 
> I don't put them on a book case because I melt tea lights in them all October and am a bit worried about lit candles- even tea lights- on a wooden bookcase smoldering for hours.
> 
> They are lovely in the dark!
> 
> Happy Friday to you too, iluvsmesomehalloween!


Thanks for responding.  Last year was the first I had discovered BB, and I only bought the "Times Up" and two of the bat boys. This year, however, I dug deep in my pocket and bought quite a few pieces. When I got home, I thought "crap, now where am I going to put them all." LOL. I think that is a good note to remember about actual burning tea lights and book shelves. 

I don't exactly have one large space to display all my pieces so since I last posted, I had fun pre-staging all of them around the house to see how it would look to have them peeking from different corners. I tried to find humor in where I placed them. I.e. my favorite is that I put a few in with my curio cabinet that already had depression glass in it. Depression glass, BB....ah... Maybe that is my own cheesy humor.  

Thanks again for responding. Post a pic, when you are able. I would love to see it all set up together.


----------



## grandma lise

Ah, copying that information was smart Kitty! If you have a picture of the tart burner too, perhaps you could post it here. 

I have mixed feelings about including the Mr. Bone's pieces in the Boney Bunch collection even thought they're by the same artist, in part because they weren't available through the Yankee Candle catalog or stores, just the flagship stores and other outlets. But that's my personal bias. There was a lot of serving ware that I missed out on too. But in 2010, I think there were 21 Boney Bunch pieces. I just couldn't afford them AND the Mr. Bone's pieces. Too much expense, not to mention storage space!

Lisa


----------



## ozfest43

I keep mine out yearlong in the mancave. Wife doesn't like it, but it's the mancave so that is out of her jurisdiction for her as far as I'm concerned. lol.


----------



## myerman82

I think I can finally say that I am done collecting the Boney Bunches for this year. I picked up each one the day or release and I got the two re-releases that I missed out on. I keep checking back at Yankee Candle each day with my 10 off 25 and 20 off 45 coupon just in case something else catches my eye. I also got the graveyard, skeleton clinger, and cat clinger. Everything else I already have or I just don't really care for. As much as I kind of like the cat tea light holder I passed on it. I think I'm finally done for this season unless they come out with After Life pieces which I HIGHLY doubt they are.
I went to another Hallmark today which was bigger than the one I went to the other day. They didn't have afterlife pieces and the lady said she heard nothing about them this season. Funny story, on my way out I spotted ceramic Candy Corn people in the bottom shelf and told my friend "I found this years after life pieces" We both laughed and found it funny. 
I also went to the Yankee Candle outlet store today. Picked up some scents that I wouldn't normally get at retail price. Nothing Halloween but I did like the smell of sweet strawberry. I'm burning that right now and I think I'm going to have to go outside and back inside just to see if it actually has the throw I thought it would.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

I FINALLY met my boney bunch tonight!!! I ordered them last week before i went on vacation and just got home tonight! I LOVE them..as I suspected, I'm not in love with Dead Eye but DH likes him so he stays. Now just to get the rest of the bunch outta storage and display them as well.


----------



## grandma lise

wickedwillingwench said:


> I FINALLY met my boney bunch tonight!!! I ordered them last week before i went on vacation and just got home tonight! I LOVE them..as I suspected, I'm not in love with Dead Eye but DH likes him so he stays. Now just to get the rest of the bunch outta storage and display them as well.


Awesome! I've decided I like Dead Eye...it took a while though... Hope you'll take and post pictures of your displays too!

Lisa


----------



## milosalem00

I had ABSOLUTE WAR with two yankee candle call center girls. Both the organ player and the wedding car arrived to me damaged. They wanted me to " send them back" before they would sent me new ones. They insisted they had to have them back because of many reported issues etc. Said they would send me a label. So they wanted me to wait for the label, or drive to the store and return them BEFORE they would send me new ones. Keep in mind this was my first purchase EVER from them online. I never order online because I am not stupid enough to think they wont come damaged. Only did this year due to having to. Anyhow TWO phone calls and a bunch of nonsense later they finally sent me new ones and said throw the old ones out worst customer service ever


----------



## sanura03

milosalem00 said:


> I had ABSOLUTE WAR with two yankee candle call center girls. Both the organ player and the wedding car arrived to me damaged. They wanted me to " send them back" before they would sent me new ones. They insisted they had to have them back because of many reported issues etc. Said they would send me a label. So they wanted me to wait for the label, or drive to the store and return them BEFORE they would send me new ones. Keep in mind this was my first purchase EVER from them online. I never order online because I am not stupid enough to think they wont come damaged. Only did this year due to having to. Anyhow TWO phone calls and a bunch of nonsense later they finally sent me new ones and said throw the old ones out worst customer service ever


That sucks  I've (knock on wood) not had any Boneys arrive broken, even with them being shipped overseas, but a couple of other pieces were busted. And I've always heard of people having really good experiences with the customer service, but maybe that's changing along with all their other policies lately =/ 
I once even had a box go MIA for over a month and they sent me a new one with replacements of what they still had and refunded what was sold out, no shipping charge and no questions. I'm sorry they gave you the run around.


----------



## skulls&sprinkles

I went to Yankee again! This is getting bad lol! I ended up buying the proposal couple anniversary piece- I'm not a fanaid taper holders but I can't resist the bride and groom pieces! 

The boney display was sooo puny! The only pieces that were left were the proposal couple, dead from the neck up, and the hearse. Surprisingly they probably had about 6-7 of the hearse left. They also had lots of black cat tealight holders and the jar holder too. No clingers left though. I love going into Yankee when it's empty!


----------



## Guest

milosalem00 said:


> I had ABSOLUTE WAR with two yankee candle call center girls. Both the organ player and the wedding car arrived to me damaged. They wanted me to " send them back" before they would sent me new ones. They insisted they had to have them back because of many reported issues etc. Said they would send me a label. So they wanted me to wait for the label, or drive to the store and return them BEFORE they would send me new ones. Keep in mind this was my first purchase EVER from them online. I never order online because I am not stupid enough to think they wont come damaged. Only did this year due to having to. Anyhow TWO phone calls and a bunch of nonsense later they finally sent me new ones and said throw the old ones out worst customer service ever



That is wrong! If you are able, next time email Yankee Customer service and send photos of the damage! Then, when they insist you send damaged items back, you can really war with them! It makes NO sense that if you provide proof the items are damaged that they waste your time money and gas sending them back. I know a person who bought THOUSANDS of dollars of YC candles and items who absolutely stopped being their customer over a similar incident! They already have your money, and you have a broken item! Rubbish!

I know there are people in the world who abuse return or damage policies, but as a first time online customer you have no history of doing so! Yankee is getting real stingy at times, and boy is it off-putting!


----------



## maxthedog

hollow said:


> That is wrong! If you are able, next time email Yankee Customer service and send photos of the damage! Then, when they insist you send damaged items back, you can really war with them! It makes NO sense that if you provide proof the items are damaged that they waste your time money and gas sending them back. I know a person who bought THOUSANDS of dollars of YC candles and items who absolutely stopped being their customer over a similar incident! They already have your money, and you have a broken item! Rubbish!
> 
> I know there are people in the world who abuse return or damage policies, but as a first time online customer you have no history of doing so! Yankee is getting real stingy at times, and boy is it off-putting!


I too received the organ player via mail and it has a crack in the front right of the base if you are facing it. Is yours by chance damaged in the same place milo? They sent me a shipping label as well, I just haven't had a chance to get to a fedex to send back, and worry that the pieces may sell out before they get it. Is that common for them to send you new ones if you haven't sent back? I actually sent them the picture before they sent me the label and they confirmed with me that it was in fact defective.


----------



## Guest

maxthedog said:


> I too received the organ player via mail and it has a crack in the front right of the base if you are facing it. Is yours by chance damaged in the same place milo? They sent me a shipping label as well, I just haven't had a chance to get to a fedex to send back, and worry that the pieces may sell out before they get it. Is that common for them to send you new ones if you haven't sent back? I actually sent them the picture before they sent me the label and they confirmed with me that it was in fact defective.



That is terrible customer service. What are they going to do with a damaged piece? Stingy! If it is a Fed Ex label, can't you have them pick up a package you get ready and leave outside your door? I thought Fed Ex did that?

They do. http://www.fedex.com/us/fcl/pckgenvlp/pickup/


----------



## maxthedog

hollow said:


> That is terrible customer service. What are they going to do with a damaged piece? Stingy! If it is a Fed Ex label, can't you have them pick up a package you get ready and leave outside your door? I thought Fed Ex did that?
> 
> They do. http://www.fedex.com/us/fcl/pckgenvlp/pickup/


Hmm, I was not aware of that service, thank you for the information. My only problem is it was part of a bigger order, so the box everything came in is large, otherwise I'll just be shipping it back in the same small box it came in only. And I have two out of 7 items to send back. I am very tempted to just contact them again and request new piece before shipping back. They still have my payment.


----------



## Guest

maxthedog said:


> Hmm, I was not aware of that service, thank you for the information. My only problem is it was part of a bigger order, so the box everything came in is large, otherwise I'll just be shipping it back in the same small box it came in only. And I have two out of 7 items to send back. I am very tempted to just contact them again and request new piece before shipping back. They still have my payment.


I'd ship it back in the small box they sent it in. It is already damaged and they are not able to resell it; what they are doing with damaged ceramic candle holders is a mystery!

Just pack it in the styrofoam and send it back with the label. The label they send you will have a tracking number you can confirm online and make sure they get it back. I'd politely demand my new piece immediately.


----------



## Kitty

skulls&sprinkles said:


> I just ordered some new LED tealights from amazon for all my new 2012 boneys  they have so many fun colors now! I purchased amber! Idk how I'm gonna wait til sept to decorate! All my new boneys are still sitting Packed away in their Yankee bags or boxes
> 
> Wow that full collection is amaze! I think I may try to start back collecting for some of the older pieces...really not a fan of eBay in recent years though as I've had a number of bad experiences


I bought BB pieces & arrived broken because it was not packed with enough packing & box not strong or double boxed. 
Seller agreed to a refund it took forever. I guess buyer beware!


----------



## myerman82

Went to Hallmark today to see what they had for Halloween up. Wasn't expecting to see any new After Life pieces even though I did ask about them. The lady said she had no clue and will be calling their ordering office on Wednesday and will give me a call to see if they are getting anything. Anyway, I checked out their clearance section and they had the pumpkin guy pushing the crow cart and the pumpkin witch with the cauldron for $4.85 each!!!! Of course I already had them but I bought them anyway because I figured one of my friends didn't have these pieces. No one I talked to seems to know or heard anything about After Life pieces this year so I'm guessing they aren't releasing any this year.


----------



## JustinPane

Good evening, 

I have all of the Boney Bunch collection you cannot find in stores currently for sale on ebay. PM me and I'll send you the link. 

Thanks


----------



## skulls&sprinkles

FYI- went to my local Marshall's today and they had tons of past years label medium jar pumpkin patch and witches brew candles for 9.99 and 12 packs of witches brew tealights for 3.99!!! I bought some! Not sure how all marshalls work, but though that was a great deal!


----------



## grandma lise

myerman82 said:


> Went to Hallmark today to see what they had for Halloween up. Wasn't expecting to see any new After Life pieces even though I did ask about them. The lady said she had no clue and will be calling their ordering office on Wednesday and will give me a call to see if they are getting anything. Anyway, I checked out their clearance section and they had the pumpkin guy pushing the crow cart and the pumpkin witch with the cauldron for $4.85 each!!!! Of course I already had them but I bought them anyway because I figured one of my friends didn't have these pieces. No one I talked to seems to know or heard anything about After Life pieces this year so I'm guessing they aren't releasing any this year.


Oh my gosh! It's amazing what you find in some Hallmark stores, particularly in or near the big cities. Congratulations Myerman82!

Lisa


----------



## myerman82

Thanks, I was surprised to see them and for such a great price. It was hard not to get them. I really wish they would continue the pumpkin people line like they do with the Boney Bunch. They fit in very well with the Boney Bunches. Even if you don't display them with the Boney Bunch they still look great. My guess is they did not sell well enough last year or they have decided to cut back and not release any this year. I guess we will find out in the next few weeks if anything shows up in stores.


----------



## grandma lise

myerman82 said:


> Thanks, I was surprised to see them and for such a great price. It was hard not to get them. I really wish they would continue the pumpkin people line like they do with the Boney Bunch. They fit in very well with the Boney Bunches. Even if you don't display them with the Boney Bunch they still look great. My guess is they did not sell well enough last year or they have decided to cut back and not release any this year. I guess we will find out in the next few weeks if anything shows up in stores.


I just went back and read part of the Boney Bunch 2011 topic again. Looks like we first learned about the Yankee Candle Wholesale "Pumpkin Head People"
from Howlatthemoon on August 10th, 6 days after the YC Party. They were spotted in Military PX's and somewhere else, but can't remember where. By August 11th, I found a Hallmark store in California that would sell and ship them to me. In September, I think, they began surfacing in a few other big box stores. I think that's how a forum member here helped me replace one of my broken pieces. In mid-September, Kitty found them on a UK site at scentedcandleshop.com And the funny thing is...it appears they still have inventory...go to the website and enter into the search field "Yankee Candle Halloween" and there they are!

If there's another Yankee Candle Wholesale collection this year, they could begin surfacing as early as this week. We'll likely hear about it first from people who post on the YC Facebook page. 

I liked the "Pumpkin Head People" too. 

Lisa


----------



## Darkpumpkin

Every year I figure at least one or two pieces into my Halloween budget. This year I picked up the hearse (he looks awesome sitting on my fireplace) and the organ player. Was very excited to get the organ player because I missed out on him back in '09. I currently have 7 pieces that I display all year long. I was married October 30, 2010 and I used the Newlydead and motorcyle pieces at my wedding along with the bride and groom set from that year. I also have the raven tea light holder and the headless horseman piece. Every year I contemplate picking up the wine bottle tea light holders. I might finally pick them up this year.


----------



## maxthedog

Anyone see this listing? Holy moly

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Boney-Bunch...577?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item41692689d9


----------



## Guest

maxthedog said:


> Anyone see this listing? Holy moly
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Boney-Bunch...577?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item41692689d9


That person needs an intervention. Badly.


----------



## Darkpumpkin

hollow said:


> That person needs an intervention. Badly.



Wow! It's rare. But it's NOT that rare.


----------



## RCIAG

Yeah, wow! Anyone that pays that much for that thing is crazy & I've got a bridge they may interested in too!!


----------



## Halloeve55

I'm hoping they come out with 'Pumpkin People' again too! I managed to get two pieces last year at my local Bed Bath & Beyond store.I loved that I 
used '20% off one item' coupons for each one! My BBB let's me use expired coupons too which is a plus!I went in a couple days ago hoping they had their yankee candle halloween items but they had nothing..not even their FALL candles! They had every other scent but not the fall ones  I hoping to make it to the flagship store in williamsburg since it's an hour away from me..hope they have some favorites left over!


----------



## sanura03

The toasting couple and dead eye are back in stock online (dead eye is low stock,) if anyone still needs them


----------



## sofiatramen

yes it's correct but friends first u need to know about the actual thing like *how to reset epson*, cause computing now a days it's very important...............


----------



## ninababy100109

myerman82 said:


> Went to Hallmark today to see what they had for Halloween up. Wasn't expecting to see any new After Life pieces even though I did ask about them. The lady said she had no clue and will be calling their ordering office on Wednesday and will give me a call to see if they are getting anything. Anyway, I checked out their clearance section and they had the pumpkin guy pushing the crow cart and the pumpkin witch with the cauldron for $4.85 each!!!! Of course I already had them but I bought them anyway because I figured one of my friends didn't have these pieces. No one I talked to seems to know or heard anything about After Life pieces this year so I'm guessing they aren't releasing any this year.


Do you have a CARDSMART store near you? It's a chain much like Hallmark, but with cards and accessories - including Yankee Candle candles and accessories - at a much better price. I walked in on Sunday to get my sis a bday card and noticed they had just begun to set up a little section in the front of the store with Halloween decor items. Imagine my shock when I look down and there is all the members of the oh-so-hard to find After Life Band, as well as both "Ghoulia" witch figures. I could not believe my eyes. I had wanted those band members for so long but fig they were gone - you can't even find them on ebay and I wouldn't pay those prices anyway. Not only that but when I took them to the counter, they were priced at 50% off! And it gets even better: It was tax-free weekend so I paid no tax, and the store was running a tax holiday promotion of an additional 15% off! I literally scored these pieces for like $3.50 each (one as low as $2.50)! Absolutely amazing! If anyone has one of these stores nearby, check it out quick. And look good, I spoke with the manager about them and they had no idea how popular these items were. They were scattered about and kind of hidden in with other items. So that's my happy story for the weekend.
QUESTION: Speaking of the YC After-Life Band pieces - Does anyone know how many members of this "band" exist? I believe I got all three pieces that were produced, but not sure if there is a fourth or fifth. I really can't find any pics on th web or anything...


----------



## maxthedog

sanura03 said:


> The toasting couple and dead eye are back in stock online (dead eye is low stock,) if anyone still needs them



Looks like, cat, play dead, and baby carriage are back in stock for anyone that didn't get them yet and wants to


----------



## kokojazz

Happy now! The boney cat and baby carriage just came back in stock and I finally was able to order them! SUCCESS!! =D


----------



## LuluBelle

ninababy100109 said:


> Do you have a CARDSMART store near you? It's a chain much like Hallmark, but with cards and accessories - including Yankee Candle candles and accessories - at a much better price. I walked in on Sunday to get my sis a bday card and noticed they had just begun to set up a little section in the front of the store with Halloween decor items. Imagine my shock when I look down and there is all the members of the oh-so-hard to find After Life Band, as well as both "Ghoulia" witch figures. I could not believe my eyes. I had wanted those band members for so long but fig they were gone - you can't even find them on ebay and I wouldn't pay those prices anyway. Not only that but when I took them to the counter, they were priced at 50% off! And it gets even better: It was tax-free weekend so I paid no tax, and the store was running a tax holiday promotion of an additional 15% off! I literally scored these pieces for like $3.50 each (one as low as $2.50)! Absolutely amazing! If anyone has one of these stores nearby, check it out quick. And look good, I spoke with the manager about them and they had no idea how popular these items were. They were scattered about and kind of hidden in with other items. So that's my happy story for the weekend.
> QUESTION: Speaking of the YC After-Life Band pieces - Does anyone know how many members of this "band" exist? I believe I got all three pieces that were produced, but not sure if there is a fourth or fifth. I really can't find any pics on th web or anything...


I have been reading this site for awhile, thank you all so much for the great information! Nina you have just possibly made my day! I have been looking for the afterlife band for the last two years and have not even seen them on ebay!! I will be out after work today looking for a Cardsmart.... I think the nearest one is 30 miles away.....


----------



## Iluvmesomehalloween

maxthedog said:


> Looks like, cat, play dead, and baby carriage are back in stock for anyone that didn't get them yet and wants to


Awesome

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Iluvmesomehalloween

LuluBelle,

Welcome to the board(s). I am fairly new here, too!


----------



## ninababy100109

LuluBelle said:


> I have been reading this site for awhile, thank you all so much for the great information! Nina you have just possibly made my day! I have been looking for the afterlife band for the last two years and have not even seen them on ebay!! I will be out after work today looking for a Cardsmart.... I think the nearest one is 30 miles away.....


Hi Lulu,
Welcome! I'm so glad to help. I too have searched high and low for the afterlife band and could not find. I tell you, I was absolutely floored to see them right there staring at me! I hope you are able to locate them there esp if you drive all that way. But I'll tell you it's not the first time that I've found treasure at Cardsmart. So hopefully it will be good to you too!!!


----------



## Darkpumpkin

Thanks for the tip! I went ahead and ordered the baby carriage and the boney cat while they were still back in stock! Also, my organ players arrived today!!!


----------



## skulls&sprinkles

Can someone post some pics of the after life pieces? They sound cool but I am unfamiliar with the collection! Thanks


----------



## Iluvmesomehalloween

Here is a picture of one of the pieces. Her name is "Elizawitch." She is even cuter in-person. I bought it at BedBath& Beyond on Halloween clearance, back in 2010. I am not too familiar with what any of the other pieces look like... 

Elizawitch Afterlife Party


----------



## Iluvmesomehalloween

Dark Pumpkin, 

Great collection/memorabilia. Thankyou for sharing it all with us!


----------



## grandma lise

ninababy100109 said:


> Do you have a CARDSMART store near you? It's a chain much like Hallmark, but with cards and accessories - including Yankee Candle candles and accessories - at a much better price. I walked in on Sunday to get my sis a bday card and noticed they had just begun to set up a little section in the front of the store with Halloween decor items. Imagine my shock when I look down and there is all the members of the oh-so-hard to find After Life Band, as well as both "Ghoulia" witch figures. I could not believe my eyes. I had wanted those band members for so long but fig they were gone - you can't even find them on ebay and I wouldn't pay those prices anyway. Not only that but when I took them to the counter, they were priced at 50% off! And it gets even better: It was tax-free weekend so I paid no tax, and the store was running a tax holiday promotion of an additional 15% off! I literally scored these pieces for like $3.50 each (one as low as $2.50)! Absolutely amazing! If anyone has one of these stores nearby, check it out quick. And look good, I spoke with the manager about them and they had no idea how popular these items were. They were scattered about and kind of hidden in with other items. So that's my happy story for the weekend.
> QUESTION: Speaking of the YC After-Life Band pieces - Does anyone know how many members of this "band" exist? I believe I got all three pieces that were produced, but not sure if there is a fourth or fifth. I really can't find any pics on th web or anything...


AWESOME find! Congrats Ninababy100109! 

Skulls&sprinkles, here's a link to the Yankee Candle Wholesale collections. The pumpkin head people are from 2011, the rest from 2010...

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.350205448391207.78263.346309492114136&type=3

Enjoy!

Lisa


----------



## grandma lise

maxthedog said:


> Looks like, cat, play dead, and baby carriage are back in stock for anyone that didn't get them yet and wants to


Thanks! I picked up one more cat tonight. It's low in stock. Fingers crossed it ships...

Lisa


----------



## sanura03

Black cat tart warmers are online!!

http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/black-cats/1260575

I finally got it! 
It did take me like 10 minutes to get an order in because it kept denying my coupon codes because I'd already used them lol. Boo hiss!


----------



## Kitty

For YC ultimate afterlife pieces in stock go to: http://www.scentedcandleshop.com/ (then type Halloween)
They have jar topper, 2 witches- one on broom & Pumpkin Witch and Cauldron Votive Holder, Pumpkin and Raven Cart Tea Light Holder, Pumpkin Cage Tea Light Holder, & Double Pumpkin Tea Light Holder.
There was,a singer, a bass player, an accordian player; Ghoulia Knives, Cheif, Eliza Witch, a pumkin head with an eye piece and a number of coordinating accessories. On HF go to Boney Bunch 2011, there are photos (bass player & accordian player) & info 08/09/11.
Ebay has some.


----------



## grandma lise

sanura03 said:


> Black cat tart warmers are online!!
> 
> http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/black-cats/1260575
> 
> I finally got it!
> It did take me like 10 minutes to get an order in because it kept denying my coupon codes because I'd already used them lol. Boo hiss!


Sanura03, all your efforts finally paid off...congrats! 

Lisa


----------



## sanura03

grandma lise said:


> Sanura03, all your efforts finally paid off...congrats!
> 
> Lisa


Thank you


----------



## Kitty

Sanura03,
Thank you for the headsup on YC http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/black-cats/1260575.
I could not post picture, printer would not scan.
YC both flagship stores & online, neither knew when or if this cat would be available. 
I called again & person said to call back Thursady & it should be available.
I ordered 2 to use the coupon.

Here is the YC $20 off $45 purchase or more through Sept. 3, 2012.
http://www.yankeecandle.com/assets/email/aug4/coupon_BB2045.html


----------



## Boneybunchlove

Yay!! I just got mine!! Thanks


----------



## sanura03

Black cat tart warmer is already low stock, get it quick guys!


ETA: Aaaaand... it's gone.


----------



## grandma lise

sanura03 said:


> Black cat tart warmer is already low stock, get it quick guys!
> 
> 
> ETA: Aaaaand... it's gone.


Dang, overnight? That was fast! I think the black cat tart warmer will be the most sought after item this season...bet it's already on Ebay! 

I FINALLY got my black cat tea light holder, clinger, and jar holder last night - (I checked, the jar fits). Boney Bunch Love has been posting a variety of displays with them on her Facebook page - (click on "photos" to see them)... http://www.facebook.com/BoneyBunchLove?filter=3 Those clingers are fun! So happy!

Lisa


----------



## myerman82

I wanted to get the cat tart warmer last night. I had it in my cart and everything but decided to wait. Oh well, I guess I missed out. I wonder if there weren't too many of these or if they will be back in stock again.


----------



## maxthedog

Gees that was quick, didn't see this before I went to bed, get up, get to work, and it's gone already...are stores not getting this, or did they and it's gone for good?


----------



## myerman82

maxthedog said:


> Gees that was quick, didn't see this before I went to bed, get up, get to work, and it's gone already...are stores not getting this, or did they and it's gone for good?


Stores did not get this. At least the stores I spoke to. They don't have any in their upcoming shipment but I'm guessing since it's online they may get some in stores.


----------



## Countess Dracula

myerman82 said:


> Stores did not get this. At least the stores I spoke to. They don't have any in their upcoming shipment but I'm guessing since it's online they may get some in stores.


I hope they do get a few in stores. BUT I must say Yankee Candle really dropped the ball with this piece so far. I understand there were quality issues and it was held up, but overnight it is completely sold out again??? How many did you have available, about 10??? OR were the majority grabbed up by resellers? It is very frustrating. I really loved the black cat line. I passed on the jar holder though because I tried several of them in store and none would fit all jar sizes. I know this was an issue with that piece so I just passed on it. No biggie. I wanted the jar clinger and perhaps the tart warmer. Both gone in a flash. I will keep my eyes open but I refuse to pay three to four times their original cost. So my guess, I will never add these pieces to my collection.


----------



## Alliecat

I stalked that website for two weeks straight waiting for the cat tart warmer to post...checked at midnight last night and nothing...checked this afternoon and finally listed but sold out already!! I had called customer service a few times and they just told me to keep checking online....oh well. I missed out on that one!! If anyone bought any extras to use a coupon code like I have done before and want to trade or sell let me know!! I bought a few extra cat clingers, cat jar holders (fit large jars) and cat tea light holders as well as boney bunch baby carriages and some toxic tonic candles for Christmas gifts this year...desperate times call for desperate measures so I will trade them lol.


----------



## Countess Dracula

Poison Apple candle is back online this afternnon ... toxic tonic is still available. I picked up two toxic tonics yesterday. Still hoping to be able to score a black cat jar clinger .... no luck anywhere  

http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/poison-apple/1257920


----------



## Countess Dracula

Hey all ... I have been leaning towards purchasing the pumpkin patch tarts melter. Has anyone bought this and if so, please share your opinions  I will be out tomorrow running some errands about an hour from my home and I am gonna stop in the local YC store there to see what they have. But I may pick this up. http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/pumpkin-patch/1258239


----------



## samhainschimera

I have the tart warmer! You have to melt with the lid off or use half a tart, otherwise the liquid is too high and runs over the lip of the pumpkin lid. I love electric warmers and this one is super cute. To pop the used wax out, just stick an ice cube or something frozen over it for a minute or two and the wax pops right out.


----------



## Countess Dracula

samhainschimera said:


> I have the tart warmer! You have to melt with the lid off or use half a tart, otherwise the liquid is too high and runs over the lip of the pumpkin lid. I love electric warmers and this one is super cute. To pop the used wax out, just stick an ice cube or something frozen over it for a minute or two and the wax pops right out.



Awesome, thanks for the input !!! It is really cute; definitely sounds like something I want to have. I have eyed it everytime I'm in the store but keep saying, "another time". I think if they have it tomorrow I am gonna pick it up. But then I have to stop or my husband is gonna divorce me LOL


----------



## Darkpumpkin

Thank you for this tip! It is so obvious and simple and yet never occurred to me with my own tart warmers!


----------



## Darkpumpkin

Countess Dracula said:


> I hope they do get a few in stores. BUT I must say Yankee Candle really dropped the ball with this piece so far. I understand there were quality issues and it was held up, but overnight it is completely sold out again??? How many did you have available, about 10??? OR were the majority grabbed up by resellers? It is very frustrating. I really loved the black cat line. I passed on the jar holder though because I tried several of them in store and none would fit all jar sizes. I know this was an issue with that piece so I just passed on it. No biggie. I wanted the jar clinger and perhaps the tart warmer. Both gone in a flash. I will keep my eyes open but I refuse to pay three to four times their original cost. So my guess, I will never add these pieces to my collection.


My guess would be resellers were sitting on this and waiting to seize the opportunity. I am not going to begrudge anyone trying to make some money but the greed and lengths some of these people go to are appalling. Buy one piece to resell if you must but save some for other people who actually want to add them to their collections! I personally wasn't a fan of the black cat line but my aunt has a farm called "Black Cat Valley" and it is completely decorated with black cats (shocking, right?) I was hoping to grab some of these pieces for her for Christmas but I also refuse to pay exorbitant prices.


----------



## sanura03

You guys should call the flagship stores and see if they got any in, if any store did it would be them. They miiiight still have some clingers left too.

ETA: After checking back on the FB page, people have already called them and they don't have any (some were told they got them and they already sold out, some that they haven't gotten them yet and some that they aren't getting them at all so who knows,) but they were told that they should come back online again sometime next week. I'll let you guys know if I spot them, good luck!


----------



## maxthedog

anyone have a recommendation for time of year buying pieces for back collecting? Didn't know if people typically got them for much less off season, as opposed to buying now.


----------



## Guest

maxthedog said:


> anyone have a recommendation for time of year buying pieces for back collecting? Didn't know if people typically got them for much less off season, as opposed to buying now.



That's a good question. I have seen BB go very cheaply on ebay, but a really great piece will usually always have a few people bidding on it.

I wish I could give you an answer. I think you just have to watch ebay alot, add lots of pieces to your wish list, and see how each auction goes.

Hope someone can be more informative- is there a specific piece you are looking for?


----------



## maxthedog

Didn't have anything specific...just trying to fill in pieces of collection as I see them..need a ton lol


----------



## Guest

maxthedog said:


> Didn't have anything specific...just trying to fill in pieces of collection as I see them..need a ton lol



The 2008s have really taken off in price. I love BB, but I can't pay hundreds for a candle holder...even if I wanted to.

I would just keep tabs on ebay. Sometimes they will go so cheaply! Others, expensive bidding war!

Good luck! Grandma Lise is a real expert, she knows so much about the BB. She would prolly be the best person to ask!


----------



## sanura03

I finally got most of my Halloween goodies!  Just waiting on the black cat TLH and TW and the small spider jar holder. (please excuse the dirty table, the kids had just finished lunch lol.)







There weren't too many mishaps, the worst thing was my Happy Halloween Jar candle was shipped on it's side so it was all warped, but after an hour of shaving it down I finally got it mostly even and found the wick. But now I'm sick to death of the smell of it, lol.







As far as the paint goes, on my bride and groom car the bride looks like she has a black eye, and on the toasting coupole you can barely see the woman's hand on her lap, but nothing tooooo bad.














And my stagecoach/wagon/hearse driver has googly eyes that make him look kind of drunk, but it makes me laugh so I'm ok with it lol.







And here they all are in my display cabinet, (doesn't the double tart warmer guy look so jaunty in between my spring YC stuff? lol.) I can't put all my other stuff out because they're supposed to be renovating our tower and moving us to the tower next door soon so I don't want to immediately pack everything back up. We were actually supposed to move back in February, and then April .... then July. Gotta love military housing. If we haven't moved by September, all my stuff is going out anyway


----------



## grandma lise

It's so fun getting those pieces home and out on the table so you can really look at them! At first I didn't see the submarine, and it looks like you got two jar toppers. Are they for the jars...or do you have other plans for them?

After I bring them home, I take my finger nail and begin to _carefully_, and slowly scrape the excess black flocking off, one small area at a time. You could probably do the same thing with a wooden dowel if you shaped the tip, or perhaps a wooden scewer or toothpick. I wouldn't use anything harder though. The first time I removed flocking, I practiced in an area that no one would see. That said, I'm the only one that's bothered by the excess flocking. No one else notices. So I don't know why I do it!

Lisa


----------



## grandma lise

maxthedog said:


> anyone have a recommendation for time of year buying pieces for back collecting? Didn't know if people typically got them for much less off season, as opposed to buying now.


The previous year pieces sell for higher prices when sellers are just beginning to list them, typically in the weeks before the party. The best time to buy is when there's an oversupply of BB listings on Ebay, or at the very beginning or end of the collecting season. A month or so ago, there was 250 listings, now there's almost 1,200. The number of listings will slowly begin to go back down a few days to a week before Halloween.

I'm of two thoughts on back collecting...

Can I get a good price if I watch the auctions closely and bid my target price in the last seconds until I win? Yes, eventually. But it's a lot of time and effort. 

Can I get a good price if I watch the BIN's and wait for a _reasonable_ price? Yes, typically not as good as bidding on auctions as described above, but then I'm not a very patient person. Sometimes paying more is worth it.

When the item is in high demand, the rewards of winning an auction at a good price become greater - (in 2008, I won a Bride and Groom auction for $150 when it was selling for $200 to $400 on Ebay). But eventually, the piece becomes so rare, you're lucky to find it on Ebay. An example is the 2009 YC Haunted House lantern. I needed two of them. It took me two seasons to find them, and I paid a lot for the second one...










I stupidly chose to not collect half of the 2009 Boney Bunch and have been back collecting them at great expense every since. Still have at least four more to go, but am trying to get over it. Collecting the current year pieces is a lot more affordable and fun. 

That said, here's a strategy that's worked well for me over the years: I watch for auctions that are ending at a time when I think people are most likely off doing other things. I tape notes to myself on my computer, and I set an alarm to alert me 15 to 20 minutes from the auction's end (because I often forget and am out doing errands). Over the years, I've had good luck on Thursday and Friday evenings, but sometimes an odd time of day works well too. Oh, and Monday mornings are the worst time to bid, I think because people see the upcoming auctions on the weekend, then schedule a break that Monday morning to bid! 

Oh, and there's no shame in sniping. 

Lisa


----------



## Kitty

YC online says Black Cat Tarts® wax melts Warmer Item #1260575 is a Catalog and Web Exclusive,
http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/black-cats/1260575


----------



## Countess Dracula

Kitty said:


> YC online says Black Cat Tarts® wax melts Warmer Item #1260575 is a Catalog and Web Exclusive,
> http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/black-cats/1260575



It's back online ... I hope all those who want to get it are able to order it this time before it sells out again. Good luck !!!  It has been a bit frustrating this year with the constant back and forth regarding availability of some items online. I don 't mean days or a week for restocking ( which I fully understand ) but 24 hours later and its back. As a longtime YC collector I hope this is not being done on purpose. There is already enough interest in YC Halloween items ( boney bunch, black cat, etc ). NO need to play games too  Now if they would just restock the black cat jar clinger I could stop stalking the YC website


----------



## myerman82

I also have a feeling that is what Yankee candle is doing. I'm glad it's available again but I really hope it's not done on purpose. It makes me wonder how many are actually available now.


----------



## Kitty

Maybe this is the last time this black cat crosses our path! It's like a sign to BUY MENOW!
YC $20 off $45 purchase or more through Sept. 3, 2012.
http://www.yankeecandle.com/assets/e...on_BB2045.html


----------



## sanura03

grandma lise said:


> It's so fun getting those pieces home and out on the table so you can really look at them! At first I didn't see the submarine, and it looks like you got two jar toppers. Are they for the jars...or do you have other plans for them?
> 
> After I bring them home, I take my finger nail and begin to _carefully_, and slowly scrape the excess black flocking off, one small area at a time. You could probably do the same thing with a wooden dowel if you shaped the tip, or perhaps a wooden scewer or toothpick. I wouldn't use anything harder though. The first time I removed flocking, I practiced in an area that no one would see. That said, I'm the only one that's bothered by the excess flocking. No one else notices. So I don't know why I do it!
> 
> Lisa


The sub was probably my favorite piece this year, because my husband works on subs, so I made sure to get one of those  The jar topper was the only thing that I got more than one of, originally I was going to get a Toxic Tonic candle to go with my pumpkin potion and put him on there, but then they wouldn't let me use the $20 off coupon any more so I just got the cat tart warmer and used a $10 off $25. Also, my friend happened to be at the post office when I was and very nicely helped me carry my six huge boxes to my car lol (I also had 2 toddlers and an infant with me, so I had my hands full!) and she's been eyeballing the Boneys this year because of me, so I think I'm going to give the extra topper to her. 
As for the flocking, I've cleaned up many a piece lol but this time the flocking on her hand is UNDER the glaze so I can't scrape it off =( it's very odd.


----------



## Darkpumpkin

Amazing collection! I love your bride. It just looks like Mr. Boney hit the bottle a little bit too hard and it ended in a domestic spat, lol.



sanura03 said:


> I finally got most of my Halloween goodies!  Just waiting on the black cat TLH and TW and the small spider jar holder. (please excuse the dirty table, the kids had just finished lunch lol.)
> View attachment 122390
> 
> There weren't too many mishaps, the worst thing was my Happy Halloween Jar candle was shipped on it's side so it was all warped, but after an hour of shaving it down I finally got it mostly even and found the wick. But now I'm sick to death of the smell of it, lol.
> View attachment 122391
> 
> As far as the paint goes, on my bride and groom car the bride looks like she has a black eye, and on the toasting coupole you can barely see the woman's hand on her lap, but nothing tooooo bad.
> View attachment 122395
> 
> View attachment 122396
> 
> And my stagecoach/wagon/hearse driver has googly eyes that make him look kind of drunk, but it makes me laugh so I'm ok with it lol.
> View attachment 122397
> 
> And here they all are in my display cabinet, (doesn't the double tart warmer guy look so jaunty in between my spring YC stuff? lol.) I can't put all my other stuff out because they're supposed to be renovating our tower and moving us to the tower next door soon so I don't want to immediately pack everything back up. We were actually supposed to move back in February, and then April .... then July. Gotta love military housing. If we haven't moved by September, all my stuff is going out anyway
> View attachment 122398


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Darkpumpkin said:


> Amazing collection! I love your bride. It just looks like Mr. Boney hit the bottle a little bit too hard and it ended in a domestic spat, lol.


bwahahahahaha!


----------



## sanura03

Darkpumpkin said:


> Amazing collection! I love your bride. It just looks like Mr. Boney hit the bottle a little bit too hard and it ended in a domestic spat, lol.


I'm glad I'm not the only one that thought this. "On your honeymoon, even? C'mon man! Pull it together!"

Next year we might have to have a Boney paddy wagon with him and the drunk carriage driver being carted off in it. Tsk tsk.


----------



## sanura03

Also, black cat tart warmers are low stock again. Get 'em while you can!


----------



## Countess Dracula

sanura03 said:


> Also, black cat tart warmers are low stock again. Get 'em while you can!


And it's out of stock again.  I hope everyone who wanted one was able to get one.


----------



## maxthedog

gees out of stock again..I need to stop going to bed at night..second straight I missed it over night


----------



## Guest

sanura03 said:


> I'm glad I'm not the only one that thought this. "On your honeymoon, even? C'mon man! Pull it together!"
> 
> Next year we might have to have a Boney paddy wagon with him and the drunk carriage driver being carted off in it. Tsk tsk.


I'd buy it! Then, we could have a court themed piece, with the judge looking down at Mr Boney. We could gracefully end the BB line with Mr. Boney with his head in a guillotine, and Mrs Boney ready to drop the blade.

I wish Boney Bunch had a design your own BB piece, like Build- A-Bear. (I know it is a huge weird thought) So much to do with the Boneys!


----------



## Guest

maxthedog said:


> gees out of stock again..I need to stop going to bed at night..second straight I missed it over night


LOL! Yes, sleeping is just cluttering up your plans right now, isn't it! I hope you get it!


----------



## sanura03

hollow said:


> I'd buy it! Then, we could have a court themed piece, with the judge looking down at Mr Boney. We could gracefully end the BB line with Mr. Boney with his head in a guillotine, and Mrs Boney ready to drop the blade.
> 
> I wish Boney Bunch had a design your own BB piece, like Build- A-Bear. (I know it is a huge weird thought) So much to do with the Boneys!


Those would be some interesting pieces! lol
The moderator (if that's what you call them on Facebook) over on the Boney Bunch Love fan page has done two really great drawings of pieces she would like to see next year.
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...55445883.77253.346309492114136&type=1&theater
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...55445883.77253.346309492114136&type=1&theater

Hopefully it will let you guys look at those  I think those would make some awesome pieces, and I would really like to see the witch come back, but with a cauldron tart warmer, as in you would put the tart in the top of the cauldron, I think it would be really neat! 
If YC and / or Mark Cook are listening, get on these! Please? lol


----------



## Maverick9911

Crap. Terrible timing to get sick. I stalk the site for days trying to find the warmer and now this. Argghhhh!


----------



## grandma lise

So many fun ideas...[giggle]...

Lisa


----------



## sanura03

Back when Facebook had the forums section there would always be a thread about pieces people would like to see in the future, and for at least three pieces they actually did it! Someone said they wanted the bride and groom riding away on a motorcycle and we got that in 2010, and several people called for dogs and cats and now we have those. So maybe we'll get some of these pieces next year!! A girl can hope


----------



## maxthedog

It's annoying that cats sold out..and I see 3 straight listings already on ebay from this person

http://www.ebay.com/itm/YANKEE-CAND...682?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item53ee55a4a2


----------



## grandma lise

The prices may come down on the Black Cat Tart Warmers as more are listed on Ebay...I hope so!

Wish now I'd bought it just to buy for one of you guys...but you know how that goes...I would have got it in the mail and not been able to part with it... And here's something else to keep in mind...YC sometimes brings popular Halloween pieces back the following year. The Haunted Mansion has repeated three years in a row.

Lisa


----------



## grandma lise

maxthedog said:


> It's annoying that cats sold out..and I see 3 straight listings already on ebay from this person
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/YANKEE-CAND...682?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item53ee55a4a2


Hmm..it's possible there was a production problem with this piece. If she receives it and it's broken or the tart hanger comes loose, she's going to have a problem...

Lisa


----------



## wickedwillingwench

sanura03 said:


> Those would be some interesting pieces! lol
> The moderator (if that's what you call them on Facebook) over on the Boney Bunch Love fan page has done two really great drawings of pieces she would like to see next year.
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...55445883.77253.346309492114136&type=1&theater
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...55445883.77253.346309492114136&type=1&theater
> 
> Hopefully it will let you guys look at those  I think those would make some awesome pieces, and I would really like to see the witch come back, but with a cauldron tart warmer, as in you would put the tart in the top of the cauldron, I think it would be really neat!
> If YC and / or Mark Cook are listening, get on these! Please? lol


i would SOOOOO buy those if they were made!


----------



## grandma lise

For those who may have missed out on the black cat tart warmer, here's another display option...









Uh oh...once I get started, it's hard to stop...[giggle]. Here's an idea inspired by a photo posted on Boney Bunch Love's Facebook page - (love the black cat clinger!) 









Lisa


----------



## ninababy100109

Uh oh...once I get started, it's hard to stop...[giggle]. Here's an idea inspired by a photo posted on Boney Bunch Love's Facebook page - (love the black cat clinger!) 

View attachment 122564


Lisa[/QUOTE]

Love that Lisa! There are so many fun things one can do with the clingers. Last year I hung the little Boney Bat Clinger from one of the windows of the tea-light haunted mansion - looked great!


----------



## Guest

OMG so cute!


----------



## grandma lise

Thanks Hollow! 

Ninababy100109, I never thought of hanging the bat clinger from one of the Haunted Mansion windows...fun idea!

Lisa


----------



## Alliecat

The black cat tart warmer is back online!!


----------



## myerman82

Just checked and you are right. The cat warmer is back in stock. Looks like it keeps coming back in stock around the same time every night.


----------



## Guest

myerman82 said:


> Just checked and you are right. The cat warmer is back in stock. Looks like it keeps coming back in stock around the same time every night.


Well, don't black cats tend to creep about at night?


----------



## myerman82

Out of stock again!!!! I think this is a case of Yankee Candle playing games.


----------



## maxthedog

myerman82 said:


> Just checked and you are right. The cat warmer is back in stock. Looks like it keeps coming back in stock around the same time every night.


gotta be kidding lol..that's it..weekend..i'm off tomorrow..guarentee it won't be on tonight if I stay up later


----------



## myerman82

Yep, same time every night. I check around midnight and it's always back in stock. Yankee Candle is surely doing a good job at inflating interest in this cat.


----------



## Iluvmesomehalloween

Lisa,

I love both of your ideas.  

I look forward to seeing how you display all of them together.


----------



## grandma lise

hollow said:


> Well, don't black cats tend to creep about at night?


[Giggle]...love the humor here!

Lisa


----------



## grandma lise

Iluvmesomehalloween said:


> Lisa,
> 
> I love both of your ideas.
> 
> I look forward to seeing how you display all of them together.


Thanks! Can hardly wait until you all begin decorating. This is my FAVORITE time of year and so much more fun with all of you!

Lisa


----------



## Countess Dracula

myerman82 said:


> Yep, same time every night. I check around midnight and it's always back in stock. Yankee Candle is surely doing a good job at inflating interest in this cat.



I think it is a bit of game that Yankee candle is playing ... someone should tell them, it's not much fun and we are taking our ball and going home. 
Seriously though, this cat is so elusive it only comes out at night. I have seen it online everytime it became available ( I'm a bit of nightowl ) but have not purchased it. I wonder if YC is trying to thwart resellers a bit by only making it available in limited quantities and at such an early time. OR they are trying to create a buzz around this piece. Which really isn't necessary as many people were already excited about it and going to purchase it regardless. As to the resellers issue, I don't think only making some available from time to time is going to stop resellers much. If the pattern continues, they too would know when to find it. Or perhaps I should just take of my tinfoil hat off and stop looking for conspiracy theories. :

So I stopped by another YC about an hour away from house yesterday ( after a lovely three hour, painfilled appearance at the dentist YEAH  ) and they were decently stocked - they had the cat, bonesy play dead, one only of dead eye, no subs, a few witches, and they did have several black cat jar holders and tea light holders. No jar clingers of any kind of course  They said they were not getting in anymore shipments as far as they knew and whatever was out was it for Boney bunch this year.


----------



## grandma lise

The Boney Bunch Toasting Couple and the Pumpkin Patch Tart Warmer are low in stock tonight. 

Of the Boney Bunch, all that will soon be left is the Flying Witch, Double Tart Warmer, and Dead from the Neck Up. Oops, also the candy bowl, and five anniversary pieces. I'm really curious as to what our local store is going to get next week in it's first Boney Bunch shipment since the Party. Last year, there had been two Boney Bunch shipments in the same time period. Hoping they get more submarines...but because they already sold out this week, it's hard to know... 

It's been a wild ride these last two weeks!

Lisa


----------



## myerman82

Looks like the cat tart warmer will not be back in stock tonight. I think Yankee Candle knows we caught on and are not going to put it up. LOL


----------



## maxthedog

Yea I saw..go figure after not checking last 2 nights lol


----------



## Kitty

YC store manager said that the black cat tarts warmer had poduction problems, online website can only list it when in stock.

I need YC afterlife pieces: drummer, bass player, Ghoulia with knives & Ghoulia with mixing bowl. 
PM me for trade possibilities. I have extra black cat tart warmer.


----------



## Mae

I went to my local YC today to see what was left and if they had Dead Eye. They still had quite a bit of the BB left including Bonsey, the cat, and the carriage. I got Dead Eye and the last Walking Bonsey jar holder he had. I didn't notice until I got home that he was looking out. I had read on here that there were two different ones. I also bought the Apple Pumpkin jar. My husband TRIED to take it to the man cave, but failed. Looks like I have to go back. Darn.


----------



## grandma lise

Mae said:


> I also bought the Apple Pumpkin jar. My husband TRIED to take it to the man cave, but failed. Looks like I have to go back. Darn.


[Giggle]...

Stopped by our local store to pick up another submarine. They still have many of the BB pieces but are out of Dead Eye and the Baby Carriage. It looks like they only have one left of the Submarine, the Reaper Boat, and I think two left of the Cat. I was pleased to see that they got more of the electric pumpkin tart warmers that I like. 

I think I now have everything I need for this year. Feels good to be done.

Our son, who moved back home after graduating, has settled into his new job and moved into a house with another graduate from his school this weekend. Experiencing mixed emotions, but happy for him and will make good use of his old room. Thinking about moving my Halloween decorations here so I can begin sorting what I want to keep and what I want to sell or donate. It will be fun going through everything. Maybe I'll take pictures too so I know what I have and where it is!

Lisa


----------



## ninababy100109

Bought some beautifully decorated repurposed vintage apothecary bottles off this artist who sells on etsy and eBay. They have these cool Halloween-inspired labels drawn free hand and decoupaged on to the glass. So excited! Think they'll go great with new skeleton crew/boney stuff!


----------



## skulls&sprinkles

I just Got my Fall Yankee catalog in the mail today! Seems a little late now that the majority of the items are sold out lol


----------



## Kitty

Lots of BB still in stores.


----------



## grandma lise

Our store still has quite a lot of Boney Bunch pieces to choose from too Kitty. I think I've made all the purchases I'm going to make for the year. Looking forward to seeing lots of Boney Bunch displays here beginning in September and October! I'll keep checking back...

Lisa


----------



## ninababy100109

I think I've made all my purchases too Lisa. I did go back last week and picked up some black cat clingers they had hiding in plain sight. I also picked up the haunted house double tart warmer. I'm thinking about possibly grabbing the black cat TL/H to go with my tart warmer that my friend Kitty got me (Thanks Kitty!), but that would def be it. I did also pick up this non-halloween related yankee item - did anyone see the little stove electric tart warmer? So cute! Goes with the kitchen-themed accessory line they recently put out. Really cool - the tart goes in the stove and the smoke comes out the "burners." Looks just like the real thing - love it! But anyway I think I've pretty much tapped out YC now. I recently got the Pottery Barn Halloween catalog...think that might be next...oh my wallet!!!


----------



## myerman82

skulls&sprinkles said:


> I just Got my Fall Yankee catalog in the mail today! Seems a little late now that the majority of the items are sold out lol


At least you got a catalog through the mail. If it want for me asking for one in store during the preview party I wouldn't have gotten one at all. I'm on their mailing list and purchase stuff all year long and only get a catalog mailed once in a while and I'm lucky if that.


----------



## Kitty

The only BB piece I do not have is a 2008 Triple Head tea light holder #1148170. After a long search I ordered it but arrive in pieces that can not be glued.
May it rest in pieces.


----------



## sanura03

Kitty said:


> The only BB piece I do not have is a 2008 Triple Head tea light holder #1148170. After a long search I ordered it but arrive in pieces that can not be glued.
> May it rest in pieces.


 How sad! Were you able to get a refund, at least?


----------



## Mae

I got my catalog last week and took it to work, and now one of my coworkers has jumped on the Boney Bandwagon. Luckily our local store was still decently stocked so she could get the ones she wanted.


----------



## Guest

Mae said:


> I got my catalog last week and took it to work, and now one of my coworkers has jumped on the Boney Bandwagon. Luckily our local store was still decently stocked so she could get the ones she wanted.


Good job, Mae! Recruiting for the Boney Army is very important!


----------



## grandma lise

[Giggle]...

Ninababy100109, lucky, lucky you! I don't even want to tell you what I paid for a second and third black cat clinger on Ebay. That said, it was cheaper than driving to my next closest YC store 90 miles away, so I guess it's all good! 

I REALLY like the black cat tea light holder. I currently have it displayed with the electric pumpkin patch tart warmer - (now with the addition of the black cat clinger laying near it). It's a classic design that will give you years of use in a variety of displays, that is, if you get it! I realized last night that I still need to get one more medium and one more small haunted house screen tea light holder, then I'll be done!

Hollow, I really enjoyed reading about your successes growing pumpkins this year under the pumpkin patch topic. I've only grown pumpkins once. Maybe I'll discard our pumpkin seeds in the compost area this fall and see what happens...

Just got a $10 off $25 coupon today, good through September 3rd - (code is SAVETEN)... 

http://www.yankeecandle.com/assets/email/aug21/coupon_SAVETEN.html 

Lisa


----------



## Kitty

sanura03 said:


> How sad! Were you able to get a refund, at least?


I bought a 2008 Triple Head tea light holder, arrived 07/04/12 & just got my refund yesterday. It was broken into pieces, box did not rattle & came from the UK.


----------



## i1i4147

This item is on Ebay right now - two are available brand new.


----------



## myerman82

Went back to Yankee Candle tonight and the Boney Bunches were stocked except for the Baby Buggy. They even had quit a few boney cats in stock. I know it was a new shipment because they didn't have the boney cat a few weeks ago. They still have a big selection of other Halloween items too. 
I did not get a call from Hallmark so I'm guessing there will be no After Life pieces this year.


----------



## grandma lise

Kitty, I didn't know that piece was so hard to find now. So sorry to hear that it arrived broken... 

For those interested in helping Kitty find this piece, the one she's referring to is actually a tea light holder. It's similar to the 2008 Mr. Bones and Friends lantern, but different. Here's a picture of the 2008 Boney Bunch tea light holder that she's looking for...










Lisa


----------



## ghoulishgal88

It has been an overwhelming few weeks! I just got moved into my new apartment. Sadly I didn't have room for my Boney Bunch in my car, but my parents are bringing them to me this weekend. In the meantime, I've checked out the YC store in the local mall and I was surprised that they had an abundance of the "Play Dead" pieces.

I got the 2010 wedding couple yesterday and I believe that's my last BB for this year.


----------



## wednesdayaddams

grandma lise said:


> Kitty, I didn't know that piece was so hard to find now. So sorry to hear that it arrived broken...
> 
> For those interested in helping Kitty find this piece, the one she's referring to is actually a tea light holder. It's similar to the 2008 Mr. Bones and Friends lantern, but different. Here's a picture of the 2008 Boney Bunch tea light holder that she's looking for...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lisa


Thanks for the clarification on the 2008 three headed man being a tealight holder rather than an electric lamp. I have been collecting for 2 years but sold all my 2008 pieces along with a lot of my other stuff. Saved a few special pieces I like from other years tho, and got the 2012 pieces I liked, too.

I am so ticked about the ebay resellers for the YC Black Cat Tart Warmer! One lady has 5 of them for sale! I had to buy from one of these scalpers because even tho I checked the YC website every day, the tart warmer was always sold out. Such a bummer. But I was able to get at least the kitty jar clinger at my local store!


----------



## Countess Dracula

wednesdayaddams;1314891 But I was able to get at least the kitty jar clinger at my local store![/QUOTE said:


> Lucky you  I was never able to score one of those. I'm still keeping my eyes open but it's not looking good.


----------



## ninababy100109

Kitty I had no idea u could get that overseas...the triple head tea light holder from 2008 is one of the 08 pieces I need besides the bride and groom and tart warmer. But on eBay it goes for like 150 to 200...


----------



## ninababy100109

Hi Lisa, 
I wish I knew u needed one. I would've got one for u. I live in mass and there are plenty of Yankees around if u ever want me to look for something. 
I think u def convinced me to get the cat tealight holder. And. I got the big house screen u inspired me to get the other day in the mail - it is awesome, with the fence and everything.
As always, great advice!


----------



## Siberia

Hi everyone, 
I've been lurking around this forum trying to find information about the Yankee black cat tart warmer. For anyone still looking for it, maybe we don't need to resort to E-bay yet! I e-mailed Yankee customer service last night, and got this nice reply this morning (8/22/12):

Thank you for taking the time to contact us today regarding item 1260575, Black Cats tart warmer. Currently, it appears that we do have some of this item on order. However, we unfortunately do not have a specific time that we can expect them to be available. Please keep checking with us or online for the status of the product.

If we can be of any further assistance, please do not hesitate to contact us.

Sincerely,

Lindsey
Yankee Candle Company
Customer Loyalty Team


----------



## grandma lise

ninababy100109 said:


> Hi Lisa,
> I wish I knew u needed one. I would've got one for u. I live in mass and there are plenty of Yankees around if u ever want me to look for something.


Ninababy100109, wish I'd had the presence of mind to ask for help. There's always a few pieces that I have trouble getting. I could have worked out a trade with you. If you come back next year, I'd appreciate your help, so come back...okay?!

Lisa


----------



## ninababy100109

grandma lise said:


> Ninababy100109, wish I'd had the presence of mind to ask for help. There's always a few pieces that I have trouble getting. I could have worked out a trade with you. If you come back next year, I'd appreciate your help, so come back...okay?!
> 
> Lisa


O you better believe I'll be back. I've had such a wonderful time and received so much valluable info. And I would absolutely be glad to help...


----------



## wednesdayaddams

Siberia said:


> Hi everyone,
> I've been lurking around this forum trying to find information about the Yankee black cat tart warmer. For anyone still looking for it, maybe we don't need to resort to E-bay yet! I e-mailed Yankee customer service last night, and got this nice reply this morning (8/22/12):
> 
> Thank you for taking the time to contact us today regarding item 1260575, Black Cats tart warmer. Currently, it appears that we do have some of this item on order. However, we unfortunately do not have a specific time that we can expect them to be available. Please keep checking with us or online for the status of the product.
> 
> If we can be of any further assistance, please do not hesitate to contact us.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Lindsey
> Yankee Candle Company
> Customer Loyalty Team


Wow Thanks Siberia for posting this! I already paid way too much for my tart warmer from an ebay scalper, but I will keep watching the site and let you guys know if the kitty warmer comes back in stock!


----------



## Siberia

Hey the black cat tart warmer is in stock right now! 9:34 am PST August 23. Yippee!


----------



## wednesdayaddams

Siberia said:


> Hey the black cat tart warmer is in stock right now! 9:34 am PST August 23. Yippee!


Thanks Siberia! I JUST BOUGHT ONE!


----------



## wednesdayaddams

Also just wanted to mention that I called YC on the 17th and the lady said they were absolutely, positively not getting any more black cat tart warmers. So I went ahead and paid scalper prices on ebay which ticks me off! If the YC staff had been better informed, I would have had more money to spend at Yankee Candle! lol.

I did use the BB2045 coupon code and got $20 off $45. I bought the black cat tart warmer, and the haunted happenings tealight holder ($17.99) that has the cat in front of it and basically got the haunted happenings holder for free! I paid $34.96 for the tart warmer, tealight holder, tax & shipping. Yeah!


----------



## Siberia

I actually called customer service twice and was told once that there were some in the warehouse and once that there were no more. I also called the flagship store and was told that there were no more, so that's why I decided to e-mail instead. Wishful thinking apparently pays off sometimes.


----------



## wednesdayaddams

Most definitely Siberia! Did you get a tart warmer too?


----------



## Siberia

Yes, I did! The black cat is my favorite of the Yankee tart warmers that I've seen.


----------



## wednesdayaddams

yippee! now i have two because i bought one on ebay a few days ago. i'm sure i'll find something to do with the 2nd one! thanks again for the info.


----------



## grandma lise

Siberia said:


> The black cat is my favorite of the Yankee tart warmers that I've seen.


Okay, that's the comment that finally overcame my resistance...[giggle]. I just ordered the Black Cat Tart Warmer too! 

I have to say, this is a really nice collection that I hadn't anticipated collecting. Thanks to all who posted each time the tart warmer went online. Hope everyone that wants it gets it!

Lisa


----------



## grandma lise

*Black Cat Tart Warmer now "low stock"...*

Black Cat Tart Warmer now "low stock"...

Lisa


----------



## blugel

there hasn't been a restock on the black cat clingers, has there?


----------



## grandma lise

blugel said:


> there hasn't been a restock on the black cat clingers, has there?


I've seen no mention on here - (I bought one in the store, the other two on Ebay). Ninababy100109 found some earlier this week at one of her local stores.

Sady, the Black Cat Tart Warmer is now listed as "sold out" again. Looks like it was available for at least 5 hours, but during the day this time. Does anyone know when it first appeared "in stock" today?

Lisa


----------



## Siberia

It had to have been between 7:45 am and 8:45 am PST because it wasn't available when I checked it before I left for work, and it was when I got to work.


----------



## grandma lise

Siberia said:


> It had to have been between 7:45 am and 8:45 am PST because it wasn't available when I checked it before I left for work, and it was when I got to work.


That's nice. Glad YC made them available online when people are awake too. I wonder if they'll show up briefly one more time... Thanks again for letting us know this morning. Wouldn't be able to complete my collection each year without the support you all so selflessly provide!

Lisa


----------



## grandma lise

Black Cat Tart Warmer was "low stock" a few minutes ago, but is now "sold out" again. It's 10:36 p.m. PST.

Lisa


----------



## Countess Dracula

blugel said:


> there hasn't been a restock on the black cat clingers, has there?



I haven't seen any restocking on the black cat clingers. I have been stalking the YC website since they first came out hoping to score one of those or the skeleton clinger. Finally this afternoon my local YC store called and said they had gotten a few of each clinger in again. They are holding one of each for me. So Saturday I am off to finally get my black cat clinger. I have been waiting to add him to my collection ( I already have the tart warmer ). I had to have it. I have always had cats, but one of my absolute sweetest was Brodie, a beautiful black cat I had for 15 years. He passed away nine years ago. I also had another black kitty named Heidi who passed away 3 1/2 years ago ( the same weekend my dad passed away ). I have always been so fond of Black cats; they are absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## sookie

Its a shame I really wanted the jar clinger and ebay has them listed for so much. sigh The stores either never got them or sold out here and the site is sold out too. Oh well. I refuse to pay $20 for a $7 item.


----------



## Countess Dracula

sookie said:


> Its a shame I really wanted the jar clinger and ebay has them listed for so much. sigh The stores either never got them or sold out here and the site is sold out too. Oh well. I refuse to pay $20 for a $7 item.



I felt exactly the same way. I refused to pay two or three times the cost. I figured if I wasn't able to acquire it the old fashioned way it just wasn't meant to be. I was actually very shocked my store called yesterday. It was a very pleasant surprise


----------



## Halloeve55

Finally got to visit the flagship store in Williamsburg..they had almost everything that's out of stock online! I was excited to find the baby buggy! They had at least 10!they had awesome displays and some were huge! The boney 'dolls' they had up were at least 5 ft..I'm happy to finally have a buggy.but they did not have the clingers or the cat tart warmer


----------



## myerman82

I have never seen those boney dolls. Thanks for posting those pictures. Nice to know there are enough of the boney bunches to go around this year. I see the cat everywhere still. I do understand a lot of people still can't find some of the pieces in their area but it seems that Yankee candle has done a decent job of restocking a lot of the stores this year as far as boney bunch goes. Too bad most of the stores by me haven't been decorated like the flagship store.


----------



## Countess Dracula

myerman82 said:


> I have never seen those boney dolls. Thanks for posting those pictures. Nice to know there are enough of the boney bunches to go around this year. I see the cat everywhere still. I do understand a lot of people still can't find some of the pieces in their area but it seems that Yankee candle has done a decent job of restocking a lot of the stores this year as far as boney bunch goes. Too bad most of the stores by me haven't been decorated like the flagship store.



I was in my local YC store today and they still had a decent amount of BB stuff. They did not have everything but at least half of the pieces were available ( one baby carriage, and no cats or dogs though ) . They did have three black cat jar clingers. They had put aside a black cat jar clinger and skeleton jar clinger for me. I was so happy to be able to finally get those two. They had no more skeleton jar clingers.


----------



## grandma lise

Thanks Halloweve55 for the pictures. So many fun ideas! 

Last year or the year before, Woof 'n' Poof released two skeleton dolls. They play the theme song from the movie August Rush. It would be fun to have some Boney Bunch dolls too!










Lisa


----------



## chuckylarms1

hey everyone, I am new on the forum but I ordered 2 black cat tart warms (in case one got broken on the way i had a backup since they were selling so fast) and the other needs a home now that they are here safe and sound. just asking the cost to me . I have been collecting some boney bunch since 2009 but just saw the black cats collection this year. does anyone know if they had them prvieous years? I love this set so much and managed to get a clinger at my store the day they came in before they sold out 2 hours later o_o.


----------



## grandma lise

The Black Cat collection IS new and I'm really enjoying it. The Pumpkin Patch Tart Warmer is a nice compliment. I also am enjoying the Haunted Happenings collection this year. Other favorites are the 2011/2012 Skeleton Crew candleabra, and the votive and taper holders. Not sure what's left for YC to do!

Lisa


----------



## chuckylarms1

I mainly have the boney bunch except for a few gifts people have gotten me. This year when I went on yankee online and saw the black cats though I fell right in love. I am super cat lady. my OCD makes it difficult to buy multiple collection because it bothers me when things dont match and their is not nearly enough room for everything but ill make room for the black cat collection!


----------



## Iluvmesomehalloween

Lisa, 

I LOVE your three pillows!!! Esp' the "everyone has a skeleton in their closet." 

luvmesomehalloween


----------



## grandma lise

Thanks Iluvmesomehalloween!

Chuckylarms1, the Boney Bunch Flying Witch and the Black Cat clinger go great together. You can hang the cat on the side of the witch's votive holder so the cat is looking to the front, back, or side. - (I posted a picture here of the cat looking to the side). It's funny, I keep moving the cat around because I can't decide where I like the cat best!

I went to my YC store one more time to return the submarine that had a chipped fin and picked up two more illuma-lids - (I like the two that feature painted jack-o-lanterns this year) - and I got three of the Skeleton Crew Taper Holders. Missed out on these last year. Almost waiting too long again this year. 

Used my SAVETEN coupon - ($10 off $25 purchase). Go here to print the coupon, good through September 3rd... http://www.yankeecandle.com/assets/email/aug25/coupon_SAVETEN.html The sale should start soon after that.

Done, done, I hope, done! Though they just put out a new mosaic collection for fall that would be pretty for the month of November...

Lisa


----------



## ninababy100109

Went to Bath and BodyWorks this weekend and got the Frankenstein and Bride of Frankenstein haunted house luminary. I've totally broken the Halloween budget and it's not even September yet. But I just couldn't resist - so cute! And I also got the matching lil head luminaries. Oh, and does anybody have a Tuesday Morning near them? They have this skeleton husband and wife doll set dressed in Victorian garb - much like the Bonies...oh so adorable!! The wife is dressed in this silk outfit with cross pendant and earrings - love it! My goodness. I have to start staying out of stores! Ha!


----------



## grandma lise

Oh good for you Ninababy100109! I visited the store just to see that luminary. I was so tempted...it's gorgeous, and designed well too. A great choice. I totally would have gotten it if I didn't already have a half dozen haunted houses. Enjoy...and oh, do post a picture of it lit! 

Lisa


----------



## Halloeve55

myerman82 & grandmalise - I'm glad you enjoyed the pictures! Wish I had taken more of the other displays.I've been to two other Yankee stores in my area and they didn't have these kind of displays so it was neat to see the flagship's ones.

grandmalise- Your dolls are cute! I wish they'd make boney dolls too!


----------



## ninababy100109

grandma lise said:


> Oh good for you Ninababy100109! I visited the store just to see that luminary. I was so tempted...it's gorgeous, and designed well too. A great choice. I totally would have gotten it if I didn't already have a half dozen haunted houses. Enjoy...and oh, do post a picture of it lit!
> 
> Lisa


I hear you Lisa. I tried so hard to resist, considering I'm almost out of room. But once they offered me 20% off, I could no longer hold back. What I really need is 20% more room in my house. Oh well. I am sure I'll find a spot. 
BTW, love your dolls and pillow Lisa - so cute!! And Halloeve - thanks for the pics. Is that the store in Deerfield, Mass? I've always wanted to go with my wife and 2 yr old - it's a 2 hr drive from where I live North of Boston...


----------



## grandma lise

Having some resistance issues myself right now...made the mistake of looking at this year's Woof & Poof Halloween collection...[sigh]... I'm winning the battle so far...

Lisa


----------



## Halloeve55

Ninababy100109:it's the flagship store in Williamsburg,va.it used to be a 35 min drive for me,now that I've moved it's an hour away..but worth it! Im dying to see the other flagship store..heard its huge!


----------



## ghoulishgal88

When I got home today, my sweet boyfriend surprised me with "Play Dead"! Since this is a long weekend, I do believe my Boneys will have a proper display soon.


----------



## Guest

There are some new items in the halloween section, and tarts and votives are $1. Coupons: http://www.retailmenot.com/view/yankeecandle.com

Online they say there is a 30 tart or votive limit! Why? Who knows. Anyway. get your buck tarts and votives while they are hot!


----------



## myerman82

Went back to the Yankee Candle outlet store tonight. I was surprised to see they had a ton of the pumpkin people from last year for only $5.00 each. They had the two witches and the guy pushing the crow cart. They also have the pumpkin guy riding the crow jar topper from last year. Finally picked that up since I missed it last year.


----------



## Halloeve55

hollow said:


> There are some new items in the halloween section, and tarts and votives are $1. Coupons: http://www.retailmenot.com/view/yankeecandle.com
> 
> Online they say there is a 30 tart or votive limit! Why? Who knows. Anyway. get your buck tarts and votives while they are hot!




I just bought a load of tarts at regular price last week..ugh  but thanks for the info!


----------



## Halloeve55

myerman82 said:


> Went back to the Yankee Candle outlet store tonight. I was surprised to see they had a ton of the pumpkin people from last year for only $5.00 each. They had the two witches and the guy pushing the crow cart. They also have the pumpkin guy riding the crow jar topper from last year. Finally picked that up since I missed it last year.


Good price! I hope they bring those back this year! I've been keeping an eye for them at my local Bed Bath & Beyond..that's where I got mine last year


----------



## Shadowbat

We were at our mall the other day and I couldnt believe how Holloween-out the Yankee Candle is. Usually its moderate, but this year, ever since the premier day, its full on. Theyve been keeping items well stocked. Even things that have been selling out.


----------



## Guest

myerman82 said:


> Went back to the Yankee Candle outlet store tonight. I was surprised to see they had a ton of the pumpkin people from last year for only $5.00 each. They had the two witches and the guy pushing the crow cart. They also have the pumpkin guy riding the crow jar topper from last year. Finally picked that up since I missed it last year.


That is amazing! I love those guys!


----------



## BlkCat67

I take it I was very lucky to get 2 black cat clingers. I missed out on the Cat tart Burner so guess I will be buying one for a lot more $ on Ebay.


----------



## chuckylarms1

I think they may be getting more black cat tart burners because they updated the website today and got rid of all the sold out items except that and a haunted house, so I am thinking that they are planning to get more off them in! I would say wait a few days then buy one on ebay if it doesnt come up!


----------



## BlkCat67

Thanks for the info. 
I emailed them and got response that they are sold out and that they are not expecting any more to come in.
I still bookmarked the page in case they do get some more to sell. I haven't given up hope yet. lol


----------



## boobear

hollow said:


> There are some new items in the halloween section, and tarts and votives are $1. Coupons: http://www.retailmenot.com/view/yankeecandle.com
> 
> Online they say there is a 30 tart or votive limit! Why? Who knows. Anyway. get your buck tarts and votives while they are hot!


Thanks for the heads up, now there's 3 more things I want to buy from them this season.


----------



## Guest

boobear said:


> Thanks for the heads up, now there's 3 more things I want to buy from them this season.


The coupons expire September 3rd, I am pretty sure. So be quick! Alot of people cannot use the coupons online with the tarts, but have been using them instore.

I want the ghost tea light holders, but my halloween capacity has reached critical mass.


----------



## Guest

chuckylarms1 said:


> I think they may be getting more black cat tart burners because they updated the website today and got rid of all the sold out items except that and a haunted house, so I am thinking that they are planning to get more off them in! I would say wait a few days then buy one on ebay if it doesnt come up!



That darn cat tart burner has really made everybody mad/sad. it is too cute, tho!


----------



## boobear

hollow said:


> The coupons expire September 3rd, I am pretty sure. So be quick! Alot of people cannot use the coupons online with the tarts, but have been using them instore.
> 
> I want the ghost tea light holders, but my halloween capacity has reached critical mass.


Yeah, those little ghosts were so cute I couldn't resist. They rejected my first coupon since I'd used it once already so I tried another one and got $15.00 off at least. I don't know what my fascination is with candle holders, but those were just too cute.


----------



## sanura03

I was wondering, has anyone had tried to use their Boney guy double tart warmer yet? I decided to test him out the other day because I've never had a double tart warmer before, sooo... I popped in two tarts, lit some tealights and waited. 30 Minutes later, the bottom of the tart cups weren't even warm, so I blew out the tealights and put some empty metal tealight cups under them to raise the flame, and re-lit them. 45 minutes later, the bottom of the tart cups were barely warm and not even the little crumblies from the tarts had melted. =/
It's in the same place I always melt tarts, and I've had success with my electric one (I threw BOTH tarts in that afterwards, and it had them melted within 10 minutes,) and 4 or 5 tealight warmers. So I don't think it's a problem with drafts. So I don't know if the pumpkins just hang too far above the flames or if they're too thick to heat up enough, but either way, mine wasn't working at all and I'm kind of peeved at dropping $35 on something that doesn't serve it's only purpose (other than looking cool, which it does.)
Has anyone else had any success with it?


----------



## BlkCat67

hollow said:


> The coupons expire September 3rd, I am pretty sure. So be quick! Alot of people cannot use the coupons online with the tarts, but have been using them instore.
> 
> I want the ghost tea light holders, but my halloween capacity has reached critical mass.


Silly question, but how do I get one of those coupons to use at the store? I am new to Yankee Candle. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Guest

BlkCat67 said:


> Silly question, but how do I get one of those coupons to use at the store? I am new to Yankee Candle. Thanks for the help.


You can print them. $20 off $45 http://dealspl.us/yankeecandle-coupons/474923p

$10 off $25 http://dealspl.us/yankeecandle-coupons/474920p

People also say you can show the coupon on your iphone/smartphone to the clerk at Yankee and they will use that as well. I have never done that, but lots of ladies say they can use the coupon that way as well.


----------



## BlkCat67

hollow said:


> You can print them. $20 off $45 http://dealspl.us/yankeecandle-coupons/474923p
> 
> $10 off $25 http://dealspl.us/yankeecandle-coupons/474920p
> 
> People also say you can show the coupon on your iphone/smartphone to the clerk at Yankee and they will use that as well. I have never done that, but lots of ladies say they can use the coupon that way as well.


Thanks so much!! I really appreciate it and had no clue where to go to find one. I figure I better get some tarts so I will need to go into the store with the hard copy. I didn't know we could use our smartphones for that either. Lots of stores won't use phones, cause they want the real coupon. Thanks again!!


----------



## Guest

I have heard alot of ladies say they use the coupon off their smartphone, so I really hope you can. I would be paranoid and print a coupon off to take just in case they won't take the smartphone coupon. :0)

You are welcome. If you ever need a YC coupon just google Yankee Candle coupon and start looking. They have cut back on coupons. They won't let you use a coupon online anymore for sale items, just full price items. 

Hope you get lots of yummy tarts!


----------



## boobear

BlkCat67 said:


> Silly question, but how do I get one of those coupons to use at the store? I am new to Yankee Candle. Thanks for the help.


There's always a couple websites I check out before I buy anything online:
Retailmenot.com
and
Couponcabin.com

they almost never let me down for any kind of coupon to a ton of stores.


----------



## Halloeve55

I've used my iPhone for 2 different yankee Stores.I ended up at both while running errands and didn't have my coupons  1st store clerk said I could use my phone.I didn't know you could do that! 2nd time I asked the clerk before I choose my items  never hurts to ask but then on I always keep my coupons in my purse in case I end up at Yankee again


----------



## skulls&sprinkles

I just went to Yankee yesterday and got tons of 1.00 tarts and votives! I used the 10.00 off 25.00 coupon on my iPhone. The Halloween display was sooooo small!! There were barely any boney bunch left! Only pieces left were the witch and the horse drawn hearse. There were lots of black cat items left though, jar holder and tealight holder. Also, you can buy more than 30 tarts/votives in store but not online. Also, I bought theimited edition illuma lid that comes w the happy Halloween candle by itself. They wouldn't let me at the preview party, but they let me yesterday?! Who knows! I love that illuma lid though! So glad I was able to get it! 

Have you guys mixed tarts? I just started and it smells sooo good! I mixed harvest and pomegranate cider! Smelled amaze!


----------



## Guest

Halloeve55 said:


> I've used my iPhone for 2 different yankee Stores.I ended up at both while running errands and didn't have my coupons  1st store clerk said I could use my phone.I didn't know you could do that! 2nd time I asked the clerk before I choose my items  never hurts to ask but then on I always keep my coupons in my purse in case I end up at Yankee again


"I always keep my coupons in my purse in case I end up at Yankee again" You, my good lady, are a genius!


----------



## Guest

skulls&sprinkles said:


> I just went to Yankee yesterday and got tons of 1.00 tarts and votives! I used the 10.00 off 25.00 coupon on my iPhone. The Halloween display was sooooo small!! There were barely any boney bunch left! Only pieces left were the witch and the horse drawn hearse. There were lots of black cat items left though, jar holder and tealight holder. Also, you can buy more than 30 tarts/votives in store but not online. Also, I bought theimited edition illuma lid that comes w the happy Halloween candle by itself. They wouldn't let me at the preview party, but they let me yesterday?! Who knows! I love that illuma lid though! So glad I was able to get it!
> 
> Have you guys mixed tarts? I just started and it smells sooo good! I mixed harvest and pomegranate cider! Smelled amaze!


Sounds heavenly! If you make up a mixture, YOU get to name it! Harvest Cider? Pomegranate Harvest? Witches' Harvest?


----------



## Guest

Hey my Boney Bunchers! Yankee Candle is having a large jar sale, Buy Two Get Two Free! The coupon code is: CATF112.

I am personally candle-ed out, but for those looking for some jars, this is pretty good! 

Happy shopping! Getcha some fall jars and get your home scented up!


----------



## zombies_everywhere!

hollow said:


> I have heard alot of ladies say they use the coupon off their smartphone, so I really hope you can. I would be paranoid and print a coupon off to take just in case they won't take the smartphone coupon. :0)
> 
> You are welcome. If you ever need a YC coupon just google Yankee Candle coupon and start looking. They have cut back on coupons. They won't let you use a coupon online anymore for sale items, just full price items.
> 
> Hope you get lots of yummy tarts!


The day of the preview party, my mom, me and my boyfriend all used the same $20 off coupon. i used it on my iphone, forwarded it to my moms iphone, and then my boyfriend used the printed version lol. so they definitely accept iphone coupons. plus ive used mine at different yankee locations


----------



## Halloeve55

hollow said:


> Hey my Boney Bunchers! Yankee Candle is having a large jar sale, Buy Two Get Two Free! The coupon code is: CATF112.
> 
> I am personally candle-ed out, but for those looking for some jars, this is pretty good!
> 
> Happy shopping! Getcha some fall jars and get your home scented up!



Of course they would do this after I'm broke.. Thanks for the heads up..Hopefully I can somehow take advantage of this..


----------



## Guest

Halloeve55 said:


> Of course they would do this after I'm broke.. Thanks for the heads up..Hopefully I can somehow take advantage of this..


I know...I have already spent all my dollar dollar bills, plus how many candles does one person really need? But, it is so tempting!


----------



## Halloeve55

hollow said:


> I know...I have already spent all my dollar dollar bills, plus how many candles does one person really need? But, it is so tempting!



Absolutely! The Boneys left my wallet dry!


----------



## Kitty

YC said that the black cat jar holder uses the 12 oz. Perfect Pillar jar tumblers with metal top, not the candle jars.


----------



## grandma lise

Kitty, your store is right, the medium and large jars don't fit in many of the black cat jar holders, but I learned here that they do vary in size, and some ARE big enough. My local YC store was kind enough to find one and set it aside for me when they received their black cat shipment. Might be worth calling around to see if your YC stores have one that fits the medium and large jar candles too. Mine did.

Good luck to everyone looking for one!

Lisa


----------



## grandma lise

Hollow, thanks for the heads up about the tart and votive sale through the 3rd. I have jars and tarts squirreled away in different places. Think I found them all now. Will do a quick inventory then head out in the morning to stock up on the fall tarts!

Lisa


----------



## BlkCat67

Kitty said:


> YC said that the black cat jar holder uses the 12 oz. Perfect Pillar jar tumblers with metal top, not the candle jars.


They are correct. I was lucky and had read somewhere earlier on this thread that you needed to check them when you bought them. I lucked out and the third one I tried fit the large candle. The sales associate said that they are so different because of how they were made.


----------



## Countess Dracula

I have a question for all those who have returned a candle to YC, whether it be unused or used. Do they have a limit as to how many candles a person can return? I know that they keep track if you return something without a receipt but I was curious if anyone ran into any issues after returning say 2 or 3 candles over the space of 6 months or so? My question is due to my returning a candle last week. This was the first time I had ever done this. I generally am pretty picky and I am often not disappointed by the candles I choose. I just felt the manager was a little abrupt with me. She took it back and I actually asked for a credit to be used at a later date. Which she said was fine but she threw in "don't loose it, we can't replace it" in a tone that made me feel almost dirty. My husband even commented that her tone was very unpleasant. Just curious what your experiences might have been with returns, receipt or no receipt. TIA


----------



## Halloeve55

I setup some of my Boneys into a votive candle tray I had sitting around.I threw in some 'floral moss' I got at the dollar tree.i also put in my 'pumpkin people' guy from last year.the pumpkin on the right is also from the dollar tree.fits nicely.sorry the pics are dark..couldn't get my lighting right


----------



## Guest

Countess Dracula said:


> I have a question for all those who have returned a candle to YC, whether it be unused or used. Do they have a limit as to how many candles a person can return? I know that they keep track if you return something without a receipt but I was curious if anyone ran into any issues after returning say 2 or 3 candles over the space of 6 months or so? My question is due to my returning a candle last week. This was the first time I had ever done this. I generally am pretty picky and I am often not disappointed by the candles I choose. I just felt the manager was a little abrupt with me. She took it back and I actually asked for a credit to be used at a later date. Which she said was fine but she threw in "don't loose it, we can't replace it" in a tone that made me feel almost dirty. My husband even commented that her tone was very unpleasant. Just curious what your experiences might have been with returns, receipt or no receipt. TIA


On the YC fb page, lots of complaints about the same issue. It is wrong for them to do that, and they say you can call their corporate offices and complain. 

I would be mad too, but she KNOWS it is your right to return. Their candles are the most expensive candles ever, and they need to stand behind their policy. "Our Guarantee"
"We value your patronage and are truly committed to your satisfaction. If any purchase from The Yankee Candle Company, Inc. fails to meet expectations please return it to any one of our many locations or send it to us at P.O Box 110, South Deerfield MA 01373 for an exchange or a full refund. "

Some people find a different store to use and avoid rude managers/associates.


----------



## boobear

Halloeve55 said:


> I setup some of my Boneys into a votive candle tray I had sitting around.I threw in some 'floral moss' I got at the dollar tree.i also put in my 'pumpkin people' guy from last year.the pumpkin on the right is also from the dollar tree.fits nicely.sorry the pics are dark..couldn't get my lighting right


That looks great with the moss! I never thought of that.


----------



## Kitty

Be careful of plants real or artificial, may catch on fire!


----------



## Halloeve55

Kitty said:


> Be careful of plants real or artificial, may catch on fire!


Thank You and yes i will..i will only have one lit at a time while i'm supervising


----------



## grandma lise

Halloeve55 said:


> I setup some of my Boneys into a votive candle tray I had sitting around.I threw in some 'floral moss' I got at the dollar tree.i also put in my 'pumpkin people' guy from last year.the pumpkin on the right is also from the dollar tree.fits nicely.sorry the pics are dark..couldn't get my lighting right


Oh Halloeve, I LOVE your display! It's adorable, and the pieces look so good together with the floral moss and the wood frame. What a great idea!

One suggestion I have is to stack two to three tea lights into the votive holders to minimize heating the exterior surface of the votive holder and floral moss. You can also tape together two empty tea light cups with the rims touching for placement under the top tea light. I do this in my votive holders all the time but never noticed if it reduces how hot the votive holder gets. Another suggestion is to use battery operated tea lights for now and to only burn tea lights on one or two occassions so the "moss" doesn't become too dried out.

Thanks for sharing. I'm so excited that it's September finally. Can hardly wait to see EVERYONE'S displays! 

Lisa


----------



## grandma lise

*Average Sold Prices for the Boney Bunch Collection*

Occassionally I'm contacted by someone who wants to know if an Ebay listing is or was a good deal. On September 1st, I went onto Ebay to determine the average sold price for each Boney Bunch piece over the last three months. Shipping and handling costs were not included. These numbers are based on “Completed Listings” that sold. Here's what I learned... 

The first number in parenthesis is the number of items averaged. The second number is the average sold price for the piece. These are rough estimates, in part because more times than not I only included completed listings that listed the release year, quality of each piece varies, and in some cases the average sold price given is based on the sale of _one_ item only. The reality is that when only one piece has been sold, it’s _anyone’s_ guess as to the actual value. 

As anticipated, the average sold price of the entire 2009 - 2012 collections are far less than the 2008 collection, respectively $570, $500, $495, and $340 vs. $1,553. This means the collections hold their value, but aren't very profitable to buy and resell, particularly when you factor in your time and Ebay’s and PayPal’s fees, unless of course you're very savvy in correctly estimating both the popularity _and_ production numbers of each piece in the current collection _before_ they're released and sold. It’s also important to note that many of these pieces must be stored for 2 – 3 years before they gain in value.

How To Buy On Ebay

When buying a Boney Bunch piece on Ebay, I first average the cost of shipping, then use that information to adjust the sold price on pieces sold with “free shipping”. I also look at the range of S&H costs. For example, for one piece I’m planning to collect this year, the average S&H is $8.50 with a range of $7 to $14 – (most were in the $7 to $10 range for S&H). There were two listings that had free shipping, so I subtracted $8.50 from their sold price before averaging all sold prices. 

Once that was done, I added up the sold price for each item sold: $26 + 24.50 (adjusted for free shipping) + $31.50 (adjusted for free shipping) + $28 + $28 + $40 + $29 = $207. To determine average sold price, I divided $207 by the 7 items which equaled $29.57 per item. So I now know that the range of sold prices is $26 to $40; the range of S&H costs is $7 to $14; the average sold price is $29.57; and the average S&H is $8.50. 

How much I bid depends on five things: average sold price of piece, S&H cost, quality of the piece, how often it’s offered for sale, and how badly I want it. Buying from sellers with less than 10 seller ratings, or negative feedback is risky, but I sometimes do it after looking closely at the feedback they’ve received and left for others. 

For best price, auctions often are the way to go IF you’re patient, bid during the last 15 seconds, are able to persevere despite losing a lot of auctions, and bid no more than your upper price limit. I personally prefer the “Buy It Now” option but will bid on auctions when it will save me more than $3 to $5. If I can get a Boney Bunch piece for close to the average sold price and S&H cost, I’m generally happy. And when I get an item for well below that average, I’m “jumping around the room, screaming” happy! 

Happy Collecting!

Lisa


----------



## grandma lise

*Average Sold Prices for the Boney Bunch Collection*

2008 Boney Bunch Collection

The first number in parenthesis is how many items sold were used to determine the average sold price. The second number is the average sold price on Ebay _not_ including shipping. Please note, these are _rough_ estimates. The reality is that when only one or two pieces have been sold, it’s _anyone’s_ guess as to the actual value. The Boney Bunch collection holds its value but is not very profitable to buy for the purpose of reselling. Read today’s first post for additional information including how to purchase these pieces on Ebay. To see pictures of each piece from the 2008 to 2012 collections, I find this site invaluable https://sites.google.com/site/boneybunchyankeecandle/ 

Bride and Groom Taper Holder (2) $353
Boney “RIP” Tart Warmer (3) $282
Mother, Baby, and Pumpkin Carriage Tea Light Holder (4) $226 
Lady Lantern Tea Light Holder (4) $173
Boney with Pumpkin Votive Holder (2) $125
Boney Jar holder – four Boney’s alternating with four pumpkins (1) $124
Boney Car/Hearse (4) $81
Boney Triple Head Tea Light Holder (1) $70 
Boney Grave Digger “Six Feet Under” (1) $67
Headless Boney Tea Light Holder (3) $52

Total: $1,553 for 10 pieces


----------



## grandma lise

*Average Sold Prices for the Boney Bunch Collection*

2009 Boney Bunch Collection

The first number in parenthesis is how many items sold were used to determine the average sold price. The second number is the average sold price on Ebay _not_ including shipping. Please note, these are _rough_ estimates. The reality is that when only one or two pieces have been sold, it’s _anyone’s_ guess as to the actual value. The Boney Bunch collection holds its value but is not very profitable to buy for the purpose of reselling. Read today’s first post for additional information including how to purchase these pieces on Ebay. To see pictures of each piece from the 2008 to 2012 collections, I find this site invaluable https://sites.google.com/site/boneybunchyankeecandle/ 

Four Arm Boney Holding Pumpkins Triple Tea Light Holder - (highest bid on auction in process is $68)
Lady Holding Umbrella Tea Light Holder (11) $62
Boney Spider Jar Holder (5) $52
Organ Player Tart Warmer – (Now available online from Yankee Candle for $25.99, $5 flat rate shipping) (8) $51
Wedding Cake Tea Light Holder – (not to be confused with 2010 _Votive Holder_ (5) $46
Stack Heads Lantern Tea Light Holder (10) $45
Gothic Farmers Taper Holders (6) $43
Boney in Coffin Tea Light Holder(8) $38
Pirate Votive Holder (4) $34
Headless Pirate Lantern Tea Light Holder (7) $29
Bride and Groom in Car “Just Buried” Votive Holder – (Now available online from Yankee Candle for $19.99, $5 flat rate shipping) (7) $32
Boney w/ Floating Balloon Head Votive Holder (6) $31
Dancing Wedding Couple Taper Holder (5) $25
Boney Jar Clinger (3) $14

Total: $570 for 14 pieces


----------



## grandma lise

*Average Sold Prices for the Boney Bunch Collection*

2010 Boney Bunch Collection 

The first number in parenthesis is how many items sold were used to determine the average sold price. The second number is the average sold price on Ebay _not_ including shipping. Please note, these are _rough_ estimates. The reality is that when only one or two pieces have been sold, it’s _anyone’s_ guess as to the actual value. The Boney Bunch collection holds its value but is not very profitable to buy for the purpose of reselling. Read today’s first post for additional information including how to purchase these pieces on Ebay. To see pictures of each piece from the 2008 to 2012 collections, I find this site invaluable https://sites.google.com/site/boneybunchyankeecandle/ 

Band (3) $101
Haunted House Tart Warmer (6) $67
Haunted House Jar Holder (5) $52
Drummer Tea Light Holder (9) $44
“Last Call” Votive Holder (9) $44
Boney with Owls Tea Light Holder (4) $39
Boney Holding Pumpkin Jar Holder (3) $31
Headless Boney Riding Horse Tea Light Holder (12) $30
Wedding Couple in Bed Tealight Holder (11) $27
Gothic Farmers with Pumpkin Votive Holder (8) $26
Wedding Couple on Motorcycle Tea Light Holder (9) $23
Guitar Player Votive Holder? (7) $23
Groom Proposing to Bride Taper Holder – (Now available online from Yankee Candle for $14.99, $5 flat rate shipping) (7) $20
Wedding Cake Votive Holder – (Now available online from Yankee Candle for $19.99, $5 flat rate shipping) (7) $20
Boney Golfer Tea Light Holder (4) $18
Singer Lantern Tea Light Holder (5) $14
Boney Spider Tea Light Holder (4) $12
Boney Claus with Christmas Tree and Sack Votive Holder (4) $10

Total: $500 for 17 pieces


----------



## grandma lise

*Average Sold Prices for the Boney Bunch Collection*

2011 Boney Bunch Collection

The first number in parenthesis is how many items sold were used to determine the average sold price. The second number is the average sold price on Ebay _not_ including shipping. Please note, these are _rough_ estimates. The reality is that when only one or two pieces have been sold, it’s _anyone’s_ guess as to the actual value. The Boney Bunch collection holds its value but is not very profitable to buy for the purpose of reselling. Read today’s first post for additional information including how to purchase these pieces on Ebay. To see pictures of each piece from the 2008 to 2012 collections, I find this site invaluable https://sites.google.com/site/boneybunchyankeecandle/ 

Ornaments, Set of 4 (4) $89
Dog with Leg and Feet Bones and Dish “Bonsey” Tea Light Holder (35) $45
Wedding Couple Jar Topper “For Deader or Worse” (6) $41
Farmer and Pumpkin Wagon “Boney Barn Pumpkins For Sale” Tea Light Holder (6) $38
Witch and Crystal Ball (LED) Tea Light Holder (4) $30
Ornament, Wedding Couple (1) $27
“Hear No Evil, See No Evil, Speak No Evil” Cemetary Jar Holder (3) $25
Reaper “Death Warmed Over” Cemetary Tart Warmer (2) $25
“Bobbing For Apples” Tea Light Holder (10) $24
Boney with Chainsaw Votive Holder (3) $24
Wedding Couple in Chapel Tea Light Holder (10) $22
Couple in Row Boat “Dead in the Water” Tea Light Holder – (Now available online from Yankee Candle for $16.99, $5 flat rate shipping) (9) $19 
Groom Carrying Bride Taper Holder (7) $18
Reaper “Times Up!” Votive Holder (5) $17
Headless Farmer with Pitchfork and Pumpkins Votive Holder (7) $16
Sitter, Reaper (5) $16 
Boney Claus Pulling Sleigh with Sack Votive Holder? (5) $15
Ornament, Reaper Trick or Treating (2) $15
“Rest In Pieces” Tea Cemetary Light Holder (15) $14
Ornament, Boney (3) $14
Sitter, Headless Boney (8) $12
Ornament, Boney Claus with Christmas Tree (2) $12
Bat Boy Clinger (6) $9
Elf with Pen, Tag, and Wrapped Gift Tea Light Holder (3) $9
Bat Boy Tea Light Holder (7) $8

Total: $495 for 24 pieces


----------



## grandma lise

*Average Sold Prices for the Boney Bunch Collection*

2012 Boney Bunch Collection 

The first number in parenthesis is how many items sold were used to determine the average sold price. The second number is the average sold price on Ebay _not_ including shipping. Please note, these are _rough_ estimates. The reality is that when only one or two pieces have been sold, it’s _anyone’s_ guess as to the actual value. The Boney Bunch collection holds its value but is not very profitable to buy for the purpose of reselling. Read today’s first post for additional information including how to purchase these pieces on Ebay. To see pictures of each piece from the 2008 to 2012 collections, I find this site invaluable https://sites.google.com/site/boneybunchyankeecandle/ 

Boney and Horse Drawn Hearse Tea Light Holder (11) $52
Four Arm Boney Holding Pumpkins Tart Warmer (2) $45
Boney In Submarine (LED) Votive Holder (14) $41
Boney and Dog Walking in Cemetery Jar Holder (27) $34
Reaper in Gondola “Dead and Ferried” Tea Light Holder (11) $28
Toasting Couple Votive Holder (14) $22
Flying Witch with Pumpkin (5) $22
Baby in Carriage Tea Light Holder (134) $21
Boney Cemetary Jar Topper (13) $17
Cat and Top Hat Tea Light Holder (96) $16
“Dead From the Neck Up” Votive Holder (3) $16
Dog and Pumpkin “Play Dead” Votive Holder (82) $14
One Eye Boney Boy Holding Pumpkin “Dead Eye” (LED) Tea Light Holder (18) $12

Total: $340 for 13 pieces (5 year anniversary pieces not included)


----------



## sanura03

Black cats tart warmer is back in stock online.


----------



## myerman82

THANK YOU!!!! I was FINALLY able to add the black cat tart warmer to my collection.


----------



## grandma lise

Sanura03, do you know if there are any coupon codes that can be used? Tried to find one but no luck. 

Lisa


----------



## myerman82

BB1025 $10 of $25


----------



## grandma lise

Thanks Myerman82, but I think they all expired on 9/3. Were you able to use that code tonight?

Lisa


----------



## myerman82

Yes I was able to use it with no problems


----------



## grandma lise

Thanks Myerman82! 

I wrongly assumed that because it's after midnight on the east coast, it wouldn't work. But it did, and rightly so because it's still September 3rd on the west coast. I thought I'd already used all the available coupon codes, so thanks for providing one that I hadn't used yet! 

I have one black cat tart warmer on the way. I'd like to help someone who posts here but keeps missing out. If interested, PM me. 

Lisa


----------



## myerman82

I'm glad that it worked for you. The reason I did not get the black cat earlier is because I wanted to use the $20 off $45 coupon but every time I got a chance to look for something else I might have wanted it was sold out. I think I pretty much have everything I wanted from Yankee Candle for Halloween so as soon as I saw it went on sale again tonight I jumped on it and was happy to use the $10 off $25 coupon.


----------



## sanura03

Sorry, I just saw the replies! I'm glad you guys were still able to use the other coupon codes though  
The only one I know of right now that expires after the 3rd is the B2G2 on the jar candles. I'll post if I see any more come up soon, but myself, I have to stay faaaaaar far away from YC now (at least until Christmas lol), I've spent way too much money there in the past 6 weeks.


----------



## Halloeve55

grandma lise said:


> Oh Halloeve, I LOVE your display! It's adorable, and the pieces look so good together with the floral moss and the wood frame. What a great idea!
> 
> One suggestion I have is to stack two to three tea lights into the votive holders to minimize heating the exterior surface of the votive holder and floral moss. You can also tape together two empty tea light cups with the rims touching for placement under the top tea light. I do this in my votive holders all the time but never noticed if it reduces how hot the votive holder gets. Another suggestion is to use battery operated tea lights for now and to only burn tea lights on one or two occassions so the "moss" doesn't become too dried out.
> 
> Thanks for sharing. I'm so excited that it's September finally. Can hardly wait to see EVERYONE'S displays!
> 
> Lisa


Thank You!! I have one used tealight under the candle in the 'play dead'.i need to go through my tealights[dreading this since they are expensive]rolleyes to get some to 'pop up the rest to the surface'. Thanks for the tip! I have a lot of LED tealights but need batteries for every single one


----------



## grandma lise

Halloeve55, I think I'm in the same situation with the battery operated tealights. I used to put mine in small ziplock bags for outdoor hanging lantern displays. Not sure where to get more batteries locally. Will have to ask around. I'm hoping to pull my Halloween boxes out of storage next weekend. Can hardly wait!

Sanura08, thanks for letting us know the black cat tart warmer is available again. Just checked and it's still "in stock". Not sure when we'll see more coupons, in part because I think the Halloween merchandise will be going on sale soon. Myerman82, I'm going to miss that $20 off $45 coupon! Like you all, I think I'm good until NEXT August. I only burn candles in the fall and winter months, so I'm stocked up now, thanks to TJMaxx. Last year, I bought four Christmas accessory collections which seems excessive to me now. I think I'm good there for a couple of years now!

Lisa


----------



## maxthedog

Ah, finally on line and no coupons lol, go figure


----------



## BlkCat67

Thank you, just ordered mine. They are showing as low stock now.


----------



## Countess Dracula

BlkCat67 said:


> Thank you, just ordered mine. They are showing as low stock now.



I am so glad more people have been able to pick up the black cat tart warmer. It really is an impressive piece ... very beautiful. I got one a few weeks ago. I had all this years YC purchases out yesterday to take inventory and my hubby remarked the black cat tart warmer was THE best of them all. It is a stand out. 

Probably will not start setting up my Halloween display until the end of the month. My birthday is the end of the month and each year I tend to set up around that time.


----------



## grandma lise

Maxthedog, that is disappointing...did you order it?


----------



## myerman82

Out of stock again!!! Hopefully everyone got it this time around.


----------



## Countess Dracula

hollow said:


> On the YC fb page, lots of complaints about the same issue. It is wrong for them to do that, and they say you can call their corporate offices and complain.
> 
> I would be mad too, but she KNOWS it is your right to return. Their candles are the most expensive candles ever, and they need to stand behind their policy. "Our Guarantee"
> "We value your patronage and are truly committed to your satisfaction. If any purchase from The Yankee Candle Company, Inc. fails to meet expectations please return it to any one of our many locations or send it to us at P.O Box 110, South Deerfield MA 01373 for an exchange or a full refund. "
> 
> Some people find a different store to use and avoid rude managers/associates.



I know they have such a wonderful return policy but I really did not expect the attitude I got. Generally at my local store they SA are awesome. But this was the second time the mgr. was a little abrupt. I thought nothing of it the first time because it was at the halloween preview party and they were very busy. When we went back this past saturday to use the Gift card credit my husband wanted to tell the mgr, in a not very nice tone, "See we didn't loose it". 

My next closest YC stores are 35 minutes and 45 minutes away. I would hate to switch as usually I don't have this problem but it really did bother me. 
I kind of feel like I can never return anything, again.


----------



## grandma lise

Countess Dracula, managers like this are both unprofessional and joy stealers. Ultimately, everyone is adversely affected, the customers, the employees, and YC. If you choose to let YC know, here's how to contact them. It's most effective if you specify the store location and number, and the employees position and first name if you know it. 

Contact Information
General Information, Comments and Inquiries
Email: [email protected]
Write: P.O. Box 110, South Deerfield, MA 01373-0110
Call: 1-877-803-6890, Mon - Fri: 8am-11pm EST, Sat & Sun: 9am-9pm EST
Please note our customer service hours will be from 9am to 5pm ET on the 8th of April.
To place an order, call: 1-800-243-1776 

Lisa


----------



## Countess Dracula

grandma lise said:


> Countess Dracula, managers like this are both unprofessional and joy stealers. Ultimately, everyone is adversely affected, the customers, the employees, and YC. If you choose to let YC know, here's how to contact them. It's most effective if you specify the store location and number, and the employees position and first name if you know it.
> 
> Contact Information
> General Information, Comments and Inquiries
> Email: [email protected]
> Write: P.O. Box 110, South Deerfield, MA 01373-0110
> Call: 1-877-803-6890, Mon - Fri: 8am-11pm EST, Sat & Sun: 9am-9pm EST
> Please note our customer service hours will be from 9am to 5pm ET on the 8th of April.
> To place an order, call: 1-800-243-1776
> 
> Lisa


I am not generally one who complains alot but this did bother me a bit. My local YC is generally go awesome, I guess that is why this stood out so much to me. I probably will not complain about this one but if it happens again all bets are off.


----------



## Darkpumpkin

Anyone use Zulily? You do have to register to sign up for it but basically it sends you deals. Imagine my surprise when I stumbled upon this:

http://www.zulily.com/p/mr-bones-trio-lantern-23460-2083664.html?pos=73&e=1&

It's the Mr. Bones Trio Lantern! For $14.99!!!!!


----------



## Kitty

YC store manager said that 09/06-07/12 was having a family & friends sale. I can not go but call your YC store to ask for details!
Sorry I did not post sooner.


----------



## myerman82

My cat tart warmer hasn't shipped yet. Last time I placed an order it was shipped next day. I wonder what the hold up is?


----------



## grandma lise

myerman82 said:


> My cat tart warmer hasn't shipped yet. Last time I placed an order it was shipped next day. I wonder what the hold up is?


Mine hasn't either but that happened with the first black cat tart warmer too. It was two or three days before I got the shipping confirmation. And this time I only ordered the black cat tart warmer.

Lisa


----------



## Countess Dracula

grandma lise said:


> Mine hasn't either but that happened with the first black cat tart warmer too. It was two or three days before I got the shipping confirmation. And this time I only ordered the black cat tart warmer.
> 
> Lisa


I have found with several of my recent YC orders, by the time I received my shipping confirmation my item had shipped 1 or 2 days before. 
Even when I checked on the site for order status it wasn't updated. Most of my orders I received in 3 to 4 days from the date of order. Pretty impressive.


----------



## Guest

Buy one get one free jars at Yankee Candle, code is FREEJAR.

Printable coupon for Yankee Candle http://dealspl.us/yankeecandle-coupons/495465p

Thru Sep 9th


----------



## grandma lise

Got an invite to the Fall Employee Sale for today and tommorrow. The discount on "wax" was much better than I previously understood - (and the 50% discount on "candle tools" included illumalids) - so I decided to look at ALL the orange jars and pick my favorite orange to coordinate with the Boney Bunch. 

I'd already gotten two medium Pumpkin Patch swirl candles from TJMaxx for $9.99 so looked only at large jars. After looking at Autumn Leaves - (good but just a tad brighter than I wanted), and Spiced Pumpkin - (also good but not quite bright enough), I went with the new scent, Harvest Welcome. Got a tart too. It's just starting to melt, and I think I smell ginger...it's more subtle, which I prefer. For a black candle, I went with the Limited Edition Black Cat. I like the label and and the illumalid too.

Color is more important than scent because I don't burn the jar candles anymore. I use beeswax tea lights on top instead, but I first invert an empty tea light cup over the wick first. For fragrance, I prefer tarts because they're maintanence free. Another color I like is Almond Cookie. I have a large candle in that, just need a medium jar now. If I get one or two medium Witches Brew candles, I think I'm set!

Do any of you have any "wax" preferences for Halloween? 

Lisa


----------



## grandma lise

hollow said:


> Buy one get one free jars at Yankee Candle, code is FREEJAR.
> 
> Printable coupon for Yankee Candle http://dealspl.us/yankeecandle-coupons/495465p
> 
> Thru Sep 9th


Hollow, thanks so much for sharing that coupon - (that's 50% off!). I must be tired today because when I looked at the coupon, I WRONGLY thought it was another buy 1 jar get 1 jar half off - (which is only 25% off). Half price is a great deal on jar candles!

Lisa


----------



## skulls&sprinkles

Kitty said:


> YC store manager said that 09/06-07/12 was having a family & friends sale. I can not go but call your YC store to ask for details!
> Sorry I did not post sooner.


Just saw this post! Did anyone call for details? I'll be stopping by Yankee w my mom today so I'm gonna check it out!


----------



## Guest

skulls&sprinkles said:


> Just saw this post! Did anyone call for details? I'll be stopping by Yankee w my mom today so I'm gonna check it out!


I think you have to be invited- not sure, tho.


----------



## grandma lise

My understanding is that you have to be invited or be a guest of someone who was invited BUT do talk to your favorite sales associates and let them know that you would have appreciated being invited! That's what I did last year. If you shop the $1 tarts and sampler sales, the buy one get one free jar sales, and regularly use the really good coupons, you're not really missing out on much. The fall employee sale is just slightly better than all those buying opportunities rolled into one day. It's more an opportunity to pick up the few things you forgot to buy earlier.

The current coupon that Hollow posted is a similar savings, so bring mulitples of that coupon as a back up today if you weren't invited this time. Also keep in mind that Halloween was already on sale by this time last year and more coupons will be out soon!


----------



## Guest

Also, if you have facebook, visit their page once a day and watch for discussions about coupons. They are very coupon friendly, saving friendly on that page. I live along way from a YC store, and our local Hallmark closed. I primarily buy Halloween items from YC, but have to order online. I will not buy w/o a good coupon or sale.

I actually think the jars are priced out of my range without a coupon. 


Right now, I am all about Apple Pumpkin. I also adore Macintosh Spice, Pumpkin Buttercream, and Witches Brew. I carry a tart around in my purse to scent my purse, and you can catch me taking the tart out and sniffing it at odd moments. I need my yankee fix.


----------



## Halloeve55

hollow said:


> I carry a tart around in my purse to scent my purse, and you can catch me taking the tart out and sniffing it at odd moments. I need my yankee fix.



When I first got my halloween scented tarts..my husband would look over in the car and there i was sniffing a tart! glad im not the only one who does this!


----------



## myerman82

Finally got my shipping confirmation that the black cat tart warmer was shipped today. I wonder when they waiting almost a week to ship it. I'm just glad it's on it's way and will be here Tuesday.


----------



## madonna1983

*Some of my boney bunch collection 2012*

















































​


----------



## myerman82

Nice setup


----------



## Halloeve55

madonna1983-awesome display of the boneys!


----------



## madonna1983

thank you so much


----------



## madonna1983

myerman82 said:


> Nice setup


thanks sooo much'


----------



## madonna1983

Halloeve55 said:


> madonna1983-awesome display of the boneys!


thanks so much


----------



## madonna1983

*Halloween 2012*


----------



## madonna1983

*Halloween 2012*


----------



## little Bee

beautiful display. thank you for sharing


----------



## grandma lise

Hey Madonna1983, stopped by the office to check in - (my internet is down and I won't have it back until Tuesday). 

AWESOME displays. Love the combination of that pillar candle with the black cat jar holder. And where did you get the black, black cheese cloth? Mine is charcoal, and I need BLACK! Also, is the Trick or Treat Garland with the skulls from this year? Really like that too. The shelving unit is perfect for the Boney Bunch. I'm totally envious!

I like the wedding couple display. Don't have a concept yet, but would like to do something similar, perhaps next year. 

Thanks for the inspiration!

Lisa


----------



## grandma lise

Just got word today...Boney Bunch goes on sale October 1st!

Lisa


----------



## Halloeve55

grandma lise said:


> Just got word today...Boney Bunch goes on sale October 1st!
> 
> Lisa


Thanks for the tip! Hopefully I can score the others I want


----------



## myerman82

Nice to know about the Boney Bunches going on sale October 1st. Thanks grandma lisa for the heads up on that. I am done with purchasing Boney Bunches this year and for the first time I have each piece this year so I really don't need anything else. I may stop by just to see what they have left.


----------



## grandma lise

Last year, I shopped the sale with coupons to get Skeleton Crew pieces to give to a friend who helped me decorate for Halloween. This year, I'd like to get one more BB piece and a Haunted House tea light holder. If any black cat pieces are left, I'll likely get more of those too. Might get a few more BB pieces to sell or trade later on. I'm looking forward to the sale. 

Still waiting for my black cat tart warmer. Has anyone received theirs?

Lisa


----------



## myerman82

My black cat tart warmer came in earlier this week.


----------



## grandma lise

Thanks myerman82, my internet was down for 6 days. I just checked and I received my shipping confirmation on Saturday. Somehow I missed it earlier. Looks like I'll recieve it tomorrow!

Lisa


----------



## little Bee

thanks for the heads up about the boney bunch going on sale oct. 1st. I have all the boney's that I want for this year. I went to the store yesterday to redeem my 2 for 2 large jars coupon. what a fanstatic coupon. thank you.


----------



## Kitty

Happy Holidayware http://www.happyholidayware.com/Halloween-Indoor-Decorations-Ornaments-Gifts.htm 
has Incredible Mr. Bones items available, free shipping. The cat was sold out but IS now available now.


----------



## Guest

Kitty said:


> Happy Holidayware http://www.happyholidayware.com/Halloween-Indoor-Decorations-Ornaments-Gifts.htm
> has Incredible Mr. Bones items available, free shipping. The cat was sold out but IS now available now.



Your link makes me want to rob a bank, Kitty!


----------



## Kitty

hollow said:


> Your link makes me want to rob a bank, Kitty!


That's what happened to my Piggy Bank! LOL!


----------



## maxthedog

hollow said:


> I'd buy it! Then, we could have a court themed piece, with the judge looking down at Mr Boney. We could gracefully end the BB line with Mr. Boney with his head in a guillotine, and Mrs Boney ready to drop the blade.
> 
> I wish Boney Bunch had a design your own BB piece, like Build- A-Bear. (I know it is a huge weird thought) So much to do with the Boneys!


Apparently the guillotine happened at least in sample..has anyone ever seen this??

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Boney-Bunch...=STRK:MEWAX:IT&nma=true&si=2hibNxhyOOPO/eDgDp


----------



## myerman82

I have never seen that. Too bad the seller ended the auction early.


----------



## CassandraM

maxthedog said:


> Apparently the guillotine happened at least in sample..has anyone ever seen this??
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Boney-Bunch...=STRK:MEWAX:IT&nma=true&si=2hibNxhyOOPO/eDgDp



There was an interesting pirate ship listed too that I was following, I was curious if maybe they were Mr.Bones items for this year, but it looks like they were prototypes or something similar? I would have loved that guillotine one, very nice! 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Boney-Bunch...=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

edited to add: oh my, just went and checked their 'completed listings' and there are tons of cute boneys that had their auctions cancelled, I wonder what happened?


----------



## sanura03

Maybe they were prototypes they weren't supposed to be selling? I hope so, there were some super cute ones in there I'd love to have. But not that centipede thing, that creeped me out, and not in a good way lol.


----------



## maxthedog

I hope they are prototypes they plan to release, there were some I'd love to have..I followed a couple of the auctions then all of a sudden the seller cancelled all bids and ended auction.


----------



## myerman82

Those are definitely not Mr. Bones prototypes. They look more like Boney Bunch prototypes. Those could have been rejects they decided not to add to the line. It looks to me that the pirate was from the 2009 line. My guess is they had to pick between a few pirate prototypes and ended up not picking this one. 
I do wish they would have released more pumpkin people this year because they fit in great with the Boney Bunches. Either the prototype was from last year or one they were sent for consideration this year.


----------



## Kitty

My source said that YC Corp. in Deerfield, MA found out about this Ebay seller & had the 9 items pulled on 09/18/12.
No other info but were YC Boney Bunch classified prototypes. Who knows how seller acquired items. Seller has no other items for sale on Ebay.
Check Boney Bunch completed listings, 09/18/12 at 11:53-11:41 & copy pictures before Ebay deletes info just in case YC releases items in the future.


----------



## grandma lise

When I first saw these unproduced Boney Bunch pieces on Ebay Monday night, all I could think was "I want them all!". 

Just for fun, I thought it would interesting to post links to all nine, listed in random order - (I drew names out of a hat) - so you all can have an opportunity to look at them and tell us...

If given the opportunity, which one's would you buy and why - (and if you list them in order of preference, even better!)...

*Tricycle Tea Light Holder* http://www.ebay.com/itm/Boney-Bunch...=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557 

*Race Car Triple Tea Light Holder* http://www.ebay.com/itm/Boney-Bunch...=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557 

*Guillotine Tea Light Holder* http://www.ebay.com/itm/Boney-Bunch...=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557 

*Centipede Tart Warmer* http://www.ebay.com/itm/Boney-Bunch...=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557 

*Boney Face Double Tea Light Holder* http://www.ebay.com/itm/Boney-Bunch...=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

*Octopus Boy Tea Light Holder* http://www.ebay.com/itm/Boney-Bunch...=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

*Grave Digger Tea Light or Votive Holder * http://www.ebay.com/itm/Boney-Bunch...=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557 

*Dead Ahead Tea Light or Votive Holder* http://www.ebay.com/itm/Boney-Bunch...=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557 

*Pirate and Ship Tea Light Holder* http://www.ebay.com/itm/Boney-Bunch...=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## sanura03

grandma lise said:


> When I first saw these unproduced Boney Bunch pieces on Ebay Monday night, all I could think was "I want them all!".
> 
> Just for fun, I thought it would interesting to post links to all nine, listed in random order - (I drew names out of a hat) - so you all can have an opportunity to look at them and tell us...
> 
> If given the opportunity, which one's would you buy and why - (and if you list them in order of preference, even better!)...
> 
> *Tricycle Tea Light Holder* http://www.ebay.com/itm/Boney-Bunch...=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> *Race Car Triple Tea Light Holder* http://www.ebay.com/itm/Boney-Bunch...=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> *Guillotine Tea Light Holder* http://www.ebay.com/itm/Boney-Bunch...=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> *Centipede Tart Warmer* http://www.ebay.com/itm/Boney-Bunch...=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> *Boney Face Double Tea Light Holder* http://www.ebay.com/itm/Boney-Bunch...=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> *Octopus Boy Tea Light Holder* http://www.ebay.com/itm/Boney-Bunch...=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> *Grave Digger Tea Light or Votive Holder * http://www.ebay.com/itm/Boney-Bunch...=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> *Dead Ahead Tea Light or Votive Holder* http://www.ebay.com/itm/Boney-Bunch...=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> *Pirate and Ship Tea Light Holder* http://www.ebay.com/itm/Boney-Bunch...=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


I would probably get all of them except the centipede guy. And I'm on the fence about the face double tealight holder guy. But I love the octopus boy, the guillotine, the tricycle boy, and the gravedigger. I like the race car, pirate ship and dead ahead.


----------



## CassandraM

The tricycle would be number one for me, and I hope we get to see it again someday, so cute!! Others that I would buy are the octopus and the guillotine.


----------



## grandma lise

Tricycle - Boney children add so much to the collection. The babies, bat boy, bat clinger, Dead Eye, and now this little guy!

Pirate Ship and Octopus Boy - One can never have enough pirates! And I consider Octopus Boy another fun Boney child. I'd display him in the "water" near "Dad" in his submarine, with "Mom" watching them from the shore with her umbrella. I could also see displaying Octopus boy in the "water" near the Pirate Ship...think "sea monster"!

Guillotine - A bit "edgy" but it's hard not to like this piece. I think of this Boney as a bit of an eccentric who enjoys entertaining the locals at the annual Halloween carnival. He'd display well with Bobbin' For Apples and the other Boney Barn pieces.

Race Car - I can just see this guy racing around the village, zooming past Ghost Rider.

Grave Digger and Dead Ahead - More fun additions to the cemetary!

I love, love all these pieces! Haven't figured out how Centipede and the Boney Face fit with the collection...but sometimes it takes me a while...

Lisa


----------



## maxthedog

I really like them all except the centipede and face. I would defintely get all of the others. Can't really pick a fave, but maybe the guillotine, pirate ship, tricycle, gravedigger, and car


----------



## Mae

I would love to have the Guillotine. Not so sure about the rest of them .


----------



## Twirls827

Glad I'm not the only one who dislikes the centipede, It just looks...weird? I love the tricycle, the guillotine, and the dragster.


----------



## MGOBLUENIK

The centipede is definitely creepy, and not in a good way! lol I would buy the guillotine in a heart beat, as well as the gravedigger. If they released the guillotine would probably beat my favorite piece of all the Boneys besides the Headless Horseman from 2010.

I actually searched for this thread because I hadn't visited it in a while and was wondering if there was any news of any After Life pieces for this year. I know last year Meijer carried them and I was excited when I went into Meijer Friday and they had the Halloween set up, but no After Life pieces in the YC display!  They did have several pieces also sold in the Yankee Candle stores, the glass hanging pumpkin trio, glass witch pumpkins, skeleton hand large jar holder and hear no, see no, speak no evil skull votive. After the disappointment of no After Life pieces, I was happy to see the hanging pumpkin trio. It was the only item this year on my wishlist that sold out at our YC store before I could get it. Here is a picture of the set up at the closest Meijer, stopped by one of the others today and they had the same items.


----------



## myerman82

No AfterLife pieces this year. I guess they figured they weren't going to be profitable this year. I went into Yankee Candle a few days ago and Halloween was pushed way in back of the store on a little display. The store was set up for fall. I pretty much knew from past years that around this time this would happen. I guess Halloween is officially over at Yankee candle until next year. I'm just waiting for the mark downs next week so I can pick up anything I missed they might still have in stock.


----------



## MGOBLUENIK

Same thing at our Yankee Candle. What little was left of the Boney Bunch, Skeleton Crew and Black Cat pieces were all on one table in the back by the register and the front was all scarecrows and autumn/pumpkins. The time before that when they still had the Boney Bunch up front I asked about whether or not they would get more of a piece and the manager said what they had would be it for Halloween because Christmas would be out the first weekend of October. What a bummer there won't be any new After Life pieces this year. They sold pretty well around here last year.


----------



## grandma lise

I'm actually relieved there's no pumpkin head people this year. After having made a lot of calls, I tracked down a set in California with the help of a Yankee Candle Wholesale Rep. But the raven cart arrived broken and the pumpkin car had this huge glue blob dripping down the back. Then I found another pumpkin car 30 miles away, and a forum member here most generously mailed me another raven cart. I don't think I'm exaggerating when I say I probably spent 10 - 15 hours completing that collection. Was it worth it? Yes, but I sure wouldn't want to go through that every year! 

Lisa


----------



## myerman82

I actually see the Raven cart guy and the two witches and the outlet stores on sale this year. That had a lot left of each piece. I'm surprised because I figured the raven guy would sell out last year but I guess they had a lot of back stock. Too bad they didn't keep stores well stocked when everyone was looking for them. I actually had to search many Hallmark stores and BB&B stores to complete my collection. Then in October everyone was telling me that Meijer was well stocked with them. Hopefully next year we get something that could be displayed with the Boney Bunches.


----------



## grandma lise

Myerman82, that's interesting. My understanding from the YC Wholesale Rep was they only produce as many as ordered by retailers in March, so it most likely would have been one of the big box stores that sold them to the outlet stores, not YC.

I wonder if putting them out so late last year was the problem. The Hallmark stores and Military PX's got them out quickly, but BBB took forever. My local BBB never got them, and the BBB 30 minutes to the south got the raven cage and pumpkin car only I think. I believe the raven cart mailed to me was purchased at a Meijer, which we don't have here.

They are nice pieces. I'd buy them if YC sold them a long side the BB collection. 

Lisa


----------



## Guest

Twirls827 said:


> Glad I'm not the only one who dislikes the centipede, It just looks...weird? I love the tricycle, the guillotine, and the dragster.



Gawd yes. "The Human Centipede." Enough said.


----------



## MisteroftheDark

For anyone interested, the Witches Brew is Patchouli, Cinnamon, and Cedarwood. You can buy those fragrances online and make your own for soOOoO much cheaper.


----------



## Kitty

I found YC afterlife pumpkin man with e stacking pumpkins at Bed, Bath & Beyond.

In case you missed it, this is a great YC site for afterlife piece.
http://www.scentedcandleshop.com/search/index.cfm?sSearchString=halloween


----------



## grandma lise

Is this the one you're referring to Kitty?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yankee-Cand...andle_Holders_Accessories&hash=item4607f66036

Lisa


----------



## Kitty

I found 2 of YC pumpkin man pieces at Bed, Bath & Beyond.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yankee-Cand...andle_Holders_Accessories&hash=item20cbc3970c


----------



## Guest

CATH112 $15 off $45 expires 10/28 

Yankee Coupon online code. I believe it has to be used on full priced items, but not sure.

Today is the LAST day of buy two large jars, get 2 FREE! Online coupon code is CATF112.

$10 off $25 full priced items, online code is 12CAL.

Retailmenot link http://www.retailmenot.com/view/yankeecandle.com

I am officially Boney'd out and candled'd out, but if you aren't, get some coupons!


----------



## grandma lise

Hollow, I'm "Boney'd and candled'd" out too but thanks for posting the codes, especially for those of us who aren't registered on Facebook. 

Halloween goes on sale tomorrow - (Monday, October 1st) - at Yankee Candle. I'm going to pick up a few more haunted house tea light holders and one other BB piece if it's still there!

Lisa


----------



## Guest

GL- I found a jar holder I wanted to ask you about. It is black metal, and is the images of children in costumes trick or treating. It is $9.99 and SUPER cute.

I might get it and if I do, I will post a pic. It is with the new Yankee Halloween stuff at out local PX.

I found it on ebay...here 'tis!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/YANKEE-CAND...394?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35bf820ad2

Do you think the Halloween stuff will be 50% off? Thanks!


----------



## grandma lise

Yes! Love that piece. Wasn't available in stores, almost missed out on it, sold out EARLY online so I only got one - (which is all I REALLY need...). I think you'll enjoy it!

Have been following the 2012 INDOOR Decorations thread and was happy to see a few Boney Bunch displays there too. For those of you who are still new to this forum, here's the link... http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/118885-2012-indoor-decorations-thread.html


----------



## maxthedog

any printable coupons, or are they all online only? Thanks for the heads up hollow


----------



## maxthedog

I stopped by the local YC to see what they had left, but nothing was 50% off yet


----------



## grandma lise

Wow...thanks for the heads up maxthedog. I'm so bummed out. I'd arranged to take time off from work to go. After reading your email, I called my store. They said they were told October 1st but everything is still ringing up full price. She's speculating that it now will be Wednesday, but she said to call first. She hasn't been provided a new sale date yet.

Lisa


----------



## Guest

maxthedog said:


> any printable coupons, or are they all online only? Thanks for the heads up hollow


I did see some printable coupons on Yankee candle's fb wall.

The coupons I see on the coupon sites are all expired! Hopefully somebody can find you one, sorry I can't! If I do find one I will def post it here.


----------



## Guest

Code:	ALLYOU 
Description:	
Save $10 on a Purchase of $25 or More!
Expires:	
10/31/12

Online coupon

Code:	CATH112 
Description:	
Save $15 on a Purchase pf $45 or More. Good through Oct. 28th, 2012
Expires:	
10/28/12

Online coupon


----------



## myerman82

I received the fall catalog in the mall today. It has a $15 of $45 purchase with the code CATH112 
I always said that Yankee Candle picks and chooses what catalogs to send me. I never received the Halloween issue or the summer issue but I did get this one.


----------



## grandma lise

Oh goody. I'll keep an eye out for my fall catalog now. Got an email from our store here. The Halloween sale is now scheduled for the 8th...so one more week. I wonder if I can use that coupon at the sale...now there's an idea...

Hollow, I've haven't seen a printable coupon, other than for jars, for a while now. I guess we just need to be patient...

Lisa


----------



## maxthedog

Thanks for the update Lisa, I'll keep an eye out. The store by me still had a decent amount of pieces. None of the most popular, but a couple I hadn't grabbed before, so if I could use the 15 off 45 that would be great. Just got the catalog in the mail yesterday


----------



## maxthedog

Got a columubs day sale email..any word on if that includes halloween stuff? I'll try calling this afternoon as well.


----------



## grandma lise

Just got off the phone with our store. The start date for the Halloween sale may have changed again. I was advised to call back Sunday afternoon for an update. She felt they'd know by then...

All small jars are 50% off this weekend.

Lisa


----------



## myerman82

I am surprised they are putting Boney Bunch on sale so late this year. If I remember correctly the last few years they were already on sale by now. I could be wrong though.


----------



## grandma lise

Myerman82, you're right. Hopefully, we'll have a date by tomorrow night.

Lisa


----------



## grandma lise

"What ya doin'?" "Oh, jus' hangin' out 'til Yankee Candle puts Halloween on sale..."


----------



## wickedwillingwench

lol, grandma lise.


----------



## myerman82

I love those skeleton clingers. I have one hanging on to the back of one of the gravestones in the Yankee Candle graveyard with the spinning bats. I also have another one peeking up as the Boney Bunch hearse rides by.


----------



## grandma lise

Would love to see pictures Myerman82!

Just called my YC store. The manager is going to leave a note for the staff to call me in the morning. They haven't been told yet, but they can ring up a Boney Bunch piece in the morning to see if it's discounted. One of the staff speculated that it might be Wednesday. So no news on the sale yet...

Lisa


----------



## Halloeve55

Grandma lise..love your skeleton picture and their "convo"! especially the one behind the fence! 
I hope the halloween stuff goes on sale soon! i was hoping to catch the large haunted house (haunted happenings i think?) but i waited too long! UGH..
this is my first year buying yankee candle's halloween items..do their halloween candles go on sale as well?i'm running out of my witches brew everything!


----------



## myerman82

The haunted house usually sells fast every year. As for the sale on scented candles, I'm guessing they would since I usually see the halloween tarts on the sale shelf too. The one thing I have learned over the years is if you really want something, you should get it now and not wait for the sale. Most items sell out before the sale. I usually check out the sale for anything I might have missed that I didn't want to spend full price on otherwise. I was in yankee candle last week and their halloween selection was pretty scarce already.


----------



## grandma lise

Not much left at our Yankee Candle either. They still have two small things that I want, so I'll drop by again. Check with your YC, but I think the sale is now scheduled for Friday. 

Lisa


----------



## maxthedog

I was told by local yankee here, that they were "told" thursday, and it would beging with a 25% off sale, not the original 50 we thought


----------



## grandma lise

Thanks for the heads up maxthedog. My store called today and confirmed Halloween will be 25% off beginning Thursday the 11th. I'm really disappointed so went looking to see if a coupon has surfaced... 

Just discovered tonight that a $20 off $45 purchase coupon was posted online 5 days ago. Wish I'd seen it then. All the large Halloween items I wanted are gone now, except the tart warmer, but I don't want it at 25% off. 

There's two coupons, one for online, the other for in store... http://www.retailmenot.com/view/yankeecandle.com Reading the fine print, don't think you can use it on sale items BUT some people said their store let them use it...so worth a try...

Hope everyone gets at least one item they want tomorrow!

Lisa


----------



## myerman82

Wow, 25% off. It seems like Yankee Candle is being stingy this year. My store also has picked over Halloween items. I am glad that I got everything I wanted early and used the coupons when I did.


----------



## Halloeve55

Myerman82.thanks for the info! I would have forked up the money to get one if I knew those go fast  lol.well I can only hope my store will have one


----------



## myerman82

Halloeve55 said:


> Myerman82.thanks for the info! I would have forked up the money to get one if I knew those go fast  lol.well I can only hope my store will have one


The good new is if you miss it this year they will bring it back next year. Some people say it's the same every year but I believe they make little details different. The only one that I know is complete different was the one in 2008. That one had windows that all opened and the roof had pointy corners. Other than that, if you miss it this year you will have a chance to get it again next year.


----------



## Kitty

Remember the unauthorized YC BB 10 samples that were removed from Ebay. 
Many people wanting items inquired & YC said next year some could be for sale. There are samples that do not make the grade.


----------



## grandma lise

That's exciting news Kitty! I hope MOST of them are available next year!

Our art group hosted it's annual Halloween Party today. I only had 15 minutes to decorate this year, so made good use of the Haunted House tealight holders - (from left to right)...

























Due to the location, I had to use battery operated tea lights. They don't photograph well but produce a reasonalby good flickering flame effect. I also made luminaries based on a vintage halloween lantern I came across on Ebay. Here it is...









It was a fun day!

Lisa


----------



## myerman82

Kitty said:


> Remember the unauthorized YC BB 10 samples that were removed from Ebay.
> Many people wanting items inquired & YC said next year some could be for sale. There are samples that do not make the grade.


It's nice to know that the Boney Bunches will be back again next year. I never had any doubts they would be back knowing that they seem to be Yankee Candles Halloween money maker. I do know that last year there were rumors that this year would be the last year of the Boney Bunches. I just hope that next year they are more organized and not act like everything is one big secret up until the hour of the preview party. I hope they realize that whatever they were testing this year did not work and go back to what does work. Also, I hope that employee that I don't care for at the store I shop gets transferred to another store next year but that's just wishful thinking. LOL


----------



## Kitty

YC 25% off Halloween online & stores
http://www.yankeecandle.com/sale/sale-halloween


----------



## grandma lise

Yankee Candle $15 off $45 purchase coupon, through October 28... http://www.yankeecandle.com/assets/email/oct1812/coupon_save15.html

Lisa


----------



## myerman82

Just a question, is anyone surprised that the 5 anniversary pieces did not sell out yet online? I expected the organ tart warmer and the car to sell out knowing those are two popular pieces that usually go for a lot a ebay. I'm glad that I had a chance to add them to my collection this year since those were two I missed out on. I just figured they would have sold out by now. 
Do you think they would re-release more back pieces next year? I would really love to see the Victorian Lady baby buggy and Grave Digger get re-released or anything from 2008 or 2009.


----------



## grandma lise

I have mixed feelings about YC re-releasing more pieces. I paid $150 for the 2008 bride and groom, and an average of $40 to $50 for a number of the 2009 pieces, two of which were re-released this year. That was painful... Had they re-released the 2009 wedding cake, which I'd not yet back collected, I would have been happier. 

I personally would like them to produce more women and children so people aren't having to back collect the women from 2008 and 2009 to bring balance to their displays.

On the other hand, re-releases save me money because I've already bought them! 

Lisa


----------



## myerman82

I really wish that in 2008 I purchased the Boney Bunches when I had the chance. It wasn't that I didn't want to start collecting them. I didn't want to start collecting something else. Unfortunately I passed even though I was able to get every piece. Then in 2009 I passed again because my friend told me that they looked dumb. 2010 was when I started getting them and kicked myself every time I saw 08 and 09 pieces go for a lot on ebay. I have been able to get some of the 2008 pieces for reasonable prices on ebay but I have yet to get anything from 2008. I wish I had just started collecting from the start but that's how it goes sometimes. The good news is I own everything I wanted from 2010 to current so I have no regrets on what I passed on. I know some people just started collecting this year or last year and have more to back collect. Hopefully in the off season I may have a chance to collect other 2008 or 2009 pieces I missed on.


----------



## grandma lise

That's painful. And you're right, the 2008 collection is hard to come by. When I checked earlier this fall, it was averaging near $1,500 whereas the other collections average close to $500. A big question in my mind is will the Boney Bunch hold it's value when YC stops producing them? 

As for your friend, I think the Boney Bunch is like most collectibles...you really like them or you don't. None of my friends collect the Boney Bunch. I don't know what's wrong with them... 

Lisa


----------



## Kitty

Incredible Mr. Bones & Friends by Coyne's & Company will be more difficult to find. 
The Gifty has some left. http://www.thegifty.com/gifts-by-theme/halloween-themed-gifts-and-apparel.html

Anyone else notice? There is a mix up about the sticker says Mr. Bones (NOT FLOCKED) but is actually the YC (FLOCKED) version.
The pictures & labels are wrong. When I asked, many stores have the same FLOCKED VERSION.

ORDERED: 2008 Mr. Bones Trio Lantern (NOT FLOCKED) Electric Lighting Stock Number MB3009
RECEIVED: 2008 YC Trio Lantern (FLOCKED) Electric Lighting available only in Yankee Candle's flag ship stores.

This site is correct. https://sites.google.com/site/boneybunchyankeecandle/


----------



## Countess Dracula

grandma lise said:


> That's painful. And you're right, the 2008 collection is hard to come by. When I checked earlier this fall, it was averaging near $1,500 whereas the other collections average close to $500. A big question in my mind is will the Boney Bunch hold it's value when YC stops producing them?
> 
> As for your friend, I think the Boney Bunch is like most collectibles...you really like them or you don't. None of my friends collect the Boney Bunch. I don't know what's wrong with them...
> 
> Lisa


I am kind of like that. I was not a huge fan of the Boney Bunch the first three years. I passed on purchasing any and don't regret my decision at all. 2011 was the first year I truly felt like I wanted to buy a couple. Last year I only bought Bonesy and the wedding chapel couple. This year I added six pieces and I do love them. But if nothing catches my eye next year I won't regret not adding any to my collection. I've always loved YC's pumpkin and scarecrow collections and the BB's I have bought complimented them very well.  I am an avid collector of many things and always love to see, and greatly appreciate, the passion which we all bring to the collections we love .


----------



## grandma lise

Yankee Candle Halloween now 50% off. There's three pages of product listed...

http://www.yankeecandle.com/sale/sale-halloween?page=1

Lisa


----------



## maxthedog

thanks for the update lisa, are there any current coupons? My recent expired a few days ago


----------



## grandma lise

Not that I could find last night. The coupons I did find excluded sale items. But after shipping, I still saved close to 40% so I went ahead and ordered the few things I still had on my list.

Lisa


----------



## Guest

Yankee Candle has some Halloween items on sale on their site.'

They have a skull jar holder form the skeleton crew for $7.49 http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/skeleton-crew/1258145

Two Boney Bunch items for$9.99 each, the car and an anniversary cake piece http://www.yankeecandle.com/search?q=Boney+bunch&commit=

Some 'metal pumpkins' items that are really nice http://www.yankeecandle.com/search?q=metal+pumpkins&commit=

Alot of their candles are reduced as well. Huge Semi Annual Clearance Sale!

Also, the "Limited Edition Happy Halloween Candle" of Black Licorice is reduced as well. http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/happy-halloween/1257921 $13.99

ALSO, they have an ADDITIONAL 10% of even reduced items, online code TENOFF1.

Prinatable coupon here: http://dealspl.us/yankeecandle-coupons

I had to get a Black Licorice candle. I didn't get it during Halloween, and it looks so yummy!


----------



## wednesdayaddams

hollow said:


> Yankee Candle has some Halloween items on sale on their site.'
> 
> They have a skull jar holder form the skeleton crew for $7.49 http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/skeleton-crew/1258145
> 
> Two Boney Bunch items for$9.99 each, the car and an anniversary cake piece http://www.yankeecandle.com/search?q=Boney+bunch&commit=
> 
> Some 'metal pumpkins' items that are really nice http://www.yankeecandle.com/search?q=metal+pumpkins&commit=
> 
> Alot of their candles are reduced as well. Huge Semi Annual Clearance Sale!
> 
> Also, the "Limited Edition Happy Halloween Candle" of Black Licorice is reduced as well. http://www.yankeecandle.com/detail/happy-halloween/1257921 $13.99
> 
> ALSO, they have an ADDITIONAL 10% of even reduced items, online code TENOFF1.
> 
> Prinatable coupon here: http://dealspl.us/yankeecandle-coupons
> 
> I had to get a Black Licorice candle. I didn't get it during Halloween, and it looks so yummy!



thanks for the heads up hollow!


----------



## Guest

My dear wednesdayaddams! I hope you get some deals to decorate and scent Halloween 2013!


----------



## wednesdayaddams

thank you hollow.....i miss halloween. lol. i was thinking about boney bunch the other day. i always wonder what they will come out with next year and the first saturday in august at YC is something I just love to look forward to.

I hope that you have a super scented halloween 2013 as well!


----------



## Guest

wednesdayaddams said:


> thank you hollow.....i miss halloween. lol. i was thinking about boney bunch the other day. i always wonder what they will come out with next year and the first saturday in august at YC is something I just love to look forward to.
> 
> I hope that you have a super scented halloween 2013 as well!


I was wondering the same thing! There are always rumors that each year will be the last for the Boney Bunch, and I am always excited to see the confirmation that they will be out for halloween!


----------



## wednesdayaddams

you know when i was there last year the salesgirl said that halloween in their store is bigger than christmas, so i don't think they are going to discontinue boney bunch for a long time! lol.


----------



## Kitty

2013 preview Boney Bunch
https://sites.google.com/site/boneybunchyankeecandle/
Scroll down to 2013 Designs right before the Mr. Bones Collection

Tricycle









Long #13 car


----------



## boobear

Kitty said:


> 2013 preview Boney Bunch
> https://sites.google.com/site/boneybunchyankeecandle/
> Scroll down to 2013 Designs right before the Mr. Bones Collection
> 
> Tricycle
> 
> View attachment 147372
> 
> 
> Long #13 car
> 
> View attachment 147373



ooooohh! Thanks for that Kitty! I was just wondering what they were going to offer this year : )


----------



## Guest

OMG! LOVE lovelovelovelove! Thanks for posting!


----------



## grandma lise

Kitty, 

I know the owner of that website. He doesn't have any more information than we do. He's just hoping and wishing...same as us. We won't know what will be in the collection until the Preview Party in August.

I personally loved most of the prototypes - (though not the centipede, pumpkin head, or the boney face that held two tea lights). LOVED the guillotene, tricycle, pirate in boat, car, and squid boy! 

Lisa


----------



## Boneys80

I'm so glad that we're talking about this again... I run the facebook Boney bunch love page, and mostly everyone agrees that these were prototypes.. Not sure if they were rejects from a previous year, or if they are the new 2013 line. I would be thrilled to see every single piece available in August, but it looks like we shall have to wait and see. 
Here, check out the link.. There are some good ones! I'm hoping on all of em! 
http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.370043943074024.84000.346309492114136&type=3


----------



## grandma lise

Boneys80 said:


> I'm so glad that we're talking about this again... I run the facebook Boney bunch love page, and mostly everyone agrees that these were prototypes.. Not sure if they were rejects from a previous year, or if they are the new 2013 line. I would be thrilled to see every single piece available in August, but it looks like we shall have to wait and see.
> Here, check out the link.. There are some good ones! I'm hoping on all of em!
> http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.370043943074024.84000.346309492114136&type=3


Thanks for posting a link to pictures of all the prototypes. I have to ask...do you REALLY love the centipede? I'm trying, but I'm just not likin' that one! And how about you Kitty? Do you like them all too?

Lisa


----------



## Kitty

Wish: 2010 Dig In candy box that was not sold 








Want: 2008 BB Trio 








I hope that all are in 2013 collection and some of the Mr. Bones pieces.







BB Octopus






BB on Trike








BB Pumpkin Man






BB Skull Car








BB Skull Tealight






Dead Ahead








Grave Digger






Guillotine Candle








Pirate Ship






Skeleton Bug Creature


----------



## grandma lise

Kitty, fingers and toes crossed this will be the year that you'll finally acquire that elusive three headed boney. Thanks for posting the pics here so we can all see the prototypes. We can hope...

Lisa


----------



## Boneys80

i have seen the dig in, but never hit shelves i guess. i haven't seen that bb double tealight face.. not sure how i feel about it. but the centipede guy is prob my favorite after the octopus! then the guillotine, tricycle, and all the rest are tied after that lol. i pretty much need them all.


----------



## grandma lise

The double tea light face was one of the prototypes. I'm open to the possibility of liking the centipede...I just have no idea how I'd include him in one of my displays! 


Lisa


----------



## Countess Dracula

grandma lise said:


> The double tea light face was one of the prototypes. I'm open to the possibility of liking the centipede...I just have no idea how I'd include him in one of my displays!
> 
> 
> Lisa



Sadly, I am not a fan of the centipede ( assuming it remains close to this AND is actually a 2013 piece  ). Of all the prototypes I think the tricycle is the only one I truly love at this point. I guess we will just have to see what they actually release come August, but it's fun to speculate


----------



## Guest

Countess Dracula said:


> Sadly, I am not a fan of the centipede ( assuming it remains close to this AND is actually a 2013 piece  ). Of all the prototypes I think the tricycle is the only one I truly love at this point. I guess we will just have to see what they actually release come August, but it's fun to speculate


I don't like the centipede either.

I have never seen the movie "The Human Centipede" or part 2, but I have seen enough online to know I never want to see it. Also, seeing the Boney man as a centipede makes me think of the movie, and thus two thumbs down from me.


----------



## Boneys80

I can understand why people may not like the centipede-ish one, but I love how different and weird it is. Kind of like the guillotine and octopus, they're odd but unique and out of the norm for yankee. I can't wait til August, I wanna know now! lol


----------



## Guest

Boneys80, they are very different and I totally respect your love for them.

I imagine many people think that candle holders of 'dead people,' coffins, dead dogs and cats, a dead baby in a carriage, Skeletons driving cars, etc are gross and icky.

But we know they are AWESOME!

I think we need a 2013 Boney Bunch thread soon! If anybody has more information about 2013, putting it under a new thread 2013 Boney Bunch would be awesome!


----------



## Boneys80

Yes.. They are one of the only linesI've actually started to collect in depth. And anything that I find out, I will post it... Or I can start the new BB2013 thread if nobody else has and post it there..


----------



## creepyhomemaker

That centipede one is too weird and doesn't make sense. I like the tricycle, pirate and grave digger. I guess I like the ones that are just people. I have collected Boneys since their first year (at YC) and I love their Victorian Macabre look but some of them are getting a little too far out there .


----------



## Kitty

What people are calling the centipede is a spiral seashell.


----------



## Boneys80

With legs and pinchers at the end..


----------



## Boneys80

Oh and that 3 headed holder was an exclusive only at the flagship store in Mass. Or so an employee said.


----------



## Kitty

YC 2008 Halloween catalog pages 2-3 is shown as item a. Triple Head Skeleton Tea Light Holder, # 1150169.

Website: https://sites.google.com/site/boneybunchyankeecandle/ 
Boney Bunch 2008 Triple Head tea light holder, stock number 1148170


----------



## pinkie1205

Anyone excited for this year??


----------



## Guest

pinkie1205 said:


> Anyone excited for this year??


Yes yes yes! There is a 2013 thread, but nothing much on it except people wondering and being excited.


----------

